# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Songs I like

## Trinnity

*Y'all can ignore this of you wish. I just wanted to store an ongoing list of songs I like cuz I forget them or forget the titles, and when I remember them, they're like little gems in my memories.

I don't expect you all to like them or listen to them. But I hope you all might find something here you like too.*

Thanks~

Genesis

Mama

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2020),Dubler9 (08-22-2021),Earl (03-22-2021),Greenwing (03-06-2021),Karl (05-30-2015),Montana (08-10-2019),Swedgin (07-18-2017)

----------


## Trinnity

Faith No More 

Epic

----------

Earl (03-22-2021),Hermannsdenkmal (12-11-2021),Mordent (01-20-2014),MrogersNhood (07-22-2018),Ragot the Gerbil (07-21-2020),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

B52's

Love Shack

----------

Foghorn (07-07-2021),leecross (12-21-2018),Old Tex (08-19-2018)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

Hermannsdenkmal (12-11-2021),leecross (12-21-2018),Montana (07-27-2015),Ragot the Gerbil (07-21-2020),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Sting

Dream of the Blue Turtles

Moon over Bourbon Street






rare acoustic version

----------


## Trinnity

David Bowie

lost hightway soundtrack

Deranged

----------


## Trinnity

RIP Chris Cornell, it was good while it lasted.

----------

East of the Beast (01-15-2019),FirstGenCanadian (11-27-2018),Hermannsdenkmal (12-11-2021),Mordent (01-20-2014),OldSchool (09-03-2021),The_Axis (05-05-2018),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

The_Axis (05-05-2018),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

oldman (07-04-2017)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

East of the Beast (01-15-2019),Knight (09-06-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Eurythmics

Sweet Dreams

----------

East of the Beast (01-15-2019),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

East of the Beast (01-15-2019),Great American/banned (11-07-2021),teeceetx (06-30-2019),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

teeceetx (06-30-2019)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

teeceetx (06-30-2019),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

East of the Beast (01-15-2019),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Trick!!!

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

This friggin' rocks~

----------


## Trinnity



----------

WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

*For all my Liberty loving homies~
*

----------

The_Axis (05-05-2018)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

*Live performance*  :Sign16:

----------

MrogersNhood (10-15-2016),WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

East of the Beast (01-15-2019),FirstGenCanadian (11-27-2018)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

WalterSobchak (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

teeceetx (06-30-2019),The_Axis (05-05-2018)

----------


## Trinnity

The song after the one above (on the album) is good too.

----------

The_Axis (05-05-2018)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Network

Na Honja
Ulgo Bulgo

----------


## Network

Wouldn't want to be a part of any club that would have me

----------


## Trinnity

*Stanley Kubrik used this beautiful piece to illustrate smoldering passion~
*


*Filmed entirely in natural candlelight and moonlight.*

----------

Teutorian (08-14-2013)

----------


## Teutorian

You have excellent taste. A rarity these days!
Here's one you might like



Edit: Ok, that version was awful. Need professionals lol. This one is good.

----------


## Network

More classical music

----------


## Teutorian

> More classical music


That was just awful.
Here @Trinnity

----------


## Network

> That was just awful.
> Here @Trinnity



That shit's terrible. Has no balls, like neo-nazi operatives.

----------


## Teutorian

Also, I discovered ten years ago that Beethoven's 3rd somehow cures headaches. It's worked for me again and again.

----------

Trinnity (08-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> You have excellent taste. A rarity these days!
> Here's one you might like
> 
> 
> Edit: Ok, that version was awful. Need professionals lol. This one is good.


Somehow I knew it would be Wagner - you scamp.

----------

Teutorian (08-14-2013)

----------


## Teutorian

lol

----------


## Trinnity

I loved the way Kubrik used instruments to convey the BIGNESS of the Rocky mountains and then the creepiness of what the Torrence family was approaching. This is amazing (if you like that sort of thing).

Rocky Mountains
(uncredited)
Written and Performed by Wendy Carlos & Rachel Elkind



The full original


There was something similar in Deliverance. Anyone know what I'm referring to?

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Network

Pretty good Trintintin, but I can't help but think how much better music is with a singer.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## St James

Blues Brothers......a whole host of stars

----------


## St James

now for some political humor

----------


## St James

....let us not forget Margaret....

----------


## Trinnity

This friggin rocks~

----------


## Canadianeye

Hmmm. Given the current political clime, here is a black guy and white who are great friends. And Lionel even gives the Silver Fox a kiss...LOL.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

I was one of the people singing along in the crowd yesterday.  :Big Grin:

----------


## indago



----------


## Trinnity

One of my faves of all time. Ruiner club remix. Very techno.

----------


## usfan

> 


Cool!  I went to high school with pat metheny.. same graduating class.

Here is one of my favorite songs, & i even do a decent cover of it on the ukulele!




Bradah Iz had a great voice.. died at 35.   :Frown:

----------


## indago

> Cool!  I went to high school with pat metheny.. same graduating class.


Pat Metheny and Lyle Mays were a real team, along with the rest of the Pat Metheny Group.

----------


## indago



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## indago



----------


## indago



----------


## indago



----------


## indago



----------


## Perianne

If I didn't look like me, I would want to look like her.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Geez, I love this song (not for wimps or liberals).


LOVE Rammstein!

This deserves a second go with my favourite song by them:

----------

Perianne (10-15-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Geez, I love this song (not for wimps or liberals).


Omg, that was some freaky shit. Here are the lyrics:




> Now, dear children, pay attention
> I am the voice from the pillow
> I have brought you something
> I ripped it from my chest
> 
> With this heart I have the power
> To blackmail the eyelids
> I sing until the day awakes
> A bright light on the heavens
> ...


I like Rammstein. I was first introduced to them on "lost highway"




It's also where I found Nine Inch Nails - and my life was changed forever.

----------

Perianne (10-15-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Check this out:



 Dude got trolled by the devil. hahahahaha

David Lynch is a kinky sob.

----------


## gamewell45

Ya gotta just love Lothar; all you need is a black light, kaleidescope and fog machine and your in business.

----------

Trinnity (10-29-2013)

----------


## teeceetx

> 


Dayum, I thought I was the only one who loved Venus Hum with BMG!  And Stevie Ray Vaughn and AHa was a classic as well!  Good picks so far!

----------


## teeceetx

> Na Honja
> Ulgo Bulgo


Whoa....... HOT HOT HOT

----------


## teeceetx

> LOL, remember this?


An all time favorite of mine.  On the Ipod as well.

----------


## teeceetx

> 



Pat Metheny, Last Train Home, is one of my all time favorites, along with the soundtrack for Falcon and Snowman.

----------


## Trinnity

I've been trying to find this for weeks and didn't have the title. Finally I found it cuz it's in the Corolla '14 commercial and I found the song list.

Remember this????

Some of the mannequins are downright creepy.

----------


## Perianne

> I've been trying to find this for weeks and didn't have the title. Finally I found it cuz it's in the Corolla '14 commercial and I found the song list.
> 
> Remember this????
> 
> Some of the mannequins are downright creepy.


I remember that.  It's stuff nightmares are made of.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Moochelle sez eat yer peeeez. Yo, no peez, just koRn

----------


## wist43

Been a lot of covers of this song - Sloe Gin - but Bonamassa's guitar is so wicked I can't get enough of it. I throw this on for background music a lot when I'm doddling.

----------

Perianne (11-28-2013)

----------


## JustPassinThru

From the oldies rack...overplayed in its day; but it still hits home:





"I ain't got a dime - but what I got is mine.
I ain't rich, but Lord, I'm free..."

----------


## JustPassinThru

This song came up, unbidden, on my car radio in May 2009.  Six weeks later my cycle was loaded - headed West, leaving Michigan behind.  Calgary; Banff; Glacier National Park.

I landed in Huron, South Dakota...to work on another railroad.  Sometimes you just gotta keep on trying...

----------


## Canadianeye

Still one of my favorites. God is great, beer is good...and people are crazy.

http://www.slack-time.com/music-vide...ople-are-crazy

----------


## squidward

If you haven't heard of these guys yet, take a minute and check them out. 
You just might be pleasantly surprised.

----------

Perianne (11-28-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> If you haven't heard of these guys yet, take a minute and check them out. 
> You just might be pleasantly surprised.


Nice music.  Thanks, @squidward

----------


## wist43

Lord I hope this day is good... amen, huh?  :Smile:

----------

Trinnity (12-01-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

NIN's Ruiner - remix by XeroTheory. Nice take on it~

----------


## Trinnity

New NIN full album.
"Hesitation Marks"

Posting it here so I don't lose track of it.

----------


## Perianne

My musical direction was mostly formed when I worked in the bar for several years.  They played rock 'n' roll there.  Many of those songs I learned to love because I heard them every day.  Maybe if I listened to this demon-rock I would learn to like it, too.
 @Trinnity, point me in the right direction with this NIN stuff, please.  What is the first song I should listen to?

----------


## Trinnity

> My musical direction was mostly formed when I worked in the bar for several years.  They played rock 'n' roll there.  Many of those songs I learned to love because I heard them every day.  Maybe if I listened to this demon-rock I would learn to like it, too.
>  @Trinnity, point me in the right direction with this NIN stuff, please.  What is the first song I should listen to?


Hoo boy, there are SO MANY good ones. 

Here's a few:

Deeper











This one dedicated to you, Peri. Only the flattering stuff though.
"she makes you better than anything you tried"

This was the debut album and described by critics as "10 perfect songs". Yes, it's that good.

----------

Perianne (12-04-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> @Perianne, you'll enjoy this one:


It's going to take some getting used to, but I will keep trying.  I am eager for some new music.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh, it's different, Peri. But it's awesome, imo. <music is a matter of taste>

----------


## Perianne

> Oh, it's different, Peri. But it's awesome, imo. <music is a matter of taste>


I kinda like it a little, and Ghost's music, too.  So, I think it could maybe grow on me and I will like it.  I just don't want to get demons inside me.

Is Rammstein in the same vein?  I like several of their songs.

----------


## Trinnity

Rammstein and NIN were both on the "Lost Highway" album from the movie, so there's some kinship there. But Rammstein is very different from NIN. NIN is industrial (and techno sometimes). Rammstein is VERY heavy heavy metal. German.

----------


## Brewski

> Rammstein and NIN were both on the "Lost Highway" album from the movie, so there's some kinship there. But Rammstein is very different from NIN. NIN is industrial (and techno sometimes). Rammstein is VERY heavy heavy metal. German.


Personally I don't think they are that different.  Both are very much a part of the industrial genre, as poorly defined as that genre is.  Rammstein is certainly more metal than NIN, but if you listen to NIN's first album you can hear some similarities.  "Head Like a Hole" is a very heavy song.

----------

Trinnity (08-22-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Granted. Some of Trent's stuff is very hard metal, though imo, not to the level of Rammstein.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

I like _Wo Bist Du_.

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I like _Wo Bist Du_.


Just about EVERY song on 'Rosenrot' is amazing, their best album in my opinion. Even the hilarious 'Ti quiero puta' with a mariachi band included.

----------



----------


## Network

Vacate is the word...vengeance has no place on me or her
Cannot find the comfort in this world
Artificial tear...vessel stabbed...next up, volunteers
Vulnerable, wisdom can't adhere...
A truant finds home...and a wish to hold on...
But there's a trapdoor in the sun...immortality...
As privileged as a whore...victims in demand for public show
Swept out through the cracks beneath the door
Holier than thou, how?
Surrendered...executed anyhow
Scrawl dissolved, cigar box on the floor...
A truant finds home...and a wish to hold on too...
He saw the trapdoor in the sun...
Immortality...
I cannot stop the thought...i'm running in the dark...
Coming up a which way sign...all good truants must decide...

----------


## Network

In my eyes, 
Indisposed, 
In disguise 
As no one knows. 
Hides the face, 
Lies the snake, 
And the sun 
In my disgrace. 
Boiling heat, 
Summer stench. 
'Neath the black 
The sky looks dead. 
Call my name 
Through the cream, 
And I'll hear you 
Scream again. 

Black hole sun, 
Won't you come 
And wash away the rain? 
Black hole sun, 
Won't you come?



bhs.png

----------

Trinnity (12-05-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> In my eyes, 
> Indisposed, 
> In disguise 
> As no one knows. 
> Hides the face, 
> Lies the snake, 
> And the sun 
> In my disgrace. 
> Boiling heat, 
> ...


Great, Great, GREAT song!

After Alice In Chains and Mudhoney, my favourite Grunge band.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

What a sad, grisly and horrific end the talented but tormented Layne Staley had! :Cry20: 

This great song was almost prophetic--when they found him, his over 6 foot tall frame weighed only 80 pounds....:

----------


## Trinnity

If you like Rammstein, try this - moar metal

----------


## Trinnity

koRn




I can post metal shit all night. Think I'm kidding???

----------


## Trinnity

@Perianne, check these^ out.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I can post metal shit all night. Think I'm kidding???


Oh, I hear ya! For me, in this order:

Metal
Punk
Industrial
Darkwave/Dark Ambient

...everything else.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I'm smack in the middle of a fresh new enthusiasm:

The Industrial/Industrial Metal masters, 'KMFDM'...heard of them for years, only really getting into them the past week. WHAT was I thinking ignoring them for so long?!?!?!?!

My two favourites so far:

----------


## Trinnity

For me

NIN
Pink Floyd 
Korn
Led zep
everything else

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> For me
> 
> NIN
> Pink Floyd 
> Korn
> Led zep
> everything else


Can't object to any of those, even Korn, despite the fact that I can't STAND most Nu Metal, I have to make an exception for most Korn.

----------


## Trinnity

Industrial/techno

From the new NIN album released in August of 2013



 @Perianne, check this one out.

----------


## Brewski

> Can't object to any of those, even Korn, despite the fact that I can't STAND most Nu Metal, I have to make an exception for most Korn.


I hate nu-metal, but there are a few Korn songs I like, I must admit.  Mostly off their 1st two albums, before the Limp Bizkit association and rap influences started coming in fully.  

These two are good:

----------

Trinnity (12-05-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One of my favourite of the 'main stream', MTV-type, songs from the '80s. It hasn't lost its freshness after all these years--still rocks, despite a weirdly gay undertone:

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Graham Garner



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

My latest eargasm, discovery and obsession...I've been looping 'Some Kind of Strange' for the past 2 days...one of the sexiest, most mysterious female voices I've heard in ages:

----------


## Brewski

First two black metal songs ever.  1969







Alright, not really black metal, but the influence is there.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> First two black metal songs ever.  1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, not really black metal, but the influence is there.


Dude, you opened up a can of worms there! :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I've come across this argument a few times before. I won't believe it until either some member of Venom, Celtic Frost, or something is dug up from an interview of Quorthon [he of Bathory] actually cites these songs as influences. 

Otherwise they stand as very interesting coincidences.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A superb, haunting song by an artist that I have immense respect for:

----------


## Perianne

The Rolling Stones' "Gimme Shelter" is a timeless classic. Written by Mick Jagger and Keith Richards, a female voice appears at 2:44.




> As the song builds past its first verse, a higher-pitched second vocal part enters, sung by guest vocalist Merry Clayton. Of her inclusion, Jagger said in the 2003 book According to the Rolling Stones: "The use of the female voice was the producer's idea. It would be one of those moments along the lines of 'I hear a girl on this track – get one on the phone.'"


That voice is Merry Clayton, who was born on Christmas Day in 1948. Happy 65th birthday, Merry!

Attachment 1775






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimme_Shelter

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I'll bet she sported a HUGE 'Fro and looked like Angela Davis back when she sang on that recording...

----------


## Perianne

> I'll bet she sported a HUGE 'Fro and looked like Angela Davis back when she sang on that recording...


lol  I bet you are right.  Additional trivia, after singing on that track, she went home that day and had a miscarriage.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Never try to hit high notes in your third trimester.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Yet another extremely catchy and danceable Industrial Metal tune by KMFDM--'Animal Out':

----------


## Magnum

One of their best i'd say:

----------


## Magnum

I love the video to this song:

----------


## sotmfs

>

----------


## Trinnity

Something really different

----------


## Trinnity

I dedicate this to @Axiomatic, my cosmic love. Please view on full screen.
I hope you can spare the seven and a half minutes. It's wonderful.


Special thanks to Ben Franklin for creating this delicate and nuanced instrument.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

*To think this pretty blue planet, lost is the vastness of the multiverse,  has human beings on it who've made all this fucking epic and unimaginably beautiful music. It boggles the mind that any of it is even possible.


/close your eyes and let it/ 


*

----------

Gerrard Winstanley (01-20-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Something different!




*First person to tell me what band made this SONG famous, gets a rep. 
(881 points)*

----------


## Karl

> Something different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First person to tell me what band made this band famous, gets a rep. 
> (881 points)*


A better question @Trinnity would be which "bands" but based on Enter Sandman for the Rep Ill go Mettallica

----------


## Toefoot



----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


Ahhhhh....the British Invasion!  Loved the Troggs!  Here are another couple of fave bands from the BI in the 60s.....

----------


## OceanloverOH

This one is for @Trinnity........no message here, it's just my very favorite Genesis/Phil Collins song.  She'll understand!

----------

Trinnity (02-01-2014)

----------


## catfish

*?*

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

> Something different! 
> 
> *First person to tell me what band made this SONG famous, gets a rep. 
> *





> A better question @Trinnity would be which "bands" but based on Enter Sandman for the Rep Ill go Mettallica


We have a winnah~

881 points awarded!

----------


## Trinnity

> This one is for @Trinnity........no message here, it's just my very favorite Genesis/Phil Collins song.  She'll understand!


What a beautiful song!

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

OriginalCyn (09-02-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Trinnity

Robert Downey Jr sings with Sting, and kills it. Who knew?

----------


## Trinnity

Downey's son, Indio. Bluesy song with real bass, not electric.

----------


## Svante

.
Cheek he is fantastic  





.

----------


## OriginalCyn



----------


## Svante

.



.

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Svante

.



.

----------


## Rutabaga

> .
> 
> 
> 
> .


princess* and* astronaut....

----------


## Roadmaster



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Lots of energy in this song considering these guys are 60 years old.

----------

Virgil Jones (09-13-2014)

----------


## protectionist

> The Rolling Stones' "Gimme Shelter" is a timeless classic. Written by Mick Jagger and Keith Richards, a female voice appears at 2:44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimme_Shelter


Gimme Shelter was written in 1969, at a time when the US had hundreds of thousands of troops in Vietnam and tens of thousands had already been killed there.  The war wasn't even close to being over, and everyone had this sense of impending doom, as Richard Nixon had just been re-elected, and promptly began his second term with round the clock bombings of North Vietnam. 
   The song pointed to that war, and how close it was to all of us.  It is indeed _"timeless",_ and just as you say_,_ it could well apply to us right now with ISIS, and US troop involvement likely escalating.

----------


## goosey



----------


## Roadmaster

Wake up music for an old Christian. Bless thy Holy Name. :Smiley20:

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Trinnity

*check out the cool low rider cars in the viddy.*

----------

Virgil Jones (12-03-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## sotmfs

> 


Saw them,for $2 in the middle seventies at a small local bar in Western Massachusetts.

----------


## sotmfs

Again in 2001 with my two kids.

----------

Virgil Jones (12-03-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

At Norfolk's Chrysler Theater in a snow storm in the 80's.

----------


## sotmfs

> Lots of energy in this song considering these guys are 60 years old.


Hey ,I am 63.What is to consider?
I may be old but I got to see a lot of the cool bands!!
Geriatrrock today!!

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DebateDrone

Great song/album for a Sunday morning...cup of coffee, some incense, and the Sunday paper.

----------

Virgil Jones (12-07-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Great song/album for a Sunday morning...cup of coffee, some incense, and the Sunday paper.


I remember going to a bar with my brother to hear a remnant of the Allman Brothers, a band called Government Mule. It was the best concert I have ever seen

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## sotmfs

> I remember going to a bar with my brother to hear a remnant of the Allman Brothers, a band called Government Mule. It was the best concert I have ever seen


Saw them twice in 1973.
I may be old but I got to see the cool bands!!

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Virgil Jones

These guys were incredible.

----------


## sotmfs

> These guys were incredible.


You bet!They changed the the whole scene.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Virgil Jones (12-07-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

sotmfs (12-07-2014),Virgil Jones (12-07-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## sotmfs



----------



----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


That was an awesome choice

----------

sotmfs (12-07-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Great song. Do you remember the Rick Moraniss/Dave Thomas movie by that name?

----------


## sotmfs

Good tunes!!!!!!!

----------


## sotmfs

Cream was a band I wish I saw!!
I saw Grand Funk at Boston Gardens in 1969 and in Connecticut in 1999 or 2000,I can't remember what year.

----------


## Virgil Jones

The only concerts I brag about are Eric Clapton 1990 or so, Chicago around the same time, Government Mule, Gary Hoey, that is about it. I did see Foreigner a few times in the mid 1980s, but they are not in the same league

----------


## sotmfs

> The only concerts I brag about are Eric Clapton 1990 or so, Chicago around the same time, Government Mule, Gary Hoey, that is about it. I did see Foreigner a few times in the mid 1980s, but they are not in the same league


I always liked and still do Foreigner.

----------


## sotmfs

I am not bragging,as you know I am a Humble guy!
Saw Hendrix at Boston Gardens in 1969.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

Virgil Jones (12-22-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

Virgil Jones (12-22-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## EvilObamaClone

I haven't heard this in years:

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## sotmfs

> 


One of my favorite songs,Trinity!!

----------

Daily Bread (03-13-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Daily Bread (03-13-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

Seeing Jimmie Page so early in his musical development, that is fascinating to me

----------


## NaturalBorn



----------

Virgil Jones (03-13-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Trinnity

Anyone remember 80's disco?

Berlin - The Metro




Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls

----------


## Trinnity

Moving on....to something else.

----------


## Trinnity

Eurythmics

----------


## Trinnity

David Bowie - under pressure




Let's Dance, and studio version, take your pick~

----------


## Trinnity

Bowie - Lost Highway 

This song began my lifelong descent into NIN madness




I never did climb out of it

----------

goosey (04-14-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Rick James - Super Freak




Blondie - Rapture

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Not a huge fan of Elton, but this song was EPIC.

Indian Sunset....

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## smartmouthwoman



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## goosey

Excuse the clip. It's a bit elderly

----------


## goosey



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## OptimaFemina

FOR JESUS.  LORD I AM WAITING FOR YOU.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> FOR JESUS.  LORD I AM WAITING FOR YOU.


I will wait for you too

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## OptimaFemina

> I will wait for you too


  You're not Jesus Virgil.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You're not Jesus Virgil.


You can call me if you like

----------


## michaelr

> 


Best version. Thanks Kiddo!!

----------


## michaelr

> 


Really? Good grief..

----------


## michaelr



----------

Daily Bread (05-03-2015)

----------


## michaelr



----------


## michaelr

The most people to come and see a rock and roll band......

I like all these songs..

Zep.....




It's an album.

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Great drinking song ,on the deck with a few old time Marines. Singing it right now .
Thanks for that one .

----------

michaelr (05-03-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

All through high school, while I loved Zeppelin, Tull was number one. I shudder to think of the nightmares my parents had over that.







To me, Ian Anderson seemed like a modern Shakespeare in writing and the bard himself, on stage. Still does.

----------


## HoneyBee

I love so many different types of music and performers it's hard to choose what or who I like best. Here are two of my all time favorites

The Eagles








and Credence Clearwater

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015)

----------


## mrmeangenes

How's 'bout : " He Holds The Lantern -While His Mother Chops The Wood"  ???

Sort of a  millennial Mother's Day  song . :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## OptimaFemina

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY

----------

Virgil Jones (05-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

That is better than I can say

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

Fast Eddy (05-13-2015),presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## OptimaFemina

Hail Mary, Happy Mother's Day

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Daily Bread (05-10-2015)

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

Daily Bread (05-10-2015),presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015),Virgil Jones (05-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

That was better than I can say. I never heard that Aerosmith song before, and it is a classic. Well done.

----------


## Trinnity

Bet you've heard this and didn't know what it was called. Hard to find music when you don't know the name.

----------

GreenEyedLady (05-12-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Bet you've heard this and didn't know what it was called. Hard to find music when you don't know the name.


Well done, great display of beauty in every way

----------


## Trinnity

> Well done, great display of beauty in every way


It's the music that gets me. On the season finale of Gotham, young Bruce and Alfred find Mr. Wayne's secret underground place - you don't get to see it. Yet. They used the opening of that piece to wrap. It was chilling. Can't wait for season 2.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## East of the Beast

*Search Results*

----------


## East of the Beast

:Headbang:  :Headbang:  :Headbang:

----------


## East of the Beast

?

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Fast Eddy

I love Jim Croce, but this is my favorite

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Rippin of Bowie and Hammer, but what the hell~

----------


## Trinnity

This is just funny


Niggin out big time

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Canadianeye (05-29-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

For the obvious reasons, and well, it is freakin SRV!   @smartmouthwoman




Just for interest...he starts playing behind his back at about 8:25 mark.

----------

smartmouthwoman (05-29-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> For the obvious reasons, and well, it is freakin SRV!   @smartmouthwoman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for interest...he starts playing behind his back at about 8:25 mark.


Luv it!  Thx, darlin.  Ya know, SR and me are from the same wrong side of the tracks in Dallas.  I once locked eyes with him at a reunion concert in the 'hood... talk about your tingly leg syndrome.   LOL

----------

Canadianeye (05-29-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

OptimaFemina (05-29-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## goosey



----------


## Trinnity

Live~

----------


## Marcus Snarkus



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## MrMike

You won't be able to unsee (unhear) this...

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Deanna Carter:Ann and Nancy Wilson. 
Awesome vocals and harmony.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

I just heard this song for the first time I think. Hat's off to Tom Jones, excellent song.

----------


## St James

...my name is "where in the hell you been...."

----------


## St James

............AND NOW FOR ALL YOU OLD FARTS OUT THERE................HERE'S THE LEAD TO SATURDAY NIGHT IN DA BOONIES, right after this word from your sponsors.... _Viagra_ and all _Natural Lube_.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Magnum



----------


## Montana

http://www.bing.com/search?q=old%20m...logo=CT3210127 Oldman look at my life.

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015)

----------


## Montana

http://www.bing.com/search?q=neil+yo...22&FORM=SNAPST needle and the damage done.

----------


## Sheldonna

> *Y'all can ignore this of you wish. I just wanted to store an ongoing list of songs I like cuz I forget them or forget the titles, and when I remember them, their like little gems in my memories.
> 
> I don't expect you all to like them or listen to them. But I hope you all might find something here you like too.*
> 
> Thanks~


Damn commercials!!!  I kept having this song rattling in my brain after hearing it in a commercial and had to find it and play it.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

> Live~


I am a big Steely Dan fan, thank you for posting "Don't Take Me Alive"

I think that is the first time I have ever heard that song. Thanks

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Montana (08-09-2015),Virgil Jones (08-08-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Live is good, but nothing like the studio vocals from the album

----------

Montana (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Virgil Jones (08-08-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-08-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Virgil Jones (08-08-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

This one is better than I can say, the clarity, recording quality

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Virgil Jones (08-08-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-08-2015),Montana (08-09-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

One of me and Ma Hunny's Favorites....

----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015),Virgil Jones (08-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> One of me and Ma Hunny's Favorites....


Understood, you have a hunny, good for you

----------


## Virgil Jones

Green Eyed Lady, this will sound crazy, and it is.

This is my favorite music video/performance of sorts. It represents our culture in a way, as I was brought up to believe in culture

Don't laugh, but here it is

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-09-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Understood, you have a hunny, good for you


 Aww virg! Thank you! I'm sure you have many hunny bunnies!!

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Aww virg! Thank you! I'm sure you have many hunny bunnies!!


I am an online flirt, who likes the status quo at home, if that makes sense

----------

Montana (08-09-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

LOVE IT! Nothing could be more true. 
 Here's one of mine...

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Montana (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> LOVE IT! Nothing could be more true. 
>  Here's one of mine...


That is awesome, thank you. Isn't that the song the Liverpool fans always sing as the match starts?

----------

Montana (08-09-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Mairead Nesbitt before Celtic Woman

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-09-2015),presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

presSTOMPYFOOT (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

That was awesome, I love Mairead, great post. Thanks

----------



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


The live shows are pricey but worth every penny. I've been fortunate enough to attend two. I'd like to see the latest production if its no more than four or five hours away.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

http://www.vividseats.com/concerts/c...FYsDaQodv_4LmQ
looks like Tuesday oct 22 is the date for me. Only one hour away

----------


## Virgil Jones

> http://www.vividseats.com/concerts/c...FYsDaQodv_4LmQ
> looks like Tuesday oct 22 is the date for me. Only one hour away


I will bet that is a great concert

----------


## Virgil Jones

They do seem to change the lineup alot over the years, I miss some of them

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> They do seem to change the lineup alot over the years, I miss some of them


I miss the original cast. They are all extremely talented. If you haven't seen a production of Celtic Woman live, you should. You won't be disappointed. I've been to every rock concert you can imagine, but nothing exudes the high energy of these ladies. I always feel like I got more than my money's worth. 
Plus... Hawk's lady friends are always impressed with the show and my appreciation for the arts. 
;-)

----------

Virgil Jones (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I miss the original cast. They are all extremely talented. If you haven't seen a production of Celtic Woman live, you should. You won't be disappointed. I've been to every rock concert you can imagine, but nothing exudes the high energy of these ladies. I always feel like I got more than my money's worth. 
> Plus... Hawk's lady friends are always impressed with the show and my appreciation for the arts. 
> ;-)


Have you watched the Celtic Thunder videos?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Have you watched the Celtic Thunder videos?


Yes , Virgil. I have never seen them live, though. The ladies seem to be more appealing to the ole peepers. 
One thing that you can't see or hear on the CW videos is the amazing percussion. If you look closely, there are two percussionist. Each with his own set of "everything". The live show is sound mixed in a fashion that "roars" with thunder. Its a show unto itself. 
Heres my fave ct vid.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I miss the original cast. They are all extremely talented. If you haven't seen a production of Celtic Woman live, you should. You won't be disappointed. I've been to every rock concert you can imagine, but nothing exudes the high energy of these ladies. I always feel like I got more than my money's worth. 
> Plus... Hawk's lady friends are always impressed with the show and my appreciation for the arts. 
> ;-)


I have only seen them on the every other year PBS specials. I cannot tell you how much I love the show, it is good to know that I am not alone in admiring them

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I lady I've followed for a long time.

----------


## Montana

Really Thanks I had not heard that in years.Actually had forgotten about it. Good job.

----------


## Montana

LOL you must have graduated in about 73 those are a lot of the songs I enjoyed and a few my band played back then. Thanks

----------


## Montana

http://www.jango.com/music/Pink+Floyd?l=0 Can't beat Floyd.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-11-2015)

----------


## Montana

http://www.jango.com/music/Grand+Funk+Railroad?l=0 Great stuff from the day. Grand Funk was actually named after a railroad in Michigan.

----------


## Montana

http://www.jango.com/music/The+Allman+Brothers+Band?l=0 They are the band that inspired me to play guitar.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-11-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-15-2015),Montana (08-09-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> http://www.jango.com/music/The+Allman+Brothers+Band?l=0 They are the band that inspired me to play guitar.


Lol! I remember when the first phase shifters came out. We had a huge Peavy mixing board but it was only eight channels And it had round knobs like a door handle. No slides. No echo either. Only reverb.

----------


## Montana

To bad some of us had not grown up together in the same place.

----------


## Montana

It was good for the times. LOL I loved my wa wa pedal .

----------

Virgil Jones (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Remember the Skiffle phase? This is Jimmie Page performing skiffle music

----------

Montana (08-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

If they only knew what Jimmie Page would become

----------

Montana (08-09-2015)

----------


## Montana

And look at all that he brought to the world of music.

----------


## Montana

http://www.jango.com/music/Robin+Trower?l=0 Robin Trower had it goin. Bridge of sighs was one of his best IMO.The first song I heard while stoned for the first time.lol in a Datsun 240z.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-11-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Remember the Skiffle phase? This is Jimmie Page performing skiffle music


Been quite a while since I viewed that. Here's one of my faves if you got twenty minutes.

----------


## Montana

I will check it out later in to Robin Trower for now. Thanks. TRY some TROWER and your relaxer of choice. Think you would like it. LOL I was right about the site was I not? Lisyen to Bridge of Sighs if you get a chance.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Been quite a while since I viewed that. Here's one of my faves if you got twenty minutes.


That is a long video, sorry, no time for that.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Monday morning kickstart.

----------

Montana (08-10-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

One from the vault. Pure honey and the harmony is outstanding.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Found some old mp3s on a CD I had buried somewhere.

Memory Lane stuff.  Back when online music was as easy and free as air.

----------

East of the Beast (08-13-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

East of the Beast (08-14-2015),Virgil Jones (08-13-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

No reason for this - except that it takes me back to a long-ago time.  1975.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-13-2015),Virgil Jones (08-13-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

LOL remember this

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-13-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## HoneyBee



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-15-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


The days of Vinyl, and B-sides, those were great days because music was so much better

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## michaelr



----------

East of the Beast (08-14-2015),Virgil Jones (08-13-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

Fire up that J.And let's get together before it's too late....

----------

Virgil Jones (08-13-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-13-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

More sacharine nostalgia?

----------


## JustPassinThru

Why not.

Back when Linda Ronstadt was young, slim and attractive.

----------

Virgil Jones (08-14-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

[QUOTE=JustPassinThru;672693]Why not.

Back when Linda Ronstadt was young, slim and attractive.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Why not.
> 
> Back when Linda Ronstadt was young, slim and attractive.


I will forgive the young hot Linda for marrying Governor Moonbeam, I guess

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-15-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Virgil Jones (08-15-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady

One of my all time personal favs. The vocal mix and instrumentals is phenomenal.

----------

Virgil Jones (08-15-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Another from Toto. Sucks they went under due to drugs.

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Virgil Jones (08-15-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Virgil Jones (08-15-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee



----------


## HoneyBee



----------

Virgil Jones (08-15-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee



----------


## HoneyBee

My all time favorite Love Song!

----------


## HoneyBee



----------


## Virgil Jones

We can always dance with class. Rita, will you have this dance with me?

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

She was standin' by the highway with her boots and silver spurs......

----------


## Network

A tro back

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## JustPassinThru

How about some nautical shmaltz?

----------


## Swedgin

GREAT SONG!!!

My Step Mother turned me on to Roger Whittaker.

Dude has a phenomenal voice.

I like the song "If."  (I think that is the name....)

----------


## Swedgin

Good song, but, GREAT Album.

(I consider that Album one of the "Classics.")

----------


## Swedgin

I love that song!

The Motor City Madman was GREAT in concert.

I saw him back in the 70's and he knew how to put on a show!

----------


## Swedgin



----------



----------


## Swedgin



----------


## Swedgin



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Trinnity

Better sound~

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

i watched you suffer. A dull, aching pain....

----------


## QuaseMarco

Just a dream.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Trinnity

I never get tired of this awesome viddy about the leading theory of how the moon was formed and the Russian band that did the music makes it even better. Love this musical piece...

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I never get tired of this awesome viddy about the leading theory of how the moon was formed and the Russian band that did the music makes it even better. Love this musical piece...


Awesome video. My take on the Earth and the Moon is that we were given a few millenia as the Universe spreads out

----------


## Virgil Jones

Trinn, check this one out

----------

FirstGenCanadian (10-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

By today's standards, I am not sure who is more evil, the white guy playing the piano, or the white guys filming the Earth from outer space

----------


## Trinnity

This song dedicated to @Karl.

Where you at, bud? You're almost to alumni. Present yourself, dude.

----------

St James (09-29-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

Deadeye, same goes for you.

----------


## Svante

.
Sanni Kurkisuo




.

----------


## Trinnity

Pack your things
Leave somehow
Blackbird song 
Is over now
Mouths are dry
River runs
Hands are tied 
Preachers son
Pack your things
Leave somehow
Blackbird song
Is over now
Don't be scared
I'm still here
No more time
For crying dear




For you, @FirstGenCanadian

----------

FirstGenCanadian (10-11-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Off to the races, here we go. I'm lovin' it.

----------


## Trinnity

Dedicated to my friend @Cigar

----------



----------


## Neo



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

LOL  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## michaelr

> 


Oh hell no!

----------


## michaelr

How 'bout some Heep... Some Uriah Heap...

----------


## Montana

WATCH BEFORE IT IS BANNED FOREVER.

----------

Toefoot (10-23-2015)

----------


## Montana

http://www.noadradio.com/music/Lynyrd+Skynyrd Heres another.

----------


## Trinnity

Fleetwood Mac, Oh well

----------

Montana (12-15-2015),Toefoot (12-15-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Jethro Tull, Aqualung full album, remastered HD, 2011.

----------


## Toefoot

Cream farewell concert 1968

----------


## Toefoot

Best of Rare Earth

----------


## Toefoot

I know I am losing you 

Mono on 45 RPM

----------


## Montana

> Fleetwood Mac, Oh well


I just may invite you to our summer Blue Grass Country rock gathering.Its a lot of fun and on private property here in Georgia.

----------


## Rita Marley

Wow. Well looky here. I had no idea.

----------


## Rita Marley



----------



----------


## Rita Marley



----------



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## twinertia



----------


## Madison

https://www.google.com/url?url=https...4ib-JIAG7RJwZg

----------


## Madison

Hope it will work.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiBhZIaJsQ4

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------



----------


## Trinnity

Any Strokes fans here?


The Strokes "welcome to Japan"



Some eye candy for us ladies...

Nick Valensi, lead guitar


Lead singer, Julian Casablancas

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Any Strokes fans here?


Not sure I have heard of these people. Are they good?

----------


## Virgil Jones

I like them instantly, great band

----------


## sargentodiaz

A tune that keeps playing in your head

----------


## Trinnity

> Not sure I have heard of these people. Are they good?


I think so. Music is all a matter of taste though. They sure don't suck.

----------


## Trinnity

Here's another for you @Virgil Jones, with a nice guitar solo...
Modern Age Live - The Strokes

----------


## Virgil Jones

Wonderful. Something new, well done

----------


## Toefoot

They kinda remind me of the Smithereens.




> Here's another for you @Virgil Jones, with a nice guitar solo...

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Trinnity

I'm afraid of Americans - David Bowie

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Trinnity

Massive Attack, Mezzanine, full album.




1. Angel: 0:00 
2. Risingson: 6:19
3. Teardrop: 11:18
4. Inertia Creeps: 16:48
5. Exchange: 22:45 
6. Dissolved Girl: 27:00
7. Man Next Door: 33:04
8. Black Milk: 39:01
9. Mezzanine: 45:22
10. Group Four: 51:18
11. (Exchange): 59:30

----------

FirstGenCanadian (02-23-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Massive Attack, Mezzanine, full album.


Loved Massive Attack when I was a young man.  Forgot all about it, in the past years, thanks for the memories, @Trinnity!

----------


## Trinnity

Still good stuff, FG.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (02-24-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

Ween, waving my dick in the wind

----------


## Trinnity

terrorist shout

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Moon man crank dat

----------


## Trinnity

Hulk Hogan real American  :Facepalm:

----------


## Trinnity

Gansts party line/leet

----------


## Trinnity

Not a song - funny

*Sniper Elite V2 - Ball Shot Montage (BALLTAGE)*

----------


## Trinnity

Foals - Prelude (making of Earth and Moon)

----------


## Trinnity

Foals "Prelude" live at Glastonbury 2013




Foals "Prelude" live at Coachella 2013

----------


## sandhurstdelta

I'll dedicate this to Carson, Christie, and Fiorina:

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-07-2016)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

GreenEyedLady (03-07-2016)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Hey Virg! I'll give you Hooked and and send you Rollin'

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady

Take an ear to One of the Best Classics of all Time

----------


## St James



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Puzzling Evidence

This is actually me (drunk as shit, of course) singing Johnny Cash.




*WARNING: It's pretty awful....

----------


## Wysterian

BOSS?...

----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-03-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Wysterian (10-03-2016)

----------


## Wysterian

:Wink:

----------


## LongTermGuy

:Smiley20:  *​For a long time listening to this song on the radio...I always wonder who can have a voice like this...* :Cool20:

----------


## Network



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Wysterian (10-03-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian

Chill

----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-03-2016)

----------


## Network



----------

LongTermGuy (10-03-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Canadianeye

Shush all of ya.

----------

Dana (10-06-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye



----------


## Canadianeye



----------


## Canadianeye



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Wysterian



----------

GreenEyedLady (10-04-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## LongTermGuy

*​Song starts 11 second mark...*

----------

Wysterian (10-04-2016)

----------


## Wysterian

*Surprise!*

----------

LongTermGuy (10-04-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-04-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Wysterian (10-04-2016)

----------


## Wysterian

Delta 1/6 out.

----------

LongTermGuy (10-04-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Wysterian

What good little vc bugs...

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Wysterian (10-04-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-04-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-04-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Wysterian (10-05-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Wysterian

lol

----------


## Wysterian



----------



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

*Tidido* <<<<< "12 NOON"  - unable to find on youtube  - safe to click and listen 

Wendy_O_Williams.jpg

Wendy o Williams -

*Plasmatics - 12 NOON > From album: Metal Priestess - Plasmatics
*
"Hello?"
As of 12 noon tomorrow, say good-bye to the world as you know it
"Hello?"
Say good-bye too
Neutron bombs, and chemical food
Cowboy politics, and man on the moon
Murder, and rape, and chemical waste
Pollution and death, home of the brave
Racism television, corporate God
Polyurethane breakfast, Formica lunch
Insipid ideas, and conformative rules
Collapsing cities, archaic schools
[Chorus]
"Hello?"
As of 12 noon tomorrow, say good-bye to the world as you know it
"Hello?"
Say good-bye too
Small minded people, they know it all
Big brother is watching the KKK ball
BHA, BHT, prothenal gallant, MSG
Dried corn syrup, TBHQ
Dipotasium phosphate (wholesome products for you)
Gum acacia, hydrogenated oil
Potato starch, bring to a boil
[Chorus]
Small minded people, they know it all
Big brother is watching the KKK ball
BHA, BHT, prothenal gallant, MSG
Dried corn syrup, TBHQ
Dipotasium phosphate (wholesome products for you)
Gum acacia, hydrogenated oil
Potato starch, bring to a boil
[Chorus]
"Hello? Hello? Hello?"

*In memory of Dina..... RIP*

----------

Puzzling Evidence (10-07-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


Now THAT was worth listening to . . . TWICE!  THX!

----------



----------


## Wysterian



----------

Rickity Plumber (10-06-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------

Rickity Plumber (10-06-2016)

----------


## Wysterian

I need _Pâté_...

----------


## Wysterian

On a mission!   French bread and _Pâté_!


Maybe some malbec, but don't get your hopes up...

----------



----------


## Wysterian

Give it to me Bridgette...

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian

This is _wayyy_ too much work...

----------


## Midgardian

Mindy McCready: 1975-2013

RIP.

----------


## Wysterian

Pussies...

----------


## Wysterian

Nice enclosure....


\\\

_I'm gonna bake now._

----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-05-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-05-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## QuaseMarco

> On a mission!   French bread and _Pâté_!
> 
> 
> Maybe some malbec, but don't get your hopes up...


I'm not a hip hop fan but Salt N Pepa are cool.

----------

Wysterian (10-06-2016)

----------


## Wysterian

Gimme some Natiri.





6° South

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Wysterian (10-06-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Wysterian



----------



----------


## Wysterian

Lol!  2.6 BILLION!  WTF?

----------



----------


## Wysterian



----------



----------


## Wysterian

Come on in y'all!

----------



----------


## Wysterian



----------



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-06-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------



----------


## Wysterian

:Cool20:

----------


## Wysterian

Any day now...

----------


## Wysterian

I seek rivers...

----------


## Wysterian

...the only way to find your way home...

----------


## Wysterian

Nope!

----------



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian

Somebodies a television...

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian

:Cool20:

----------

LongTermGuy (10-06-2016),Puzzling Evidence (10-07-2016)

----------


## Wysterian

Jordi!

----------

Puzzling Evidence (10-07-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------



----------


## Network



----------


## QuaseMarco

> *Tidido* <<<<< "12 NOON"  - unable to find on youtube  - safe to click and listen 
> 
> Attachment 17401
> 
> Wendy o Williams -
> 
> *Plasmatics - 12 NOON > From album: Metal Priestess - Plasmatics
> *
> "Hello?"
> ...


This, hands down, is one of my favorite punk rock songs. AND it is as true today as the day it was written. <Punk rock with a message>

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Nope!


Nice..... a piece of Americana! USA ROCKS!

----------


## QuaseMarco

I love blasting this.....

----------


## QuaseMarco

Travel..... see nature...... kill Gooks.




>

----------


## QuaseMarco

Music accompaniment is cool.  Scene 1 .

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

You can't hear me 
my tears go straight to voice mail. 
I'm relegated to the humiliation
of crying like a child on Facebook
You said you would never leave and now
I lug around this giant, awkward hole.
It's distressing 
and the weight is unbearably cumbersome 
it doesn't even match anything I own!
Well...you know....except for my black heart.
/hangs head


_o.O






__.__
_

----------


## Wysterian



----------

Puzzling Evidence (10-10-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------

Puzzling Evidence (10-10-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Wysterian

Butt look at his eyes!...

----------

LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## Wysterian

It's an old and well known war...

----------

LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## Wysterian

Y'all seem to be really stuck on flies lately...

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Wysterian (10-10-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Wysterian

Beat to quarters...

----------

LongTermGuy (10-10-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Wysterian

Too many illegitimate...




...sons do I say...

----------


## Wysterian

:Wink: ...

----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-11-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Wysterian

Swoon...

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian

http://www.popsci.com/elon-musks-art...ym-to-train-ai

----------

LongTermGuy (10-11-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian

OMG! She's nuts!




_But crazy girls are the best..._

----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-11-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------

LongTermGuy (10-11-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-16-2016),Wysterian (10-11-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian

Dayum!

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------


## Wysterian



----------

OldSchool (10-12-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

> 


 :Cool20:

----------

Wysterian (10-17-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*This is my last song that I will post to this forum. Goodbye my friends.  


*

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Midgardian

I may have posted this song before but it is very good - country music isn't made like this anymore (song is from 1993).

Oh, I grew up in two major metropolises and definitely on black top streets.

Still identify with the lyrics, this is how the world should be.

The world has to change.

----------


## Midgardian

I have issues with Reba, but she is a solid artist.

She recorded the following song the year I graduated high school.

Reba is not "perfect", but she made authentic country music.

Enjoy.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Midgardian (10-15-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> 


"Even white boys got to shout!"

----------


## Midgardian

Reba is the perfect mix between vulnerability and strength.

It was Republicans who let women vote in 1920.

The original progressives were Republicans - Teddy Roosevelt, Hiram Johnson, etc...

Democrats are always on the wrong side of history and trying to play catch up.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-16-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

I bet that Obama and Hillary appreciates Sir-Mix-A-Lot, but they sure like to attack Donald Trump.

----------


## Midgardian

"34-24-36 - only if she's 5'3"."

----------

LongTermGuy (10-15-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> "34-24-36 - only if she's 5'3"."



 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Ginger



----------


## LongTermGuy

*"​KILL BILL"*

----------

QuaseMarco (10-15-2016)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

LongTermGuy (10-15-2016),QuaseMarco (10-15-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I bet that Obama and Hillary appreciates Sir-Mix-A-Lot, but they sure like to attack Donald Trump.


Hillary? Hell no!. Obama and Mouchella.

----------

LongTermGuy (10-15-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Kodiak (10-15-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

My gawd I haven't heard Master Jack in over 40 years or more!  One of those songs I totally forgot about they used to play on the radio.

----------

LongTermGuy (10-15-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*Haven't heard this one in a Long time...*

----------


## LongTermGuy

`Hollies Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress From Dusk Till Dawn`

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Roboto, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 20px;">

----------

Wysterian (10-17-2016)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> *Haven't heard this one in a Long time...*


 I remember that song. It was popular for a short while. Here is another song of the same title by Alan Parsons.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Here is a good Halloween Song.

----------


## LongTermGuy

.....In the movie called Get the Gringo...(I posted under *old movies) this Chambacu song is fantastic.

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Roboto, arial, sans-serif; white-space: pre-wrap;">

----------


## Network

chikicha

----------


## OldSchool

A song I've always liked:




The video? Can't say I like it (over all) but it's a part of history that shouldn't be forgotten, as the men shouldn't be forgotten.

----------

Wysterian (10-20-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

> *Y'all can ignore this of you wish. I just wanted to store an ongoing list of songs I like cuz I forget them or forget the titles, and when I remember them, their like little gems in my memories.
> 
> I don't expect you all to like them or listen to them. But I hope you all might find something here you like too.*
> 
> Thanks~


Sure hope it's okay if we post here too.

 :Sofa:

----------

Wysterian (10-20-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Strangelove (01-12-2017),Wysterian (10-21-2016)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

LongTermGuy (10-22-2016),Wysterian (10-21-2016)

----------


## TBO



----------

LongTermGuy (10-22-2016),Wysterian (10-25-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Wysterian (10-25-2016)

----------


## Wysterian



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Wysterian (10-26-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Strangelove (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> 


A great Halloween version of this song.

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

miss9ball (12-18-2016),Strangelove (01-12-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Daily Bread

Out on the deck with a bottle of Jack - thinking of where the people you knew went.

----------


## DeadEye

They went away. Everybody goes away in the end.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Daily Bread

I sent this one to Ocean Lover way back when - it was one of her favorites .



Rest in Peace OL

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------

Daily Bread (03-14-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (03-14-2017),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-14-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

And now for a change of pace

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

And now for a little country twang

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Some more country




What a sad song

----------


## Coolwalker

This is one I have always liked:





*THE FENDERMEN
"Mule Skinner Blues"*


*
*
*Well, good morning, Captain
Well, good morning to you
Do you need another mule skinner
Down on your new mud run
Ha, ha, hip, ee, ee...

[Chorus:]
Well, I'm an old mule skinner
From down Kentucky way
And I can make any mule listen
Or I won't accept your pay
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Hee, hee, hee, hee, hee, ha, ha
Well hey, hey

Little water boy, come here boy
Bring that water bucket around
Ha, ha, ha
If you don't like your job
Water boy, put that bucket down
Ha, ha, ha, ee, ee, ha, ha, ha

[Chorus]
*

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Thanks for this one.  I really liked that song.  It was from the early 60's and at the time I helped with a newspaper route.  They would play that song almost every morning on the radio.

If you listen to the original version they sounded somewhat different.  Age has crept in.

----------

Coolwalker (03-14-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

Mule Skinner Blues belongs to a day when men worked and was proud of what they did.  If they didn't do their job they wouldn't accept the pay.  Now they whine and make excuses and want to use women's bathrooms.

----------

Coolwalker (03-14-2017),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-14-2017)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Thanks for this one.  I really liked that song.  It was from the early 60's and at the time I helped with a newspaper route.  They would play that song almost every morning on the radio.
> 
> If you listen to the original version they sounded somewhat different.  Age has crept in.


I like both versions...I lean toward that latter as they have matured and are really just having fun, not trying to make a buck.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

you mean masculine men like this one?

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Come on over y'all

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Daily Bread

For the Fighting 69th

----------

Foghorn (10-01-2020)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2017),Foghorn (10-01-2020)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread

That song suckz ^^^

----------


## Crunch



----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

DeadEye (04-18-2017),Foghorn (10-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

DeadEye (04-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

DeadEye (04-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 



One of my favorites when I was in the Navy!!  And unfortunately for some, it was the last thing they ever did.

----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Crunch (04-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## DeadEye

Pissed off rednecks got Trump elected.

----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

Sometimes

----------


## Crunch



----------

DeadEye (04-19-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## DeadEye



----------

oldman (07-04-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Crunch



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## GreenEyedLady

OMG that reminds me of when we went to Silver Strand camping in Jan. Hubby woke up early about 6 AM and went over the berm to walk on the beach and there was a silicone ass used for gay sex on the beach!
He had to go call the patrol to pick it up before the kids in the campground went out to the beach! LOL!

----------


## Daily Bread

You can't stop knee slapping with this oldie.

----------


## Daily Bread

Dam DB that sure is a catchy tune . Thank you for that one . Your taste in music is outstanding - and so freakin diversified.

----------

Kodiak (04-24-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> Dam DB that sure is a catchy tune . Thank you for that one . Your taste in music is outstanding - and so freakin diversified.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (04-24-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

Here is a cool tune done acoustically by the stunning and talented Simone Simons from the Dutch Symphonic Metal band Epica along with one of their guitarists......

----------


## OldSchool

"Together WE Stand, dived we fall"



Don't tell me there's no hope at all.

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## DeadEye

While I still experience pain, I have not taken any opiates in 9 months.

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

To our mods  @Trinnity ,@Calypso @Ginger

----------


## Crunch



----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Here is a cool tune done acoustically by the stunning and talented Simone Simons from the Dutch Symphonic Metal band Epica along with one of their guitarists......


Cool video, sounds a lot like Evanescence. I'd like to hear the studio version of that song. Her voice

sounds a bit shrill in the video.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

The late, great Ronnie Montrose, died too soon.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT



----------


## BORDLANGCULT



----------


## BORDLANGCULT



----------


## BORDLANGCULT

Now, that's a crowd!

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Swedgin

Here is one I have just recently gotten in to:

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

That's a good one DE . Brings good memories. Thanks

----------

DeadEye (05-18-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-18-2017),East of the Beast (05-18-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

Vocals

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-19-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-19-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-19-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Come to think of it   :Thinking:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Crunch



----------

DeadEye (05-23-2017)

----------


## Dos Equis



----------

DeadEye (05-23-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Daily Bread (05-25-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-25-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

MrMike (05-25-2017)

----------


## MrMike

From the summer of 1978, just over a year before I joined the USAF and still just a kid.  I worked in the city and this song got me every time (still does).

----------

Daily Bread (05-25-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-25-2017),MrMike (05-25-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Daily Bread

This 8 track and the back seat of my 59 Ford .  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

> This 8 track and the back seat of my 59 Ford .


That was one of my mothers' favorites and it is as it should be.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-27-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

But I really like this one!

----------


## Crunch



----------

DeadEye (05-26-2017),QuaseMarco (05-26-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> This 8 track and the back seat of my 59 Ford .


Perhaps my favorite song of all time if I disregard Judas Priest.

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Northern Rivers (05-27-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


I am right now...this week...trying to sort out how the harmonies were engineered for that sound. Great talent.  :Headbang:

----------

Daily Bread (05-27-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I no longer respect this vocalist. He "got political" and trashed my President. Great tune, though. BTW: "a blue sky mine" is what Aussie guys refer to very hard work, out of doors. In this case, a sugar cane field and refinery. Gruelling work...but...dependable. It will always feed you...and your family...barely:






Great, strong middle eight hook. One of my fav's.....

----------


## QuaseMarco

> 


 :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Northern Rivers (05-27-2017),Virgil Jones (06-03-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Virgil Jones (06-03-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Daily Bread (06-03-2017),DeadEye (06-05-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

DeadEye (06-05-2017),Virgil Jones (06-03-2017)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Daily Bread (06-03-2017),DeadEye (06-05-2017)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Daily Bread (06-03-2017),DeadEye (06-05-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Take some time with this one, folks. Awesome.....

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

*Interesting, never knew this: 
**Although "Spirit in the Sky" has a clear Christian theme, Greenbaum was and remains an observant Jew.[3][4] Greenbaum says he was inspired to write the song after watching country singers Dolly Parton and Porter Wagoner** singing a religious song on television.
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Greenbaum

----------

Daily Bread (06-05-2017),Virgil Jones (06-05-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

My granddaughter is a Rainbow Girl and this is appropriate for her

----------

Daily Bread (07-04-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 



I met my first wife in a club and danced with her to this song.  There are times I enjoy the song but usually its just horrible memories!!  So, Daily "up yours"

----------

Daily Bread (07-04-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> I met my first wife in a club and danced with her to this song.  There are times I enjoy the song but usually its just horrible memories!!  So, Daily "up yours"


Ugly divorce?

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Daily Bread (06-06-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Northern Rivers

Here ya go. When it's beddy bye time   :Yawn: ...pour your last glass of Shiraz...and let this one take you away.

Absolutely beautiful in its' simplicity. I know you've all heard it...and love it. I've transposed it to electric six string and have seen people cry as I play it. If you wonder about what I mean by "listen to the intervals"...this expresses that, nicely. Some intervals (notes) are seemingly quite discordant...but work:




 :Smiley20:

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Ugly divorce?


Ugly wife!!

----------


## DeadEye

Full moon tonight

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Y'all remember transistor radios and Am?

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I remember when FM was mostly Classical Music.  There was an FM station in Gaithersburg MD that played hippie music in the late 1960's but it was close to the University Of Maryland.  Three of us shared an apartment on Princeton Ave.  One night the station played some horrible music and wanted input.  I called in and said I was the Princeton Underground.  He asked if that was like a co-op.  Not knowing what he meant I said yes.  The next morning there were three people sleeping in our living room!!!!

By the way, right after I called the DJ said there was massive response and they weren't playing that music anymore!!!!

----------


## DeadEye

> I remember when FM was mostly Classical Music.  There was an FM station in Gaithersburg MD that played hippie music in the late 1960's but it was close to the University Of Maryland.  Three of us shared an apartment on Princeton Ave.  One night the station played some horrible music and wanted input.  I called in and said I was the Princeton Underground.  He asked if that was like a co-op.  Not knowing what he meant I said yes.  The next morning there were three people sleeping in our living room!!!!
> 
> By the way, right after I called the DJ said there was massive response and they weren't playing that music anymore!!!!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DeadEye

For those who miss the hippie music. This was one of my favorites before I went across the water.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

And in that vain

----------

DeadEye (06-08-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

yea, I forgot all about these guys.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Y'all remember GO Go Girls

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

This one is nasty folks. 

Sometimes I think about the bastards who killed my baby's mamma and daddy. One is doing life without parole and the other dumb bastard was found dead in a ditch after they were stupid enough to let him out.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

Here we go ! It's the weekend and it's time for some shit kickin music from the Bronx

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

Something we need to reflect on

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

@Trinnity took down my favorite avy that she has (pink haired girl ) . It was easy to find this thread on the board cause it stood out and for that matter all her threads we easier to find . Now I have to go back to doing a search for it . Maybe the boss can arrange for that avy to stay only on this thread.  :Tongue20:

----------


## Daily Bread

Thanks @Trinnity

----------


## Trinnity

> Thanks @Trinnity


Oh you are a sweet man. *<SMOOCH>*

----------

Daily Bread (06-20-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

QuaseMarco (06-20-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

1967

----------

Daily Bread (06-20-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

orig 1966

----------


## Daily Bread

> 1966


I loves me some Dillon :Headbang:

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Songs that build. 
Is it for love?

----------

Daily Bread (06-21-2017),Kodiak (06-21-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Here is a band I used to follow around in the mid-late seventies. Every weekend I would drive all over south Louisiana to listen to them , wherever they were performing. They were based out of Baton Rouge. 
Fully knowing every song they had ever written ,'I could never understand how they never made the big time. 
This one made the charts but I don't remember how high it got. 
Pot Liquor-Cheer

----------

Daily Bread (06-21-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

staind-it's been a while

----------


## Daily Bread

> Here is a band I used to follow around in the mid-late seventies. Every weekend I would drive all over south Louisiana to listen to them , wherever they were performing. They were based out of Baton Rouge. 
> Fully knowing every song they had ever written ,'I could never understand how they never made the big time. 
> This one made the charts but I don't remember how high it got. 
> Pot Liquor-Cheer


These guys sound like Hooty and the Blowfish

----------


## Daily Bread

One of the best instrumentals of all time . The first air guitar for us wannabes.

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

oldman (07-04-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

oldman (07-04-2017)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Trinnity

Lee Brice - Parking lot party

----------

Daily Bread (06-30-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Les flammes d`enfer 
 @Rickity Plumber @Daily Bread @Crunch @Madison @Trinnity

----------

Daily Bread (06-30-2017)

----------


## Trinnity

Blondie - Rapture

----------

BORDLANGCULT (07-01-2017),Daily Bread (06-30-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Les flammes d`enfer 
>  @Rickity Plumber @Daily Bread @Crunch @Madison @Trinnity


Yee Haw!!!!!

That's what I'm a talkin bout!

Thanks
Loved it Hawk!

----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Drugstore cowboy

----------


## Daily Bread

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 


> I met my first wife in a club and danced with her to this song.  There are times I enjoy the song but usually its just horrible memories!!  So, Daily "up yours"


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  sorry Doc . My first re gf tried to teach me some chords on her geetar with this song . I broke up with her that night (she dumped me for a real guitar player) . I went on to bigger and better things .

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Daily Bread

Hard to believe but this one's from 1958 . Great sing along song .

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

Great night for oldies .

----------


## OldSchool

Led Zepplin has been pretty big on local radio, lately.

Just played this:




It's kinda cool in my book.

----------

Daily Bread (07-08-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Nothing beats this classic

----------

East of the Beast (07-09-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

This brought back a rush of memories from days in Newport News.What a great tune.The crescendo near the end gives me chills still.

----------

Daily Bread (07-09-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> This brought back a rush of memories from days in Newport News.What a great tune.


Great Album and one of America's premier groups . I don't think theres a bad Chicago tune.

----------

East of the Beast (07-09-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

you're right.there's not.just some better than others.

----------

Daily Bread (07-09-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (07-17-2017)

----------


## PaganAnarchy

Beast by Danzig from the crow movie /House of flies by the Deftones/Drive faraway also by The Deftones/Magolonanic by Radiohead/Lotus by Radiohead/Burn the Witch also by Radiohead/Morning Drive also by Radiohead/American Witch by Rob Zombie/21 innocents also by Rob Zombie/ When world's Collide by Marylin Mansion/ Marlin Mansion's Salem song  ( sorry if I misspelled his name ).

----------


## PaganAnarchy

I will try to post more songs from bands like Candlemass.

----------


## Crunch

> I will try to post more songs from bands like Candlemass.

----------


## PaganAnarchy

Bewitched & Death Thy Lover by CandleMass.

----------


## PaganAnarchy

The Neighborhood's A little Death.

----------


## PaganAnarchy

Highly Suspect's Lydia

----------


## PaganAnarchy

Block Party's Prayer

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I will try to post more songs from bands like Candlemass.



Oh, DAMN, girl!!!

I BLEED Doom Metal from every orifice!!!!


Candlemass,  Pentagram, Trouble, Anathema, Electric Wizard, Sleep, My Dying Bride, Winter, Type O Negative and, of course, the boys from Birmingham that started it all, Black Sabbath!!!

POST AWAY!!!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I can't believe I only discovered this band a few years ago.

I was wondering if a classic Punk or early Hardcore sound could even be convincingly and sincerely made these days.

(And do NOT mention those posers Green Day to me!)

well, it seems that the answer is 'Yes'.

The fact that Brody is drop dead gorgeous is beside the point. She's old school Punk as the Liberty Spikes show.


 But that voice!!! That VOICE!!! A more finely tuned and authentically Punk Courtney Love!! 

Did I mention she was drop dead gorgeous?...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I think you all need a double of The Distillers...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

In an era of perfectly cookie cutter, overrated, over managed,  overproduced, overexposed pop divas like Arianna,  Katy, Beyonce, etc REAL RAW SEARING talent like this is overlooked and considered too 'scary' for the booboisie...

----------


## Calypso Jones

I like Queen.   Especially the Highlander sound track.   I wondered about Freddie Mercury's over bite.   He was quite self conscious about it. He had four extra teeth...not sure if they were actually extra or if they were his wisdom teeth.  but he wouldn't have them removed because he believed it would change his palate and thus his voice.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Here they are:

<
<
<

----------


## East of the Beast

This is a great tune with some wisdom for living....My favorite line ...."So often times it happens that we live our lives in chains and never even know we have the key"

That can mean different things to different people.....what chain is holding you down? There is a way out.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Time to get all early 70s Glam!!!

One of my all-time favourite bands, and an essential step in the direction of Punk a couple of years later, The New York Dolls!!!

I love how the ultra-mellow West Coast audience seems petrified and bewildered by this strange apparition from New York. A few die-hard fans up front get it, however...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I like Queen.   Especially the Highlander sound track.   I wondered about Freddie Mercury's over bite.   He was quite self conscious about it. He had four extra teeth...not sure if they were actually extra or if they were his wisdom teeth.  but he wouldn't have them removed because he believed it would change his palate and thus his voice.


If you take Queen before A Night at the Opera, they are a really superb band. Sheer Heart Attack is one of my top 70s albums. 

After A Day At The Races they became far too showbiz.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This is what a warn summer day at the beach, with sunlight glinting off the waves and cool crystalline  water tempting you to jump in, small saolboats beyond the swimmers, seagulls circling, white cumulus clouds like a flock of sheep overhead,  a white sugary sand, SOUNDS like translated into music.

Great 80s Ethereal Wave/Dream Pop...

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 



THAT was funny as hell!!

----------

Crunch (07-25-2017)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I miss these guys...Queens of the Stone Age doesn't hold a candle to the original band, so full of crushingly heavy chords, distorted guitars and badass vocals.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Ha!!!

(Although Mary Poppins' voice is more Black Metal than Death Metal)

----------


## Kodiak

> Ha!!!
> 
> (Although Mary Poppins' voice is more Black Metal than Death Metal)



I made it 7 seconds.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-27-2017)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

See if this is any better, Kodiak...






 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Kodiak

Sorry, I'm a metal head but can't do the non-talent growling crap.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Sorry, I'm a metal head but can't do the non-talent growling crap.



I love this guy, he is absolutely hilarious for his parodies...and a talented multi-instrumentalist and vocalist too...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Sorry, I'm a metal head but can't do the non-talent growling crap.



I totally understand what you're saying, back when I first started listening to the more extreme genres in the early 90s I was initially put off by these sounds, which I was completely unused to hearing. And I didn't get it until, one day, something clicked, and I finally saw that this was as useful and appropriate a style as any, and for certain themes and to achieve a certain atmosphere it can be extremely effective.

I think it's even more effective when clean and rough vocals are alternated as called for by the requirements of the song itself.

A good example is the video of the Lacuna Coil song I posted on the Video thread. That's a standard characteristic of Goth (sometimes called Doom/Death) Metal: gutteral vocals of the male singer playing off against the nearly operatic soprano of the female singer. Although it's become a bit of a cliché in that sub-genre, when done well it can be EPIC!

----------


## Kodiak

@Ghost I can deal with some of growling as long as a female is there to soften it, like this.....

----------


## Kodiak

Or this.....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> @Ghost I can deal with some of growling as long as a female is there to soften it, like this.....


Well, you know, I was actually going to post that song eventually, it's a first rate video to a first rate song on a pretty good album.


I'll never understand why so many of my fellow Metalheads disparage Daniel Filth as a poser; he has two or three albums that are must-have,  especially 'Dusk...and her Embrace'.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Also, you have to draw a firm line between Scandinavian Melodic Death Metal and the standard fare Death Metal. The former is FAR superior and much, MUCH more interesting and varied.

Take one of my favorites, Amon Amarth. A classic Viking Metal band. Modtvofctheir songs revolve around Norse myths and legends. 

The lead vocalist is a HUGE, scary-looking Viking warrior type, and it would actually sound very wrong and out of character if he sang clean vocals, it would sound almost ridiculous, much less Viking-like, than his normal guttural style.

,(both this song AND video are TOWERING, imo...)

----------


## Swedgin

I don't know how long the Peppers have had this song out, but, it has become one of my favorite songs of theirs:

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

_

_







_

_















_





 Joe :_

----------

MrogersNhood (10-27-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

With intro.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-27-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

I wonder if anyone here has ever heard of Greta?

----------


## Big Dummy

Transistion from melody to metal. Greta was pioneering in this deptment.

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Kodiak

> _
> 
> _


Lol.........just had to note I still have my turntable exactly like the one in the vid, a Pioneer PL15.  Probably bought it around 1976 or so after my old Garrard took a crap.

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Taylor

if i ever get married and have a reception i want this song played at it for our first dance

----------


## nonsqtr

Ha ha - here's the guy's version of that:

----------

Traddles (10-07-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

NORAD (10-08-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

NORAD (10-08-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> Bob Dylan - Tangled Up In Blue (Lyrics) - YouTube


<3

----------



----------


## NORAD

*Amarillo by morning 

*My homies and I were singing Amaretto By Morning last night ...cause...well  :Smile:

----------

East of the Beast (10-08-2017),JustPassinThru (10-09-2017)

----------


## NORAD

And y'all must love this one ........ just because of the story line

----------

Daily Bread (10-08-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

Now here is a very cool cover......

----------

NORAD (10-09-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> *Amarillo by morning 
> 
> *My homies and I were singing Amaretto By Morning last night ...cause...well


I always loved that.

As a Yankee Northerner...I loved it.

The closing line:
_
I ain't gotta dime but what I got is mine...I ain't rich, but Lord, I'm free..._

If I ever get the radio show I'm dreaming of...that will be my theme...

----------

NORAD (10-09-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> I always loved that.
> 
> As a Yankee Northerner...I loved it.
> 
> The closing line:
> _
> I ain't gotta dime but what I got is mine...I ain't rich, but Lord, I'm free..._
> 
> If I ever get the radio show I'm dreaming of...that will be my theme...


Cool about the radio show.  I wish you the best!!!!

We were drinking Amaretto that night which is why the song came to  mind.

----------

JustPassinThru (10-09-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

MrogersNhood (10-27-2017),NORAD (10-10-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I preferred the earlier recordings..

Can't find a direct link, now...

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

GREEN ONIONS

OMG! Ann Margaret I love you.

----------

Daily Bread (10-22-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## OverDrive

Like the song in this Sandals commercial and hunted down the title and lead singer/group:

*Body Talk, a song by Krissie Karlsson, Karl Karlsson, Nicki Karlsson ...*

Downloaded from Amazon and is about 3 1/2 mins long







It sounded like something from Taylor Dayne..!

----------


## OverDrive

Speaking of Taylor Dayne,

Can't forget my wife and my "dating song," we use to sing it together.....can't get much more romantic than this one!!

----------


## OverDrive

Another "killer" romantic song...usually played at weddings for the bride/groom slow dance

----------


## MrogersNhood

Conway Twitty intro, and playing along. This is real Country right here!  :Tongue20:  Slide geetar n all!

----------


## MrogersNhood

Mr. Ronnie Van Zant in his prime, and the best band ever, too:

----------


## MrogersNhood

Lemme tell y'all a secret: If you're a bar band in FL and can't play no Skynyrd, prepare for incoming Budweiser bottles, true story.

----------


## OverDrive

I woulda thought that this woulda been your favorite song, @MrogersNhood







 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

MrogersNhood (10-28-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Here's one fer Hawk, since he likes the Tesla: These guys are worth it!

Sorry it's the 2008 and not 1995 version

Edit: They do it just as good in 2008. Yessir!

----------


## MrogersNhood

Here's a good song to work by, or wake up to:

Oh yeah, my friend threw my Mechanical Resonance CD out of the van because I wore it out so much.

Grrrr!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## OverDrive

I liked this song so much I almost bought a Chevy Silverado pickup!!

----------


## OverDrive

> Like the song in this Sandals commercial and hunted down the title and lead singer/group:
> 
> *Body Talk, a song by Krissie Karlsson, Karl Karlsson, Nicki Karlsson ...*
> 
> Downloaded from Amazon and is about 3 1/2 mins long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanna be in a Sandals commercial, where you get a hot chick, a beach all to yourselves plus a butler with drinks, and a  dance floor at night full of beautiful ppl!!!


But....will settle for a Corona commercial.....

----------


## OverDrive

This is our song that we sang last trip heading down south to *Rocky Point, Mexico* in our Merc Grand Marquis with the sun roof open and all windows down...._living & loving life!!_

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## East of the Beast

Share

----------


## Virgil Jones

I am not gay, but I really like the group Queen.

----------

East of the Beast (11-07-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> Share


Do you mean Cher..?

Wasnt she cute when she was young, before her teeth were fixed, lips were botoxed, plastic surgery, and esp before she became a militant liberal feminist!!

----------


## ruthless terrier

i've been a JJ Cale fan since 1971  :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

> I am not gay, but I really like the group Queen.


It's ok, I still like watching movies, but I am not a sexual predator  :Wink:

----------

Virgil Jones (11-09-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


I really like that @virgil.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## OverDrive

The all time great high school/college "get ya moving" song-----The Hey Song

Get your pom poms ready......you too drill teams...

----------


## OverDrive

Saw the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders do a routine to "l Like It".....viva Latinos!!!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

...good Ole Sunday morning bells are ringin  everywhere...goin to Carolina, won' be long fore I'll be there...

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Saw the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders do a routine to "l Like It".....viva Latinos!!!



GO CANES, THE "U" IS BACK - THE IBIS IS HAPPY

Just worked Pitbull and Enrique concert in Miami last night, large crowd, but a few seats, good ones, were left. Reason - the undefeated and 7th ranked University of Miami Hurricanes destroyed third-ranked Notre Dame  :Tongue20:  at Hard Rock Stadium 34-8, just a few miles up the road and sold out. UM has defeated nationally ranked teams by a combined score of 68-19 the past two games. 

UM made two statements last night - they are back, and entitled to rise into the Top 4 of the nations football polls and the coveted spots leading to the BCS and a potential National Title, and Notre Dame, as usual, is hugely overrated and not entitled. From the days of the "convicts-vs-the Catholics" UM-Notre Dame, the Canes' have owned the Irish, so much that Notre Dame eliminated the series after some monumental blowouts by Miami in their title runs of the 1980's and 1990's when they won five national championships. UM schedules your house - our house - they own the nation's longest college football winning streak, 14-straight, just won the ACC's Coastal Division last night also and will meet Clemson for the ACC title. Was looking for a way to put that up - and this video was perfect. Miami's last loss was at South Bend to Notre Dame, last year. 

Enrique and Pitbull are both Miami residents, Pitbull is "Mister 305" grew up in Hialeah a Cuban suburb of Miami. Home of the old Hialeah  race track, Flamingo Downs, where 1000 pink flmingoes still roam the infield. Beautiful track, they only run quarter horses there now, but have simulcast and a gambling casino and boxing matches. It is a nice, mostly ignored tourist attraction of Miami unless you are aware of its location. Enrique and Pitbull tour and travel together, but don't usually appear on stage together. Each has their own act, a bit of English, lot of Spanish, tremendous energy, and the stage graphics are spectacular as are Pitbull's dancer's, several of whom are former NBA Miami Heat retired dancers (they can stay on the squad four years).  I have always liked Spanish Rock. Concert was great, people from all over Latin America there, as usual. Miami is an international party city.

So - it was a good Saturday - UM lays the smackdown on Notre Dame in college football, and we get 18,500, at least, Latino Ladies Night at the American Airlines Arena with Enrique and Pitbull. Both these entertainers are exceptionally fan, crowd-friendly, and Enrique has the bad habit of going into the crowd without warning to security - catches his own team and us by surprise a lot of times, but he seems to survive quite nicely. Last I knew he was still with Anna Kournikova, the blond Russian former tennis player, who is gorgeous. I covered a concert when they first started dating about 10-12 years ago on Brazilian night in Broward Concert, and they couldn't be nicer. Was their shadow bodyguard for the evening, they didn't leave until all their guests did, around 2:00am, kept offering me money as a tip, I finally asked for a signed CD instead of money. He remembers me every time he appears in Miami, so does she. Of course, his father Julio had one of the greatest voices ever in musical history............ - Stan -

----------

OverDrive (11-12-2017)

----------


## Oskar

I just opened up an 8 year old bottle of wine that has been sitting in the garage since the early Obama administration. It had a little dust on it, but I must have stored it right because the cork was wet and the wine is good! Its a 2009 California Cabernet Sauvignon. I pour you each a symbolic glass, and here is a song to lift our glasses up to!

----------

GreenEyedLady (11-13-2017)

----------


## ruthless terrier

they call me the breeze .. i keep rolling down the road.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

QuaseMarco (12-17-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## S-N-A-F-U

I'm a "Beach Boys" kinda guy (Beach Girls too)....

*Top 20 Beach Boys Songs - YouTube*


*The Beach Boys - God only knows (1966) fully restored video - YouTube*

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Trinnity

They've been playing this song on some commercial (I never pay attention to the products) and incidentally I ordered the European  version of Eyes Wide Shut (I'm a Kubrick fan) and you know that means the sex scenes at the mansion are real. But the music in the movie, much of it is mesmerizing. This film goes straight down the rabbit hole.

----------


## OverDrive

> They've been playing this song on some commercial (I never pay attention to the products) and incidentally I ordered the European  version of Eyes Wide Shut (I'm a Kubrick fan) and you know that means the sex scenes at the mansion are real. But the music in the movie, much of it is mesmerizing. This film goes straight down the rabbit hole.


Lincoln MKX (my sis just bought one, but from watching the Matthew McConaughey commercials!!   :Smiley ROFLMAO: )

----------


## Ginger

Isn't there a little girl with a snow globe in it? I think I saw that.

----------


## OverDrive

> Isn't there a little girl with a snow globe in it? I think I saw that.


Yeah, not a bad commercial as far as commercials go...

----------


## OverDrive

Like "many" I grew up singing the 1st two verses of Hark the Herald Angels Sing (or we fondly cald it 'Hark the HAIREY Angels  Sing'!), but never learned the last verse which is very 'evangelical:'

Hail the Heaven-born Prince of Peace
Hail the Son of Righteousness
Light and life to all He brings
Risen with healing in His wings
Mild He lays His Glory by
Born that man no more may die
Born to raise the sons of earth
Born to give them second birth
Hark! the herald angels sing
Glory to the new-born King

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Daily Bread (03-04-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Rockin' pipes. 
And easy on the eyes, too.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (03-04-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (03-04-2018)

----------


## Madison

> 


I really love the lyrics

----------

Daily Bread (03-04-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I really love the lyrics


It's "thinking " music . A bottle of Jack and some old tunes . 
Heres another

----------

Madison (03-04-2018),OverDrive (03-04-2018)

----------


## Madison

My kind of relaxing music...

----------



----------


## OverDrive

I've heard this song before....somebody's walk on music?!



*
You Cant Always Get What You Want*
The Rolling Stones

*LYRICS*
I saw her today at the reception
A glass of wine in her hand
I knew she would meet her connection
At her feet was her footloose man
No, you can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
*But if you try sometime you find
You get what you need*
I saw her today at the reception
A glass of wine in her hand
I knew she was gonna meet her connection
At her feet was her footloose man
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you might find
You get what you need
But I went down to the demonstration
To get your fair share of abuse
Singing, "We're gonna vent our frustration
If we don't we're gonna blow a fifty-amp fuse"
You can't

----------



----------


## Madison

> It's "thinking " music . A bottle of Jack and some old tunes . 
> Heres another


The music/lyrics and video fitting so well  all together ..wow! 
It means a lot!

----------

Daily Bread (03-06-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (03-06-2018),Madison (03-04-2018),OverDrive (03-04-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I can't  stand the rain. On my window. 
Bringin' back sweet memories.

----------

Daily Bread (03-06-2018),Madison (03-04-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Fly away tomorrow. Leave to my sorrow. Fly

----------

Daily Bread (03-06-2018)

----------


## Madison

> 


Very good song and awsome outside scenes love-song-smiley-emoticon.jpg

----------



----------


## Madison

This is sooooo beautifully sing!!!   6796.jpg

----------

Daily Bread (03-06-2018)

----------


## Crusader

The song I always think about after yet another prog lie.

----------

Madison (03-06-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

.008's and a Marshall super lead.

For anyone that can play...hot...this is orgasmic.





I guess it's technically a song.... :Dontknow:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (03-06-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 



Your back yard Hawk?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Kodiak



----------



----------


## Thing 1



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## ruthless terrier

back in 68 when many were called up for military service. 
for some reason my old friend Jim really liked this song.

----------

Daily Bread (04-06-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Daily Bread (04-06-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

The way the world should be.

----------

Daily Bread (04-06-2018),Kris P Bacon (04-06-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

This is for my lady friend.

----------


## Ginger

Just a nice old song  :Thumbsup20: 
For @Calypso Jones and @Trinnity.  :Love7:

----------

GreenEyedLady (04-07-2018)

----------


## Trinnity

Good morning.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

GreenEyedLady (04-09-2018),Madison (04-13-2018)

----------


## Big Bird



----------

Madison (04-13-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

Free thanks to whoever can guess the time change in this little known George Harrison song. It starts in 4/4 time, then changes time without changing tempo. A challenge to all you musicians out there. How does he do it?

----------

Big Dummy (04-09-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (04-13-2018),Rita Marley (04-12-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (04-13-2018)

----------


## Madison

https://lyricstranslate.com/fr/Con-te-partiro-duet-Sarah-Brightman-Time-say-goodbye.html#ixzz5CZrQtgoN

When I’m alone
I dream on the horizon
and words fail;
yes, I know there is no light
in a room where the sun is absent,
if you are not with me, with me.
At the windows
show everyone my heart
which you set alight;
enclose within me
the light you
encountered on the street.


Time to say goodbye
to countries I never
saw and shared with you,
now, yes, I shall experience them.
I’ll go with you
on ships across seas
which, I know,
no, no, exist no longer.
It’s time to say goodbye…


When you are far away
I dream on the horizon
And words fail,
and, Yes, I know
that you are with me;
you, my moon, are here with me,
my sun, you are here with me,
with me, with me, with me.


Time to say goodbye
To countries I never
Saw and shared with you,
now, yes, I shall experience them.
I’ll go with you
On ships across seas
which, I know,
no, no, exist no longer,


with you I shall experience them again.
I’ll go with you
On ships across seas
Which, I know,
No, no, exist no longer;
with you I shall experience them again.
I’ll go with you,
I with you.

----------

Big Bird (04-13-2018)

----------


## Crunch

I see that 2 people have been banned from this thread. I don't feel like digging through all the posts, but why would someone be banned from a thread like this?

----------


## Madison

*Schindler's List - John Williams (Violin & Piano)*

----------



----------


## Madison

*Rammstein - Benzin (Live from Madison Square Garden)*

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (04-15-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (04-15-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (04-15-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Beautiful...simply written...EXCEPT for the timing. My fav...

----------


## OldSchool

Eagles, Take It To The Limit.

There's not one decent, original music video on youtube to post.  :Angry20: 

Here's a quote from one MV that's still there:
"I can't find a single original Eagles song on YouTube.  I guess they've been removed because of copyright or something, but this version is the closest I came to the original.  This is the best song they ever did imo and i love all their music!  Thanks for the upload!" 

 :Sad20:

----------

Madison (04-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

> Eagles, Take It To The Limit.
> 
> There's not one decent, original music video on youtube to post. 
> 
> Here's a quote from one MV that's still there:
> "I can't find a single original Eagles song on YouTube.  I guess they've been removed because of copyright or something, but this version is the closest I came to the original.  This is the best song they ever did imo and i love all their music!  Thanks for the upload!"


 @OldSchool

This one ?  :Smiley20: 


*Eagles - Take it to the Limit 1977*

----------

OldSchool (04-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Jace Everett - Bad Things*2005

----------


## OldSchool

> @OldSchool
> 
> This one ? 
> 
> 
> *Eagles - Take it to the Limit 1977*


That's it.  :Cool20: 

But it's blocked in my Country based on copyright grounds.

I can't see and/or hear it. 

Again -  :Angry20:

----------

Madison (04-15-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> That's it. 
> 
> But it's blocked in my Country based on copyright grounds.
> 
> I can't see and/or hear it. 
> 
> Again -


There is software that allows ways around what is limited by your location.

Might be time to look into it and say FTW.

----------

Madison (04-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

*ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (Live)*Love thta one!  :Wink: 




With an unchanged line-up stretching back to 1969 and global album sales in excess of 50 million, ZZ Top continue to delight fans around the world with brilliant live concerts and great music.

----------


## Madison

> There is software that allows ways around what is limited by your location.
> 
> Might be time to look into it and say FTW.


Sorry for that shit!
That`s really stupid. Fuckin internet ..I was pissed off too when my internet was shit more than right now

----------

OldSchool (04-15-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Sorry for that shit!
> That`s really stupid. Fuckin internet ..I was pissed off too when my internet was shit more than right now


Calm down young lady or I will have to paddle :Smiley20:  you.

----------

Madison (04-15-2018),OldSchool (04-15-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> Calm down young lady or I will have to paddle you.


For her pleasure or yours?

 :Sofa:

----------

Madison (04-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

> For her pleasure or yours?


laughing-happy-cat-smiley-emoticon.gif

----------

OldSchool (04-15-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------

Kodiak (04-15-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


Still have that album stuffed in a closet with a couple hundred others.

----------

OldSchool (04-15-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> Still have that album stuffed in a closet with a couple hundred others.


Mine are history. Couldn't hang on to everything throughout the years....

Still have my memories, thou. Nazareth brings back some good ones.

----------


## Madison

*Arch Enemy - Under Black Flags We March*Arch Enemy live 2016

Alissa White-Gluz
Jeff Loomis

----------

Kodiak (04-15-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (04-15-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> *Arch Enemy - Under Black Flags We March*
> 
> Arch Enemy live 2016
> 
> Alissa White-Gluz
> Jeff Loomis


 :Wtf20:  :Headbang:

----------

Madison (04-16-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


I'd like to party with @Madison.   My wife can't stand a lot of the music I like, in fact she walked out of the room after 30 seconds of Arch Enemy.   :Tongue20:

----------

Madison (04-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

> I'd like to party with @Madison.   My wife can't stand a lot of the music I like.


Oh ! I love Heavy Rock and Metal +  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I like some classical music too ...and some Opera ..and a little bit of everything  :Smile:

----------

Kodiak (04-15-2018),OldSchool (04-15-2018)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Madison (04-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Type O Negative - Christian Woman*

----------

Virgil Jones (04-15-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Virgil Jones (04-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Mull of Kintyre   6796.jpg*

----------


## Madison

I love love that !!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Madison

*"Bootleg Turn" Original Rockabilly by Justin Johnson* :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Madison

*Viking nordic song Herr Manneling & Yggdrasil*

----------



----------


## OldSchool

It's a song I liked from day one.

And those memories are not non-existent

----------


## OldSchool

> Oh ! I love Heavy Rock and Metal + 
> 
> I like some classical music too ...and some Opera ..and a little bit of everything


Same here. I especially like my daily dose of heavy metal.

This one might need some details about the song to enlighten the uninitiated:

"This is one of many Black Sabbath songs that is often misinterpreted as evil. The song speaks out against the horrors of war."

----------

Kodiak (04-19-2018),Madison (04-19-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

This is cool too:




Intriguing.

----------

Madison (04-19-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

:Dang:

----------


## Crusader

Never been much of a Kid Rock fan, but I like this tone a lot.

----------

Madison (04-19-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

These guys were great when they first started, way back in the late 70s.

----------


## Madison

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put A Spell On You*

----------

Kodiak (04-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Buffy Sainte-Marie & Tanya Tagaq "You Got To Run (Spirit Of The Wind)"*

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (04-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Type 0 Negative - Wolf Moon live*

----------


## Madison

> 


 :Headbang:  Lets Party!!!!!   :Cool20:

----------

Kodiak (04-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

Another version ...really awsome !!!!!!
*Samantha Fish - smoldering version of - I PUT A SPELL ON YOU* :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Kodiak

You might like this early Within Temptation song @Madison.  Very gothic compared to what they do now.  Sharon den Adel is an amazing performer...

----------

Madison (04-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Guns N' Roses - November Rain*

----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2018),Kodiak (04-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*B.B. King with Slash "The Thrill Is Gone". Amazing.*Live At The Royal Albert Hall with Slash, Derek Trucks, Susan Tedeschi, Ronnie Wood and Simply Red’s Mick Hucknall.

----------


## Madison

*Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Child (One Night In Texas)*

----------


## Kodiak

Some badass chase scenes in this one...

----------

Madison (04-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Orianthi - Voodoo Child*

----------

Kodiak (04-19-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

The Master....

----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2018),Madison (04-20-2018)

----------


## Ginger

For John.

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## OldSchool

Many years ago, me with a harman kardon receiver and four speakers, at outdoor country party,.... a few hours after the cops left, this song came-up on the radio:




Couldn't help 'cranking it'.
As far as I know, everyone for miles around enjoyed it.  :Smiley20: 



ETA & FWIW: I assumed the cops were called for the noise, and, well,.... for whatever reason(s) it didn't concern me directly. The song ? with it's anti-drug tone, yet from the perspective of a druggie, well I's kinda worried about how it be perceived with present company.

----------

Madison (04-22-2018),Rita Marley (04-22-2018)

----------


## Madison

*The Warrior Song • In 4K • U.S Military Power® 2017* :Headbang:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Check out this boat, @Rickity Plumber.  :Vagtongue: 
Nothing like the bayou.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Check out this boat, @Rickity Plumber. 
> Nothing like the bayou.


One of my fav CCR songs. Thanks Hawk!

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Wilson sisters

----------


## OldSchool

Video gives it a mixed message?

I say the song is in your own perspective. By me it's cool.

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

How about some Raffety

----------

Rita Marley (05-09-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I'm a huge sina  fan for about three years. The young lady is tres bon. 
This is not her most complicated drum piece but the vocals are great. As noted they had a hard time getting the right vocals. Kudos to the young lady singing. 
Sigh... to be young again.

----------

Daily Bread (05-09-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

I gotta tell ya ,I'm not a fan of remakes but that one was excellent , right amount of reverb and pretty damned good instrumental . As close to Zep doing it as possible . I like - I like a laaat . :Headbang:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I gotta tell ya ,I'm not a fan of remakes but that one was excellent , right amount of reverb and pretty damned good instrumental . As close to Zep doing it as possible . I like - I like a laaat .


Dude. That guy Andreiu is amazing. These kids are amazing. The singer , too. 
Check out some of their other stuff on the tube. 

Great to see the classics done in stellar fashion. 
Check this one out @Daily Bread. Abbreviated.

----------

Daily Bread (05-09-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

One more and I'll leave it be.

----------

Daily Bread (05-09-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> How about some Raffety






Speaking of Rafferty, did you know he was in Stealer's Wheel of "Stuck in the Middle With You" fame?

----------

Daily Bread (05-09-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Fantastic ! I clicked on the "Wipe out " rendition - great .

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> Speaking of Rafferty, did you know he was in Stealer's Wheel of "Stuck in the Middle With You" fame?


We didn't really realize how phenomenal and lucky our generation was with music . It was one after another and it gave a "feeling" - something that brings back those memories.

----------

Rita Marley (05-09-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

I was lucky enough to see Blood, Sweat and Tears in a venue in college that sat no more than 25 of us students when they first made it . Something to look back on because I didn't realize how big they'd become .

----------

Rita Marley (05-13-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## OldSchool



----------

Kris P Bacon (05-21-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley

The good old days...

https://www.facebook.com/ras.solo/vi...6196682452822/

----------

MrogersNhood (07-22-2018)

----------


## Oberon

Rooted around in my old CD box and dug out Chris Isaak's first album. 

Always wondered why that guy isn't a bigger star, good writer and guitar player.

Also Le Ann Womack's version of *Go On and Dance*, which I like better than Reba's cover.

Don't do Youtube of itunes stuff, so sorry for no links.

----------

Rita Marley (05-21-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Rooted around in my old CD box and dug out Chris Isaak's first album. 
> 
> Always wondered why that guy isn't a bigger star, good writer and guitar player.
> 
> Also Le Ann Womack's version of *Go On and Dance*, which I like better than Reba's cover.
> 
> Don't do Youtube of itunes stuff, so sorry for no links.


I used to be a big fan. We saw him at The Coach House in San Juan Capistrano a few times. He was always fantastic.

He told a hilarious story about his drummer, who had (supposedly, in the story) gotten in trouble for having sex with an underage girl. The police found her DNA on his mustache shavings.

----------

Oberon (05-22-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

MrogersNhood (07-21-2018)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Joe :

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Joe :

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-30-2018),MrogersNhood (07-21-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

I like John Anderson's "Straight Tequila Night"and "Seminole Wind", and "Swingin", but "I Wish We Could Have Been There" is my favorite JA song.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-31-2018),Kris P Bacon (05-30-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

Oh, I am posting YouTube videos but I still can't see them on this forum. Can someone conform this is not just me. It has been going on for a month at least.

----------


## Kodiak

> Oh, I am posting YouTube videos but I still can't see them on this forum. Can someone conform this is not just me. It has been going on for a month at least.


Yep, they're there.

----------

Kris P Bacon (05-30-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

> Yep, they're there.


You can see videos? I can't, on this forum. All videos are blacked out.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Joe :


Seminole (the wanders) the only tribe that never surrendered to the US Military .

GOD rest Chief Osceola.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (05-31-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> You can see videos? I can't, on this forum. All videos are blacked out.


Weird, I can see them just fine.  Haven't clicked on any...............country makes me gag.  I much prefer rock.  :Headbang:

----------


## Crusader

Lets ad a little 70s soul to this thread with the great Bill Withers

----------

MrogersNhood (07-21-2018)

----------


## Crusader

Ok one more, this dudes voice was amazing...so freaking deep and strong. My kids know this song by heart because I would sing it all the time when they were going up, too bad that because of that they probably hate it. Because it is awesome...the great Lou Rawls.

----------

Daily Bread (05-31-2018),MrogersNhood (07-21-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Rammstein - Sonne* 







With English Lyrics

----------

Daily Bread (06-13-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> *Rammstein - Sonne* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With English Lyrics


I didn't think I was going to like that one but that was pretty cool . That young lady had a nice set of hammers too.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Madison (06-14-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Daily Bread (06-14-2018),MrogersNhood (07-21-2018),Northern Rivers (06-13-2018),Oberon (06-13-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Maybe a little too old school for you guys but I think the Platters were up there with the best .

----------

Rita Marley (07-06-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## OldSchool



----------

Daily Bread (07-06-2018),MrogersNhood (07-22-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (07-06-2018),MrogersNhood (07-22-2018)

----------


## Crusader

My wife and I seldom agree on music but there is one musician that we both love to listen to together and that’s George Strait. The man is truly a national treasure, this is our song.

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm still going way back to the good old Doo Wop groups . This one may be too old for you @Rita Marley but I've got the feeling you'll appreciate it's wholesomeness. Feel good music

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

Than again this northern boy sure appreciates what a diversified America can give to the world

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (07-21-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


In the 50's every guy wanted to look like him....WAS America's family, Ozzie & Harriet,  clean cut teen hunk!


Even straight  boys had a teenage crush on him!!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (07-21-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (07-21-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Let’s ad a little 70’s soul to this thread with the great Bill Withers




That was my 1st ex's favorite song. Personally, I wanna fire a shot around the "I Know" part.

----------


## OverDrive

This one is now on a Lincoln commercial

----------

Daily Bread (07-21-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (07-22-2018),OverDrive (07-21-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 



*oorah!*

----------

Daily Bread (07-22-2018),Madison (07-22-2018),MrogersNhood (07-22-2018)

----------


## DLLS

Those who might be around who knew me from DLP know I have to do this:

I present a true Superstar
SELENA








Rest In Peace

----------

Daily Bread (07-22-2018),MrogersNhood (07-22-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Sure miss this guy...... have a thumb drive with him & John Denver, another missed artist!!

----------

Daily Bread (07-22-2018)

----------


## OverDrive



----------


## MrogersNhood

> 



Hardest workin' man in showbiz! I could listen to James Brown all day! He entertains!






I first discovered James Brown when he was on Johnny Carson. He was 60-something and kicking ass! It was amazing!

----------


## DLLS

> 


I blame him for Colorado legalizing pot.  Just kidding.

----------

MrogersNhood (07-22-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> *oorah!*


That song , because of what was going on in streets of America , probably did more to keep me focused as a youth in NYC . The lines were drawn , the divisions were made , the modern Democrat Party treason started way back then and I've hated that Party and what it didn't stand for since .
Plus the Berets were cool .

----------

OverDrive (07-22-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Madison (07-22-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------

Daily Bread (07-22-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DLLS

Okay let's speed things up a little bit and get the blood flowing.  If the music doesn't get your blood flowing a young Thalia should.

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (07-22-2018)

----------


## DLLS

Okay time to roll out the nut case.  Gloria Trevi who spent time in a Brazilian prison fighting extradiction (sp) to Mexico where she faced charges involving exploitation of minors.




She may be nuts but she is a cute little nut.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DLLS

I would like to dedicate this next one to Stormy Daniels.

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Crusader (07-23-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Crusader (07-23-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Crusader (07-23-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Crusader (07-23-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Crusader (07-23-2018)

----------


## DLLS

Thank you to our Veterans
To those who left parts of themselves on foreign soil
To those who did not return at all
This Nation owes you a debt that we can never truly repay

----------

Crusader (07-23-2018),DeadEye (07-22-2018)

----------


## Svante

.



.

----------

DLLS (07-22-2018)

----------


## DLLS

The pussy cat song.  Sweet little song about a darling pussy cat though some might find it disturbing.

----------


## DLLS

Okay time to get serious.  From the movie _Show Me Love_ which I reviewed somewhere else on this forum (as soon as I complete this post I will get the link).

And here it is:
My videos




Not sure what happened to the audio.  May have to click on the youtube link.

What the heck!  I left for a few minutes, after logging off and now I get the audio.  Must be those damn gremlins again (no not the old AMC manufactured cars).

----------


## Madison

> I would like to dedicate this next one to Stormy Daniels.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

DLLS (07-22-2018)

----------


## Crusader

Nice job Deadeye two of my favorites George and Alan.

----------

DeadEye (07-23-2018)

----------


## Crusader



----------

DeadEye (07-23-2018)

----------


## Crusader

Oh hell yeah!

----------

DeadEye (07-23-2018),Madison (07-27-2018),OverDrive (07-23-2018)

----------


## Virgil Jones

This Beatles song was a tribute to Motown, and Earth Wind and Fire covered and performed the hell out of it

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (07-27-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

He Stopped Loving Her Today - George Jones

----------

Crusader (07-28-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Guaranteed - Eddie Vedder

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Society - Eddie Vedder

----------


## OverDrive

Gaga has a couple I like, like this one.....when you've drank a little too much red wine...   


@<a href="http://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=610" target="_blank">Swedgin</a>





If this doesnt get you goin, you're old on the inside as well as the outside!

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Listen to the steel guitar midway through.... ^



I had never heard of her until about 6 months ago. The woman is fantastic.

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (07-29-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Always had the hots for Ronnie Spector too, @Daily Bread.

----------

Daily Bread (07-29-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (07-30-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## OverDrive

Remember, what ever Stan wants, Stan Getz!

----------

Daily Bread (07-30-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

What, no headbangers around here?....

----------


## OverDrive

Remember from "back when,"  this one from a pole dancer in a strip joint in Dallas named ..Sunny.!





known for his trumpet and the Tijuana Brass, he rarely sang!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Crusader (07-31-2018),Daily Bread (07-30-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Now that thar ^^^^^^^ is damned good music . :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Now that thar ^^^^^^^ is damned good music .


Along with Sabbath and the zepp, i listened to a lot of southern rock in the headphones at night.

----------


## Crusader

This guy is Awesome, great song writer and puts on a good show. He may not be a super star but he’s one of my favorites and he’s got a great sinse of humor.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

A lot of military songs were released after 9/11. This is was one of them, but I think that the writer and artist were caught off guard. This song is neutral and mostly about a baby boomer who caught a bad draft number but understood the significance of his generation in history, and his car's.

----------

Crusader (07-31-2018),Joe Hallenbeck (08-21-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Crusader (08-07-2018)

----------


## Svante

.
Machine Men - falling subtv baari



.

----------


## Daily Bread

Just got back from a Beach Boys concert in Lancaster Pa. , I'm glad I went to see this one as Mike Love put on a great show . Well worth seeing again .

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-21-2018),Rita Marley (08-07-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

cant get this song out of my mind.....maybe cause I have it on *Repeat* on my car ent system?!!!!! :Thinking: 





> This one is now on a Lincoln commercial


The commercial .....

----------


## Rita Marley

> Just got back from a Beach Boys concert in Lancaster Pa. , I'm glad I went to see this one as Mike Love put on a great show . Well worth seeing again .


 @Daily Bread if you like the Beach Boys and you haven't heard this...well, you should:

----------

Daily Bread (08-07-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Thanks for that @Rita Marley . Yeah Wilson was the key to that group . I never really listened to them until I heard the Pet Sounds LP and that's when I realised that Wilson had some great ideas in his head other than cars and surfing. He went his own way and he and Mike Love are doing different venues it seems . I get the impression they don't want to play together anymore . It's a shame because love had the voice and Wilson wrote the good stuff . Love has another local outdoor concert in my area in 2 weeks and I'll prolly go to that one too . Come on up and I'll get us tickets .

----------

Rita Marley (08-08-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Don't listen to this if you've just eaten or have a heart condition.
It will correct that Viagra problem some guys have if their erection last more than three hours .


Yokohama Ono at 84 just came out with a new album and it's worst that the old Yoko albums . I think Lennon may have paid Hinkley to cap him .
Yoko Ono - WAR ZONE

----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

For some reason I got to thinking of the Kinks, of 35 years ago.

----------

Daily Bread (08-08-2018),MrogersNhood (08-19-2018),Rita Marley (08-08-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Thanks for that @Rita Marley . Yeah Wilson was the key to that group . I never really listened to them until I heard the Pet Sounds LP and that's when I realised that Wilson had some great ideas in his head other than cars and surfing. He went his own way and he and Mike Love are doing different venues it seems . I get the impression they don't want to play together anymore . It's a shame because love had the voice and Wilson wrote the good stuff . Love has another local outdoor concert in my area in 2 weeks and I'll prolly go to that one too . Come on up and I'll get us tickets .


Thanks for the invite, but not even the kids can get me to leave my island these days. They come here.

But you're welcome to come down and we can discuss the mutual influence The Beach Boys and The Beatles had on each other. And go snorkeling, too.    :Smile:

----------

Daily Bread (08-08-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> For some reason I got to thinking of the Kinks, of 35 years ago.


Ray Davies' older sister gave him a guitar for his birthday. She went out dancing and died of a heart attack. Hence, the song.

Huge Kinks fan, btw.

----------

JustPassinThru (08-08-2018),MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## OverDrive

Luv Stevie Nicks!!!!

----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

Crusader (08-17-2018),QuaseMarco (08-18-2018)

----------


## Crusader

> 


Hey crunch this needs to be Trumps campaign song in 2020. Ha ha

----------

QuaseMarco (08-18-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

The new Walmart TV commercial song....circa 1964

Remember that the lead (album has old pic) was a heavy set guy with a tiny mouth  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 





Their one & only hit!!!!

----------

Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## Rita Marley

> The new Walmart TV commercial song....circa 1964
> 
> Remember that the lead (album has old pic) was a heavy set guy with a tiny mouth 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their one & only hit!!!!


Well I got home early one morning,
Much to my surprise,
She was eating chicken and dumplings,
With some other guy.

----------

OverDrive (08-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

h


> Well I got home early one morning,
> Much to my surprise,
> She was eating chicken and dumplings,
> With some other guy.



That's the way I remember them!  What weekly show, Hullabaloo??  This one looks like Dick Clark?.

----------

Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> h
> 
> 
> That's the way I remember them!  What weekly show, Hullabaloo??  This one looks like Dick Clark?.


LOL...I have no idea. It was a koinkidink, I was on a youtube surfing thing just a few days ago and saw it. Early rock n roll, post-Elvis, pre-Beatles. They made a lot of great music during that era.

----------

OverDrive (08-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> LOL...I have no idea. It was a koinkidink, I was on a youtube surfing thing just a few days ago and saw it. Early rock n roll, post-Elvis, pre-Beatles. They made a lot of great music during that era.


Good ol Motown!!!?  Remember that one....


it was all Motown & surfing before the English "invasion!"

----------

Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

A classic!

----------

Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

We're on a jag.

----------

OverDrive (08-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Now you're digging back!!

----------

Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Well I got home early one morning,
> Much to my surprise,
> She was eating chicken and dumplings,
> With some other guy.



Holy falsetto, Batman!  :Geez:

----------

Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Holy falsetto, Batman!


That's why it was so funny when @OverDrive mentioned it. I just lol'ed at it a few days ago.

----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Remember this as a kid and thought was so romantic....all us prepubescent boys had a crush on ..Sandra Dee

----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Now you're digging back!!

----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018),OverDrive (08-19-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Remember this as a kid and thought was so romantic....all us prepubescent boys had a crush on ..Sandra Dee

----------

OverDrive (08-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> 


Percy Faith, Acker Bilk, Henry Mancini, Ray Coniff, and dont forgrt Stan Getz (whatever Stan wants, Stan getz :Smiley ROFLMAO: )

----------

Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Remember this as a kid and thought was so romantic....all us prepubescent boys had a crush on ..Sandra Dee


Hey! I know that song!

----------


## OverDrive

n




50's was motorcycles

----------

Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

The vaunted Phil Spector wall of sound. Pre-Ramones.    :Smile:

----------

OverDrive (08-19-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I ain't that old. That "Party Lights" is pretty cool.

----------

OverDrive (08-19-2018),Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> Hey! I know that song!


Rent the movie, was about forbidden teenage love!

----------


## OverDrive

> The vaunted Phil Spector wall of sound. Pre-Ramones.



Loved that song!!!

Hey, rhe audience were doing the "jerk!"

----------

Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Gotta go, but will think of some for 2moro......... :Thumbsup20: 



One for the road (excuse the ad)....can you believe this guy's still kicking?!

----------

MrogersNhood (08-19-2018),Rita Marley (08-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

What ever happened to Joanie Summers, thd Pepsi girl?

----------

MrogersNhood (08-20-2018),Rita Marley (08-20-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I remember the big Zulu black FL women used to give me change so I could have a Pepsi. They were so good to me! IMO, they were just good in general.

They were doing their laundry work, and I was assigned to yard work, and that's how it was. I gained a lot of wisdom from those women.

6'5" 180+ lb women. Worth their weight in gold. They knew what was what. The light of God just shined in them. It really did.

I apologize, I think about Pepsi, and can't help but think about the women that gave me the money to get the Pepsi on a hot day.

They were like: "Oh, you need a Pepsi".

----------

Rita Marley (08-20-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> What ever happened to Joanie Summers, thd Pepsi girl?


Hey! That's Making Whoopie!

----------

MrogersNhood (08-20-2018),OverDrive (08-20-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Ah, the fun packed days of cigarette commercials!

----------

Rita Marley (08-20-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Heard Burt Reynolds dated her in her 60's!!

----------

Rita Marley (08-20-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Heard Burt Reynolds dated her in her 60's!!


One of my very first jobs was with her. She was so nice.

----------

MrogersNhood (08-20-2018),OverDrive (08-20-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

That led to this:

----------

OverDrive (08-20-2018),Rita Marley (08-20-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> One of my very first jobs was with her. She was so nice.



I think she died too early. I used to watch Dinah Shore.

She was a white Oprah, but better.

That's just my opinion. I know one thing: She knew talent.

I do too.

----------

Rita Marley (08-20-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> That led to this:


I LOVE that video.

It's even better than "Dance like you're having a seizure."

----------

MrogersNhood (08-20-2018),OverDrive (08-20-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I LOVE that video.
> 
> It's even better than "Dance like you're having a seizure."



That's James Brown-level stuff! It really is.  :Big Grin: 

People in California don't really know how to dance.

I was taught how to dance by a Tampa Latin girl.

----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018),Rita Marley (08-20-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I think she died too early. I used to watch Dinah Shore.
> 
> She was a white Oprah, but better.
> 
> That's just my opinion. I know one thing: She knew talent.
> 
> I do too.


We went to her house and it had total 60s decor. A sunken living room with shag carpet, couches arranged around a glass coffee table as if for entertaining guests. She was from another era.

----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018),MrogersNhood (08-20-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> We went to her house and it had total 60s decor. A sunken living room with shag carpet, couches arranged around a glass coffee table as if for entertaining guests. She was from another era.




Was it green or orange-ish? That is really neat!

----------

OverDrive (08-20-2018),Rita Marley (08-20-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

One of the best love songs EVER!

----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018),Rita Marley (08-20-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Every young man wanted to be him!

----------

MrogersNhood (08-26-2018)

----------


## El Guapo

> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50's was motorcycles

----------

HAMARTIA (09-13-2018),OneDumbBlonde (08-26-2018),OverDrive (08-20-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

This song is politically incorrect today.

Lee Roy Parnell - "When A Woman Loves A Man" - 1995

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I had forgotten about this one. I don't think there is any Lee Roy Parnell song I don't like.

"I'm Holding My Own"

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

OH. MY. GOODNESS! This songs brings back memories.

"On The Road"

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

"What Kind Of Fool Do You Think I Am" - Lee Roy Parnell - 1992

----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

El Guapo (08-26-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018),Kodiak (08-21-2018),MrogersNhood (08-26-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Outlaw Country




"If you dont love Jesus....."

----------

Madison (08-26-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018),Madison (08-21-2018),MrogersNhood (08-26-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018),MrogersNhood (08-26-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Skid Row - 18 and sentenced to life in prison.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Liberals hate this song. It talks about a white man succeeding despite his chains. Every time I am in a rut, I listen to this song, and remember that all I have to do to be somebody is be me.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Life is hard where corn don't grow.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

August 24, 2018 is a great day to be alive.

----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2018)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Living history.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-26-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I have family in this very dilemma right now, except they don't have people in Boston or a daddy in Iowa.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Speaking of quarters, here is Travis Tritt again.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Back in the 1990s, when pay phones were a thing.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

More Jo Dee, though I would not mind being in Kansas.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

1995 - "Dust on the Bottle"

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I wish that country songwriters could produce lyrics, chords, and melodies like this again. And find artists who can sing.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-26-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I probably like that W.A.S.P video a little too much.  :Sofa:

----------


## MrogersNhood

I like me some Skid Row, too. 18 and Life was the worst song on that album, IMO, oops, I forgot about "I remember You", eh. All songs on that album were good.
My fave is "Rattlesnake Shake".

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

My goddaughter graduated college last June. I was sick, chronically tired, just starting a new job, and didn't have the money to fly to her commencement. I wish I could have been there.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

"Lessons Learned" - Tracy Lawrence

----------


## SOXES

> Faith No More 
> 
> Epic


I didnt even know the singer did other things! :Cool20:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Madison

*Amy Winehouse I love you more than you'll ever know LIVE (Inédit RARE)*

----------


## Madison

*Type O Negative - Black No. 1 (Little Miss Scare -All) [OFFICIAL VIDEO]*

----------


## Madison

*Rammstein: Paris - Wollt Ihr Das Bett In Flammen Sehen? (Official Video)*

----------


## DeadEye

It looks more and more like we are headed down this road again.

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-05-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

DeadEye (09-05-2018)

----------


## DeadEye

We all got it coming

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Kris P Bacon (09-05-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

MrogersNhood (09-05-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

MrogersNhood (09-05-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Kris P Bacon (09-05-2018),Rita Marley (09-09-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------


## MrogersNhood

Eh, bet y'all never seen this b4:

PS: "Couldn't Stand the Weather" SRV is kickass.

This is..different..




I like the riff.  :Finger:

----------


## DeadEye



----------

MrogersNhood (09-05-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## MrogersNhood

Black Crows guitar player: (with a better band)

Audley Freed is good!

----------

DeadEye (09-05-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## MrogersNhood

He was a real entertainer!




You know, he really feels the music, that's the difference between him and some others.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Kodiak (09-05-2018),Rita Marley (09-09-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood

> Every young man wanted to be him!



Ahh, Magnum and TC and Rick and Higgins, I love it! More than the A-Team, even.  :Embarrassment:

----------

HAMARTIA (09-13-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## OldSchool

Just played on local radio. Kinda cool tune. Didn't crank it loud enough for all my neighbors to hear.

Not drinking, either. wait......  :F Cheers:

----------


## El Guapo

Hawtays

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

El Guapo (09-13-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------


## Northern Rivers

Love these kids!

<
<
<

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

El Guapo (09-15-2018)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## OldSchool

I'm not much of a Stones fan, but.....





And that leads to 'the question of the day:

Q: Why have sympathy for the devil?

A: 'cause sooner or later he's gonna get his ass kicked.

----------


## OldSchool

For not being a Stones fan......




This one's alright.

----------

OverDrive (09-16-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## DLLS

Not really a song but interesting:

----------


## Northern Rivers

It's late over there...so...this is great for bed time. The notations are pretty simple...but...the TIMING is really something to marvel, at! Leaving OUT the last chord is saying an awful lot...by using absolutely NOTHING but a lingering emotion. This is a truly inspired piece:

----------


## DLLS

This lady has a beautiful voice
Body ain't bad either
A Facebook friend introduced me to this music

----------


## Ed D

nevermind.  bad link.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## OldSchool



----------

DeadEye (09-19-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

OverDrive (09-19-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Madison

*ZZ Top La Grange*

----------

OverDrive (09-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> *ZZ Top La Grange*


A Classic!!!

----------

Madison (09-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*The Knack - My Sharona live*

----------


## OverDrive

> A Classic!!!


This came first  circa 1969?





Canned Heat Boogie

----------

Madison (09-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Eagles - New Kid In Town*

----------


## OverDrive

> This came first  circa 1969?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canned Heat Boogie



I like the line during the guitar solo, "Love is a beautiful thing, Love can be found anywhere, even in a guitar!"

----------

Madison (09-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Golden Earing ~ Radar Love (extended) 1973*

----------

DeadEye (09-20-2018),OverDrive (09-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> *Golden Earing ~ Radar Love (extended) 1973*



Another classic! 


Have this on a CD with some of the best in rock n roll, like:






*Bad to the Bone

** even my dad got a kick out of this one...

----------

Madison (09-19-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

And, *Riders on the Storm*

----------

DeadEye (09-20-2018),Madison (09-19-2018),OldSchool (09-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

> And, *Riders on the Storm*


Bad to the bone really good !!!  :Smile: 

Riders on the storm ....Love it too

----------

DeadEye (09-20-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Cant forget this classic...*Money


*<strong>

----------

DeadEye (09-20-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> *Golden Earing ~ Radar Love (extended) 1973*


Cool, but love is a four letter word......




But still...... my theme song:




 :Dontknow:

----------

Madison (09-20-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Here's a truck driving song that I can identify with being a former long-haul trucker. What say Karl?






"My rig's a little old but that dont mean she's slow!"   


* I can smell the diesel!!*

----------

Madison (09-20-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (09-20-2018),OverDrive (09-19-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------



----------


## Madison

> Cant forget this classic...*Money
> 
> 
> *<strong>


I don`t know why but I don`t like Pink Floyd  :Sad20:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Crunch



----------


## OverDrive

Speaking of yhe Ramones, cant forget





My, my, my Sharona.....

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

U


> Speaking of yhe Ramones, cant forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My, my, my Sharona.....


I always thought The Knack did My Sharona

----------

OverDrive (09-24-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Here's an old one from that gendre,  i always liked. 
The vid is corny but it makes your feets  move.

----------


## OverDrive

> U
> I always thought The Knack did My Sharona



Believe you're tight!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Abbey

> Believe you're tight!


 The Hawk, is always right!  Lol..

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> The Hawk, is always right!  Lol..


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: I could never forget. I was in a certain cover band and somehow got relegated to playing mostly bass. 
You had to play My Sharona,  everywhere. 
Along with Baby Come Back by Player. 




Just for you Abbs...

----------

Madison (10-01-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## DeadEye

For those who don't understand

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I am not a girl, and damn sure ain't a feminist sympathizer. Neither was Mindy McCready, I think. What drove her to kill herself is a mystery, but her beautiful voice is missed.

RIP, Mindy.


We miss you and love you. :.)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Doug Stone - early 1990s.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

This song hits so close to home that I have to post it, The last verse puts me over the top. I am the kid separated from one of my parents whom I love.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Millwall F.C;, Southeast London.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Best damn Karoke song, at least it seems that way when drunk, damn it's been a decade since I sang Karoke on went in a bar (other than a drink or 2 )

----------

Crunch (09-26-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


A, E, F#m  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Madison (10-01-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@GreenEyedLady

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2018),OverDrive (09-26-2018),Retiredat50 (09-30-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> @GreenEyedLady



Used to sing that to my green-eyed lady.......maybe that's why she broke up with me?!   :Cool20:

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2018),Rita Marley (10-01-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Used to sing that to my green-eyed lady.......maybe that's why she broke up with me?!


That's why I stuck to harmonies and stuff that fit my voice. Lol. 

I met an older lady at some club years ago. I was singing some Bob seger . Evidently, she liked it.  After the first set, she came to my table and introduced herself. 
We started talking and of course, my cajun accent came out. 
I could tell she was not prepared for that. I told her it was alright and to join me. 

She asked me how I did it. 

I told her i was really a  Beatle.

----------

OverDrive (09-26-2018),Rita Marley (10-01-2018)

----------


## DeadEye

Let's work together people

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2018),OverDrive (09-26-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## OverDrive

> Let's work together people



I would swear that I dated some of those girls!  Still cant beat mini skirts & boots!!!  :Headbang:

----------

DeadEye (09-27-2018)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-28-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## El Guapo

Marty Balin has died. RIP

----------

Daily Bread (10-01-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

OldSchool (10-01-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Marty Balin has died. RIP


He got knocked out cold by a Hell's Angel at Altamont.

----------

El Guapo (10-01-2018)

----------


## El Guapo

> He got knocked out cold by a Hell's Angel at Altamont.



  Wow-I forgot about that...those were the days, weren't they?  :Headbang:

----------

Rita Marley (10-01-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Wow-I forgot about that...those were the days, weren't they?


Not too long ago I watched the movie, Gimme Shelter. Have you seen it? I would've loved to have been around in those days.

----------


## El Guapo

It was an interesting time, for sure; but it was an extended party that was always destined to end...and Altamont was the beginning of the end...a big dose of reality.

----------


## OverDrive

A good 'time out' song......

----------

Daily Bread (10-01-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

This one's cool too:




Kinda been there and done that, but would make some lyric adjustments.

----------

Daily Bread (10-01-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Madison



----------

OldSchool (10-01-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool

> 


That tune I know.....  :Cool20:

----------

Madison (10-01-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (10-01-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Kodiak (10-01-2018),Madison (10-01-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool

Time for a change of pace




 :Sofa:

----------


## Madison

> Time for a change of pace


 :Thinking:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

OldSchool (10-01-2018)

----------


## Madison

One of my fav  :Smiley20:

----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OverDrive

She sounds like Allison Krauss....

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Rita Marley (10-01-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

One more that brings back memories of times in the mid 80's..... was renting a shop (good size cement block building, Harman Kardon sound system) painting cars, swapping motors, etc... and one night in particular - drinking vodka. This song played, just kicked back and cranked it.

----------

OverDrive (10-01-2018),Rita Marley (10-01-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> One more that brings back memories of times in the mid 80's..... was renting a shop (good size cement block building, Harman Kardon sound system) painting cars, swapping motors, etc... and one night in particular - drinking vodka. This song played, just kicked back and cranked it.



Yeah, good "Vodka" song... :Cool20:

----------

OldSchool (10-01-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

How about a young Linda Ronstaddt and the Stone Ponys

----------


## OverDrive

> How about a young Linda Ronstaddt and the Stone Ponys


She was hot back then!  Even my dad liked her music.

Now she is a fat liberal with Parkinson's....sad

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Rita Marley

This is the song that got George Harrison into the Beatles. Because he knew how to play it. Love the sax.

----------

El Guapo (10-02-2018),MrogersNhood (11-05-2018),OverDrive (10-02-2018)

----------


## El Guapo

George is one of the most underrated guitarists of all time, IMO.

----------

Rita Marley (10-02-2018)

----------


## Trinnity

Bought the whole Twin Peaks - all of it - on   dvd. Man, this was some of the best. Wasn't much good on tv back then and TP was groundbreaking. Still is.


Here's the scene and Laura Palmer gets topless.  :Happy1:

----------

MrogersNhood (11-05-2018),Rita Marley (10-02-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Bought the whole Twin Peaks - all of it - on   dvd. Man, this was some of the best. Wasn't much good on tv back then and TP was groundbreaking. Still is.
> 
> 
> Here's the scene and Laura Palmer gets topless.


I know David Lynch, he's a good guy and great filmmaker. He was friends with Dennis Hopper, who was a friend of my husband.

His theme is always good vs evil. Blue Velvet and Mulholland Drive are must sees. I watched TP in one 2-3 day marathon.

----------


## Madison



----------

DeadEye (10-02-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Rammstein - Mein Teil Tribute*

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*In This Moment - "Oh Lord" [Official Video]*

----------


## Trinnity

> I know David Lynch, he's a good guy and great filmmaker. He was friends with Dennis Hopper, who was a friend of my husband.
> 
> His theme is always good vs evil. Blue Velvet and Mulholland Drive are must sees. I watched TP in one 2-3 day marathon.


I've seen those movies. They were very good. He makes an appearance in Fire Walk With Me as an FBI agent.

----------

Rita Marley (10-02-2018)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Madison

*Wolf Moon (Live) - Type O Negative*

----------


## Northern Rivers

Great kids.... :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Trinnity

Did any of you listen to the Gwar song? It's funny as hell.

----------

Crunch (10-12-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

A Booker, but not Senator Booker!!






Green "Uneons"...ala Cajun HawkTheSlayer..... :Cool20:

----------



----------


## DeadEye

Just got some good news....

----------

MrogersNhood (11-05-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

> 


Gwar cracks me up

----------


## Crunch

> Did any of you listen to the Gwar song? It's funny as hell.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## OverDrive

It's raining all day in Tucson.. .. where's OUR sun?!





Man, I miss her!!

----------

MrogersNhood (11-05-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

OldSchool (10-14-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

El Guapo (10-20-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

An oldie but "timeless" love song....... get on the dance floor, wrap your arms around your lover and sway to the music!

----------

Rita Marley (10-15-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

:Dontknow: 




 :Cool20:

----------

Rita Marley (10-15-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

Came up on 'play list':




It's kinda cool.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-05-2018),Rita Marley (10-15-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Came up on 'play list':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda cool.


One of my faaaaaves.

We saw him at The Coach House in San Juan Capistrano a couple of times. He puts on a great show. He changes into a nudie jacket made out of hundreds of 1" square mirrors. Very cool.

Did you ever catch his TV show? It was hilarious.

----------

OldSchool (10-15-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Rita Marley

Old time soca.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

For the MGTOW crowd.

Women, we men love you. You are not our enemy. Our natural instinct is to seek a woman that we can love and cherish, make babies, and grow a family. 

This song reflects the rift that has been created between women and men.

It does not need to be this way.

I love you, ladies. Love us men back. We were meant to complement one another, not to hate each other.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

The Boer War in 1900. I can respect both sides - the Boers fighting for their homeland, and the Rhodesians proving their loyalty to Britain. This is a mostly forgotten war. History is magic.

----------


## Rita Marley

I woke up with this song in my head for some reason.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

The Matebele War - 1893 - Britain vs the Matabele. Note the white nurses tending the blacks and the respect the Brits had for their adversary (calling them brave warriors).

----------


## nonsqtr



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

Authentic (07-04-2021)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Straight outta Florida. I am thinking of you @Kris P Bacon.

John Anderson

----------

Crusader (10-30-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-30-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

More John Anderson.

----------

Crusader (10-30-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-30-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Straight outta Florida. I am thinking of you @Kris P Bacon.
> 
> John Anderson


Old school, they just don't make it that way anymore.

----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (10-30-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (10-30-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Old school, they just don't make it that way anymore.


Damn right. They don't make country music  the same anymore.

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-30-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Somehow I have found a YouTube feed with great 1990s country song. I have to post this one. 1995, David Lee Murphy. "Dust On The Bottle".

----------


## Crusader

Love this, it really hit the nail on the head for all that lived it.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Love this, it really hit the nail on the head for all that lived it.


 Respect for all our men and women in Iraq and Afghanistan. I want to buy them all a drink, or just say thank you.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

OverDrive (10-31-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## OldSchool

"On The Border"....... just a cool tune that came to mind.

----------


## OverDrive

Heard this one on a YETI TV ad today...been a while as is a Dwight fav

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Crunch



----------


## MrogersNhood

> Came up on 'play list':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda cool.




That's one that stands the test of time. Great song.

----------

OldSchool (11-05-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Ya gotta roll with the changes. I may have to do some rollin' in a couple days if we get a Commie governor.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Bringing that band up. I bought a shortwave radio for $5 at a yard sale, and here's one I remember hearing on it.

----------


## Trinnity

I don't know where you've been, @MrogersNhood, but  you've been missed. People have been asking about you. Glad to see you back.

----------

Montana (11-11-2018),MrogersNhood (11-05-2018)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Here's another song from the shortwave:

(Some things are better without video)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I don't know where you've been, @MrogersNhood, but  you've been missed. People have been asking about you. Glad to see you back.



Thank you. You know where I've been, if you think about it.

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------

OverDrive (11-06-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

A Neil Young tune came to mind earlier, now it's "Neil Young Night" at least for me.

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

Cool tune.

I like the blues,.....  :Dontknow:

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Montana (11-11-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

Okay, for picking up the pace:

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (11-10-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (11-10-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool

> Okay, for picking up the pace:



Had a hard time editing  my f-up,... /rant

Anyway:





Best I got for tonight, my daily dose of heavy metal is on hold.

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool

Since I'm up late (shocker) and still here, here's one more, whole album.

----------


## OldSchool

"Since I'm up late (shocker) and still here, here's one more, whole album."

This one's ever better, imo, at least at halfway point.... I's like  :Cool20:

----------


## Madison

Yes by a WHITE woman!

----------

OverDrive (11-11-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## OldSchool

Just a few blues tunes.... all in one convenient post.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crunch



----------


## OverDrive

Love this group.  Just bought their  "That's Christmas To Me" CD

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

OldSchool (11-24-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

Came-up on 'playlist':  :Dontknow: 




I kinda like.

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

Just another 'cool tune' from a playlist I stumbled across.




Say I'm wrong about "cool tune"..... would be 'fighting words'.........  :Kick: 

 :Lolk:

----------

Madison (11-27-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool

What Guitars Did Stevie Ray Vaughan Play? - American Blues Scene



Seven years and many shows later, Stevie spotted a ’65 Fender Stratocaster that would soon become *Lenny*, at a local pawn shop. The Strat had been stripped of its original sunburst finish and refinished natural. It also displayed a custom ivory and tortoiseshell inlay behind the bridge. Although the asking price was only $350, Stevie had yet to break beyond Austin’s music scene and couldn’t afford it.


Lenny


His wife Lenora, and a group of friends each chipped in $50 to buy the guitar, giving it to Stevie as a birthday present. Stevie was so touched by the gesture that he stayed up that night writing the eponymous “Lenny” and later played the guitar on “Riviera Paradise.”


Stevie Ray Vaughan's "Lenny": Legendary Guitars - AskMen


In 1980, Stevie Ray Vaughan came across this 1965 Fender Stratocaster in a pawn shop in Austin, Texas, and instantly fell in love with the vintage instrument. Unfortunately, back then he didn’t have the $350 asking price. However, Stevie’s wife, Lenora “Lenny” Vaughan, rounded up $50 from seven of their closest friends and bought the guitar for the Double Trouble front man’s 26th birthday. Overwhelmed with emotion, Vaughan stayed up late that night writing a song. The next morning, Lenora woke up to Stevie playing the newly penned instrumental, “Lenny” for her.

----------


## Madison

I did dance a slow on that song ....once   :Smiley20:

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

All by myself..................

----------


## Madison

Second time I listen at that song now ........I really need 
to get another dog to cuddle and love


but no joke that song is really good ..a classic

ALL BY MYSELF  :Thumbsup20:  I love it!

----------


## Madison

I discover...some old timers ...this is very good!
*Whiter shade of pale

----------


## Madison

I had one *After Show Party*  
with that Canadian Group free show in Toronto  :Smiley20: 
Was weird...was fun though!

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------


## Crunch



----------


## OldSchool

Black Crowes....  :Cool20: 




There's a 'side B collection'.... It's alright by me.

----------


## MrogersNhood

I came over to post this for somebody I thought might like it.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## DeadEye

Merry Christmas y'all  :Hello:    It's rainy,cold, and windy here. Listening to Christmas music and eating bacon.

----------

Rita Marley (12-09-2018)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Louis "Satchmo" Armstrong "Wonderful World" (Because he Meant it even though this is what America was like )mp212.jpg

----------

Rita Marley (12-09-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Kodiak

Michael Schenker Rules (UFO)!   :Headbang:

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Two Dozen Roses - Shenondoah

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

This song goes out to all the alt right assholes out there.

----------


## OverDrive

In honor of Chuck & Nancy

----------


## Taylor

I've been on a big Colbie Caillat kick lately. These songs just make me happy about life.

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Happy about life. Martina McBride, "I'm a Happy Girl"."

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I am not a girl, but you get my drift. I hope.

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Mike L Angelo (12-15-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Mike L Angelo (12-15-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## JustPassinThru

It is the Winter Solstice.

Which means, to my old body...I think, of course...not of Santa, but SPRING.

Question.

The old Beatles song..."Here Comes the Sun."

A Cleveland morning television talk show, the Alan Douglas Morning Exchange, used an instrumental cover of that as their closing - for over 15 years.  It outlived Alan Douglas, who quit and killed himself...

It was a beautiful rendition - flute and trumpet.  No strings.  I'd love to find a link.  EVERYTHING about that program, which was the template for Good Morning America, is online, but for the closing.

Anyone have links?

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Mike L Angelo (12-15-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (12-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Godsmack - Bulletproof*

----------

Kodiak (12-15-2018),Mike L Angelo (12-15-2018),OldSchool (12-15-2018)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

*One of my favorite metal bands who most 
people never heard of...* :Headbang:

----------

Kodiak (12-15-2018),Madison (12-15-2018)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (12-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

*Disturbed - Down With The Sickness [Official Music Video]*

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - "Lift Me Up" (featuring Rob Halford of Judas Priest) Lyric Video*

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

> 


Wowwwwww  :Headbang:   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Mike L Angelo (12-15-2018)

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Kodiak

@Madisons favorite...  :Headbang:  :Headbang:  :Headbang:

----------

Madison (12-15-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

It's heavy metal hour.  :Headbang:

----------

Kodiak (12-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

> @Madisons favorite...


6796.jpg

----------

Kodiak (12-15-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> 6796.jpg


She is an amazing stage performer, and your country-woman.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Madison (12-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

@Kodiak this one too I love that singer




This one too!  :Headbang:

----------

Kodiak (12-15-2018),OldSchool (12-15-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

The mellow side of heavy metal:




 :Dontknow:

----------

Madison (12-15-2018)

----------


## Madison

*ARCH ENEMY - Nemesis (Live at Wacken 2016)*

----------

Kodiak (12-15-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

She sounds like Alyssa, but is from Ukraine....

----------

Madison (12-15-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

Ok, time to slow it down...

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - Gone Away (Official Video)*

----------

OneDumbBlonde (12-19-2018)

----------


## Madison

*AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Official Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Metallica - Master of Puppets (Live) [Quebec Magnetic]*

----------


## OldSchool

Here's an old favorite:




It's found a way into a thread two, might even happen again.  :Big Grin:

----------


## OldSchool

A tribute to Kurt Cobain:




The youtube comment are pretty cool.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## OldSchool

I'm not much of a 'country music' fan, but this is cool:




From comments: "Only snowflakes would give this a thumbs down. This is REAL COUNTRY MUSIC."

----------

Madison (12-19-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

Monday mornings.....

----------

Madison (12-19-2018),OneDumbBlonde (12-19-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

1994.

----------

Madison (12-19-2018)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Here's an old favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's found a way into a thread two, might even happen again.


I was introduced to them before they made it on the scene.  I worked for an uncle of the lead singer (and his brother...a guitarist? I don't remember which one he was). My boss was giddy about it, which was cute coming from an old, straight-laced, ex- military dude.   :Smile:

----------

OldSchool (12-19-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Madison

*Todd Snider - Conservative Christian, Right Wing, Republican, Straight, White, American Male*

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------

Rita Marley (12-19-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> 


I met Owsley one time. He was very nice.

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-19-2018)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

> I met Owsley one time. He was very nice.


That's amazing. In SF ?

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------


## OldSchool



----------

Authentic (05-12-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------

Madison (12-20-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (12-20-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (12-20-2018)

----------


## Ed D



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

OldSchool (12-21-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (12-21-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (12-21-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

:Dontknow:

----------

Madison (12-21-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (12-21-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------

OldSchool (12-21-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (12-21-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

> 


My favorite one !!!!!  :Headbang:  flowers-smiley-emoticon.jpg

----------

OldSchool (12-21-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> My favorite one !!!!!  flowers-smiley-emoticon.jpg


It's almost too cool. The video is alright too.  :Wink:

----------

Madison (12-21-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Madison

Another version lol

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),OneDumbBlonde (12-21-2018)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),Rita Marley (12-21-2018)

----------


## metalman



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## metalman

and another for the DT fans

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

Steve and Emmylou

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),OneDumbBlonde (12-21-2018),Rita Marley (12-21-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

Early Norwegian Goth....

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),Madison (01-05-2019)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

Sikkest bass solo I ever heard @ 2:00 to 7:00....

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

David Ball

Early-mid 1990s

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-22-2018),Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),Madison (12-22-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Rick Trevino - I think 1994.

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

To complete this trifecta of relatively obscure country artists from the 1990s, give it up for John Berry, who is standing on the edge of goodbye!

1995.

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Rob Halford with hair.....

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),Madison (12-22-2018)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),Madison (12-22-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

Christmas in the Caribbean. An oldie from my youth.

All I want for Christmas - Cali herb.

----------

JMWinPR (12-22-2018),Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (12-22-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Madison

Again ...why not !  :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),Madison (12-22-2018),Rita Marley (12-23-2018)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),Madison (01-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),MrogersNhood (01-24-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),Madison (12-22-2018)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (12-22-2018),Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Tarja very young (20) with Nightwish....

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Tennyson



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

It's Johnny Cash hour




 :Happy20:

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

Time flies..... now it's Bob Dylan hour.  :Happy20:

----------


## Liberty Monkey

Zombie



RIP, taken too early and yet Bieber lives....

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),OldSchool (12-23-2018)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

Strangelove and Wysterian must have posted songs people _really_ hated to get 
banned from the 'songs I like' thread.

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> Strangelove and Wysterian must have posted songs people _really_ hated to get 
> banned from the 'songs I like' thread.


As memory serves - they were just being ass-holes. Time reveals all.........

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019),MrogersNhood (01-24-2019)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

I was at this show in Cleveland.

----------


## Mike L Angelo

Ozzy in Moscow 30 years ago.

----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2019)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

My friend Irene and some of her friends...

----------


## Crunch

Aloways been a Gwen Stefani fan. I liked her better back on the 90's when she was less 'polished' than she is now.

----------

leecross (12-28-2018),MrogersNhood (01-24-2019)

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------


## Gator Monroe

Happy Mondays "Kinky Afro"

----------


## leecross

> 


MEEE TOOOO!

I thought she was terrific in that song and video.

Since then, meh.

Always been a Gwen Stefani fan. I liked her better back on the 90's when she was less 'polished' than she is now.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

April 6-7, 1862

Shiloh, Tennessee

----------

MrogersNhood (01-24-2019)

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------


## Mike L Angelo/surfer



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

El Guapo (01-05-2019),MrogersNhood (01-24-2019),OldSchool (01-04-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------


## Gator Monroe

Could someone please put up the "Happy Mondays " Kinky Afro official video not live version (Manchester Band from late 80s & early 90s)  as it appears timeless and could have been shot in the 2000s easily ...

----------


## Rita Marley

> Could someone please put up the "Happy Mondays " Kinky Afro official video not live version (Manchester Band from late 80s & early 90s)  as it appears timeless and could have been shot in the 2000s easily ...


White people dancing badly.    :Big Grin:

----------

Gator Monroe (01-04-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Classy Birds in Madchester circa 1990,
The bass player is an interesting guy ( brother of the Bandleader Singer ) and the outfits and Dancing is kinda fun . The skinny guy dancing around the models is Dez , I think his energy is infectious . Love this song and video , the band is meh with the rest of their stuff ...

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Rita Marley (01-05-2019)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Northern Rivers

.

----------


## Northern Rivers

My all time favourite is Brian Wilson's "Good Vibrations". That could have been recorded last week.

----------

Rita Marley (01-05-2019)

----------


## OverDrive

For all the conspiracists

----------

Karl (01-05-2019),MrogersNhood (01-24-2019)

----------


## Karl

> For all the conspiracists



Growing Consipracy...everyone is After Me

The FRAYED Ends Of "Sanity" ...hear them calling

----------


## Karl

These Wheels are bound 2 JUMP the Tracks...

Before they BURN the Ties...

----------


## Karl

End of passion play, crumbling away
I'm your source of self-destruction

Veins that pump with fear, sucking darkest clear
Leading on your death's construction

----------


## Madison

“Blue On Black” - taken from the Five Finger Death Punch

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

What I don't understand is that so many of the musical artists I like were born at least 15 years before me. How could they write or sing songs that spoke so eloquently to me when I was a teenager?

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Yeah, it works. And there are still of us who believe in "it'. It used to be called common sense.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

leecross (01-08-2019),Madison (01-25-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-08-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> What I don't understand is that so many of the musical artists I like were born at least 15 years before me. How could they write or sing songs that spoke so eloquently to me when I was a teenager?


Because of this "digital everything" age. They/we didn't have it, then. There was more time for things...

Many years ago I laid the law down on my kids' time with Spiro The Dragon. They had to learn to play an instrument at least as good as they could run a cursor around a screen. Best advice, ever.

So...yeah... the older set (me!) had the time and inclination. That's not the case, today. People in bands..."press duh button"...more than ever. Music now stands on video appeal rather than on its own merit. So...15 years sounds about right with what you noticed....

To that end...one album title we are considering is: 'Nothing Artificial'.

----------

leecross (01-08-2019),Rita Marley (01-08-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-08-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Because of this "digital everything" age. They/we didn't have it, then. There was more time for things...
> 
> Many years ago I laid the law down on my kids' time with Spiro The Dragon. They had to learn to play an instrument at least as good as they could run a cursor around a screen. Best advice, ever.
> 
> So...yeah... the older set (me!) had the time and inclination. That's not the case, today. People in bands..."press duh button"...more than ever. Music now stands on video appeal rather than on its own merit. So...15 years sounds about right with what you noticed....
> 
> To that end...one album title we are considering is: 'Nothing Artificial'.


This makes sense. I know how to play a musical instrument well. It doesn't sound good on its own, but it is great when in the company of an ensemble.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I can appreciate a blues progression and I listen to classical music. I attend my local symphony's concerts. We are blessed that admission to them is free.

----------

Rita Marley (01-08-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I can appreciate a blues progression and I listen to classical music. I attend my local symphony's concerts. We are blessed that admission to them is free.


It's the same 3 and 1/2 chords...over and over...no matter what the song. Boring... :Dontknow:

----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-08-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------


## Ed D

This young couple from South Carolina has harmony down pat:

----------

Rita Marley (01-08-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> This young couple from South Carolina has harmony down pat:


Nice!

The key to singing harmony is to think of it as the melody.

----------

Ed D (01-12-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> It's the same 3 and 1/2 chords...over and over...no matter what the song. Boring...


That is why I like the blues. I can play them!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> That is why I like the blues. I can play them!


Yeah. I was the only honkey in a band growing up in NYC. Nine years of it. Everything was R/4/5 w7/ths...ad nauseum. Day in, day out. I swore it off and started to expect more of myself. I got serious about it, is all.

How old are you, @Shane Ryan ?

----------

Rita Marley (01-08-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> How old are you, @Shane Ryan ?


42.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 42.


There's PLENTY of time to "get it right" from there. Pay some heed to what's written at the bottom of all my posts. It's sorta like going to the gym. You won't notice the day-by-day betterments...but...it does happen. Blues is a hole many fall into and can't get out of...because...it's a "cookie cutter format". Ya need advice...feel free to PM me.

----------


## Crunch



----------

OldSchool (01-12-2019),Rita Marley (01-11-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

El Guapo (01-12-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## OldSchool

Time for a re-post:




"Soulshine"   :Happy20:

----------


## Ed D

What a voice:

----------

OldSchool (01-14-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

Not a great audio reproduction.




But - cool tune.

----------


## OldSchool

> What a voice:


This woman also has a voice:




Same "bluesy" theme, too.

----------


## OldSchool

Rachael Price and the band perform Blind Faith's "Can't Find My Way Home.":

----------

Ed D (02-09-2019),Rita Marley (01-14-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

In this case: "Lazy" is like calling a big guy "Tiny":




 :Cool20:

----------


## Crunch



----------

Rita Marley (01-15-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

This one is for our musician friends out there. @Northern Rivers, et al.

We will presume the song starts in 4/4 time, then changes. Explain what the change is. It's a musical game. Not a trick question. It's very cool what he does.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> This one is for our musician friends out there. @Northern Rivers, et al.
> 
> We will presume the song starts in 4/4 time, then changes. Explain what the change is. It's a musical game. Not a trick question. It's very cool what he does.


3/8 bopping through the song with 5/8 in the middle eight bit. He's got a lot of weirded out Indian ragas in all his solo stuff.  :Smiley20:   If he wasn't who he is...this one would be panned.

----------


## Rita Marley

> 3/8 bopping through the song with 5/8 in the middle eight bit. He's got a lot of weirded out Indian ragas in all his solo stuff.   If he wasn't who he is...this one would be panned.


You sir, are incorrect. Care to try again?

RE-HINT: It starts off in 4/4.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Crunch



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Crunch



----------

OldSchool (01-21-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Crunch (01-21-2019),Crusader (01-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Crusader (01-23-2019)

----------


## Crusader



----------


## Crusader

And one of the greatest covers of all time.

----------



----------


## Crusader

Staying with the cover thing...I absolutely hate the band U2. But this cover of ‘Sunday Bloody Sunday’ by Christen Rock band Pillar is pretty awesome.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Rita Marley

Cover:

----------

Crusader (01-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Pour mon cher, @Madison

With French and English lyrics.

A little song about Le Grand Derangement and the hardships of relocation.

Expulsion of the Acadians - Wikipedia

----------

Madison (01-24-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood

Great song

----------


## MrogersNhood

Vegemite Sammich!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

This thread was at the bottom of the page. Why isn't it a sticky?

RIP Mindy. We loved you.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

We still do.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I hope that 10,000 angels are watching over Mindy tonight.

----------



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Voice of an angel

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Mindy is home.

----------


## El Guapo

This one goes out to the progs in the audience

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

El Guapo (01-28-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-30-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Crunch



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

There is a woman in my department who fits this description. She is seriously hot.

----------


## OldSchool

From local radio:




It's my new 'theme song'.  :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## Crunch

> From local radio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my new 'theme song'.



George Micheal, huh? Interesting choice.

----------


## OldSchool

> George Micheal, huh? Interesting choice.


I actually don't have a clue who he is.

Was just the lyrics and the tune sounded good on stereo system.

 :Dontknow:

----------


## Crunch

> I actually don't have a clue who he is.
> 
> Was just the lyrics and the tune sounded good on stereo system.


Here is another version of the video.

----------


## OldSchool

> Here is another version of the video.


I saw that (and listen for a moment) when I went to youtube.

Chose the one I did because it was more based on the lyrics, sounded better (although obviously digitally enhanced) and wasn't meant to be a 'chick magnet' post.

----------

Crunch (02-01-2019)

----------


## Crunch

> I saw that (and listen for a moment) when I went to youtube.
> 
> Chose the one I did because it was more based on the lyrics, sounded better (although obviously digitally enhanced) and wasn't meant to be a 'chick magnet' post.


You would think that from the video, but George's preferences are a bit different.

_Singer George Michael was arrested in a Beverly Hills park, after being caught in a "lewd act" in a public lavatory by an under cover officer, police said yesterday.
_
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/g...t-1155246.html

----------


## OldSchool

> You would think that from the video, but George's preferences are a bit different.
> 
> _Singer George Michael was arrested in a Beverly Hills park, after being caught in a "lewd act" in a public lavatory by an under cover officer, police said yesterday.
> _
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/g...t-1155246.html


Proof that there are way too many f'd-up individuals in this world.

And yes - I gathered that without clicking on the link. But that's for being considerate enough to provide a link.  :Tongue20:

----------

Crunch (02-01-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

"Take it to the limit" and beyond

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Crunch



----------


## OldSchool

Good (borderline excellent, for youtube) audio quality. Crank it!

----------


## Rita Marley

Sawa Sawa Sawale

I shower/I wash off/I wash off/I shower/I wash off/the pum pum

----------


## OldSchool

> Sawa Sawa Sawale
> 
> I shower/I wash off/I wash off/I shower/I wash off/the pum pum


Lost on me..... but thanks for posting.  :Big Grin:

----------

Rita Marley (02-06-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Lost on me..... but thanks for posting.


It's a dance song. Put on your spanx and move like the guy on the right. Sawa Sawa Sawale.

----------


## OldSchool

> It's a dance song. Put on your spanx and move like the guy on the right. Sawa Sawa Sawale.


 :Smilie Thud: 

Not my style.  :Slap2:

----------

Rita Marley (02-06-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Not my style.


It's mine. Thread title is Songs *I* Like.    :Big Grin: 

Americans.     :Facepalm: 

EVERYTHING doesn't have to be 4/4 with a slapback. Nuttin nah go so.

----------


## OldSchool

> It's mine. Thread title is Songs *I* Like.   
> 
> Americans.    
> 
> EVERYTHING doesn't have to be 4/4 with a slapback. Nuttin nah go so.


In reply:




Enjoy a cool tune. See ya around.  :Wink20:

----------

Rita Marley (02-06-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> In reply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy a cool tune. See ya around.


Unuu nah ready for dis yet, boy.    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

OldSchool (02-06-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> Unuu nah ready for dis yet, boy.


Too bad he can't speak English.  :Lolk: 

Try this on for size:

----------

Rita Marley (02-06-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

Without reading between the lines.... here's a cool tune, I think. Relates to history that should be remembered.

Like it or not.

----------

Rita Marley (02-06-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Too bad he can't speak English. 
> 
> Try this on for size:


Are you in California? Tanya is a she. So is this.    :Smile:

----------

OldSchool (02-06-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> Are you in California? Tanya is a she. So is this.


You made me 'listen'.

I like the 'catch phrase'.  :Happy20: 

The deeper meaning..... no comment.

----------

Rita Marley (02-06-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> You made me 'listen'.
> 
> I like the 'catch phrase'. 
> 
> The deeper meaning..... no comment.


Yes but you're @OldSchool so you probably like...old school.    :Smile:

----------


## OldSchool

> Yes but you're @OldSchool so you probably like...old school.


Because I don't like to repeat myself: Please refer to post #1939:




> Not my style.

----------


## Rita Marley

:Facepalm:

----------

OldSchool (02-07-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

Thread needs some Billy Idol?

Debatable, yes.

Anyway, this song's cool, I think.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Thread needs some Billy Idol?
> 
> Debatable, yes.
> 
> Anyway, this song's cool, I think.


Sucks.

----------


## El Guapo

White wedding fun fact:

The term 'white wedding' refers to a heroin junkie who has gotten clean, starting to use again.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

...and yeah...Billy is highly overrated IMO.

----------

Rita Marley (02-09-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

A cautionary tale for would-be socialists/communists :

----------

Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> ...and yeah...Billy is highly overrated IMO.


I was just teasing him because he bashed my music the other day.

----------

OldSchool (02-09-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

> I was just teasing him because *he bashed my music the other day*.








The_ noive._

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Rita Marley (02-09-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> The_ noive._


Everybody's a critic.

----------

Brat (02-09-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> I was just teasing him because he bashed my music the other day.


I was teasing, too. 




> White wedding fun fact:
> The term 'white wedding' refers to a heroin junkie who has gotten clean, starting to use again.


I wondered about that. Song makes more sense now, thanks.




> ...and yeah...Billy is highly overrated IMO.


I agree. That's why I said "debatable" about adding a tune from him. 

I've have a pretty good sound system.... song played on radio and I was in one of those moods that it just sounded good.

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Rita Marley (02-10-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------

Brat (02-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

An eight second ride wins you the rodeo,

 An 8 second hug from a person that you love helps you live. 

I love @Brat's sig = "Shower the people you love with love."

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),OldSchool (02-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Isn't music amazing? It is a language that speaks right to our human hearts. I wish that I could sing and give joy to people. It is not my talent.

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),OldSchool (02-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I am a child of divorce.


One parent cheated on the other. The other one divorced them. They both had two kids. One was me.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------


## Madison

A wonderful performance of Johnny Cash, maybe the last before he died in 2003.

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),OldSchool (02-09-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (02-09-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Rita Marley (02-10-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-09-2019),OldSchool (02-09-2019),Rita Marley (02-10-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Madison (02-09-2019),Rita Marley (02-10-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Ed D (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (02-09-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

Some action here, now, Cool, who needs radio.  :Cool20:

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Madison (02-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> A wonderful performance of Johnny Cash, maybe the last before he died in 2003.


I sometimes call this my favorite song. Trent Reznor of Nine Inch Nails wrote the song. He was skeptical when Johnny Cash wanted to cover the song. He later commented that Johnny did it well and that he was honored. A grunge artist gives respect to a country artist. Not even that - Johnny Cash was an American legend. How about that?

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Ed D (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),OldSchool (02-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

All we can find on internet lol

It`s 1st time I hear that song ! Pretty good!!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),OldSchool (02-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

Best version to me !




*Radar Love - Barry Hay (Golden Earring)*

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (02-09-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> All we can find on internet lol
> 
> It`s 1st time I hear that song ! Pretty good!!!!


Brings back memories for me.

Here's one I haven't heard before:

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),El Guapo (02-09-2019),Madison (02-09-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

> I was teasing, too. 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered about that. Song makes more sense now, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That's why I said "debatable" about adding a tune from him. 
> ...


Don't get me wrong...just cuz he's overrated doesn't mean he ain't good...

 The imagery in the original white wedding video with a hammer driving nails into a coffin to the drum beat was genius. 

Billy Idol fun fact part deux: The inspiration for his stage name came from one of his childhood report cards where his teacher had commented:

'Billy is idle.'   :Cool20:

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),Madison (02-09-2019),OldSchool (02-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

This tribute is dedicated to all U.S. Marines and their families!

----------

Brat (02-09-2019),Lone Gunman (02-09-2019),OldSchool (02-09-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (02-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I know that I said earlier that an 8 second ride would be cool, but I would take an 8 second hug from  @Brat anytime!

----------


## El Guapo

> Brings back memories for me.
> 
> Here's one I haven't heard before:


Sweet is one of my favourite bands. Best glamrock band of all time.  :Headbang:

----------

Madison (02-09-2019),OldSchool (02-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - Gone Away*

----------


## Madison

*Disturbed - Down With The Sickness [Official Music Video]*

----------


## Lone Gunman

retro synthwave was made for driving.

----------


## OldSchool

> Sweet is one of my favourite bands. Best glamrock band of all time.


I can kinda relate. I'm guessing they were one of the first glamrock or bighair bands.

Still, for that genre I'd prefer some Cinderella




Great White




Skid Row




Dokken

----------

El Guapo (02-09-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

And that brings back memories of dating a Bon Jovi groupie. And yes, she, ummm..... well you known............

----------


## El Guapo

My fave Great White :





     \m/ >< \m/

----------


## OldSchool

The following tune in my cue is cool, too:

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## metalman



----------

El Guapo (02-10-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

For our misguided democrat friends:






#walkaway

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (02-10-2019),Ed D (02-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Ed D (02-14-2019),Rita Marley (02-11-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------


## Ed D



----------

Daily Bread (02-11-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------

Rita Marley (02-11-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

In honor of @Crunch:

----------

Crunch (02-12-2019),Daily Bread (02-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Rita Marley (02-11-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

From 'the old days'...... was probably ~7 years old.....




Liked it from day one.

----------

Daily Bread (02-14-2019),Ed D (02-14-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

And now it's Johnny Cash hour. lol

----------

Ed D (02-14-2019)

----------


## Ed D



----------


## Ed D



----------

Daily Bread (02-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Excellent Ed D , excellent  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Ed D (02-14-2019)

----------


## Ed D

Oh, yeah.  I remember Roland.  Cool old tune from Warren Zevon.

----------


## Ed D



----------


## Ed D



----------


## Ed D



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Crying now. Never let the Democrats take away our cars. So many good memories!

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------

Crusader (02-16-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

There is a moment in my life when I wished that I did not have a car. I had to take a lady out of what was her place of refuge at the time because it was the rules. My plan was to drive around for a while and let her off somewhere. Instead, I spooked because of a crisis that was happening in my own life at the time, and let her off at a place she did not want to be. I only knew her for about a half an hour. I hope that she Ok. That night haunts me to this day. If I didn't have a car, at least I would know that she was safe.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

It has been 12 years. I doubt that she thinks of me, but I will always think of her. I don't even know her name.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Lari White died last year of cancer.

I wonder how we will live without her.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (02-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I know that there are women who are distrustful of us men. Maybe some of it is deserved, but I want you to know that in this time of @Metoo, that there are more of us men who really love women. we want you to stand beside us, and we want to stand beside you.  Please ladies, do not give up on all men. WE love you. Give us a chance. We will never hurt you, and will always protect you from the jerks who do.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Cool song.

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Rita Marley (02-19-2019)

----------


## Crusader

Can’t let this fall off the front page...one of the greatest if not the greatest country singers of all time.




And the emotional tribute by Alan Jackson when he passed.

----------

Liberty Monkey (02-19-2019),Rita Marley (02-19-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Liberty Monkey (02-19-2019),Rita Marley (02-19-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Liberty Monkey (02-19-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Underrated song  - Under the Bridge

----------


## Crusader



----------


## Crusader



----------


## Crunch



----------

Crusader (02-20-2019)

----------


## Crusader



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  @Madison

----------

Madison (02-21-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Headbang:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Crunch



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

This is a cover of Garth Brook's best song, IMO. It has everything - a young girl on a wagon train, a Texas Ranger who saved her and her party, a love story, marriage, a tragic death that made the lady a widow, a child that grew up to be just like his dad, a shootout with the men who killed his Dad, and an insinuation that the one who really delivered the fatal shot to the men who killed the original Ranger was the woman whom he loved.

----------


## Madison

*Steve Miller Band - The Joker*

----------

Brat (03-03-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Lyrics HD*

----------

Brat (03-03-2019),El Guapo (03-04-2019),OldSchool (03-03-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Metallica - Nothing Else Matters [Official Music Video]*

----------

Brat (03-03-2019),OldSchool (03-03-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

Should have already been posted:




Whether it has, or not.... Enjoy, It's a good tune.

----------

Brat (03-03-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

"What you give...."

----------

Madison (03-03-2019)

----------


## Crunch

I am also going to post this under 'Songs I Dislike' because it is really kind of annoying

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## OldSchool

Mixin' it up....... Friends in Low Places.  :Happy20:

----------

Brat (03-18-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Lol. Love that pink uke.

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (03-18-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

When people still clapped on the downbeat.

----------

Big Dummy (03-18-2019)

----------


## Uncle Sammy



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Kodiak (03-18-2019),Madison (03-21-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (03-21-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

This little 17 year old plays in the Italian metal band Frozen Crown.  If Jimi Hendrix had a (grand)daughter and she's even a lefty....

----------



----------


## Kodiak

Her solo is at 2:15 in this song.  She rocks for so young...

----------


## Daily Bread

Peter Frampton Farewell Tour . 
I got lucky and got tickets to his final Madison Sguare Garden appearance in Sept .

Get well Pete

----------

Madison (03-21-2019)

----------


## Madison

*SWALLOW THE SUN - Firelights (OFFICIAL VIDEO)*

----------

Daily Bread (03-21-2019)

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20: 
*In This River - Black Label Society(High Quality)*

Or this ...as you like  :Smiley20:

----------

Crusader (03-24-2019),Daily Bread (03-21-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> The music for "Sultans of Swing" was composed by Mark Knopfler on a National Steel guitar in an open tuning, though Knopfler did not think very highly of it at first. As he remembered, "I thought it was dull, but as soon as I bought my first Strat in 1977, the whole thing changed, though the lyrics remained the same. It just came alive as soon as I played it on that 61 Strat which remained my main guitar for many years and was basically the only thing I played on the first album and the new chord changes just presented themselves and fell into place.


Need I say more or must I post the tune?

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Rita Marley (03-22-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## ruthless terrier

you can run on for a long time .. sooner or later God will cut you down.

----------

DeadEye (03-23-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Madison (03-24-2019),OldSchool (03-23-2019),Rita Marley (03-23-2019)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Rita Marley (03-24-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

"Take it to the Limit"

"Don't have to live like a Refugee" 

"Keep on Rockin' in the Free World"

All recent tunes from local radio station that have no meaning?

----------

Rita Marley (03-24-2019)

----------


## Crusader



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

Light-years · Queensryche
The Verdict

----------

Kodiak (03-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-26-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 


 @Kodiak   Godsmack are one of my favorites !!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kodiak (03-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> @Kodiak   Godsmack are one of my favorites !!!!


That is an awesome live version of one of their best songs.

----------

Madison (03-26-2019)

----------


## Madison

> That is an awesome live version of one of their best songs.



I love it cuz it`s powerful and intense  :Headbang:

----------

Kodiak (03-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> I love it cuz it`s powerful and intense


Sully's voice sounds just like the original recording. STRONG!

----------

Madison (03-26-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I love your boots in that video, @Madison.

----------

Madison (03-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

You'll love this Motorhead song @Madison  :Headbang:

----------

Madison (03-26-2019)

----------


## Madison

*The United States Marine Song  *

----------

Brat (03-26-2019),Kodiak (03-26-2019)

----------


## Madison

> You'll love this Motorhead song @Madison


 :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------

Brat (03-26-2019),Kodiak (03-26-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Crusader

Since we are on a military theme, one of my favorites.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

ruthless terrier (03-31-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-06-2019),El Guapo (03-30-2019),Rita Marley (03-30-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (03-30-2019)

----------


## Madison

Isn`t wonderful to hear that !!!


*60,000 people singing Bohemian Rhapsody*Awesome crowd sings bohemian rhapsody all together at concert before show!

----------

Brat (04-06-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

ruthless terrier (03-31-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

i'm going where the water tastes like wine  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (04-06-2019),Madison (03-31-2019),Rita Marley (03-31-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Madison (03-31-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Best rendition out of a few hundred. I've heard them all, too. He first unveiled it in 1885...a dozen years before his death. He was aware of his impending end and went to work outlining his whole emotional life...from adolescence to old age. I find it awesome...teary...and "cultured". Hip hop, my arse.

Hang on through the pauses...it's 40 minutes.

"Brahms's last public appearance was on 3 March 1897, when he saw Hans Richter conduct his Symphony No. 4. There was an ovation after each of the four movements."

Save it for some q-time with someone you love...and a nice red.

----------

Brat (04-06-2019),MrogersNhood (04-09-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Little gospel on a Sunday eve.

----------

Brat (04-06-2019),darroll (04-06-2019),DeadEye (03-31-2019),Northern Rivers (04-01-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Brat (04-06-2019),darroll (04-06-2019),DeadEye (04-03-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-06-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-06-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-06-2019),MrogersNhood (04-09-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-06-2019),MrogersNhood (04-09-2019)

----------


## Crunch

> 


Darn it, I thought I was going to get to hear Reagan sing

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

DeadEye (04-06-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-06-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-06-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-06-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-06-2019),darroll (04-06-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-08-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-08-2019),Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-08-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-08-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-08-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Rita Marley

This is how to play lead guitar. Skip to 3:45.

----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (04-08-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Rita Marley (04-08-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-08-2019),Rita Marley (04-08-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Daily Bread

I'm going back a few years with this one but looky at the presentation and stage setup . But this tune has always been dancing around in my head as one of my favorite tunes

----------

Madison (04-08-2019),Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-08-2019),Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (04-08-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Flyleaf- Fully Alive*

----------


## DeadEye

This is the first song I learned to play on piano when I took music classes in high school.

----------

Rita Marley (04-08-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Gator Monroe

I’ve always been partial to Johnny Guitar Watson

----------


## DeadEye

My wife and kids are the best thing to ever happen to me.

----------

Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Anybody ever watch these? They're young people hearing older songs for the first time and reacting. This one is pretty good.

----------

DeadEye (04-08-2019),Kodiak (04-08-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

The first time I saw my wife was in 3rd grade. I didn't know at the time that we would be with each other all our lives.

----------

Kodiak (04-08-2019),Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Anybody ever watch these? They're young people hearing older songs for the first time and reacting. This one is pretty good.


One of the greatest songs of all time!  Thanks Rita, I don't think I've heard it in several years.  I had it on 8-track and played the hell out of it!

----------

DeadEye (04-08-2019),Rita Marley (04-08-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> One of the greatest songs of all time!  Thanks Rita, I don't think I've heard it in several years.  I had it on 8-track and played the hell out of it!


It was the 1st time she'd ever heard it and it brought her to tears. Pretty powerful stuff.

----------

Kodiak (04-08-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

This "reaction" thing is huge on Youtube and it's great to see younger folks getting turned on to music from our day.  Show them there is much more to music than 3 cords and repetitious vocals.

----------

DeadEye (04-08-2019),Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> 


She cried over that one, too.

Another (black) guy listened to the whole Dark Side of the Moon album and was jaw-droppingly speechless. They pick up on all the subtle nuances and make some brilliant observations. It's like they didn't realize music could be so good.

----------

DeadEye (04-09-2019),MrogersNhood (04-09-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

This girl makes ME cry.

----------


## DeadEye

> This girl makes ME cry.


She's a beautiful looking young lady.

----------

Brat (04-09-2019),Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> She's a beautiful looking young lady.


Any time you can cry just from listening to music...that's pretty much what soul is.

----------

Brat (04-09-2019),DeadEye (04-09-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

@HawkTheSlayer  lol

----------

Brat (04-09-2019),DeadEye (04-09-2019),Kodiak (04-09-2019),Madison (04-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> @HawkTheSlayer  lol


Ha!  The cheeseburger guitarist is even playing a replica of Toni Iommi's SG compete with inlaid crosses, albeit right handed.

----------

Brat (04-09-2019),Kris P Bacon (04-09-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer  lol





> Ha!  The cheeseburger guitarist is even playing a replica of Toni Iommi's SG compete with inlaid crosses, albeit right handed.


Lol. 
If only the sound quality was a little better. They rock to perfection.
Drummer rocks. Bill Ward is my favorite drummer of all time.

And of course, Sina.

----------

Kodiak (04-09-2019),Kris P Bacon (04-09-2019),Madison (04-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

It's too bad Bill Ward and Sabbath couldn't iron out their differences late in their career.  He was a machine....

----------

Madison (04-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

*IRON MASK - I Don't Forget, I Don't Forgive*

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - Stuck In My Ways*

----------


## Madison

> It's too bad Bill Ward and Sabbath couldn't iron out their differences late in their career.  He was a machine....


Yeah drummer champion !

----------


## Madison

Tour in 2019  :Thumbsup20: 
http://thegodofhellfire.com/
That man was born June 24th 1942


*Arthur Brown - Fire*

24 June 1942 (age 76)

----------

Kodiak (04-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Damn Maddy, that's one of those songs I forgot all about.  Been decades since I have heard it.  Here's another oldie from the same time period...

----------


## Kodiak

Or one of my favorites from 1968.....


....

----------

DeadEye (04-09-2019),Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Or one of my favorites from 1968.....
> 
> 
> ....


I love those old clips.

----------

Kodiak (04-09-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

MrogersNhood (04-09-2019),Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> I love those old clips.


That's one of those songs I heard a bunch of times and liked, but never knew who did it.

----------

Rita Marley (04-09-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (04-10-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (04-10-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Madison

Just because I find it funny  
I heard that on radio on my way back home 
I did try to remember the words in the song ..then search 
and when I watched the video LOLOLOL
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (04-10-2019),Kodiak (04-10-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Lol........that was a goofy show @Madison.  I think it only lasted one or two years. I forgot about the theme song for it.

----------

Brat (04-10-2019),Madison (04-10-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

RIP Randy.....

----------

Brat (04-10-2019),Madison (04-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

> RIP Randy.....


 @Kodiak  when did he died ?  :Thinking:

----------


## Kodiak

> @Kodiak  when did he died ?


Here ya go @Madison...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randy_Rhoads

----------

Madison (04-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

> Here ya go @Madison...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randy_Rhoads


I just saw those news....he wont do shows b4 2020
Ozzy Osbourne continues to face mounting health-related issues and injuries, leading to the cancellation of all shows in 2019.

----------

Brat (04-10-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------



----------


## Madison

> Here ya go @Madison...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randy_Rhoads


Wow that was young !

1972–1982


Shane on me I didn`t know  :Sad20: 


1972–1982



*Randall William Rhoads in airplane accident ...*

----------

Kodiak (04-10-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> I just saw those news....he wont do shows b4 2020
> Ozzy Osbourne continues to face mounting health-related issues and injuries, leading to the cancellation of all shows in 2019.


Maddy, I was referring to Randy Rhodes in that video, Ozzy's guitar player who died in 1982 from a plane crash.  Not surprised Ozzy's health is slowing him down.  He's 70 years old and did TONS of drugs in his day.

----------

Brat (04-10-2019),Madison (04-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

*MetallicA & Ozzy - Iron Man & Paranoid*

----------

Brat (04-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Marilyn Manson- You're So Vain ft. Johnny Depp*

----------


## Madison

*Rob Zombie - The Life And Times Of A Teenage Rock God*

----------

Brat (04-10-2019)

----------


## darroll

kingston trio youtube - Bing video

----------

Brat (04-10-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-10-2019),Kodiak (04-10-2019),Madison (04-10-2019),Rita Marley (04-10-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Madison (04-10-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Madison (04-10-2019),Rita Marley (04-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Dope - Everything Sucks*

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Madison (04-12-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## DeadEye

More cultural crap ^^^^

----------

Madison (04-12-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

DeadEye (04-12-2019),Rita Marley (04-12-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 


 :Thumbsup20:   I like that song and the singer

----------

DeadEye (04-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

DeadEye (04-12-2019),Madison (04-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

DeadEye (04-12-2019),Madison (04-12-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Pink is like red but not quite.

----------

DeadEye (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Madison (04-12-2019),Rita Marley (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Kodiak (04-12-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Kodiak (04-12-2019),Madison (04-12-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (04-12-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 


This is sooooo wow!!! AWSOME!  :Headbang:

----------

DeadEye (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

here's more

----------

Rita Marley (04-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Great live version from 1977....

----------

DeadEye (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-12-2019),Rita Marley (04-12-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-12-2019),Daily Bread (04-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-12-2019),Daily Bread (04-12-2019),DeadEye (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-12-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-12-2019),DeadEye (04-12-2019),Kodiak (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-12-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


St Marks bar in the Village in NYC

----------

Brat (04-12-2019),DeadEye (04-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

One of my fav's by CCR

----------

Brat (04-12-2019),DeadEye (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Ten Years After -  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (04-12-2019),DeadEye (04-12-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (04-12-2019),DeadEye (04-12-2019),Kodiak (04-12-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

War: Spill the wine (dig that girl)

----------

Brat (04-12-2019),Daily Bread (04-12-2019),DeadEye (04-12-2019),Kodiak (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-12-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-12-2019),Daily Bread (04-12-2019),Kodiak (04-12-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Live TV performance of a great song.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

It's a Pitney-Off!!

----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Now for the girl groups - this one needs it's own thread .
In my opinion The Shirelles dominated this category . They taught the Supremes

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Dixie Cups

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

I can play this one too.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

The Crystals

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Great looking ladys with hot songs

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Can't forget Martha and the Vandellas

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Great looking ladys with hot songs


Yes indeed! I always had the hots for Ronnie. 
Phil didn't let her stray too far in the old days, though.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Yes indeed! I always had the hots for Ronnie. 
> Phil didn't let her stray too far in the old days, though.


He treated her like shit. Her story is really sad.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

They set a benchmark that I doubt any group can match . They may possible be the last to reach that level .

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Yes indeed! I always had the hots for Ronnie. 
> Phil didn't let her stray too far in the old days, though.


I agree with you there Hawk but I didn't want to sound sexist .

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> He treated her like shit. Her story is really sad.


Yes, rita. A sad story indeed. Spector was a monster, imo.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

Yawl playing some really good tunes today! Keep'em coming.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

> 


It was an era of the best and the worst of times. Not wanting to be ray cist but back then black folk were dedicated to getting an education and becoming upwardly mobile. they wanted so much to be recognized as being Americans and made sweeping progress in the recognition that all men and women are created equal.

Then the government,CIA, started pouring drugs into our communities in an effort to keep black folk down. It was shameful what those those white folk in the CIA  done to their communities and our president.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Something definitely stopped the assimilation process . In the inner city when I was growing up it started with simple things like cough syrup and Testors model glue in a paper bag and it was whites and blacks . It just got out of control and parents and authorities didn't deal with quickly enough . I got lucky , someone pulled me out of the city but there were those that also got out but brought the cancer with them. I have no answer for it .

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> It was an era of the best and the worst of times. Not wanting to be ray cist but back then black folk were dedicated to getting an education and becoming upwardly mobile. they wanted so much to be recognized as being Americans and made sweeping progress in the recognition that all men and women are created equal.
> 
> Then the government,CIA, started pouring drugs into our communities in an effort to keep black folk down. It was shameful what those those white folk in the CIA  done to their communities and our president.


All of America was so much more exhuberant back then. They were going places, and the music reflected that. So many different styles were as popular and accepted, anything was OK.

This is what the POTUS means when he says MAGA.

EDIT: I posted this before I watched the video and realized some clown had politicized the song. I'm sure that's not what they had in mind when they recorded it.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> All of America was so much more exhuberant back then. They were going places, and the music reflected that. So many different styles were as popular and accepted, anything was OK.
> 
> This is what the POTUS means when he says MAGA.


MAGA=bring back groupies

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Daily Bread

I talk to my kids about that . They often wonder how I made it through "tough" neighborhoods . I tell them if they drop the school / media propaganda that there's an "us" and a "them" ,that for the most part nobody really cares or sees color . I just don't notice it and I'm sure it's vice a versa . The thing I do make sure they recognize is danger and to be street smart - that's how you survive , and it's got nothing to do with race .

----------

DeadEye (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Enough pulpit speech . Here's one I just put up on another thread

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

This one makes me want to pour a long Crown Royal and roll a tune.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

Speaking of the 'girl groups', here's a real oldie by The Paris Sisters - 'I Love How You Love Me'
Sounds scratchy to me but my hearing is so bad for music now. I love the background singers in 'oldies' music.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

For Your Love by Ray Townsend [used to love the background when I could hear good  :Smile: ]

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Great song and I just love the guy in the red jacket dancing behind her.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

@Rita Marley 

My only girl cousin 'my age' was named Ramona. She hated her name - I loved it. My family would travel 'by car' back to Pennsylvania every year and I would spend all my time with her. Great fun when we were teenagers. I have a picture of her and I at Galveston beach when we were 15-16yrs old that I treasure.  :Smile:

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> @Rita Marley 
> 
> My only girl cousin 'my age' was named Ramona. She hated her name - I loved it. My family would travel 'by car' back to Pennsylvania every year and I would spend all my time with her. Great fun when we were teenagers. I have a picture of her and I at Galveston beach when we were 15-16yrs old that I treasure.


To me, early Dylan was by far the best. And Ramona is a beautiful melody.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

The great Steve Marriott.
Steve was famous way before his Humble Pie days.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Madison (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> To me, early Dylan was by far the best. And Ramona is a beautiful melody.


I wasn't that 'in' to him, but I had/have a friend from Free Republic who did his college thesis on Dylan. He was so 'into' Dylan that when we talked in Freep-mail he talked like something out of 'Desolation Row', lol. I sometimes wrote back and said 'Phil, explain that in plain talk'!! Funny memories.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> The great Steve Marriott.
> Steve was famous way before his Humble Pie days.


He spit out the bubble gum when he formed Humble Pie.  :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Madison (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I wasn't that 'in' to him, but I had/have a friend from Free Republic who did his college thesis on Dylan. He was so 'into' Dylan that when we talked in Freep-mail he talked like something out of 'Desolation Row', lol. I sometimes wrote back and said 'Phil, explain that in plain talk'!! Funny memories.


He's a great lyricist and his voice is so gawd-awful I find it very endearing.    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Here's Steve and Humble Pie with The Blackberries in 1973 doing a performance on the Old Grey Whistle Test of a Ray Charles Classic, Black Coffee.

Steve was soul through and through.
...well my skin is white now, but my soul is black and hot black coffee well that's where it's at....

----------

Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Still doing the girl groups...

----------

Kodiak (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

Loved this one-

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Still doing the girl groups...


Check out the ladies in #2229

----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019),MrogersNhood (04-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Here ya go @Rita Marley.  I always liked this one as a kid....

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> He's a great lyricist and *his voice is so gawd-awful* I find it very endearing.


Lol, maybe that's why I didn't listen to him much and maybe my hearing was already going bad, lol. All I remember are his strange lyrics - forget which one the 'fighting in the captain's tower' is from but found them odd.
Hope I'm not messing up the thread by 'talking' here!

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

:Headbang:

----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Here's one the Beatles covered. The one on the right might be the world's first transsexual.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Rammstein - Engel (Live at Rock im Park 2017)*

----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*VENOM - 01-Black Metal*

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Judas Priest - Freewheel Burning (Live At The Seminole Hard Rock Arena)*

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Great song and I just love the guy in the red jacket dancing behind her.


I still dance like that . The kids call it "Pops jacket dance " lol

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),Madison (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


That bought back the days when my older sisters and her friends used to celebrate their birthdays by making and wearing corsages on their birthdays , I think , that they made by attaching candy like Chiclets and Life Savers to the ribbons . It may have been just a regional thing back then .

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Madison (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> *Judas Priest - Freewheel Burning (Live At The Seminole Hard Rock Arena)*


Man - we just went into some kind of generation shock !  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I still dance like that . The kids call it "Pops jacket dance " lol


I would so dance like that if I could.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*SKELETAL REMAINS - Seismic Abyss (OFFICIAL VIDEO)*

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

@Daily Bread

My parents had one of those console 'TV-Radio-Sterio' record players when I was young. My dad had a beautiful voice and played LPs of Classical Operatic music - which he sang to. I can still hear his voice.  :Smile:  
I'm stuck in the 'oldies' because I developed nerve deafness and could not appreciate music as time went on.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),MrogersNhood (04-15-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> He's a great lyricist and his voice is so gawd-awful I find it very endearing.


That voice kind of framed his music . I dunno  :Dontknow:  I liked his voice . The wife hates the guy and when I'm playing him Guthrie and Hendrix she swears I'm on something . All she knows is Sicilian rock music , if there is such a thing , and Elvis .

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> @Daily Bread
> 
> My parents had one of those console 'TV-Radio-Sterio' record players when I was young. My dad had a beautiful voice and played LPs of Classical Operatic music - which he sang to. I can still hear his voice.  
> I'm stuck in the 'oldies' because I developed nerve deafness and could not appreciate music as time went on.


I love all kinds of music, including opera and classical. I have a special fondness for 60's music because that's what my husband played when we first got together and I branched out from there. I really like Americana, bluegrass and country and Appalachia.

The only styles I don't care for are rap and heavy metal. That's headache music.

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Lords of Iron (Celtic metal)*

----------


## Rita Marley

> That voice kind of framed his music . I dunno  I liked his voice . The wife hates the guy and when I'm playing him Guthrie and Hendrix she swears I'm on something . All she knows is Sicilian rock music , if there is such a thing , and Elvis .


And iiiiiiiiif you think the way I talk is funny, shut uppa ya face.

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),MrogersNhood (04-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*The Hirsch Effekt - Jayus (Official Video)*

----------


## Daily Bread

> *Lords of Iron (Celtic metal)*


Wow that one goes on and on but it's pipes so..... You have to listen to that in a wide open venue to appreciate it .

----------


## potlatch

> I love all kinds of music, including opera and classical. I have a special fondness for 60's music because that's what my husband played when we first got together and I branched out from there. I really like Americana, bluegrass and country and Appalachia.
> 
> The only styles I don't care for are rap and heavy metal. That's headache music.


I agree with you about 'rap and heavy metal'- I can hear enough to decide it's not 'music' to me, haha.  
Being a Texan I like Country music. Went to see Willy Nelson several times.
 My husband and I bought Jazz LPs when we were first married. [A Taste of Honey.... ]

Oh - and we had a Polka and Waltz Dance Hall for quite a few years. That's popular in this area.  :Smile:

----------

DeadEye (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Here ya go potty

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),MrogersNhood (04-15-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> Here ya go potty


 :Thumbsup20:  Yeah! I still have all those albums, in a record cabinet, after all these years!

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Wow that one goes on and on but it's pipes so..... You have to listen to that in a wide open venue to appreciate it .

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I agree with you about 'rap and heavy metal'- I can hear enough to decide it's not 'music' to me, haha.  
> Being a Texan I like Country music. Went to see Willy Nelson several times.
>  My husband and I bought Jazz LPs when we were first married. [A Taste of Honey.... ]
> 
> Oh - and we had a Polka and Waltz Dance Hall for quite a few years. That's popular in this area.


We did some pick-ups (re-shoots) for the movie Red Headed Stranger and afterwards had a wrap party where everybody (well, everybody else) got roaring drunk. Willie's band was playing, it was very informal and a wild time. They were passing around a bottle of Wild Turkey and Willie took his hit, and the key grip starts yelling for Willie to throw it to him, it's his turn.

So Willie tosses it to him nice and easy, but the guy was so drunk he lunged for it and it smacked him right in the forehead. Knocked him out cold. Everybody laughed and left him there and kept partying. He woke up and just kept going.

And that's my Willie Nelson story. Good times.    :Smile:

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm not a Wings listener . I think McCartney lost something when he jumped from Lennon and George .

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> We did some pick-ups (re-shoots) for the movie Red Headed Stranger and afterwards had a wrap party where everybody (well, everybody else) got roaring drunk. Willie's band was playing, it was very informal and a wild time. They were passing around a bottle of Wild Turkey and Willie took his hit, and the key grip starts yelling for Willie to throw it to him, it's his turn.
> 
> So Willie tosses it to him nice and easy, but the guy was so drunk he lunged for it and it smacked him right in the forehead. Knocked him out cold. Everybody laughed and left him there and kept partying. He woke up and just kept going.
> 
> And that's my Willie Nelson story. Good times.


Yeah, that sounds like his group, lol. You probably met his sister. She played in his band and they carried her large piano with them everywhere they went. My husband talked to her a lot.

----------

Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I'm not a Wings listener . I think McCartney lost something when he jumped from Lennon and George .


I like the Beatles a LOT. Of the 3, I think John sucked the most after they split. George took off and came into his own. I like Paul's stuff too, but he could've done without Linda.

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Yeah, that sounds like his group, lol. You probably met his sister. She played in his band and they carried her large piano with them everywhere they went. My husband talked to her a lot.


Yes, Bobby. She was a real sweetheart.

He was a super nice guy, too. Very normal.

----------

potlatch (04-13-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

> I agree with you about 'rap and heavy metal'- I can hear enough to decide it's not 'music' to me, haha.  
> Being a Texan I like Country music. Went to see Willy Nelson several times.
>  My husband and I bought Jazz LPs when we were first married. [A Taste of Honey.... ]
> 
> Oh - and we had a Polka and Waltz Dance Hall for quite a few years. That's popular in this area.


I hear ya, country is my favorite as well but I do love the oldies as well. Shagging is popular round here. Every so often the wife and I go shagging. It's fun and we have a rally good time with our friends at the club.

----------

potlatch (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Probably the most broadcasted song and people take it for granted  but the lyrics and the way they put it together in the day when songs were just common love genre is amazing . They took musics meaning ,no matter how campy it sounded,to another level

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> I hear ya, country is my favorite as well but I do love the oldies as well. Shagging is popular round here. Every so often the wife and I go shagging. It's fun and we have a rally good time with our friends at the club.


I'm kinda 'out of the loop' anymore so explain to me what you mean by shagging - - because it does mean different things. 'Some style of dancing I assume?'

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),Daily Bread (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

> I'm kinda 'out of the loop' anymore so explain to me what you mean by shagging - - because it does mean different things. 'Some style of dancing I assume?'


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  yea, it's just dancing.

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),potlatch (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Disturbed performs Down with the Sickness*

----------

Brat (04-13-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> yea, it's just dancing.


LOL, you had me worried for awhile!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   Enjoy your dancing!

----------

Brat (04-13-2019),DeadEye (04-13-2019),Rita Marley (04-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - Blue On Black (feat. Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Brantley Gilbert & Brian May)*

----------

DeadEye (04-13-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-15-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

MrogersNhood (04-15-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-14-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (04-14-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-14-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


Maybe later.... your time here is far from over.  :Wink20:

----------

DeadEye (04-14-2019)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (04-14-2019),Daily Bread (04-14-2019),Rita Marley (04-14-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-14-2019),Daily Bread (04-15-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-14-2019),Daily Bread (04-14-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Big Dummy (04-14-2019),Brat (04-14-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Paul Rogers, one of the best voices ever in rock

----------

Big Dummy (04-14-2019),Brat (04-15-2019),MrogersNhood (04-15-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Big Dummy (04-14-2019),Brat (04-15-2019),Kodiak (04-14-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Damn, haven't heard Hocus Pocus in many many years.  I think thats a longer version than I remember the radio stations playing, maybe not.   Been a looooong time.

----------

Brat (04-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Ian Gillan......another amazing voice and an epic version of this classic although the crowd looks comatose.  Stunned in amazement?  :Dontknow:

----------

Brat (04-15-2019),Daily Bread (04-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Yes, he can chew gum, play a killer 12 string and sing at the same time...

----------

Brat (04-15-2019),NORAD (04-15-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-15-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-15-2019),NORAD (04-15-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## NORAD

Heard this on the radio while driving to the store the other day - talk about flashbacks!

What cracks me up is those #%$&# kids change the stations and Lord knows I try to listen to their music cause I want to understand them better .......  I found myself jamming to one of _their_ songs in the middle of Safeway.

----------

DeadEye (04-15-2019),Kodiak (04-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

I always liked this song by Dan Fogelberg.  I still have the album with the studio version stuffed in the closet with a couple hundred others.  He is an underrated guitarist..

----------

DeadEye (04-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Guitar god and voice to go with it.....

----------

DeadEye (04-15-2019),Rita Marley (04-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

DeadEye (04-15-2019),Rita Marley (04-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

DeadEye (04-15-2019),Rita Marley (04-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

DeadEye (04-15-2019),Rita Marley (04-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Daily Bread (04-15-2019),DeadEye (04-15-2019),Kodiak (04-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

One of the better Dead tunes

----------

Rita Marley (04-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Rita Marley (04-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

If you like Neil Young, this is an amazing duet with he and Jimmy Fallon.  Jimmy Fallon blew me away the first time I heard him sing.....

----------


## Rita Marley

> One of the better Dead tunes


I read just a couple of days ago that Dave Tolbert played bass on that song.

----------

Kodiak (04-15-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## MrogersNhood

@Trinnity

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

DeadEye (04-15-2019),Kodiak (04-15-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Now something I like. (I have a better version somewhere)

----------

DeadEye (04-15-2019),Kodiak (04-15-2019),Rita Marley (04-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> I read just a couple of days ago that Dave Tolbert played bass on that song.


Really?  Phil Lesh wrote it and sang it.  I assumed he played bass on the song as well in the recording.  I know I have seen him play bass on live vids.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Really?  Phil Lesh wrote it and sang it.  I assumed he played bass on the song as well in the recording.  I know I have seen him play bass on live vids.


Sorry, it's Dave Torbert.

*Dave Torbert* (June 7, 1948  December 7, 1982) was a Bay Area musician, best known for his associations with the Grateful Dead and the New Riders of the Purple Sage.[1] He played bass for the latter group, replacing Phil Lesh during the sessions for their first album.[2] He also played on "Box of Rain", a song from _American Beauty_,[3] and on "Greatest Story Ever Told" from Bob Weir's solo album _Ace_. Additionally, he was a founding member, with Matthew Kelly, of the band Kingfish.[4][5][6] Torbert died of a heart attack in 1982. Among the songs that Torbert wrote and sang lead with the New Riders were "California Day", "Contract", "Gypsy Cowboy", "Groupie", "On My Way Back Home", "It's Alright with Me", "Important Exportin' Man", and "Thank the Day".


From his Wiki page.

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Another song I learned to play in high school.

----------

Rita Marley (04-16-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-16-2019),Rita Marley (04-16-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Another song I learned to play in high school.


I used to shuttle my in laws around when they got too old to drive. My FIL had a swing tape that we'd crank up and he'd be 18 again, snapping his fingers and clapping his hands. That one was on the playlist.

So was this one. He'd say, "That's so and so on the trumpet. That's so and so on the sax." He knew them all.

We'd drive around town blasting swing music. Good times.

----------

Brat (04-16-2019),DeadEye (04-16-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

Yes they were great times when peope actually knew how to play instruments. Something about swing that just makes one feel good,and happy.

----------

Brat (04-16-2019),Rita Marley (04-16-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-16-2019),Rita Marley (04-16-2019)

----------


## Brat

My Dad taught me a few dances from his era; I regret that Swing Dancing was not in his repertoire.

----------

Rita Marley (04-16-2019)

----------


## metalman



----------


## metalman



----------


## metalman



----------


## metalman



----------

Madison (04-17-2019)

----------


## metalman



----------

DeadEye (04-16-2019)

----------


## metalman



----------


## metalman

I could go on all day

----------


## metalman

ok, one more for now.

----------


## metalman

And Lastly for now.  

A song about one of the world's greatest civilizations, that one day, just vanished

----------


## Kodiak

> I could go on all day


I think a lot of us could

----------


## metalman



----------


## metalman



----------


## metalman



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Kodiak (04-17-2019),Madison (04-17-2019),metalman (04-18-2019),Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-17-2019),Kodiak (04-17-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019),Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-17-2019),Madison (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-17-2019),Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-17-2019),Kodiak (04-17-2019),Madison (04-17-2019),Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-17-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019),Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-17-2019),Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-17-2019),Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## Brat

Great finds, @DeadEye !

----------

DeadEye (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-17-2019),Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Kodiak (04-17-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

I was never really a Pearl Jam/Eddy Vedder fan, but always a Tom Petty fan and that was a great version of The Waiting.

----------

Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (04-17-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I was never really a Pearl Jam/Eddy Vedder fan, but always a Tom Petty fan and that was a great version of The Waiting.


Same. And agree.

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-18-2019),Rita Marley (04-18-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-19-2019),Rita Marley (04-18-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


Ol' Two-Chord Gord had his moments.  His best were in his younger years...this was one of his first, commissioned by CTV for a Canadian holiday special.

----------

Brat (04-19-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

MrogersNhood (05-01-2019),Rita Marley (04-18-2019)

----------


## metalman

Not a Billy Joel fan at all.  I believe it stemmed from an incident at the dentist's office.  Long strange story

Here's a goodun

----------

Brat (04-19-2019),Kodiak (04-18-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-18-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-18-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-18-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-18-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-19-2019)

----------


## RICHIECOQUI



----------

DeadEye (04-18-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Underrated Canadian rockers.....

----------

Brat (04-19-2019),Madison (04-18-2019),metalman (04-23-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Brat



----------

DeadEye (04-18-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-19-2019),Rita Marley (04-19-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

:Smile:

----------

DeadEye (04-19-2019),Rita Marley (04-19-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

:Wtf20:   I thought The Firm was a band Paul Rogers and Jimmy Page put together in the 80's.....

----------

Liberty Monkey (04-19-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I thought The Firm was a band Paul Rogers and Jimmy Page put together in the 80's.....


Same band. Very versatile.

----------

Kodiak (04-19-2019),Liberty Monkey (04-19-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

> 


The animation was sorta weird but the message of duality was spot on.  For some reason the world is both positive and negative and we are tasked with making the choice of which is which or which to be.

----------

Liberty Monkey (04-19-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

A complete 180 - Sinatras gone , Nat King Cole passed but this crooner from the olden days is still going .

----------

Brat (04-20-2019),DeadEye (04-20-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019),Rita Marley (04-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

A tough song to listen to it you have a loving memory of someone past

----------

Brat (04-20-2019),DeadEye (04-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

A group that belonged in the 60s and 70s . Great tunes and vocals

----------

Brat (04-20-2019),DeadEye (04-20-2019)

----------


## b.Larset



----------

Brat (04-20-2019),Daily Bread (04-20-2019),Kodiak (04-20-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


Another album I have had stuffed in the closet for decades and haven't heard in years, thanks.

----------

b.Larset (04-20-2019),Brat (04-20-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

David Gilmour killing it on acoustic then steel guitar then again on acoustic.  Just a beautiful performance....

----------

Brat (04-20-2019),DeadEye (04-20-2019)

----------


## b.Larset



----------

Brat (04-20-2019)

----------


## b.Larset

> Another album I have had stuffed in the closet for decades and haven't heard in years, thanks.


Lets start an album thread if we don't have one. That's of one of the threads I like contributing too.

----------

Brat (04-20-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

> David Gilmour killing it on acoustic then steel guitar then again on acoustic.  Just a beautiful performance....


to me he is one of the great musicians.

----------

Brat (04-20-2019),Kodiak (04-20-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-20-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-20-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019),Oberon (04-20-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> to me he is one of the great musicians.


His soft voice goes very well with his soothing guitar licks too.

----------

Brat (04-20-2019),DeadEye (04-20-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-20-2019),Rita Marley (04-20-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-20-2019),DeadEye (04-20-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-20-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019),Rita Marley (04-20-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-20-2019),DeadEye (04-20-2019),Rita Marley (04-20-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-20-2019),Kodiak (04-20-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019),Rita Marley (04-20-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

I was at this concert when Metallica played with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra at the Berkeley Community Center in 1999.   This is how the concert opened before Metallica come on with them.  The Symphony played Ecstasy of Gold from The Good, The Bad & The Ugly Clint Eastwood movie. 
It was an awesome night and this is an awesome song. This is JUST the SF Symphony, so don't worry no head banging.  @Rita Marley might even like this....  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (04-20-2019),Rita Marley (04-20-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (04-20-2019),Rita Marley (04-21-2019)

----------


## darroll

flesh and blood by johnny cash - Bing

----------

Brat (04-21-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

45's were once the rage.

----------

Brat (04-21-2019),OldSchool (04-21-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## OldSchool

:Dontknow:

----------

Brat (04-21-2019),Daily Bread (04-22-2019)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (04-23-2019),Daily Bread (04-22-2019),Kodiak (04-21-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


Haven't heard that song in decades even though I have the album in the closet.  Great tune.

----------

Brat (04-23-2019),Daily Bread (04-22-2019),OldSchool (04-22-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-22-2019)

----------


## Brat

> 


  Wow just look at those bell-bottoms!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

OldSchool (04-25-2019),Rita Marley (04-22-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Wow just look at those bell-bottoms!


Hard to believe I actually wore them.

----------

Brat (04-22-2019),Rita Marley (04-22-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-23-2019),Rita Marley (04-23-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Big Dummy (04-23-2019),Brat (04-23-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-23-2019),East of the Beast (04-23-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## Brat

> 


I'm just gonna bump this so everyone can listen to it!  It is exquisite!  Thanks for this, Hawk!

----------

East of the Beast (04-23-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019),Rita Marley (04-23-2019)

----------


## gregonejeep

One of my oldie favorites that my high school girlfriend and I liked a lot. Every time I hear it I think of cornfields.

----------

Brat (04-23-2019),DeadEye (04-23-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019),Rita Marley (04-23-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-23-2019),East of the Beast (04-23-2019)

----------


## East of the Beast

> 


Brings back great memories @Rita Marley

----------

Brat (04-23-2019),Rita Marley (04-23-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Rob Zombie - Dead City Radio And The New Gods Of Supertown*

----------

Brat (04-25-2019),IvanLeFou (04-27-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-25-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-25-2019),Daily Bread (04-25-2019),NORAD (04-27-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (04-25-2019),NORAD (04-27-2019)

----------


## Oberon

Jackie Evancho has a new CD out. The productions values are pretty high, normal for her releases and her voice just keeps getting better and better, but it's all show tunes, so if you don't like those then you will probably pass on this one. I'm not a fan of show tunes, but I'll buy and listen to anything Evancho does; she could sing the Dayton phonebook and I'd listen to it.

I don't do 'youtube' stuff, don't like the way they pay performers and artists, so you're on your own looking up her music vids, I'm just a messenger bearing a message for her fans, is all. She also has an EP out of patriotic songs that are excellent as well.

----------


## Madison

:Smiley20: 
*Sugarcult - "Bouncing Off The Walls"*

----------


## Madison

This is interesting


*Queen's Memorable Moments - Hidden Gems*

----------

NORAD (04-27-2019)

----------


## NORAD



----------


## IvanLeFou



----------


## Madison

*Billy Squier - The Stroke*

----------

Brat (04-27-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Steve Earle & The Dukes - Nowhere Road*

----------

Brat (04-27-2019),El Guapo (04-27-2019)

----------


## Madison

Wow ... 1973 and 2015  ...they still good !!!
They are incredible!!!
The drum solo at the end ....just WOW



2015

----------

Brat (04-27-2019),Kodiak (05-01-2019),MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

"These boots are made for walkin'"

I'm thinking there's a kinda cool tune about that, I'm just not in music mood tonight.

----------


## Crunch



----------

MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

MrogersNhood (05-01-2019)

----------


## Crunch

> *Billy Squier - The Stroke*






Ugh, that is a horrible song. The video is even worse

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## Crunch



----------

Rita Marley (05-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (05-07-2019),Madison (05-01-2019),MrogersNhood (05-13-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-07-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (05-07-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Brat (05-07-2019)

----------


## metalman



----------


## metalman



----------

Brat (05-07-2019)

----------


## metalman

See?  I'm not all metal all the time.  This was when country was great.  As a matter of fact, this was our wedding song

----------

Brat (05-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

That sucked ! It put me to sleep and I was already sleeping .

----------


## metalman

I'm sorry you disapprove, does this make it better?

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## IvanLeFou



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

MrogersNhood (05-13-2019)

----------


## Neo



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (05-07-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (05-07-2019)

----------


## Crusader



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (05-13-2019),MrogersNhood (05-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Love9:

----------

Brat (05-13-2019),Daily Bread (05-13-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


That video is better than I can say Hawk. Great job.

----------

Brat (05-13-2019)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (05-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

darroll (05-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

darroll (05-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

darroll (05-13-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

darroll (05-20-2019),Rita Marley (05-15-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

:Headbang:

----------

Crusader (05-31-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Rita Marley (05-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Rita Marley (05-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Madison

----------

Madison (05-20-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Madison , ma grand-mère m'a donné mon premier surnom.
My grandmother gave me my first nickname.

Tête Dur!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Hard Head.

----------

Madison (05-20-2019)

----------


## Madison

> @Madison , ma grand-mère m'a donné mon premier surnom.
> My grandmother gave me my first nickname.
> 
> Tête Dur! 
> 
> Hard Head.


Yeah here lots of kids were calling that = 
Some they were saying = Tete de cochon (head pig)  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  
and *Tete dure* (stubburn)

----------

Daily Bread (05-20-2019)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (05-20-2019),Daily Bread (05-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-20-2019),Madison (05-20-2019),Rita Marley (05-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Yeah here lots of kids were calling that = 
> Some they were saying = Tete de cochon (head pig)  
> and *Tete dure* (stubburn)


My wife calls me that in Italian "testa dura" hard or thick headed.

----------

Brat (05-20-2019),Madison (05-20-2019),Northern Rivers (05-21-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-20-2019),Rita Marley (05-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-20-2019),darroll (05-20-2019),Madison (05-20-2019),Rita Marley (05-20-2019)

----------


## Madison

:Headbang:

----------

Brat (05-20-2019),Daily Bread (05-20-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> My wife calls me that in Italian "testa dura" hard or thick headed.


Hmmmm?


Sounds more like  "hard nuts". You Casanova,  you.

----------

Brat (05-20-2019),Daily Bread (05-20-2019),Madison (05-20-2019)

----------


## Madison

> Hmmmm?
> 
> 
> Sounds more like  "hard nuts". You Casanova,  you.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (05-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Is that the translation ?She just called me it again ! Goodnite , I'll see youse  tomorrow , I got something to do .

----------

Brat (05-20-2019),Madison (05-20-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Is that the translation ?She just called me it again ! Goodnite , I'll see youse  tomorrow , I got something to do .


You not fooling me Mr. Hard Head.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (05-20-2019),Madison (05-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Hold on a second , there's seven of them so what's the story behind this ?

----------


## Northern Rivers

They taught white kids to dance. Absolutely one of my most favourite bands.

https://www.songfacts.com/facts/sly-...e-to-the-music

----------


## Northern Rivers

Okay. While I'm listening...here's another one. Great lyrics that we need to hear in today's world. GREAT songcraft!

----------


## Madison

On radio they did play that song ..vintage *1986* lol but that`s not bad at all!

----------


## Crusader

The song that made me reconsider how I felt about Kid Rock, its from 2003. The self titled album that started his move away from rap, been all about southern rock and country ever sense and I became a fan.

----------


## OldSchool

Can't say I like the song..... but it's a story to be recognized.




As short lived (~2 min tune) that it is.

----------

Rita Marley (05-25-2019)

----------


## darroll

last farewell song youtube - Bing video

----------


## Daily Bread

@Trinnity started this thread way back in June 2013 and I want to congratulate her for its success and thank her for bringing our memories of the past back .

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (05-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Man oh man Hawk that one was amazing - thanks

----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread

I'm hooked

----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

darroll (05-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

3382f69504360917e789b215fc7448bc_1.jpg Rest in Peace Axe

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity started this thread way back in June 2013 and I want to congratulate her for its success and thank her for bringing our memories of the past back .


Hot thread.



The Firm/Radioactive

----------



----------


## Trinnity

Blind Faith/Can't find my way home


Dedicated to our  MIA's. I hope they find their way home.

----------

DeadEye (05-27-2019),Rita Marley (05-27-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Audioslave/Show me how to live



 RIP, Chris Cornell

----------


## Trinnity

Rage Against the Machine/Bulls on Parade

----------


## Trinnity

1000 Homo DJ's (Trent Reznor vocal version)

----------


## Trinnity

Stone Temple Pilots/Plush

----------


## Trinnity

The Strokes/Welcome to Japan

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

DeadEye (05-28-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Crash Test Dummies/mmm mmm mmm

----------


## Trinnity

Buckcherry/Head like a hole

----------


## Crunch



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

East of the Beast (05-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

East of the Beast (05-28-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Madison (05-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-28-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Daily Bread (05-28-2019),DeadEye (05-29-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## potlatch

Today I was writing something about 'Tuesday' and the thought "Tuesday may be my Good News Day" came to mind. I couldn't remember where that saying came from so I Googled it and got this song. My hearing doesn't allow me to hear if the sound is good or bad.

Billie Holiday - The Man I Love (Vocalion Records 1939)

----------

Daily Bread (05-28-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Sound is good , vintage 1939 crisp you're in the same small room audio.

----------

potlatch (05-28-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Great time DE  , good memories

----------

DeadEye (05-29-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Buddy Holly - Everyday*

----------


## potlatch

> Sound is good , vintage 1939 crisp you're in the same small room audio.


Thanks DB, I'll try to listen to it tonight when it's more quiet around here, lol.

----------

Daily Bread (05-29-2019)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 



*North To Alaska ~ Johnny Horton*

----------

Daily Bread (05-29-2019),darroll (05-28-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Rita Marley (05-28-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

DeadEye (05-29-2019),Madison (05-28-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

One of my favs at this point in life. Few lyrics say anything this deeply:

----------

Daily Bread (05-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (05-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (05-31-2019),Daily Bread (05-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (05-31-2019),Daily Bread (05-29-2019),darroll (06-01-2019),potlatch (05-29-2019),Rita Marley (05-31-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (05-31-2019),darroll (05-31-2019),Madison (06-01-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Brat (05-31-2019),Madison (06-01-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (05-31-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

AAAAAMERICA IS THE PLACE TO BE! MAKING IT GREATER IS THE JOB FOR ME!

----------

Madison (06-01-2019),Rita Marley (06-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

DeadEye (06-01-2019),Madison (06-01-2019)

----------


## Madison

> AAAAAMERICA IS THE PLACE TO BE! MAKING IT GREATER IS THE JOB FOR ME!


This is too awsome !!!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   Trump is so funny!
 :Thumbsup20:   :Thumbsup20:   :Thumbsup20:

----------

DeadEye (06-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

OldSchool (06-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (06-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (06-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (06-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Daily Bread (06-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (06-01-2019),OldSchool (06-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (06-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (06-01-2019),Rita Marley (06-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (06-01-2019),Daily Bread (06-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

Without GOD, Country, And family life is not worth the bother.

----------

Brat (06-01-2019),Daily Bread (06-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-01-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Daily Bread

The wife and daughter drag me to the theaters on Broadway once and and a while . Le Misarables was one of the favorites and we went 4-5 times . Pretty good score and a great story line .

----------

Rita Marley (06-01-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> The wife and daughter drag me to the theaters on Broadway once and and a while . Le Misarables was one of there favorites and we went 4-5 times . Pretty good score and a great story line .


I've never seen it, but I read the book and was thrilled with the ending.

----------

Brat (06-01-2019),Daily Bread (06-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

The wife has it on PBS right now so I'm being blasted out of the house with the music . I won't admit it to her (it's a masculinity thing) but I enjoyed the Braodway production. There's nothing worth seeing anymore , they've lost their inventiveness and ingenuity . Plus the ticket prices are out of sight but you can't match the aura of a good show in there .

----------

Brat (06-01-2019),Rita Marley (06-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I've never seen it, but I read the book and was thrilled with the ending.


There's actually a good DVD out on the market for it too Rita

----------

Brat (06-01-2019),Rita Marley (06-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Now she switched to 60 years of Motown . Smokeys singing

----------

Brat (06-01-2019),Rita Marley (06-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-01-2019),Northern Rivers (06-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (06-03-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Spectacular^^^^^

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (06-03-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

At 9 years old the kid is amazing Hawk

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> At 9 years old the kid is amazing Hawk


Lol. I know. I posted that one last week or so.  
Subscribe to his channel.

He got his dreads goin on.

----------


## darroll

I guess I will liven up this place a little......................

little richard good golly miss molly - Bing

----------

Brat (06-06-2019)

----------


## NORAD

*Augustana - Boston

xoxo*

----------



----------


## NORAD

*Double - The Captain Of Her Heart
*
*xoxo*

----------

Madison (06-04-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Seether - Betray And Degrade*

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-06-2019),Daily Bread (06-06-2019),darroll (06-06-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (06-06-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-06-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (06-06-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-06-2019),Rita Marley (06-05-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (06-06-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

For us by us

----------

Brat (06-06-2019),darroll (06-06-2019),Rita Marley (06-07-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

:Dontknow:

----------


## OldSchool

"trumping" the two previous tunes:




 :Lolk:

----------


## Madison

Turn the page

----------

OldSchool (06-08-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

Against the Wind:

----------

Madison (06-08-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Madison

*The House of The Rising Sun - The White Buffalo*

----------


## Madison



----------


## Rita Marley



----------

metalman (06-10-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## DeadEye

I'm feeling a bit better than the last few days.

----------

Brat (06-09-2019),darroll (06-08-2019),Rita Marley (06-08-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (06-09-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (06-11-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2019),metalman (06-10-2019),Rita Marley (06-09-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-11-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Abbey

Hmm......most songs you all like, I've never heard of.

 I don't listen to new music, much, I don't like most of it.

 The ring back tone on my phone is..."Crazy Little Thing Called Love," by Queen.

 I prefer the older stuff.

----------

Brat (06-11-2019),Rita Marley (06-11-2019)

----------


## Brat

> Hmm......most songs you all like, I've never heard of.
> 
>  I don't listen to new music, much, I don't like most of it.
> 
>  The ring back tone on my phone is..."Crazy Little Thing Called Love," by Queen.
> 
>  I prefer the older stuff.


Same here.  My ring tone is Sweet Home Alabama.

----------

Abbey (06-11-2019),Daily Bread (06-18-2019),darroll (06-13-2019),Rita Marley (06-11-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

I try and expand my horizons with music.  There is some great newer music out, mainly from Europe like this band from Germany.  I'm probably as old or older than most of you, but I am always looking for new music and there is too much in Europe for me to absorb, but I try!  :Headbang: 

This is a very pretty, mellow song....

----------

Brat (06-11-2019),DeadEye (06-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Or this one from Dutch band Delain a bit more upbeat....

----------


## Abbey

I like a wide variety of music, in my CD player right now, I have Queen, John Fogerty, Brooks and Dunn, Johnny Cash and, the Beatles.

 I also like, The Scorpions, The Rolling Stones, George Strait, George Jones, Aerosmith.... I like old country from the 60's and 70's, I listen mostly, to rock from the 60's and 70's.

----------

Brat (06-11-2019),Daily Bread (06-18-2019),DeadEye (06-12-2019)

----------


## Abbey

When my son still lived at home, I'd hear Metallica, Soundgarden...etc... coming from his room, there's some I did like.

----------

Brat (06-11-2019)

----------


## Abbey

Oh.... I love the song, "Silent Lucidity," by Queensryche.

----------


## OldSchool

> When my son still lived at home, I'd hear Metallica, Soundgarden...etc... coming from his room, there's some I did like.


When I was a youngster with a good sound system and still in school and living at home - I played some music my parents and company might have liked..... I'll just say I never got any complaints or "turn that ____ down" comments.

----------

Brat (06-11-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> When I was a youngster with a good sound system and still in school and living at home - I played some music my parents and company might have liked..... I'll just say I never got any complaints or "turn that ____ down" comments.


What amazes me is that with an even better sound system the neighbors haven't complained and/or called the cops. 

There was even one time when I 'rocked' the neighbors for miles (at outdoor 'in the country' party and after the cops had been there) and still no complaints, at least not to my face.  :Dontknow:

----------


## Abbey

> When I was a youngster with a good sound system and still in school and living at home - I played some music my parents and company might have liked..... I'll just say I never got any complaints or "turn that ____ down" comments.


 That brings back memories.

 My sister and I were listening to Grand Funk...."I'm getting closer to my home"...... That phrase is repeated over and over and, apparently....over.... because our mom suddenly burst into the room and said, "oooh, I wish he'd hurry up and get home!"

 I'll never forget that, my sister and I still laugh about it.

----------

Daily Bread (06-18-2019),Kodiak (06-12-2019),OldSchool (06-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> That brings back memories.
> 
>  My sister and I were listening to Grand Funk...."I'm getting closer to my home"...... That phrase is repeated over and over and, apparently....over.... because our mom suddenly burst into the room and said, "oooh, I wish he'd hurry up and get home!"
> 
>  I'll never forget that, my sister and I still laugh about it.


Ha, reminds me of my ex-mother-in-law in the 70's when the Loverboy song "Turn me Loose" would come on and was repeated over and over.  She said the same thing........ "I wish they would turn him loose".

----------


## Abbey

> Ha, reminds me of my ex-mother-in-law in the 70's when the Loverboy song "Turn me Loose" would come on and was repeated over and over.  She said the same thing........ "I wish they would turn him loose".


 LOL.....now, I say the same things about certain songs!

----------


## Madison

*"The World I Know" w/lyrics! ~Collective Soul*

----------


## DeadEye

we can hear the thunder are you prepared for the storm?

----------

Madison (06-15-2019),Rita Marley (06-16-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

for the fans out there still.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Rita Marley (06-16-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Grace Slick, my high school sweetheart.  Yea, I dreamed a lot....

----------

Daily Bread (06-18-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

I am sick and tired of the democommie party and especially sleepy Joe

----------


## DeadEye



----------

darroll (06-18-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (06-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

We need to protect what they built for us

----------

Brat (06-21-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

> We need to protect what they built for us


We must, because America is the last hope for true liberty and freedom. We are lucky to have trump as our president at this pivotal time in our nations history. We must vote the commies out this time around and usher in a new birth of freedom.

----------

Brat (06-21-2019),Daily Bread (06-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

More my Mom's generation but she was always playing Old Blue Eyes when I was growing up . He brings me some fond memories when I was young and didn't realize how tough things were for her . I still listen to his music with a bourbon and quiet times out on the deck on a warm summer night . RIP Mom and I hope you finally got to meet Frank.

----------

Brat (06-21-2019),DeadEye (06-18-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

...

----------

Brat (06-21-2019),Daily Bread (06-21-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (06-21-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (06-21-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (06-21-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (06-21-2019),US Conservative (06-21-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## potlatch

@Madison

You must have seen the "One Headlight" thread about it earlier today where I posted some of the lyrics.  :Smile:

----------


## Madison

> @Madison
> 
> You must have seen the "One Headlight" thread about it earlier today where I posted some of the lyrics.


 :Thinking:  hummm ..no!

I was at work earlier today  :Smiley20:

----------

potlatch (06-21-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> hummm ..no!
> 
> I was at work earlier today


That's true, forgot about that!
That song suddenly coming up over and over has been a triple deja vu thing for me today, lol. deja voodoo  :Smile:

----------

Madison (06-21-2019)

----------


## Madison

> That's true, forgot about that!
> That song suddenly coming up over and over has been a triple deja vu thing for me today, lol. deja voodoo


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

potlatch (06-21-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (06-21-2019)

----------


## Madison

> That's true, forgot about that!
> That song suddenly coming up over and over has been a triple deja vu thing for me today, lol. deja voodoo


It`s a good song though **One Headlight by The Wallflowers*I heard it on my way back home from the job lol

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-22-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

It's twilight time on the deck and dead silent out hereabouts (maybe it's the case of 12oz I'm about polishing off - here goes a good tune I'm listening to , a blast from the past .
DBs summertime deck vibes

----------

Brat (06-22-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

Dammit I'm getting up there in years , but unlike Sinatra I don't even have a few regrets

----------


## Daily Bread

The Acura car commercial song
The Tallest Man on Earth - It will Follow the Rain (Official Music Video) - YouTube

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (06-23-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Rita Marley



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (06-29-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

"Dust in the wind... All we are is dust in the wind"

There's more to it than that.

Anyway, I've always liked some Kansas tunes.

----------


## Daily Bread

Deck time at DBs backyard again . Rocco just dropped off a sausage Sicilian pie with black olives and thanked me for something he claims I helped him with so I'm out here with a pizza , beer and my tunes alone . It's time to bring on some tunes on this hot sultry night .
10cc

----------

Rita Marley (06-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Rita Marley (06-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

For Ocean Lover 


You're not forgotten

----------



----------


## Robert

> For Ocean Lover 
> 
> 
> You're not forgotten

----------

Daily Bread (06-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

To my first friend here fryenza (Ariel Loony). Jehoshaphat I hope your doing ok

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-29-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (06-29-2019),Daily Bread (06-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-29-2019),darroll (06-30-2019),Kodiak (06-29-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

One of my favorite bands of the "English Invasion"...

----------

Brat (06-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-29-2019)

----------


## Taylor



----------


## Taylor



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-29-2019),darroll (06-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (06-30-2019),darroll (06-30-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

Folks I went to the VA for the last time Friday and hospice will be coming this week to help me in my final days.

I want you all to know this is a wonderful world and we can make it better if we just learn to love a little more deeply. I've had a good run but my time is up and I must leave this world. Good luck to you all and may GOD bless you with his grace.




I will continue to post until I can not but my mind is going quickly so I don't know how long that will be.

----------

Daily Bread (06-30-2019),Rita Marley (06-30-2019),teeceetx (06-30-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

DeadEye (07-01-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Folks I went to the VA for the last time Friday and hospice will be coming this week to help me in my final days.
> 
> I want you all to know this is a wonderful world and we can make it better if we just learn to love a little more deeply. I've had a good run but my time is up and I must leave this world. Good luck to you all and may GOD bless you with his grace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to post until I can not but my mind is going quickly so I don't know how long that will be.


God Bless You, @DeadEye. One of my favorite posters. I'll miss you like crazy.

----------

darroll (06-30-2019),DeadEye (07-01-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

> Folks I went to the VA for the last time Friday and hospice will be coming this week to help me in my final days.
> 
> I want you all to know this is a wonderful world and we can make it better if we just learn to love a little more deeply. I've had a good run but my time is up and I must leave this world. Good luck to you all and may GOD bless you with his grace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to post until I can not but my mind is going quickly so I don't know how long that will be.


Geez @DeadEye, so sorry to hear.  We'll all be here for you the whole way.  You will be missed.  I hope your journey is pleasant, and we'll see you on the other side.  God bless you.

----------

DeadEye (07-01-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

YES, _And You And I,_ Live at Montreux.  Maybe my all time favorite.

----------


## teeceetx

Another of my all time favorites:  Stevie Ray Vaughn, _Voodoo Chile_

----------


## teeceetx

Ok, one more I love:  Heavy Young Heathens, _Being Evil Has A Price._

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## metalman

Gilbert shreds

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Here is an awesome voice 








    Great song from a good group







     Modern music --- good lyrics 






To be.....or not to be 








 Joe :

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Gotta have Phil Collins






      Some good classic U2








      Joe :

----------


## Madison

Just saying  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Daily Bread (07-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Just saying


She's got some hammers! :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## IvanLeFou



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Daily Bread (07-14-2019),Kodiak (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


I don't know where you find these talents Hawk and this ones another kid we'll be reading about in the future that become a recording hit . The kid 'feels' her music and I hope her parents guide her correctly . 
That was the little Sicilian and my wedding song BTW.

----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-14-2019),darroll (07-14-2019)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Gotta have 80s.....





















      Joe :

----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Daily Bread

It's Sunday , it's DBs deck and after last nites party I've got a assortment of worldwide  brews left over in the cooler still under ice . It's oldies time

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Someone brought over a case of Italian beer .Peroni  which is damned good and a Scicilan brand called Bierra Moretti which I never heard of . It's got a bite to it but not bad and I have about 20 of those left ( guess no one trust Italian beer ) . Guess it's time for another oldie when America was fun .
Make America Fun Again

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

This one's to my daughter , my life .

----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Nothing wrong with 80s, 90s . It's all memories of a tranquil time . But now I'm alone on the deck and the wife taking a much needed rest from the festivities we had here yesterday and I'm looking over the backyard and remembering the times I wish I could bring back . My music does that and a cooler of brews really enhances the old days . Here we go again for us older Americans that haven't forgotten .

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


WOW!  She must be like 4 years old, unbelievable and made my eyes well up.  The talent some of these kids have at young ages is stunning.  That song was always one of my favorite Elvis tunes as a kid along with the movie Blue Hawaii it came from...

edit:  I went to Youtube and see she was 6 when this was done uploaded last March.

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones

That little girl is talented. Here is Jimmy Page as a teen.

----------


## Daily Bread

Something that's good for "absolutely nothing " buts necessary for absolutly  everything .
 This one's for you Murph , Axe and Dietz - thank you from all of us .

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Good follow up to my last diddy .
This one's for Jimbo , Rich and Savage - you left without me .

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Good to see your back posting my friend @Virgil Jones . If I recollect correctly you and Fyrenza were my first friends on this forum many years ago . Hope your feeling well .

----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Good to see your back posting my friend @Virgil Jones . If I recollect correctly you and Fyrenza were my first friends on this forum many years ago . Hope your feeling well .


Yes, I am well. I had technical difficulties that locked me out for a couple of weeks, but I stupidly overcame those issues.

----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

I didn't realize there was a gook in this group . See we weren't racist back then either.

----------


## Virgil Jones

My browser got full, and I didn't write down passwords. I became password locked out of my forums and my email addy

----------


## Virgil Jones

The browser wouldn't open anymore because it was full of temp files and cookies

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


5 stars on that one Virg , and that's a great video too  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I didn't realize there was a gook in this group . See we weren't racist back then either.


LMAO I remember that song now that you played it. Well done sir.

----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Here ya go @Madison , this ones for you

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

Can't forget you @Brat . A little before your time but.....

----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Here ya go @Madison , this ones for you


 @Madison likes um a little hotter. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Daily Bread (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> My browser got full, and I didn't write down passwords. I became password locked out of my forums and my email addy


I'm worse than you when it comes to these computers . My son knows all my passwords cause I haven't changed them in 30 years . I'm computer illiterate (I'm not too to good with English neither ) and I cant absorb this stuff . Cookies ,bowsers and that stuff doesnt register with me . Hawk will send me tips on what to do and I just crack open another cold one and look for my hammer . The world's passing me by and good riddance to it

----------

ruthless terrier (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> @Madison likes um a little hotter.


Yeah I know but this wicks about burned out

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yeah I know but this wicks about burned out


Virgil Jones is really Tom Jones brother. :Headbang:

----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

This one's for @*HawkTheSlayer
*


Stay safe my friend

----------

Madison (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> This one's for @*HawkTheSlayer
> *
> 
> 
> Stay safe my friend


Here's the Cajun version.
Rocking with Doug.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Virgil Jones is really Tom Jones brother.


I know ! I sent him $50 for a autograph picture of him and he said for another $50 I can have a signed baseball from his other brother Cleon . He doesn't realize that those autographs are worth a lot of money . I brought $400 worth and plan on retirement off the proceeds .

----------



----------


## Virgil Jones

> This one's for @*HawkTheSlayer
> *
> 
> 
> Stay safe my friend


Best post ever

----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019),Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Here's the Cajun version.
> Rocking with Doug.


Whoever thought the Aulman bros and a guy that looks like Elvis with a fiddle could pull that one off ! Very freakin interesting  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I know ! I sent him $50 for a autograph picture of him and he said for another $50 I can have a signed baseball from his other brother Cleon . He doesn't realize that those autographs are worth a lot of money . I brought $400 worth and plan on retirement off the proceeds .


They used to call Virgil, "Mississippi Magic" when he was young.

----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Whoever thought the Aulman bros and a guy that looks like Elvis with a fiddle could pull that one off ! Very freakin interesting


I didn't know that existed. I think it was a PBS special l9ng ago called Three Fiddlers with Kershaw, itzhak Pearlman and one other. @Calypso Jones was kind enough to inform me a couple of years back.
She knows dem cajun men. Some people don't believe I outfitted her Monte Carlo with plush, nutria hide seat covers.

----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

I liked  Elvis in the latter years

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  I got that picture of that pic of CJ burned in my thoughts right now 


> I didn't know that existed. I think it was a PBS special l9ng ago called Three Fiddlers with Kershaw, itzhak Pearlman and one other. @Calypso Jones was kind enough to inform me a couple of years back.
> She knows dem cajun men. Some people don't believe I outfitted her Monte Carlo with plush, nutria hide seat covers.

----------

Brat (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


I'm impressed @Madison , I didn't think you liked the old melancholy stuff . 
It's good listening music  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## Madison

> I'm impressed @Madison , I didn't think you liked the old melancholy stuff . 
> It's good listening music


Yeah I love that stuff  :Smile: 

Thanks !
There is a radio station in my area it plays all day long ...old music!
I really love old music and music we don`t hear anymore almost

Now mucic and singers are junk   :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I didn't know that existed. I think it was a PBS special l9ng ago called Three Fiddlers with Kershaw, itzhak Pearlman and one other. @Calypso Jones was kind enough to inform me a couple of years back.
> She knows dem cajun men. Some people don't believe I outfitted her Monte Carlo with plush, nutria hide seat covers.


I don't know @Calypso Jones  that well ( she makes me nervous) but I always thought this would be a good lullaby song for her .

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Madison (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Madison

@Daily Bread you like this one ?

----------

Brat (07-14-2019),Daily Bread (07-14-2019),Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> @Daily Bread you like this one ?


Pretty song , Bonnies' always been a favorite of mine .

----------

Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I don't know @Calypso Jones  that well ( she makes me nervous) but I always thought this would be a good lullaby song for her .


They ended up taking the BAR exam, and they failed drastically

----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019),Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I don't know @Calypso Jones  that well ( she makes me nervous) but I always thought this would be a good lullaby song for her .


 @Calypso Jones  a real sweetheart. Good woman. 
She didn't like dem seat covers, DB. I had to quit taking her frogging in the big aluminum skiff at night. She was shootin  up all the nutria cuz she was mad. I started thinking she might shoot me.....

She'd be rich if she had stayed down here. 
The state is now paying $6/tail bounty on nutria. Man you can go shoot 10 a night, right quick before supper, for 5 days a week and make $300/week just doing that.

----------


## Madison



----------

Virgil Jones (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


I like you Madison

----------

Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


You can see she is singing directly to Buckingham(old love) at the end.
Gives me goosebumps at the end , every time.

----------

Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Another great vid ,  :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-15-2019),Madison (07-14-2019)

----------


## DLLS

The Official DNC Debates Theme Song

----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 


Nice song !!!

----------

Brat (07-15-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> @Calypso Jones  a real sweetheart. Good woman. 
> She didn't like dem seat covers, DB. I had to quit taking her frogging in the big aluminum skiff at night. She was shootin  up all the nutria cuz she was mad. I started thinking she might shoot me.....
> 
> She'd be rich if she had stayed down here. 
> The state is now paying $6/tail bounty on nutria. Man you can go shoot 10 a night, right quick before supper, for 5 days a week and make $300/week just doing that.


You shoulda switched to leather covers - that's one classy lady . :Cool20:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> @Calypso Jones  a real sweetheart. Good woman. 
> She didn't like dem seat covers, DB. I had to quit taking her frogging in the big aluminum skiff at night. She was shootin  up all the nutria cuz she was mad. I started thinking she might shoot me.....
> 
> She'd be rich if she had stayed down here. 
> The state is now paying $6/tail bounty on nutria. Man you can go shoot 10 a night, right quick before supper, for 5 days a week and make $300/week just doing that.


$300 dollars a week...I KNEW I left too soon.

----------



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Daily Bread

> $300 dollars a week...I KNEW I left too soon.


Oh Oh Hawk - she caught up with you !

----------



----------


## Virgil Jones

> You shoulda switched to leather covers - that's one classy lady .


I too will stand up for Calypso Jones, her being my kin and all

----------

Daily Bread (07-14-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You shoulda switched to leather covers - that's one classy lady .


I had to pull it out and go with alligator hide. It was bling after that.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> $300 dollars a week...I KNEW I left too soon.


Good side money to buy one of dem fancy houseboats wif a motor and satellite TV.

----------


## Daily Bread

> I too will stand up for Calypso Jones, her being my kin and all


Another autografh ! How much for hers  , gotta be more than Tom and Cleons . It's CJ after all.

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (07-21-2019),El Guapo (07-19-2019)

----------


## metalman



----------

Brat (07-21-2019),Virgil Jones (07-18-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

:USA2:  :USA2:  :USA2:  :USA2:  :USA2:  :USA2:  :USA2:

----------

Brat (07-21-2019),darroll (07-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

I just discovered that ..it`s nice !  :Smile:

----------

Brat (07-21-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-21-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Brat (07-21-2019),Madison (07-18-2019)

----------


## Madison

My rifle, my pony and me

----------

Brat (07-21-2019),Virgil Jones (07-18-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Brat (07-21-2019),Madison (07-21-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-21-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-21-2019),Retiredat50 (07-22-2019)

----------


## Brat

This is my current earworm; saw this show today and had to share it!

----------


## Brat

Mike Nesmith is a music legend!

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Joe :

----------

Brat (07-22-2019),Virgil Jones (07-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO: Lol. Stick with it until the chorus.

----------


## potlatch

Wild Thing by the Troggs - I always liked the 'beat' of this song

----------

Brat (07-22-2019),darroll (07-22-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## IvanLeFou

The beat is good.

----------


## Virgil Jones

I saw Gov't Mule in a bar near where I live several years ago. They are kind of remnants of the Allman Bros band, and they were a great live performance.

----------

Brat (07-23-2019),Madison (07-25-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Also this guy play guitar around here years ago.

----------

Madison (07-25-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Also this guy play guitar around here years ago.

----------

Madison (07-25-2019)

----------


## Virgil Jones

This song also ties in with Charlie Brown and Christmas.




More Diana Krall

----------

Brat (07-24-2019),Madison (07-25-2019),ruthless terrier (07-26-2019)

----------


## Brat

Another gem from Michael Nesmith.

----------

Virgil Jones (07-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-25-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-26-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (07-26-2019)

----------


## navigator2

> Joe :


Strange but true regarding 38 Special. Personally knew drummer Steve Brookins and also had beers with drummer Jack Grondin.  (band had two drummers) Nice guys who  liked to fish and hated touring.

----------

Brat (07-26-2019),Joe Hallenbeck (07-30-2019)

----------


## Madison

*



10 Bands Going Off Onstage (Metallica, Disturbed, Foo Fighters, and More) | Rock 


Feed*

----------


## Northern Rivers

Playing an opening solo...is daunting. Especially, since the audience is there to hear you play it, live. Shredding notes isn't what I mean...you can gloss over a dropped note. It's the opening where it's slow...tasteful...and, you are on that tightrope. This one's my favourite: (RIP, Chris...)

----------

Brat (07-26-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

This one goes good with coffee, @Daily Bread.

----------

Brat (07-27-2019),Daily Bread (07-27-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> This one goes good with coffee, @Daily Bread.


America - what a great place to live . :Thumbsup20: 
Why would we go any other way

----------

Brat (07-27-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I was doing some investigation. Laura was/is quite an accomplished broadway actress. She was also Marah Lewis on the old Guiding Light soap opera.
The vid was made in 2010 when she was 29. She got married in 2017 and has one son.
She married some heavy duty money after dating him for 4 years.

Born in Ohio and raised in Kentucky.

----------

Daily Bread (07-27-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Metallica - The Unforgiven*

----------

Brat (07-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (07-29-2019),Daily Bread (07-29-2019),Kris P Bacon (07-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (07-29-2019),Daily Bread (07-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (07-29-2019),Daily Bread (07-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Thumbsup20:

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (07-31-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (07-31-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Daily Bread (07-31-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Daily Bread (07-31-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-31-2019),DeadEye (08-01-2019),El Guapo (08-03-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-31-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-31-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-31-2019),Madison (07-31-2019)

----------


## Brat

This song warms my heart, thank you @Daily Bread

----------

Daily Bread (07-31-2019),Madison (08-03-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> This song warms my heart, thank you @Daily Bread


That's off CSNs Deja Vu album @Brat . There's a lot of good tunes on that album . Probably my most played CD . Teach your children is another good one on it but I can't get a good download on it for some reason . I think I'm too far away from my router.

----------

Brat (08-03-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-03-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-03-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-03-2019),Daily Bread (08-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Here you go @Brat @Madison


One we all like to sing alone

----------

Brat (08-03-2019),DeadEye (08-02-2019),Madison (08-01-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Metallica: Nothing Else Matters (Moscow, Russia - July 21, 2019)*



It was full !!!!  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (08-03-2019),Daily Bread (08-03-2019)

----------


## Brat

> Here you go @Brat @Madison
> 
> 
> One we all like to sing alone


Thank you so much!  I wore that record out in my youth; one of my favorites!

----------

Daily Bread (08-03-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Iconic drummer Tommy Aldridge (Whitesnake)*

----------

Brat (08-05-2019)

----------


## Madison

Music video by Judas Priest performing Electric Eye. (c) 2012

----------

Brat (08-05-2019),Kodiak (08-05-2019)

----------


## Madison

Official Video for The Devil You Know by Anthrax

----------

Brat (08-05-2019),Kodiak (08-05-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Badass 70's band....

----------

Brat (08-05-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Motorhead doing David Bowie....

----------

Brat (08-07-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Epic Judas Priest with guitar god Glenn Tiptons killer solo.

----------

Brat (08-07-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-07-2019)

----------


## darroll

Having a Bud Light and listening to this, what ever it is. (Babes are Ok)

----------

Brat (08-09-2019)

----------


## darroll

I Like this little Mormon.

----------

Brat (08-09-2019)

----------


## darroll

More Good Music.

----------

Brat (08-09-2019)

----------


## darroll

Time to take a shower.

----------


## Kodiak

A cool early Skynyrd song you rarely heard on the radio...

----------

Brat (08-09-2019),Madison (08-09-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-09-2019),Lone Gunman (08-12-2019),Madison (08-09-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I always wanted to play drums in my pajamas.

----------

Brat (08-09-2019),Madison (08-09-2019),MrogersNhood (08-20-2019)

----------


## Madison

*MetalTrump - Don't Tread On Me (Metallica)* :Smiley20:   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kodiak (08-09-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> *MetalTrump - Don't Tread On Me (Metallica)*


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (08-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 


This is awsome isn`t @HawTheSlayer  :Smile:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> This is awsome isn`t @HawTheSlayer


You gunna sleep late tomorrow?

----------

Madison (08-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

REO Speedwagon's 1985 hit "Can't Fight This Feeling"

----------

Brat (08-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Eyes Without a Face*

----------


## Madison

Strap yourself in for the most thundering AC/DC tracks !!!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (08-10-2019),Lone Gunman (08-12-2019)

----------


## Madison

I like that version


this one too

----------

Brat (08-12-2019),Montana (08-10-2019)

----------


## Madison

Give it Away by Red Hot Chili Peppers Live    :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (08-10-2019)

----------


## Montana

> Pink Floyd
> 
> Dogs


 Floyd  anytime is hard to beat.thanks

----------

Brat (08-10-2019),Lone Gunman (08-12-2019)

----------


## Madison

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (Album Metallica 1991)Live Earth "The Concert for a Climate in Crisis" at Wembley Stadium 2007, London James Hetfield - Vocals, Guitar

----------

Brat (08-10-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-12-2019),darroll (08-12-2019),Lone Gunman (08-12-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-12-2019),MrogersNhood (08-20-2019)

----------


## Brat

> 


Just awesome and splendiferous!  big grin.gif

----------



----------


## darroll

we believe in happy endings earl thomas - Bing video

----------

Brat (08-12-2019)

----------


## Brat

> we believe in happy endings earl thomas - Bing video


Thank you!  I didn't even know my idol Emmylou was in it!

----------

darroll (08-13-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (08-18-2019),darroll (08-13-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Daily Bread (08-18-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I wish that country music could sound like this today.

----------

Daily Bread (08-18-2019),Madison (08-15-2019)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-18-2019),Daily Bread (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019),East of the Beast (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019),East of the Beast (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019),East of the Beast (08-18-2019)

----------


## East of the Beast

You jumped into the Wayback Machine for some these DB.

----------

Brat (08-18-2019),Daily Bread (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-18-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

> You jumped into the Wayback Machine for some these DB.


Yeah East - it's the bourbon

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

> 


That building is down in the East Village around St Marks Place in lower Manhattan @El Guapo
phgrafthenow.jpg

----------

El Guapo (08-18-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Judging by  @Trinnity 's genre, I gonna post this:

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## El Guapo

> That building is down in the East Village around St Marks Place in lower Manhattan @El Guapo
> Attachment 44872


Those brownstones are really something

----------


## MrogersNhood

Next up is Extreme with Nuno Bettencourt.  :Sofa: 
Lubly.

----------


## MrogersNhood

This may be from before Trinn's time.  :Dontknow: 

This one's for me, Frank Hannon and Brian Skeoch.

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## MrogersNhood

My buddy threw my Mechanical Resonance CD off the Skyway!

Grr!

Almost every song was good on that album!

Ex:

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## MrogersNhood

Okay, back to @Trinnity era songs.




Man I tell ya wut, Fishbone was kickass!

----------

Daily Bread (08-18-2019)

----------


## MrMike

Ive been listening to Badflower lately

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------

Kodiak (08-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I’ve been listening to Badflower lately


I like The Donnas.  :Sofa:

----------


## Daily Bread

> Judging by  @Trinnity 's genre, I gonna post this:


I swear I saw a rat running by the drummer

----------


## Daily Bread

> I’ve been listening to Badflower lately

----------

Madison (08-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Post-Trinn genre.

Teh Donnas!  :Headbang: 


They're the best thing since AC/DC and that's real!  :Tongue20: 

Their songs are fun!

----------

Daily Bread (08-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Them girls ain't no bullshit.

----------


## Daily Bread

Yup , I ran into some today

----------

Kodiak (08-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Kodiak (08-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

For @Trinnity

----------

Daily Bread (08-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Ain't nothing better than Sly for some smooth ,cool ,groovy moments

----------

MrogersNhood (08-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I love Rock n Roll. The best lately is The Donnas.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> 


That's kickass!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (08-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Trinn's genre, Ain't no keep on rollin' REO like I wanna post.

----------

Daily Bread (08-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

That's pretty good Mrhood . Good video and good beat  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Daily Bread

Here's another Sly hit

----------

MrogersNhood (08-20-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Daily Bread (08-20-2019),MrogersNhood (08-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

The platters were a few years before me (not much) but this is one group I could listen to all night , when we actually liked each other .

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-21-2019),Daily Bread (08-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-21-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-21-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-21-2019),Daily Bread (08-20-2019),MrogersNhood (08-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-21-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-21-2019),Hillofbeans (08-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-21-2019),MrogersNhood (08-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-21-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Sly knows what time it is.
We're all in this thing together.

----------

Brat (08-21-2019),Daily Bread (08-20-2019),ruthless terrier (08-24-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-21-2019)

----------


## darroll

waylon jennings wrong youtube - Bing

----------

Brat (08-21-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

If you like Grace Slick, this is an obscure Airplane song from Long John Silver (I still have it on vinyl  :Thumbsup20: ) that didn't get much airtime, but showcases her amazing voice.....

----------

Brat (08-21-2019),Daily Bread (08-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------

Brat (08-21-2019),Daily Bread (08-20-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-21-2019),Kodiak (08-21-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak

Epic DP with Ian Gillan's incredible voice....

----------

Brat (08-21-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

The incomparable Janis Joplin when she was still with Big Brother & The Holding Co.  Note Mama Cass in the audience...

----------

Brat (08-21-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------


## Brat



----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (08-24-2019)

----------


## Crusader



----------

Brat (08-22-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Legends  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (08-23-2019),Madison (08-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-23-2019),Madison (08-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-23-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019),Madison (08-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019)

----------


## Madison

LOL Too funny !

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019),ruthless terrier (08-24-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-23-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019),Madison (08-24-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

RIP Chris Cornell

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Madison (08-24-2019)

----------


## Madison

> RIP Chris Cornell


Pretty good !   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Kodiak (08-24-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Pretty good !


He had a helluva voice.

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Madison (08-24-2019)

----------


## Madison

> He had a helluva voice.


I love his voice !!!!!

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Kodiak (08-24-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> I love his voice !!!!!


Here he is with Soundgarden in one my favorites of theirs...

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Madison (08-24-2019)

----------


## potlatch

Since I have  high-frequency hearing loss since young I cling to the old music I remember from my youth. Strangely, when I hear those songs my brain seems to 'remember' the 'missing' sounds and I can still enjoy them. I like 'beautiful' music. Heavy Metal music just sounds like 'clash, bang, boom' to me, lol.

You Go To My Head - Frank Sinatra

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019)

----------


## potlatch

A song someone once sent to me; Elvis - I'll Remember You

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019)

----------


## potlatch

Roberta flack - First Time Ever I Saw Your Face

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019)

----------


## potlatch

And one of the most beautiful of all;   Whitney Houston-I Will Always Love You

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

> And one of the most beautiful of all;   Whitney Houston-I Will Always Love You


 An ex of mine was shocked when I told her that's a Dolly Parton cover.

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Madison (08-24-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> An ex of mine was shocked when I told her that's a Dolly Parton cover.


I think Dolly Parton wrote that song, didn't she?  I know she sang it too. As you can see I don't keep up on all of that. Just love the beautiful old music.  :Smile:

----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-24-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Madison (08-24-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Yo brother ! Do me a solid
This was a great group

----------

Brat (08-24-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------


## Daily Bread

The Polish Prince

----------

Brat (08-24-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-24-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Santana and Thomas 
Smooth

----------

Brat (08-24-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-24-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

One of my all time favorites

----------

Brat (08-24-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-24-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-24-2019),El Guapo (08-24-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-24-2019),Daily Bread (08-24-2019),Madison (08-26-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

grandma loved a sailor who sailed the frozen sea  :Glasses10:

----------

Brat (08-25-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-25-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-26-2019)

----------


## Madison

Aug 2019  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Lone Gunman (08-30-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


I must be psycho DE ! I wuz just listening to that on the greatest hits album  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (08-28-2019),DeadEye (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019),Lone Gunman (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Lone Gunman (08-30-2019),Retiredat50 (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-28-2019),Lone Gunman (08-30-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-28-2019),Lone Gunman (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (09-05-2019),Lone Gunman (08-30-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-28-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Some could do without him and many say he built Rock & Roll . I liked him in his latter years when I started to realize how good he was .

----------

Brat (08-28-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Amazing eh . Whites and black humming to the same tunes . We're not doing that anymore are we , I've got a strange feeling we were both better off in those days .

----------

Brat (08-28-2019),DeadEye (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-28-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> 


Glad to see you @DeadEye
Hope you are doing OK, everything considered. Keep on, keeping on. :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (09-05-2019),DeadEye (08-28-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Good nite y'all

----------

Brat (08-28-2019),DeadEye (08-28-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

> Amazing eh . Whites and black humming to the same tunes . We're not doing that anymore are we , I've got a strange feeling we were both better off in those days .


Yea, back then we were Americans, with all our faults we could all come together in our songs and our patriotism as a free people sharing our lives together.

----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-29-2019),Kris P Bacon (08-28-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Daily Bread (09-05-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-29-2019)

----------


## DeadEye

Time to go folks, see ya round  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (08-28-2019),Daily Bread (08-29-2019),OldSchool (01-28-2020),potlatch (10-11-2019),Rutabaga (10-11-2019),Trinnity (12-27-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (08-29-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-29-2019),Kodiak (08-29-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Free was AWESOME and one my favorite bands back then.  The vid below is a funky tune from the same show. RIP Paul Kossoff, a guitarist ahead of his time.  Eric Clapton even asked him about his technique.  I rocked out heavily to these guys on 8-track in my car....

edit: I changed to a different vid, same song and show because the other would not play on the forum

----------

Brat (08-29-2019),Daily Bread (08-29-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-30-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------

Brat (08-30-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------

Brat (08-30-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (09-05-2019),Midgardian/Piru (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Babe

----------

Brat (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Baby's in Black 
The Beatles

----------

Brat (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

The Pretenders

----------

Brat (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Billy Joel 
Ballad of Billy The Kid

----------

Brat (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

1927 Al Jolson

----------

Brat (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Black Velvet

----------

Brat (08-30-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Manfred Man

----------

Brat (08-30-2019)

----------


## Madison

Check out the official music video for "Better Sweet Symphony" by The Verve

----------

Brat (08-30-2019),Daily Bread (08-30-2019),El Guapo (09-06-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Black Velvet


Oops ,that's got no vocals ?! Here's the right one @Brat

----------

Brat (08-30-2019),darroll (09-01-2019)

----------


## Madison

Black by Pearl Jam.

----------

Brat (08-30-2019),Daily Bread (08-31-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Geez:

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-01-2019)

----------


## Brat

> 


This is a good one to line-dance to. big grin.gif

----------

Daily Bread (09-01-2019),darroll (09-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

It would never be shown in today's PC world . 
It's funny to look at the expressions on those faces

----------

Brat (09-02-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-02-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019),Madison (09-06-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-02-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019)

----------


## fortis

Not familiar with her but she sings this classic with passion.

----------

Brat (09-05-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-05-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-05-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-05-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-05-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


Oh...gawd.  My ex's father was dealing with hemmaroids ...the treatment involved rubber bands.

You better believe the kids (including my ex) gave him his due.

----------

Brat (09-05-2019),Daily Bread (09-05-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


Nihilism.

Sorry.

----------

Brat (09-05-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

A little Leslie Gore for you @Brat

----------

Brat (09-05-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Here you go Brat

----------

Brat (09-05-2019),Madison (09-06-2019)

----------


## Brat

:Danceshout:

----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

> Check out the official music video for "Better Sweet Symphony" by The Verve


 Believe it or not this song is a sample of a Rolling Stones song...the Verve got sued over it and it killed their career.

----------

Brat (09-06-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (09-06-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

On the surface, trite.  Dig deeper, and it is the secret of our relationship with time, and life.

This one hit me when it was out, 15 years ago.  Interesting that he's disappeared - he was conservative-friendly, and thus, probably blacklisted.

----------

Brat (09-06-2019),Madison (09-06-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-06-2019),Daily Bread (09-07-2019)

----------


## Madison

:Headbang:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (09-06-2019),Crusader (09-18-2019),Kodiak (09-06-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (09-06-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Crusader (09-18-2019),Kodiak (09-06-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

I miss the 80's!

----------

Madison (09-06-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (09-07-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak

:Headbang:   :Headbang:   :Headbang:

----------

Daily Bread (09-07-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Crusader (09-18-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kodiak (09-06-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (09-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

We hear this and we think

----------

fortis (09-07-2019),Madison (09-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

This can never be overplayed

----------

Crusader (09-18-2019),fortis (09-07-2019),Madison (09-07-2019)

----------


## fortis

"He drivin' a drop top Cadillac"

----------

Daily Bread (09-07-2019),Madison (09-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Crusader (09-18-2019),fortis (09-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

A lot of people don't care for him but it's about the times and what was happening . I think he was more influential than the Beatles .
Guess you had to be there

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

fortis (09-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-07-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (09-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-07-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (09-07-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------

Brat (09-07-2019),darroll (09-07-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------

Brat (09-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-07-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Sold more copies than The Beatle’s “I want to hold your hand.”

----------

Brat (09-08-2019)

----------


## Brat

I heard a bit of this last night watching Ken Burns' Country Music.  Brought back some great memories!

----------

Daily Bread (09-10-2019),Kodiak (09-09-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I heard a bit of this last night watching Ken Burns' Country Music.  Brought back some great memories!


Damn! I've been waiting for that to air. Was it the first installment. I may watch it on the tablet today.

----------


## Brat

No, the first installment will be next weekend.  This was an overview, and preview.  It was glorious!

Vince Gill with his "I Will Always Love You" made me a blubbering mess.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Kodiak

Damn, haven't heard that in decades.  I always thought it was a cool tune.

----------

Brat (09-09-2019)

----------


## Brat

@HawkTheSlayer https://www.pbs.org/show/country-music/

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> No, the first installment will be next weekend.  This was an overview, and preview.  It was glorious!
> 
> Vince Gill with his "I Will Always Love You" made me a blubbering mess.


Dang it. I'd like to see that too. 

Vince is prolly one of the best songwriters ever. 
Way back in the day he was with the band Pure Prarie League and they had a great hit with this song.







But here is my favorite rendition of Vinces biggest hit,  Go Rest High, with Ann and Nancy Wilson(Heart) and Deanna Carter.

----------

Brat (09-09-2019),Daily Bread (09-10-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer https://www.pbs.org/show/country-music/


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Brat

On that page is the entire show last night (2 hours).  Wait til you get a load of Rhiannon Giddons!

----------



----------


## fortis

Guitar riffs!!!

----------

Kodiak (09-09-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-10-2019),Kris P Bacon (09-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Guitar riffs!!!


I saw that tour at the Cow Palace in San Francisco 78 or 79.

----------

Brat (09-10-2019)

----------


## fortis

> I saw that tour at the Cow Palace in San Francisco 78 or 79.


I'll bet it was fantasic, an event you'll always cherish.

----------

Brat (09-10-2019)

----------


## fortis

Choreographed by Bob Fosse.

----------

Brat (09-10-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (09-10-2019),fortis (09-10-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> I'll bet it was fantasic, an event you'll always cherish.


It was a great show and they made a video of it on that tour.  I drove from Sacramento see him again a couple years later at the Cow Palace to see the "Trans" tour and it sucked.   He would play two or three of his classics in his usual country relaxed type clothing, then went back stage changed clothes to a weird suit and put on bizarre sun glasses.  Then played songs off the Trans album where he dabbled in techno-crap.  Totally out of style for Neil Young.  I doubt that album sold well at all.

----------

Brat (09-10-2019),fortis (09-10-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

sargentodiaz (09-11-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Brat

There is something wrong with this page, page 317.

----------


## fortis

> There is something wrong with this page, page 317.


What's wrong, not loading etc.

----------


## Brat

One post by Daily Bread is not showing up, and the page hangs on it.

----------


## fortis

> One post by Daily Bread is not showing up, and the page hangs on it.


I see that Daily bread has 2 posts on page 317 & i see both of them

----------

Brat (09-11-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (09-11-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-13-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-14-2019),Daily Bread (09-14-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-14-2019),Daily Bread (09-14-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

In 1995, CBC Radio asked listeners which song they would choose as an alternative Canadian National Anthem. They chose in a runaway Stan Roger's "Northwest Passage" (1981).

----------

Daily Bread (09-14-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

@Piru that sounds similar to this .

----------

Midgardian/Piru (09-14-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

:Headbang:   :Headbang:   :Headbang:

----------


## Kodiak

Epic cover of Dio/Rainbow's The Temple of the King....

----------

Brat (09-15-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-15-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

Guess who?

----------

Brat (09-16-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Guess who?


Isn't that the chick from the Eurythmics?  Can't remember her name, but she looks like the one that sang Sweet Dreams.

This was my favorite female singer of that time period....

----------

Brat (09-16-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

This is Trinn's thing and I kinda feel her vibe, so I'm posting this:

----------

Brat (09-16-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Next is them Miami boys my friend's dead son liked. I still have his Charlie Brown hat.  :Wink: 

It's right behind me, yes it is, and he is not forgotten.

----------

Brat (09-16-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Next is them Miami boys my friend's dead son liked. I still have his Charlie Brown hat. 
> 
> It's right behind me, yes it is, and he is not forgotten.


HWGA is asking about you. I told them what you said happened. He wanted to know your handle but I couldn't remember it but knew it was something like girlie man or Florida man, I dunno!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Trinnity

> Time to go folks, see ya round


I'm worried.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

O M G !

This kid is great, playing With greatness. They way they both ham it up is hilarious.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> O M G !
> 
> This kid is great, playing With greatness. They way they both ham it up is hilarious.


I would love to know who the kid is and what happened to him.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Kelly's Irish Brigade fought the cowardly Lincolnites of the Union at the Battle of Chancellorsville.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (09-22-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------


## Madison

*Collective Soul - Heavy - 7/25/1999 - Woodstock 99 West Stage (Official)*

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

@potlatch ,

----------

potlatch (09-22-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-22-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> @potlatch ,


Thanks Piru, I turned the sound up and it had Caption too! Listened all the way through. Sad times in those black and white pictures - looked like 'Dust Bowl' times....?  

You're the first person who ever posted a song  for me.  :Cool20:

----------

darroll (09-23-2019),Midgardian/Piru (09-23-2019)

----------


## fortis

Live version...

----------

Brat (09-23-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Thanks Piru, I turned the sound up and it had Caption too! Listened all the way through. Sad times in those black and white pictures - looked like 'Dust Bowl' times....?  
> 
> You're the first person who ever posted a song  for me.


You may have heard this one, another music video with black and white pictures of the Great Depression.

----------

potlatch (09-23-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> You may have heard this one, another music video with black and white pictures of the Great Depression.


That's a sad one but the lyrics are touching. 'You should have seen it in color'.
Thinking - 'You had to live it in color' to really know/understand how it was.
Thanks again!  :Smile:

----------

Midgardian/Piru (09-23-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-24-2019)

----------


## fortis

With Patti Russo

----------

Brat (09-27-2019)

----------


## fortis

With Patti Russo

----------

Brat (09-27-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

​

----------

Brat (09-28-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (09-28-2019),Madison (09-28-2019),NORAD (09-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (09-28-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

.

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (09-28-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (09-29-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Guess which career this tune launched:

----------

Brat (09-29-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (10-01-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-02-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (10-02-2019),Madison (10-05-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (10-05-2019),fortis (10-05-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (10-05-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> 


 One of my favorites of the 70's.

----------

Brat (10-05-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> 


 My sister's favorite song of the time.

----------

Brat (10-05-2019)

----------


## Robert

Not my favorite but up at the top nevertheless

----------


## Robert

What  about this song?

----------

Brat (10-10-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (10-10-2019),Robert (10-10-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (10-10-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-10-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

One of the best voices in metal...

----------

Brat (10-10-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

The Beatles Abbey Road album has returned to the top of the British album charts 50 years after its first release.

----------

Brat (10-10-2019),fortis (10-10-2019),ruthless terrier (10-07-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (10-10-2019)

----------


## potlatch

A real 'oldie';  Little Richard - *Slippin' and Slidin' (Peepin' and Hidin')*

----------

Brat (10-10-2019)

----------


## Robert

> 


Excellent song. I had forgot that song. 
Thanks for posting it.

----------

fortis (10-10-2019)

----------


## Robert

> 


I don't know nearly as much about those whining songs. I like happy music.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## potlatch

@HawkTheSlayer
About Tin Man -

She was heartbroken because of her ex-husband Blake Shelton.  I have pictures of one of my twin daughters with Blake Shelton.

----------



----------


## fortis

I  never heard anyone sing with such heart, & especially this song.

----------

Brat (10-11-2019),potlatch (10-11-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

MJ is one of my neighbors. That's her husband on guitar. He's very good.

----------

Brat (10-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Excellent song. I had forgot that song. 
> Thanks for posting it.


The group came from The Hague, Netherlands and every one of them is no longer with us.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> I  never heard anyone sing with such heart, & especially this song.


Thank you very much. He wanted nothing more than to record religious songs and this was absolutely one of his favorites.

----------

fortis (10-11-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (10-12-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-12-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-13-2019),sargentodiaz (10-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Spoken - Breathe Again*

----------



----------


## Madison

*Audioslave - Like a Stone*

----------

Brat (10-14-2019),Kodiak (10-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Filter - Hey Man, Nice Shot*

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-14-2019)

----------


## fortis

*joan jett - crimson and clover*

----------

Brat (10-14-2019),sargentodiaz (10-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Acoustic

----------

Brat (10-14-2019),Madison (10-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Electric

----------

Brat (10-14-2019),Madison (10-15-2019)

----------


## darroll

waylon jennings wrong youtube - Bing

----------

Brat (10-14-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-16-2019),fortis (10-16-2019)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (10-16-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Great White doing a classic tune off Led Zeppelin's first album.  Jack Russell has an incredible voice. Not many can do Robert Plant justice like he can....

----------

Brat (10-16-2019),darroll (10-16-2019),El Guapo (10-17-2019),fortis (10-17-2019)

----------


## El Guapo

> Great White doing a classic tune off Led Zeppelin's first album.  Jack Russell has an incredible voice. Not many can do Robert Plant justice like he can....


 Great White did some awesome covers- The Who's 'Substitute' was a good one and of course their biggest hit was an Ian Hunter tune...

This one's my fave GW tune

----------

Kodiak (10-17-2019),Madison (10-19-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

I will never forget the first time I heard Great White.  It was in the mid 80's and where I worked, I could pick up a tiny radio station that was ran by the local high school around 5 miles away.   Commercial free and a lot of music the regular AM and FM stations never played.  Forgot which GW song it was, but immediately went to Tower Records and picked up their first album.  Very underrated band that hit the scene when the glam bands like Motley Crue, Poison etc were taking up all the air waves.

----------


## fortis



----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Unfortunately, Great White will always be known for this.

Warning, NSFW!

----------


## ruthless terrier

Tom Waits on the War in Iraq .. or Afghanistan .. or wherever.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (10-19-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

fortis (10-20-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (10-20-2019),fortis (10-20-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (10-26-2019)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (10-25-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (10-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

It's sat nite on DBs deck . Fire going it's beautiful out so crack open your favorite and let Wolfman Jack take you back .

----------

Brat (10-26-2019),Madison (10-26-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I wanna get to heaven.

----------

Brat (10-26-2019),Daily Bread (11-01-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-26-2019),Madison (10-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-26-2019),Madison (10-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-26-2019),Madison (10-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Basil Haydens Kentucky Bourbon and the Annimals  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (10-26-2019),darroll (10-26-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-26-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 



I didn`t know that song/singer I just heard it ...it`s nice ! 
I love it!
I just did a search  :Sad20:  
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benny_Mardones

Benny was diagnosed with Parkinson's disease in 2000. Despite his illness, he continues to perform to sold-out audiences in central New York, where he retains a notable fan following. On December 16, 2017 Mardones performed "Into the Night" publicly for the last time at the Turning Stone Casino in Verona, NY.[4]


In July, 2018 Benny underwent DBS (Deep Brain Stimulation) which minimized the tremors, but unfortunately complications from the extensive surgeries created numerous other balance, stability, confusion, and pain issues. After surgery, Benny suffered multiple falls including one that dislocated his hip and shattered his pelvic bone. Continued dislocations and several surgeries later, Benny spent a long time fighting various infections. His hip replacement surgery was completed in January 2019. Since then, he dislocated his hip again and recently had another surgery to fix that.


In December, 2018 a GoFundMe campaign was started to help with ongoing medical costs.




I don`t know why but it did make me have few tears...he have a lot of courage!!!!

----------

Daily Bread (11-01-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

Here is an incredible song that every guy should have in their toolbox.  It is not for seducing women, but to be used after you have seduced them, figure it out... This is a really short version, you want to get a much longer version (depending on your stamina I guess).

It is, of course, one of if not the most famous love making songs, Ravel's Bolero.  Now, it is true that Ravel himself was not very happy with this piece of music even though it is what he is known for most.  Also, this was originally going to be the theme of the original Star Wars movie, go figure.

I love it, and it has served me well for many years...

----------

Brat (10-27-2019),fortis (10-27-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (10-28-2019),fortis (10-27-2019),Karl (10-27-2019)

----------


## darroll

speak softly love theme from the godfather - Bing video

----------

Brat (10-28-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (10-28-2019),Daily Bread (11-01-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Let's liven things up.....

----------

Brat (10-28-2019),Daily Bread (11-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (11-01-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Daily Bread (11-01-2019)

----------


## darroll



----------

Daily Bread (11-01-2019),sargentodiaz (10-31-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> 


She's got a nice voice too.

----------

darroll (10-31-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (11-01-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I sure do miss Steve Marriot. He had a long career. Believe it or not he actually sang itchy coo park when he was with the Small Faces before his Humble Pie days.

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

One of my faves.
Some rockin' soul.

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

I was a huge fan of Humble Pie and saw them in 1972 with Boz Scaggs and Slade.  Steve Marriott was awesome, hyper and skinny as a rail.   My favorite of theirs and their most rockin'.....  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

dup

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I was a huge fan of Humble Pie and saw them in 1972 with Boz Scaggs and Slade.  Steve Marriott was awesome, hyper and skinny as a rail.   My favorite of theirs and their most rockin'.....


And of course the anthem, 30 days in the hole.

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),Kodiak (11-01-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Another favorite band of mine from that time period was Free w/Paul Rogers pre Bad Company.   Funky as hell bass playing by Andy Fraser with killer guitar work by Paul Kossoff...

----------

Brat (11-02-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Rodgers still has one of the best voices in the business. I used to love playing bass to free songs back in the seventies.

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),Kodiak (11-01-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Yep, one of the best voices ever in rock.

----------

Brat (11-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Yup it's Wolfman Jack time

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> And of course the anthem, 30 days in the hole.



I knew I'd heard that band b4.  :Sofa: 

I don't need no doctor is jammin'!  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (11-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Yup it's Wolfman Jack time


Grand Funk was much more than that. That's just the tip of the iceberg. 

2 of the best bands in America ever are on this page.

Grand Funk and Humble pie.

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),fortis (11-02-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Rodgers still has one of the best voices in the business. I used to love playing bass to free songs back in the seventies.


I agree.

The Grand Funk guy and Humble Pie was great, too.

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I change it up. Kenny give you some good advice.

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),Daily Bread (11-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),fortis (11-03-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),fortis (11-03-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),darroll (11-06-2019),fortis (11-03-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),fortis (11-03-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Here's a Grand Funk concert. They jam like a mofo.






I agree.

The Grand Funk guy and Humble Pie was great, too.

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),Daily Bread (11-02-2019),fortis (11-03-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-02-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Selmas freakin hot
A DEMON NIGHT Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies Ð”ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð½-Ð½Ð¾Ñ‡ÑŒ Tarantino - YouTube

----------

Brat (11-02-2019),fortis (11-03-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),fortis (11-03-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (11-02-2019),MrogersNhood (11-02-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (11-02-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

^Santana song

----------


## fortis

Should be the new anthem...

----------

Daily Bread (11-03-2019),Lone Gunman (11-06-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (11-06-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (11-03-2019),Daily Bread (11-03-2019),Lone Gunman (11-06-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Lone Gunman (11-06-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> 


I thought I'd experienced every kind of musical there's ever been.
This is a first for me. Thank you very much.

----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Lone Gunman (11-06-2019),tom (11-05-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Kodiak (11-06-2019),Lone Gunman (11-06-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (11-06-2019),darroll (11-06-2019),El Guapo (11-07-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Dutch singer Anneke doing Dolly Parton justice.

edit: Looks like you have to click on the Youtube link, but it's worth it.  She is great...

----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Lone Gunman (11-08-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Anneke doing Iron Maiden in Seattle last month.  She is hilarious at the beginning.  A super personality...

----------

Lone Gunman (11-08-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## gamewell45

Hank Thompson - A Six Pack To Go.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-08-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (11-08-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (11-08-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Lol @ Mr. Howell and Grandpa Munster.

----------

fortis (11-08-2019),Lone Gunman (11-08-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (11-08-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Captain Obvious (11-13-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Captain Obvious (11-13-2019),sargentodiaz (11-09-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Lone Gunman (11-08-2019),sargentodiaz (11-09-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Lone Gunman (11-08-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019),sargentodiaz (11-09-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------

Lone Gunman (11-08-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019),sargentodiaz (11-09-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-13-2019),Captain Obvious (11-13-2019),Daily Bread (11-13-2019),Kodiak (11-13-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (11-13-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-13-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-13-2019),Kodiak (11-14-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-13-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-13-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (11-14-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-14-2019),Kodiak (11-15-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@MrMike @Madison

----------

Brat (11-14-2019),fortis (11-14-2019),Madison (11-15-2019),MrMike (11-14-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


Sad only one of the original seven members left, Gary Rossington.  They still sound great though with Ronnies brother Johnny on vocals.

----------

Brat (11-15-2019),Madison (11-15-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> 


Wut da hell is that?

----------

Brat (11-15-2019),Madison (11-15-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Guitarist/singer Ricky Medlocke who is now in Lynyrd Skynrd (on the left in Madisons vid)  came to fame with this song.  Love southern rock!

----------

Brat (11-15-2019),fortis (11-15-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------

Brat (11-15-2019),Daily Bread (11-17-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Wut da hell is that?


Hurdy Gurdy.

----------

Brat (11-15-2019),Madison (11-15-2019),MrogersNhood (11-15-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------

Brat (11-15-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------

Brat (11-15-2019),Daily Bread (11-17-2019),darroll (11-15-2019),fortis (11-15-2019)

----------


## Brat

That hurdy-gurdy sounds awesome!  Quite beautiful.

----------



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (11-20-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (11-20-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

While most my age were listening to bubble gum or top 40, I was rockin' to Sabbaths first album which defined metal...  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (11-20-2019)

----------


## darroll

For you RR people.

----------

Brat (11-20-2019),jirqoadai (11-18-2019),sargentodiaz (11-18-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50



----------


## MrogersNhood

This thread was supposed to be Trinnity-ish songs. I certainly deviated.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## darroll



----------

sargentodiaz (11-21-2019)

----------


## darroll

My song

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

darroll (11-23-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Last night in Houston.   :Headbang:

----------

Brat (11-24-2019),metalman (11-25-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (11-24-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (11-26-2019),fortis (11-24-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (11-26-2019),darroll (11-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (11-26-2019),Captain Obvious (11-26-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious

>

----------

Madison (11-26-2019),QuaseMarco (11-27-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (11-27-2019),Captain Obvious (11-27-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

My thread and I haven't posted a song in a long time.


*Monster under my bed* 
*Call me Karizma*
2019

It won't let me post it. It says "unavailable".

So here is the youtube link:

ok so I can't post even the link. Damn. See the song and title  above and go to youtube if you can't see it here. Sorry.

Call Me Karizma - Monster (Under My Bed) - YouTube

Just click the title at the top of the video below

----------

Brat (12-05-2019),Captain Obvious (11-27-2019),QuaseMarco (11-28-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious

> My thread and I haven't posted a song in a long time.
> 
> 
> *Monster under my bed* 
> *Call me Karizma*
> 2019
> 
> It won't let me post it. It says "unavailable".
> 
> ...

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (12-05-2019),Captain Obvious (12-06-2019),fortis (12-02-2019),sargentodiaz (12-03-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (12-05-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

RIP Ginger Baker and Jack Bruce...

----------

Brat (12-05-2019),Call_me_Ishmael (12-14-2019),Captain Obvious (12-06-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

*Wild Horses/The Flying Burrito Brothers HD*

----------

Brat (12-06-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Cool band from Melania's home country, Slovenia....

----------

Brat (12-07-2019),Madison (12-07-2019)

----------


## Madison

*The Road To Hell - Chris Rea @Paris 2017.10.09*

----------

Brat (12-07-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Cool old BOC tune and fun video....

----------

Brat (12-08-2019)

----------


## potlatch

Running through my mind has been this song; Kenny Rogers - The Gambler

----------

Brat (12-08-2019)

----------


## darroll

Ian Tyson songs - Bing video

----------

Brat (12-11-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (12-13-2019),darroll (12-12-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (12-13-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (12-13-2019)

----------


## fortis

Not able to copy this vid, a Beatles tune.

https://vimeo.com/217894650

----------

El Guapo (12-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Alice In Chains - Bleed The Freak (Official Video)*

----------

Brat (12-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Mad Season - Long Gone Day*

----------

Brat (12-13-2019),Kodiak (12-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Nothing else matters awesome intro*

----------

Brat (12-13-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

RIP Chester...

----------

Madison (12-13-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

:Headbang:

----------

Madison (12-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground*

----------


## Madison

*Kid Rock - Born Free Live*

----------

Brat (12-14-2019),OldSchool (12-13-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious



----------


## Madison

*Sully Erna - Until Then*

----------

Kodiak (12-13-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


Why am I not surprised that you'd like that shit?

 :Geez:

----------

Captain Obvious (12-13-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Nirvana - In Bloom


*<strong>



And the story of his death ...interesting ...wondering as well



*Kurt Cobain's Last Phone Call To Pat Smear*

----------


## Captain Obvious



----------


## Captain Obvious



----------


## Madison

*Creed: "My Own Prison"*

----------


## Captain Obvious

> *Creed: "My Own Prison"*


I saw Creed... 25 years ago, in Pittsburgh.  Sevendust opened for them and I really wanted to see Sevendust but Creed was ok.  Good show.

----------


## OldSchool

For Friday the 13th:

----------

Brat (12-14-2019),Madison (12-14-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Saw Stevie Ray Vaughn at the Warfield Theater in San Fransciso sometime in the mid 80s before he died.

----------

Brat (12-14-2019),Madison (12-14-2019),OldSchool (12-13-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-14-2019),Madison (12-14-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-14-2019),Madison (12-14-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (12-14-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

potlatch (12-19-2019)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------


## Crusader



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

Give it Away by Red Hot Chili Peppers Live @ Alcatraz





Soundgarden - Slaves and Bulldozers - Live 2013





Nirvana - Breed    Live 1993

----------

Brat (12-15-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I love Phil Greer's channel.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Good family harmony. One of my fave bluegrass/cajun , conversion songs.
This video is 7 years before the previous one.  @Rickity Plumber-bayou Buddy

----------


## Madison

:Headbang: 


Audioslave Live 8 Berlin Germany 2005

----------

Captain Obvious (12-17-2019),Kodiak (12-15-2019)

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

Written by Prince and performed with emotion:

----------


## Madison

*velvet revolver - mr brownstone live*

----------


## Kodiak

Starts slow, then rips.  :Headbang:

----------

Captain Obvious (12-17-2019),Madison (12-15-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------


## Tom444



----------


## Tom444



----------


## Madison

I didn`t know Christopher Lee went metal once  :Smiley20:

----------

Kodiak (12-16-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious

> Starts slow, then rips.


Metal pioneers, along with Dark Angel.

When I took the CPA exam I got up early and blasted this stuff to motivate me for the exam.

I passed lol, part of my life I look back on and smile.

----------

Kodiak (12-17-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Captain Obvious (12-17-2019),metalman (12-19-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

OMG. That blonde got some some moves.

----------

Brat (12-20-2019),darroll (12-18-2019)

----------


## darroll

rainy day woman song - Bing video

----------

Brat (12-20-2019)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (12-20-2019),Captain Obvious (12-21-2019)

----------


## metalman



----------

Brat (12-20-2019),Captain Obvious (12-21-2019),El Guapo (12-21-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (12-21-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (12-20-2019),fortis (12-20-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious



----------


## fortis



----------



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (12-21-2019)

----------


## Madison

You really got me

----------

Brat (12-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Styx - Crystal Ball*

----------

Brat (12-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Billy Squier - The Stroke*

----------

Brat (12-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20: 


*Lynyrd Skynyrd "Free Bird" (Live in Atlantic City)*

----------

Brat (12-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Nine Inch Nails - Wish (Live)*

----------

Brat (12-22-2019)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-22-2019),Hillofbeans (12-22-2019),potlatch (12-22-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Killer song and badass lead guitar at the end.    :Headbang:

----------

Brat (12-22-2019),Madison (12-22-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20:        @HawkTheSlayer



*The Band of Heathens - "Hurricane"

*

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer
> 
> 
> 
> *The Band of Heathens - "Hurricane"
> 
> *


 @Madison, that is excellent!  Perfect for a Sunday. 


In the mid 70s when I first started playing music, there was a shortage of bass players and organ masters. I played rock( or any kind. Lol)  bass for many years. I enjoyed it, although I gravitated back to the guitar for writing purposes.

In the rock world of the 70s, the Hammond B3  organ ruled. Keyboards were a staple. It's good to here musicians utilizing the organ again.

----------

Madison (12-22-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Madison, here is some Louisiana keyboard rock from the early 70s.

----------

Madison (12-22-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Madison

> @Madison, here is some Louisiana keyboard rock from the early 70s.




I like the voice of that singer...this is one of the thing that make me like or not and for sure the song as well...some musicians are fuckin good some are real machines ...just look at drummers and some guitarists are just OMG

----------



----------


## Madison

I like that one  :Smile:  but seems there is no other song that that one  :Thinking: 

Maybe the guy did an experience  :Dontknow:

----------



----------


## Kodiak

She makes it look soooooo easy...

----------

Captain Obvious (12-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

For fuck sakes ...I was listening at a rock music radio station and they just did pitch that stupid song ...I searched on youtube LOLOLOL
 :Thinking:  ...maybe they did smoke something 





I just did a search to see what they look like ...ok strange  :Thinking: 

They sound like asshats retards

----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak

> They sound like asshats retards



 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Yes they do.  I couldn't make it past 10 seconds.

----------

Madison (12-22-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious

> She makes it look soooooo easy...

----------


## El Guapo

>

----------

Brat (12-22-2019),Captain Obvious (12-24-2019)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## fortis



----------

Captain Obvious (12-24-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (12-24-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

born under a bad sign: SRV and Albert King.

----------

Brat (12-24-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious

> 


Never saw Bad Company but saw The Firm, kind of a mash-up version.

----------

fortis (12-24-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  Some father/daughter bonding.

----------

Captain Obvious (12-25-2019),Virgil Jones (12-25-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (12-25-2019)

----------


## fortis



----------

Captain Obvious (12-25-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious

> 


The flip side to that 45 was a tune called "on and on".

For the record lol, dating myself.

----------

Brat (12-27-2019),fortis (12-26-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

fortis (12-26-2019),Kodiak (12-26-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

darroll (12-26-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Damn, she's got some pipes!

edit: was referring to post 3480

----------



----------


## Captain Obvious

> Damn, she's got some pipes!


Good voice too

----------



----------


## fortis

I posted this before but she does a fantastic job with this classic it's worth it to post again...

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (12-29-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## Madison

*Foo Fighters - My Hero - Live At Wembley Stadium, 2008*

----------

Brat (12-29-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Metallica: One (Slane Castle - Meath, Ireland - June 8, 2019)*

----------

Brat (12-29-2019)

----------


## darroll

little richard music youtube - Bing video

----------

potlatch (12-30-2019)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Never judge a book by its cover.  :Headbang:

----------


## Madison

Good song ...
*These Days*

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (01-04-2020)

----------


## Madison

Dave Grohl drummer moments

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

The sabotage   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## b.Larset



----------


## Madison

*In This Moment - Sick Like Me (Official Video)*

----------


## Madison

*In This Moment - Sick Like Me (Official Video)*

----------


## El Guapo

This one goes out to general Soleimani

----------

Brat (01-04-2020),Daily Bread (01-04-2020),fortis (01-04-2020),Lone Gunman (01-04-2020)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (01-04-2020)

----------


## fortis

> This one goes out to general Soleimani


And how real Americans feel...

----------

Brat (01-10-2020),El Guapo (01-04-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

a mellow song for Monday morning.

----------

Brat (01-10-2020),Call_me_Ishmael (01-10-2020),Madison (01-10-2020)

----------


## Madison

Friday night  :Smile:

----------

Brat (01-10-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Farewell to the King. RIP Neil

----------

Madison (01-14-2020)

----------


## darroll

andy williams (where do i begin) love story - Bing video

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (01-14-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (01-14-2020)

----------


## Madison

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside - Live*

----------


## Madison

*Velvet Revolver - She Builds Quick Machines*

----------


## ruthless terrier

you better get yourself together. pretty soon you're gonna be dead.

----------

Brat (01-14-2020),fortis (01-14-2020)

----------


## Madison

I always loved that song!

----------

Brat (01-17-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I always loved that song!


I remember watching that when it premiered. It was long, long ago.
I really didn't care for nirvana until I watched that Unplugged Set.

----------

Brat (01-17-2020),Madison (01-14-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I remember watching that when it premiered. It was long, long ago.
> I really didn't care for nirvana until I watched that Unplugged Set.


Yeah I think it was 1993

----------

Brat (01-17-2020)

----------


## Madison

*Alice In Chains - Nutshell (Unplugged)*

----------

Brat (01-17-2020)

----------


## Madison

Live performance of "New Damage" from Soundgarden: Live from the Artists Den.

----------

Brat (01-17-2020)

----------


## Madison

Collective Soul - December - 7/25/1999 - Woodstock 99 West Stage (Official)

----------

Brat (01-17-2020)

----------


## Madison

Puddle Of Mudd performing Blurry

----------

Brat (01-17-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-17-2020),jirqoadai (01-15-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

<spoiler> _stranger things 3



_

----------

Brat (01-17-2020),Daily Bread (01-16-2020),Madison (01-17-2020)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (01-17-2020),Lone Gunman (01-16-2020),Madison (01-17-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-17-2020),darroll (01-16-2020),OneDumbBlonde (01-16-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (01-17-2020),Daily Bread (01-16-2020),jirqoadai (01-17-2020),Madison (01-17-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (01-17-2020),Madison (01-17-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (01-17-2020),Daily Bread (01-16-2020),Madison (01-17-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-17-2020)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde



----------

Brat (01-17-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Watched the enhanced video for Kid Rock's "Cowboy"

----------



----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Neo

This has got to be my first record I got up to dance Northern soul dancing to when I was 15.

----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020),Madison (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020),Madison (01-18-2020)

----------


## Brat

Thanks for these lovely songs, @Daily Bread especially Skeeter Davis.  The Association is my hometown band!

----------

Daily Bread (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020),Madison (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I guess I'm stuck in the 60s tonight. Gotta admit it it was pretty cool .

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020),Madison (01-18-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (01-18-2020),Madison (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

What the hell did she throw off that bridge ?

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

The Association was my top "mood music " when I was dating @Brat . Glad you like the tunes too .
Here's one for Little Stevie Wonder - the dude was 12 when he hit the charts with this #1 hit

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020),Neo (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Here ya go Brat - from your boys in the neighborhood .

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

The nuns must have loved this student lol.

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Daily Bread (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

A lot of people didn't appreciate Dillion but he was a master at putting his poetry to music . I guess you had to be there to understand it . I was young when I met him in NYC and didnt realize how influential he'd become .

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

This is his best and I consider it music's top song depicting the 60 scene

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Hey @Neo here's another

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Neo (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Beautiful voice and powerful song @Brat

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Neo

> Hey @Neo here's another


Yeah released in 73, I was 14 early in that year.

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Daily Bread (01-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> The Association was my top "mood music " when I was dating @Brat . Glad you like the tunes too .
> Here's one for Little Stevie Wonder - the dude was 12 when he hit the charts with this #1 hit


O-M-G!
I didn't know you dated @Brat!

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Daily Bread (01-18-2020)

----------


## Neo

I have all of the early Isley Brothers songs on iPhone music list....essential listening.  :Smile:

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Daily Bread (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Grass Roots

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Rest in Peace Rob

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Neo

For northern soul freaks this is a normal thing to do.

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Daily Bread (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> For northern soul freaks this is a normal thing to do.


White men can't dance lol

----------


## Brat

> O-M-G!
> I didn't know you dated @Brat!


LOL! *smack*

Btw, no Svengoolie tonight.  Pre-empted for bakkaball.  :Sad20:

----------

Daily Bread (01-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Daily Bread (01-18-2020),Madison (01-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> LOL! *smack*
> 
> Btw, no Svengoolie tonight.  Pre-empted for bakkaball.


No @Brat! I watch it antenna, on MeTV at 7pm central every sat. It's going to be a murder mystery this week and it's going to be in color(boo/lol not scary boo) . I forgot the name. Something like The Dark Side. I'm not going to watch this week.

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Fudge

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Brat

Ahhh, 64 was a good year!

----------

Daily Bread (01-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> No @Brat! I watch it antenna, on MeTV at 7pm central every sat. It's going to be a murder mystery this week and it's going to be in color(boo/lol not scary boo) . I forgot the name. Something like The Dark Side. I'm not going to watch this week.


 @HawkTheSlayer

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer


Lol. He does an original, unique tune every week based on the movie subject matter and scenes.
Cracks me up. 
This is his 40th year as Sven!

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Daily Bread (01-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Ahhh, 64 was a good year!


Can you get MeTV?

----------

Brat (01-18-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Daily Bread (01-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


I like that drummer  :Smile:

----------


## Brat

> Can you get MeTV?


Yes, but tonight was pre-empted for a basketball game.  So, I am watching season 1 episode 10 of SNL with Buck Henry as host.  Damn the writing was spot on back then, I'm howling with laughter!

----------

Daily Bread (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-19-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yes, but tonight was pre-empted for a basketball game.  So, I am watching season 1 episode 10 of SNL with Buck Henry as host.  Damn the writing was spot on back then, I'm howling with laughter!


Lol. Im watching that too, but first I watched dateline.
Crazy. It was playing on MeTV . The Old Dark House.

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),Lone Gunman (01-19-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

>

----------

Brat (01-18-2020),jirqoadai (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-19-2020),OneDumbBlonde (01-19-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-18-2020),jirqoadai (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-19-2020),OneDumbBlonde (01-19-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-18-2020),jirqoadai (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-19-2020)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> 





> 


 :Sofa: 



 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I'm trying, but that's about as close as I can get to liking Rush.  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (01-19-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

you people are prolly thanking your God that i havent learned how to post video. bagpipes, banjos, fiddles and pianos are my favorite instruments.........in that order.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-20-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Can you get MeTV?


I never heard of it before @HawkTheSlayer but was messing with the TV in our recently purchased 5th wheel trailer and came across it over the air.  So, I sat out there yesterday and watched The Big Valley, Rawhide and Wagon Train.  Westerns I have not seen in decades.   :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I never heard of it before @HawkTheSlayer but was messing with the TV in our recently purchased 5th wheel trailer and came across it over the air.  So, I sat out there yesterday and watched The Big Valley, Rawhide and Wagon Train.  Westerns I have not seen in decades.


Lol. Saturday western roundup.

Weeknights=Mash, Andy Griffith, gomer Pyle, green acres, hogan's heroes.

If you can catch MeTV, usually H & I will be offered on The sister station(s). That's what I watch every night( unless a I've seen one a thousand times). Starting at 7pm central it's 5 hours of Star Trek.
Starts off with Kirk and the original series. Then, Next Generation, followed by Deep Space9, Voyager, and Enterprise.

MeTV and H & I are also offered on almost all cable and satellite systems including U- Verse.

----------

Kodiak (01-19-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (01-19-2020),Daily Bread (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020),Madison (01-19-2020)

----------


## Brat

> you people are prolly thanking your God that i havent learned how to post video. bagpipes, banjos, fiddles and pianos are my favorite instruments.........in that order.


I love those instruments too!  I wouldn't mind if you posted any or all of those.  Have you seen the 3 Celtic ladies who play custom bagpipes?  Their music is stunning and so are they.

----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> Lol. Saturday western roundup.
> 
> Weeknights=Mash, Andy Griffith, gomer Pyle, green acres, hogan's heroes.
> 
> If you can catch MeTV, usually H & I will be offered on The sister station(s). That's what I watch every night( unless a I've seen one a thousand times). Starting at 7pm central it's 5 hours of Star Trek.
> Starts off with Kirk and the original series. Then, Next Generation, followed by Deep Space9, Voyager, and Enterprise.
> 
> MeTV and H & I are also offered on almost all cable and satellite systems including U- Verse.


Brady Bunch mini binges Sunday afternoons  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Brady Bunch mini binges Sunday afternoons


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020),OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Brady Bunch mini binges Sunday afternoons


Getting my dose of Mary Ann on Gilligan' s Island.

----------

Brat (01-19-2020),El Guapo (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> I'm trying, but that's about as close as I can get to liking Rush.


 @OneDumbBlonde
 There is still hope for you. This is for your own good. Now hold still...










- Movements:
I. Buenos Nochas, Mein Froinds! - [ 0:00 - 0:27 ]
II. To Sleep, Perchance To Dream... - [ 0:27 - 2:00 ]
III. Strangiato Theme - [ 2:00 - 3:16 ]
IV. A Lerxst In Wonderland - [ 3:16 - 5:49 ]
V. Monsters! - [ 5:49 - 6:09 ]
VI. The Ghost Of The Aragon - [ 6:09 - 6:45 ]
VII. Danforth And Pape - [ 6:45 - 7:26 ]
VIII. The Waltz Of The Shreves - [ 7:26 - 7:49 ]
IX. Never Turn Your Back On A Monster! - [ 7:49 - 8:02 ]
X. Monsters! (Reprise) - [ 8:02 - 8:17 ]
XI. Strangiato Theme (Reprise) - [ 8:17 - 9:20 ] 
XII. A Farewell To Things - [ 9:20 - 9:34 ]





Movement VII:  Danforth and Pape

El G fun fact: That's a street intersection in Toronto. Yours truly had an apt. there once upon a time.

----------

Brat (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020),OneDumbBlonde (01-20-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (01-19-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> I love those instruments too!  I wouldn't mind if you posted any or all of those.  Have you seen the 3 Celtic ladies who play custom bagpipes?  Their music is stunning and so are they.


yes. they have one girl who attempts to Highland Dance while tooting her pipes.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Neo



----------

Daily Bread (01-28-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Kick in at 1:36 Mark.

----------

Kodiak (01-27-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Daily Bread (01-28-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Kodiak (01-29-2020),Lone Gunman (01-29-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Now for the original Cowboy Song.  RIP Gary Moore and Phillip Lynott...

----------

OldSchool (02-01-2020)

----------


## Brat

Unit Four Plus Two.  Concrete and Clay.  Wonderful song, if not too short.  This is the best audio version I could find.  Memories!

----------

Daily Bread (01-31-2020),Kodiak (01-30-2020),Lone Gunman (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

OldSchool (02-01-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020),Lone Gunman (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020),Daily Bread (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020),fortis (02-02-2020),OldSchool (02-01-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020),fortis (02-02-2020),OldSchool (02-01-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (01-31-2020),GreenEyedLady (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020),Daily Bread (01-31-2020),Madison (01-31-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Brat (01-31-2020),Daily Bread (01-31-2020),fortis (01-31-2020),Madison (01-31-2020),potlatch (01-31-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------



----------


## Madison

*Rival Sons - Do Your Worst (Official Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Nickelback - Figured You Out*

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-02-2020)

----------


## Madison

* Until it sleeps*

----------


## potlatch

> 


I haven't been able to enjoy music for decades with my early hearing loss but someone used to post and or send "If" by Bread to me and I thought it was one of the most beautiful songs. Maybe it was the 'time and circumstances'....

----------

Brat (01-31-2020),Daily Bread (01-31-2020),GreenEyedLady (02-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

fortis (01-31-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-31-2020),fortis (01-31-2020),GreenEyedLady (02-02-2020)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (02-01-2020),Daily Bread (02-03-2020),El Guapo (02-01-2020),Madison (02-01-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

I said move over once move over twice 
Come on baby don't be cold as ice.

----------

Brat (02-01-2020),Daily Bread (02-03-2020),fortis (02-02-2020),GreenEyedLady (02-02-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (02-01-2020),Daily Bread (02-03-2020),GreenEyedLady (02-02-2020),Madison (02-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

*The Amity Affliction - All Fucked Up [OFFICIAL VIDEO]*

----------

Daily Bread (02-03-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (02-01-2020),Madison (02-01-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

GreenEyedLady (02-02-2020)

----------


## fortis



----------


## Daily Bread

Nice pick @Neo. This was the black American golden age and I believe that they made the inroads of equality and acceptance through the music they produced . No political laws and rulings came near the effect and respect  that the Motown music scene brought to cross the racial divide we had . They destroyed all the good that came out of it with that era with demands the wanted ,and in most cases were given , and the abuse they committed with those demands . 
They've taken a giant step backwards from those days of inclusion by not accepting responsibility for the problems they still blame us for . 
They've chosen black leaders that think agitation will solve their social problems .

----------

Neo (02-02-2020)

----------


## fortis



----------


## Neo

The Christians released this version of The Isley brother hit, I quite like this version too.

----------

Madison (02-02-2020)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde



----------

Daily Bread (02-02-2020),OldSchool (02-02-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


Thanks, cool tune!

That and I just noticed your sig line: _The tiger and the lion may be more powerful, but the wolf does not perform in the circus.

_

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## OldSchool

"I like that old time rock and roll"

go figure

----------

Brat (02-02-2020),GreenEyedLady (02-02-2020),Madison (02-02-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Time for some Jim Dandy

----------

Brat (02-02-2020),Madison (02-02-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (02-02-2020),Madison (02-02-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

El Guapo (02-02-2020),Madison (02-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

One of my albums that went bye bye a few weeks ago...

----------

Madison (02-03-2020),ruthless terrier (02-04-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

the Louisiana chick can can sing the blues.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-07-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (02-07-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

fortis (02-05-2020),Lone Gunman (02-07-2020),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (02-07-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

original version.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (02-07-2020)

----------


## fortis



----------

Lone Gunman (02-07-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (02-07-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (02-07-2020)

----------


## metalman

Short little piece from an amazing band.

Trying to get my 13yo daughter to play this at church during the offering

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (02-07-2020),Madison (02-07-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (02-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-07-2020),Lone Gunman (02-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

The guy who was MURDERED

----------

Brat (02-07-2020),Lone Gunman (02-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

YOLO   :Smiley ROFLMAO:  LOLOLOLOLOLOL

----------

Lone Gunman (02-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (02-11-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (02-11-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (02-11-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (02-11-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (02-11-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (02-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (02-09-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Japanese metal chicks that kick ass...

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde*

----------

Kodiak (02-10-2020)

----------


## Madison

Lamb of God - Headline Bloodstock Open Air Metal Festival August 2013

----------


## Neo



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I have to post this excellent cover once a year.
Better than a testosterone injection.

----------


## Madison

*Metallica - Am I Evil? Live at the Big 4!*



Live at the Big 4! With Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth and Anthrax

----------

Kodiak (02-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

The girls doing a Maiden classic last week in Louisville, Ky...

----------

Brat (02-10-2020),Madison (02-11-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Love cigar box guitars

----------



----------


## Madison

I dont know why ..but that song is speaking to someone 
can you guess who ..that song probably made for HER
Can we guess........



KURT COBAIN CRIME SCENE MURDERED.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (02-16-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I dont know why ..but that song is speaking to someone 
> can you guess who ..that song probably made for HER
> Can we guess........
> 
> 
> 
> KURT COBAIN CRIME SCENE MURDERED.jpg

----------

Brat (02-11-2020),Lone Gunman (02-16-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (02-16-2020),Madison (02-16-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (02-12-2020),Lone Gunman (02-16-2020),Madison (02-16-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (02-16-2020),Madison (02-16-2020),ruthless terrier (02-14-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (02-16-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (02-16-2020),Madison (02-16-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


One of my *favorites song of Nickelback

----------



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------



----------


## Madison

Alive - Pearl Jam - 1992




Pearl Jam: Alive  - 2006  
 :Smile:

----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## Madison



----------


## Abbey

Does anyone else  think  of @HawkTheSlayer, when you hear, "Born on the  Bayou?"

 Just  wondering.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (02-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (02-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Does anyone else  think  of @HawkTheSlayer, when you hear, "Born on the  Bayou?"
> 
>  Just  wondering.

----------

Abbey (02-20-2020),Madison (02-20-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Lone Gunman (02-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Lone Gunman (02-22-2020),Madison (02-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (02-22-2020),El Guapo (02-22-2020),Lone Gunman (02-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Daily Bread (02-21-2020),Lone Gunman (02-22-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> 


 I have  that album.  I have  Black Sabbath  Paranoid, too.

----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Daily Bread (02-22-2020),Kodiak (02-21-2020),Lone Gunman (02-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Daily Bread (02-21-2020),El Guapo (02-22-2020),Lone Gunman (02-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I have  that album.  I have  Black Sabbath  Paranoid, too.

----------

Abbey (02-21-2020),Brat (02-22-2020),Lone Gunman (02-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Daily Bread (02-21-2020),Lone Gunman (02-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Daily Bread (02-22-2020),Lone Gunman (02-22-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-22-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (02-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Lone Gunman (02-23-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Daily Bread (02-22-2020),Lone Gunman (02-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Twisted Sister was my local band out here on the Island in the 70s. Lead singer Dee Snider is actually a normal ,regular guy that still lives out here and is always volunteering for local events . Yeah ,he walks his dog in the morning and puts out his own garbage cans . I

----------

Brat (02-22-2020),Lone Gunman (02-23-2020),Madison (02-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

Another of my favorite song   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (02-23-2020),Lone Gunman (02-23-2020)

----------


## Madison

*Alter Bridge Live at Wembley - Wonderful Life & Watch over you*

----------

Daily Bread (02-26-2020),Lone Gunman (02-23-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Daily Bread (02-23-2020),Lone Gunman (02-23-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Daily Bread (02-23-2020),Madison (02-26-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Daily Bread (02-23-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Daily Bread (02-23-2020),Madison (02-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Yes and America ! My top groups

----------

Brat (02-24-2020),Lone Gunman (02-23-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (02-24-2020),Daily Bread (02-24-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Toefoot

What a great year, great music. Why did Floyd decide in 1976, and perfectly so to go with this theme? Parliment or history? Music is essential with the right lyrics, the rest is just noise.

----------

Brat (02-25-2020),Daily Bread (02-26-2020),Lone Gunman (02-25-2020)

----------


## Toefoot



----------

Brat (02-25-2020),Lone Gunman (02-25-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

dammit.  thought i posted this before. :/

david at pompeii in '71 with the floyd and no audience but the souls of the dead.

----------

Brat (02-25-2020),Daily Bread (02-26-2020),Madison (02-26-2020),Toefoot (02-25-2020)

----------


## Toefoot

> dammit.  thought i posted this before. :/
> 
> david at pompeii in '71 with the floyd and no audience but the souls of the dead.


This Vid is Raw Floyd and Gilmore like BB King had no other future, one should be so gifted.

----------

Brat (02-25-2020),Lone Gunman (02-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (02-27-2020),Daily Bread (02-26-2020),Lone Gunman (02-29-2020),Madison (02-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-27-2020),Lone Gunman (02-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-27-2020),Lone Gunman (02-29-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (02-29-2020),Daily Bread (02-29-2020),Lone Gunman (02-29-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-29-2020),Lone Gunman (02-29-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (02-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-29-2020),El Guapo (03-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-29-2020)

----------


## Brat

> 


Wow! I haven't heard these two favorites in ages!  Lotsa good stuff you posted today, thank you!

----------

Daily Bread (03-01-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (02-29-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

My sister was at the California Jam concert in 1974 where Emerson Lake & Palmer were headlining.  What a performance by Greg Lake, amazing voice and song writer. RIP Greg....

----------

Brat (02-29-2020),Daily Bread (03-01-2020),ruthless terrier (03-01-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-05-2020),Daily Bread (03-01-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

this song is about a mercenary soldier from Norway who fought in Africa and was killed by a CIA agent named Van Owen for being too good. his headless ghost eventually hunted down Owen and then carried on in other wars. the usual political sarcasm from Warren Zevon.

----------

Brat (03-05-2020),Daily Bread (03-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

The drugs were potent back then

----------

Brat (03-05-2020),drifter106 (03-02-2020)

----------


## drifter106

> The drugs were potent back then


Late 60's blotter acid (LSD) was a big thing at the time...

they had to sing this is a studio setup to give them that unique sound...couldn't play it outside of the studio.

----------

Brat (03-05-2020),Daily Bread (03-02-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-05-2020),Daily Bread (03-02-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Late 60's blotter acid (LSD) was a big thing at the time...
> 
> they had to sing this is a studio setup to give them that unique sound...couldn't play it outside of the studio.


They had a great beat and sound @drifter106

----------

Brat (03-05-2020),drifter106 (03-02-2020),Neo (03-02-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-05-2020),Daily Bread (03-05-2020),drifter106 (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-05-2020),Daily Bread (03-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Can't hear this song enough . So many cool times

----------

drifter106 (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## ruthless terrier

they call it stormy monday .. but tuesday's just as bad.
wednesday's even worse .. and thursday's awful sad.

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

For Rich and his 57000 hero brothers - Eternal Peace


 All for naught and politician bank accounts 
th (55).jpg

----------


## Daily Bread

Dup, sorry

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I have to admit, this video is so terrible, it's hilarious. I never liked the punk scene but I always likes this song. I liked it better before I saw these couyons. Lol.

----------

Daily Bread (03-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-05-2020),drifter106 (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

DB, we can't forget this lady. Often overlooked, she is one of the best true country artists out there. A master of many instruments , too.

----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-05-2020),fortis (03-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

5 or 6 days ago. Grats Rhonda on joining the Grand Ole Opry.

----------

Brat (03-05-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## drifter106

> 



Just think what she could of been if it wasn't for dope....

----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## drifter106

> Can't hear this song enough . So many cool times


Had that song on my 8 track player back when....right after this song was the song I posted.  Go figure...hard not to remember stuff like that...lol

----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

3rd Bass: Pop goes the weasel.

I generally don't like Rap, but this is a good one.

Stop vexin' on the skills you didn't originate the thin ice you skate upon will set you straight...

Ever heard of a Chef that can't cook?

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm trying to get tickets tonight for a Jimi Hendrix tribute venue in the Hamptons . Didn't think there were so many drug induced old hippie followers like me left out here .

----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020),drifter106 (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Daily Bread (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I call that sippin toons @Hawk . I'll be out on the deck at 1am in the summer with a bourbon totally in the zone . A few more weeks and it'll be back.

----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Patty has always been a special favorite of mine. I love her unique voice.







She's easy on the eyes too.

----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Daily Bread (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Daily Bread (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Few years back on DBs deck at 2am I was going hot and heavy with the Karioki stuff (alone , naturally)  and the neighbors threatened to call the cops during this one .

----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Few years back on DBs deck at 2am I was going hot and heavy with the Karioki stuff (alone , naturally)  and the neighbors threatened to call the cops during this one .


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Daily Bread (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Not funny @Brat . I put my cloths back on and took my bottle of bourbon and went back into the house before my brother in law and his partner showed up in the squad car .

----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

This one's always a classic on DBs deck late at night

----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Not funny @Brat . I put my cloths back on and took my bottle of bourbon and went back into the house before my brother in law and his partner showed up in the squad car .


 :Sad20:

----------

Daily Bread (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> This one's always a classic on DBs deck late at night


Must be some good bourbon. I usually don't sing that one until 6-8 shots of Cuervo Gold.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Daily Bread (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Headbang:

----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Daily Bread (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


A couple of days ago, I was watching this. There ain't nuthin slow about that heavy dude!  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Welp, I couldn't score any Hendrix tribute group tickets tonight so I'm listening to this and it will have to do

----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

DB, I have to get an occasional dose of this Finnish band. Who needs electric instruments to rock?

----------

Daily Bread (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Theyre good . Finnish ?

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

Can't make out what they're saying ? Thunder thighs ?

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Can't make out what they're saying ? Thunder thighs ?


Lol. It's AC/DC's Thunderstruck. Check out some of their over covers. They are all exceptionally good.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I've never been a big Beatles fan but this is my fave Beatles song.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Excellent. I had forgotten all about that one.

----------


## Daily Bread

Here's some local Cajun fiddle music for ya Hawk

----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Lone Gunman (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Lone Gunman (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Here's some local Cajun fiddle music for ya Hawk


That's his granddaughter Sarah Jayde with him. She is classically trained too. Hadley used to joke about how that ruined her. Lol I met him a few times. He passed away a couple of years ago.
Edit: lol that's the vid where he says those things.

----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Daily Bread (03-07-2020),Lone Gunman (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Lone Gunman (03-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Lone Gunman (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Here's some local Cajun fiddle music for ya Hawk


Here's Hadley and Sarah Jayde years ago with the Rees Family band called L'Angelus. Steve Rees is prolly the best fiddler in the country today. He's just a kid here and extraordinary . L'Angelus plays a variety of music. Momma Linda is playing 
Guitar too.

----------

Brat (03-09-2020),Lone Gunman (03-07-2020)

----------


## Brat

LOVES me some fiddle!  But what in the world is that young boy saying?

----------

Lone Gunman (03-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> LOVES me some fiddle!  But what in the world is that young boy saying?


They are singing en Francais. Lol.

Here @Brat, I give you some English. I think you will thoroughly enjoy both.

----------

Brat (03-07-2020),Lone Gunman (03-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-07-2020)

----------


## drifter106

> 


Can't think of anybody who plays or played the guitar any better.  Just think of what he could of done if he had made different choices....

Thanks for posting Bread...listened to its entirety....brought back a bunch of memories!!!    :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (03-09-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-09-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-10-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-10-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (03-10-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (03-10-2020),Neo (03-11-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-10-2020),Daily Bread (03-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

DPs a great group . I still have my The Book of Taliesyn 8 track from 68 .

----------

Brat (03-10-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Ian Paice was a fantastic drummer.
I love to watch Sina drum to Burn. Ian would be proud.

----------

Daily Bread (03-10-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Oops did this one before . Time to hit the sack lol

----------

Brat (03-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Dontknow: Nothing changes . "Tax the rich till there ain't no rich no more "- not a bright concept

----------

Brat (03-11-2020),Kodiak (03-11-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-11-2020),Daily Bread (03-11-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Good combo. Thomas adds to every one he teams up with .

----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-11-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-11-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-11-2020),Daily Bread (03-11-2020)

----------


## Brat

> 


This one never fails to get me boppin' in my seat!   :Headbang:

----------

Daily Bread (03-11-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Japanese chicks dressed like high priced hookers that rock

----------

Brat (03-11-2020),Daily Bread (03-11-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

This one will get you going too @Brat

----------

Brat (03-11-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Brat (03-11-2020),Daily Bread (03-11-2020)

----------


## Brat

> This one will get you going too @Brat


That's awesome!  Thank you!

----------

Daily Bread (03-11-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-12-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Daily Bread (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Daily Bread (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020),ruthless terrier (03-12-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

For the ladies out there

----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Kodiak (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Another Raffety tune - RIP

----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Daily Bread (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Daily Bread (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Daily Bread (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I sure miss Roy.

----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Daily Bread (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

A girlie song just to keep things balanced lol   ...

----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Daily Bread (03-13-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

You want some Bass?

----------

Brat (03-12-2020),Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Daily Bread (03-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (03-13-2020),Madison (03-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (03-13-2020),Madison (03-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (03-13-2020),Madison (03-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (03-13-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (03-14-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Abbey (03-15-2020),Brat (03-14-2020),Daily Bread (03-14-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-14-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Kodiak

Killer Norwegian Goth....   :Headbang:

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-14-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-14-2020),Daily Bread (03-15-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

These guys were truly great

----------

Abbey (03-15-2020),Brat (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-14-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-14-2020),Daily Bread (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Abbey (03-15-2020),Brat (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-14-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Clapton and Winwood

----------

Brat (03-14-2020),Daily Bread (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Abbey (03-15-2020),Brat (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-14-2020),Lone Gunman (03-15-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...%3d1%26ghc%3d1

----------

Brat (03-17-2020),Daily Bread (03-15-2020),Lone Gunman (03-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Abbey (03-15-2020),Brat (03-16-2020),Daily Bread (03-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Abbey (03-15-2020),Brat (03-16-2020),Daily Bread (03-15-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> 


 Did you know,  Liv Tyler,  Steven  Tyler's  daughter,  thought  Todd Rundgren was her father, until she was 8 years old?

 Her mother was  with Todd, married  or not,  I don't know  and, she  had an affair with  Steven  Tyler and,  got pregnant....Liv was the  result. 

 Edit....or, she was already  pregnant  by Tyler,  when she  met Rundgren......one of the  two.

----------

Daily Bread (03-16-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-16-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

If I tried that , I would have to eat Advil for a week.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-17-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-17-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-17-2020)

----------


## Brat

> 


Ahhhhhh!!!  big grin.gif

----------



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-18-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-18-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

The best remake/cover EVER!!!

Understand that I am a recent convert to Country music, mostly a metal head, and I have no affinity Dolly.

This performance simply stands out...

Shine

----------

Brat (03-18-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

*Brule, Native American Music*A concert at the Denver Indian Market 2005 by a Native American Group that we enjoyed very much. Irmelin Shively, Mountain Studios at: lifeafterfire.com

----------

Brat (03-18-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

*John Two-Hawks - Personal Background*https://www.johntwohawks.com/personal-background.html

*Amazing Grace - John Two Hawks Native American flute*




*The John Two-Hawks Shop*https://www.johntwohawks.com/store/c..._Products.html

----------

Brat (03-18-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Where's the hair metal?

Here's the hair metal:

----------

Brat (03-20-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-21-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison

*PARADISE LOST - Beneath Broken Earth (OFFICIAL VIDEO)*

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Molly Pitcher (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-22-2020),fortis (03-22-2020),Kodiak (03-22-2020),Molly Pitcher (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Kodiak (03-22-2020),Molly Pitcher (03-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


I assume you are laughing at the last minute and a half of the vid Maddy.   Ian Anderson was amazing with that flute.  Loved Jethro Tull back in the day.

----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I assume you are laughing at the last minute and a half of the vid Maddy.   Ian Anderson was amazing with that flute.  Loved Jethro Tull back in the day.



This is like a comedy show  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Sure Democrats females like it !  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

This song fits....for what`s going on right now

----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> This is like a comedy show 
> Sure Democrats females like it !


Anderson put theatrics in all his shows.

----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Kodiak (03-22-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Love me some Sina and Andrei. New release.

----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

:Headbang:   :Headbang:   :Headbang:  @Madison should like the old movie clips in this.

----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Kodiak (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


 @Kodiak I like your 2 last videos LOL   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kodiak (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Daily Bread (03-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

I just heard that on radio 2 minutes ago LOLOL 
not that bad ... :Smiley ROFLMAO:  it`s so funny

----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I can't play anything in here today.  On the surface they look fine but when I click to play it says "Error occurred.  Please try again later"  Followed by a Playback ID code.

----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Kodiak (03-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

That's strange . Send Trinn a pm and maybe she can help you @Red Lily.

----------

Brat (03-22-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-22-2020),El Guapo (03-22-2020),fortis (03-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-22-2020),fortis (03-22-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> That's strange . Send Trinn a pm and maybe she can help you @Red Lily.


Thanks DB.

----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Hawk knows his stuff too . Give him a call too but watch out ! Lol

----------

Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hawk knows his stuff too . Give him a call too but watch out ! Lol


I've been accused of Cajun Collusion.

----------

Daily Bread (03-23-2020),Madison (03-22-2020)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (03-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I've been accused of Cajun Collusion.


Hell @HawkTheSlayer , your past is well known throughout the interweb . Just yesterday I was discussing you in a tenement in the bowels of the Bronx and even the young rappers had heard of the "Great White Hawk from TPF" .

----------

Brat (03-23-2020),Madison (03-23-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I can't play anything in here today.  On the surface they look fine but when I click to play it says "Error occurred.  Please try again later"  Followed by a Playback ID code.


I was getting the same thing yesterday @Red Lily but now they are playing.  :Dontknow: 

Most likely need to clear my cache which I hate doing as it erases all the passwords on various sites and I suck at keeping track of passwords.  :Tongue20:

----------

Brat (03-23-2020),Daily Bread (03-23-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-23-2020),Daily Bread (03-23-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I was getting the same thing yesterday @Red Lily but now they are playing. 
> 
> Most likely need to clear my cache which I hate doing as it erases all the passwords on various sites and I suck at keeping track of passwords.


 @Kodiak do like I do for passwords
I did buy a notebook and wrote it down in it  :Smile: 
I mean places like  ie:  e.mail password etc..
that way I`m not fucked 
I lost my first e.mail address password and never been able to go back ..too complicated

----------

Brat (03-23-2020),Kodiak (03-23-2020),Molly Pitcher (03-23-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> @Kodiak do like I do for passwords
> I did buy a notebook and wrote it down in it 
> I mean places like  ie:  e.mail password etc..
> that way I`m not fucked 
> I lost my first e.mail address password and never been able to go back ..too complicated


That means I would have to be organized, and I'm not.  :Sad20: 

Fortunately my wife keeps all the important ones like emails and banking stuff in her rolodex.  She IS organized.

----------

Brat (03-23-2020),Daily Bread (03-23-2020),Madison (03-23-2020)

----------


## Madison

> That means I would have to be organized, and I'm not. 
> 
> Fortunately my wife keeps all the important ones like emails and banking stuff in her rolodex.  She IS organized.


You have a very good and bright wife @Kodiak  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (03-23-2020),Daily Bread (03-23-2020),Kodiak (03-23-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> I was getting the same thing yesterday @Red Lily but now they are playing. 
> 
> Most likely need to clear my cache which I hate doing as it erases all the passwords on various sites and I suck at keeping track of passwords.


Still not working but no big deal   

Except for banking and the like I don't log out of most sites to save me remembering 100 passwords.   Not ideal I know but it alleviates the stress.   :Dontknow:

----------

Daily Bread (03-23-2020),Madison (03-23-2020)

----------


## fortis

> I was getting the same thing yesterday @Red Lily but now they are playing. 
> 
> Most likely need to clear my cache which I hate doing as it erases all the passwords on various sites and I suck at keeping track of passwords. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use CCLEANER...

custom clean>windows tab>make sure saved passwords is unchecked.

custom clean>applications tab>make sure saved passwords is unchecked

options>cookies>you can select which cookies to keep, which is good for web sites.

They offer a freebie--->https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner

----------


## RedLily b6

LOL

----------

Daily Bread (03-23-2020),Kodiak (03-23-2020),OldSchool (03-23-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> LOL


That ones getting emailed out to family and friends . Great video Lily

----------



----------


## OldSchool

I still like the original:




 :Happy20:  times two ?

 :Headbang:

----------

Daily Bread (03-23-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## OldSchool

> I still like the original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  times two ?


Press the play button!!  :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (03-23-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> That ones getting emailed out to family and friends . Great video Lily


Glad you liked it.   I've been wondering for weeks why no-one had done a parody to the tune of My Sharona and then I stumbled upon this.   LOL

----------

Daily Bread (03-23-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Here's one no-one will like:




lol

----------

Brat (03-23-2020),Daily Bread (03-23-2020),Kodiak (03-23-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Putting in my order with Santa early this year. 
These two have great material. Russian women are easy on my eyes.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Some covers are just better than the originals.

----------

Daily Bread (03-23-2020)

----------


## Brat

My Bologna

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4_G7HHJ0GE

----------



----------


## Kodiak

> Here's one no-one will like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


LOL.....I haven't heard that in decades.

----------

Brat (03-23-2020),OldSchool (03-23-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-23-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Love Dale. She sings with balls.

----------

Brat (03-23-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-24-2020)

----------


## Neo

Brilliant stuff!

----------



----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (03-24-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-24-2020)

----------


## MedicineBow

> 


She's going to write a song for Joe Biden, "I don't even know who I am".

----------

Brat (03-24-2020),Kodiak (03-24-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> She's going to write a song for Joe Biden, "I don't even know who I am".


Thanks for the smile @MedicineBow. I 've followed Patty's career for decades. Beautiful and talented, watching that i had a tear or two streaming down.

----------

Brat (03-24-2020),MedicineBow (03-24-2020)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Thanks for the smile @MedicineBow. I 've followed Patty's career for decades. Beautiful and talented, watching that i had a tear or two streaming down.


Absolutely. She's one of my favorites.

----------

Brat (03-24-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-24-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------



----------


## Kodiak

Grace Slick, my high school sweetheart...............in my dreams   :Laughing7:

----------

Brat (03-25-2020),fortis (03-25-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

More high school music...

----------

Brat (03-25-2020),fortis (03-25-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Cool live version of a great song

----------

Brat (03-25-2020)

----------


## fortis



----------

Brat (03-25-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

It's not the kill, it's the thrill of the chase......

----------

Brat (03-25-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Never get enough of the Rascals

----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Great synthesizer opening 
Vanilla Fudge

----------

Brat (03-26-2020),Kodiak (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Since we're doing oldies, I had this on a 45 back in the day

----------

Brat (03-26-2020),Daily Bread (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

We all heard the song but would never remember the singer . 
Catchy tune .

----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

I was pretty hardcore even as young teenager.   A friend gave me this in 1968

----------

Daily Bread (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Kodiak (03-26-2020)

----------


## Brat

Happiness Runs

Donovan

----------

Daily Bread (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Who remembers this?  Everybody thought it was called "My Friends", but it's Omaha...

----------

Brat (03-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (03-26-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (03-26-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (03-26-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (03-26-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (03-27-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-27-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-27-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-27-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020),Kodiak (03-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Everyone probably hates MJ but it seems that every time I get into my car they play this and it really gets into my head for hours and hours.

----------

Brat (03-27-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020),NORAD (03-27-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

*get on up now .. 1967.*

----------

Brat (03-27-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-27-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Prescient:

----------

Brat (03-28-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-28-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020),OldSchool (03-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020),Madison (03-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020),Madison (03-28-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

ETA: I just stumbled across that. Doesn't really fit-in here & now, but had to post.

----------

Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

OK I'm done for awhile and will give you all a rest   :Smile:

----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> OK I'm done for awhile


I'll put a candle in the window

----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Daily Bread (03-28-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-28-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),El Guapo (03-29-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

:Grin20:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I could spin Classics 4 all day !

----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020),Madison (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Glad you like em @Brat - a little before your time but they're classics

----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020),Madison (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Glad you like em @Brat - a little before your time but they're classics


DB, I remember (and can sing!) all of those songs, certainly not before my time.  Thanks!  :Cool20:

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020),Madison (03-29-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020),Madison (03-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),El Guapo (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020),OldSchool (03-29-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020),Madison (03-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020),OldSchool (03-29-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-29-2020),Madison (03-29-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (03-29-2020),Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-31-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2020),Lone Gunman (03-31-2020),Madison (03-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (03-31-2020),Physics Hunter (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (03-31-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (03-31-2020),Madison (03-30-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (03-31-2020)

----------


## Madison

This came in my youtube list ..I love it!
I didn`t know him but that is so cute that it did make me having 1 or 2 tears..maybe I`m too sensitive  :Smiley20: 
He is funny too !  :Smile: 




*Frankie Valli Tour* Dates *2020*
Legendary singer *Frankie Valli* will continue *touring* across North America through most of the year with his backing band *The Four Seasons*. The new itinerary will be making notable stops in Las Vegas, Philadelphia, Port Chester, Denver, St. Louis, Kansas City and Newark.


Then

----------

Brat (03-30-2020),Lone Gunman (03-31-2020)

----------


## Madison

By another singer lol 



I like better Frankie Valli   :Smiley20:   :Cool20:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-31-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-31-2020),Lone Gunman (03-31-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (03-31-2020),El Guapo (04-02-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (03-31-2020),Lone Gunman (03-31-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-31-2020),Lone Gunman (04-01-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Lone Gunman (04-01-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-02-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-02-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-02-2020),El Guapo (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-02-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-02-2020),El Guapo (04-02-2020),Madison (04-02-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  after 2 drinks not that bad

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (04-02-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

So 90's...

----------

Lone Gunman (04-03-2020),Madison (04-02-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison

@Kodiak the 90`s for music was the best!

----------

Kodiak (04-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (04-03-2020),Madison (04-02-2020)

----------


## Madison

I`m sure he was murdered on April 4th 1994 -
Rest In Peace Kurt

----------

Brat (04-02-2020),Kodiak (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (04-03-2020),Madison (04-02-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Headbang:

----------

Brat (04-02-2020),Kodiak (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Kodiak (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020),Madison (04-02-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Kodiak (04-02-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Daily Bread (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Daily Bread (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Daily Bread (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020),Neo (04-03-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020),Neo (04-03-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Special memory on this one

----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Smiley20:

----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Daily Bread (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020),Neo (04-03-2020),ruthless terrier (04-03-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Daily Bread (04-03-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


I wasn't expecting that LG .Calm and good instrumental with a little ratcheting it up at the 3:50 mark .
Nice  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (04-03-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020),Madison (04-03-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020),Madison (04-03-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Tommy Shaw (Styx), Ted Nugent, Jack Blades (Night Ranger), I wore this album out

----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Daily Bread (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Saw these guys three times, twice opening for Jefferson Starship and once at Day on the Green in Oakland, Ca

----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

UFO was at the same Day on the Green 1981

----------

Brat (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-03-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> I wasn't expecting that LG .Calm and good instrumental with a little ratcheting it up at the 3:50 mark .
> Nice


me either, db.

i unexpectedly ended up watching the whole set on kexp this morning.

----------

Daily Bread (04-04-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Daily Bread (04-04-2020),Kodiak (04-03-2020)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (04-04-2020),Kodiak (04-03-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Daily Bread (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Kodiak (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Kodiak (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

A Song for the times...

----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Daily Bread (04-04-2020),Kodiak (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

That was great @S-N-A-F-U and email worthy to my buds!

----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Exceptional to the end.

----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Daily Bread (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-04-2020),Daily Bread (04-04-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

One of my favorite albums . I have a radio station out here that broadcast the full album every Thanksgiving morning and I've been tuning in for the last 30 yrso. Guthries a pacifist , leftest and prolly a commie pinko bastard but they all are and I guess we're that much better than them in that we still can enjoy the tunes without boycotting them .
The album is a great one .

----------

Brat (04-05-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-05-2020),Daily Bread (04-06-2020),Lone Gunman (04-05-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-05-2020),Daily Bread (04-06-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-05-2020),Daily Bread (04-06-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-05-2020),Daily Bread (04-06-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-05-2020),Daily Bread (04-06-2020),Madison (04-05-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-05-2020),Daily Bread (04-06-2020),Madison (04-05-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-05-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-06-2020),Daily Bread (04-22-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-06-2020),Kodiak (04-06-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-06-2020),Daily Bread (04-06-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Headbang:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

My Daily dose of Sergey and Daria.
Daria has quite the set of pipes and Sergey has his own production studio.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-06-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> 


I misread that and thought it said "Dirt on my boobs".   DUHH!!

----------

Brat (04-06-2020),Kodiak (04-06-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-06-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (04-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (04-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-07-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (04-07-2020),Daily Bread (04-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-07-2020),Daily Bread (04-07-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Daily Bread (04-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (11-17-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Only the blacks could get away with dressing like this !
Disco baby - disco  :Headbang: 
https://youtu.be/K3CGUEA2lJk

----------


## Daily Bread

Oh oh I'm not posting the video ?

----------


## Daily Bread

There we go, I got no idea where the cracker came from :Dontknow:

----------

Brat (04-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I've been following these young ladies for quite some time. Excellent musicianship and harmony here. Actually brought a moment of peace.

----------

Brat (04-07-2020),Daily Bread (04-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Pretty too!

----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

You know I have a bad weakness for redheads. But I'd like to show that old, grey-haired lady a full-moon night in the cornfield.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (04-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

She is a .....

----------

Daily Bread (04-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (11-17-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-09-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

You have to sing this one really really loudly!    :Smile:

----------

Daily Bread (05-31-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-09-2020),Daily Bread (05-31-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-09-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Very cool song by Italian band Walk in Darkness with extremely hot singer Nicolette Rossellini.  Starts slow then picks up...

----------

Brat (04-09-2020),Daily Bread (11-17-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Very cool song by Italian band Walk in Darkness with extremely hot singer Nicolette Rossellini.  Starts slow then picks up...


I like the decor and she`s pretty good 
and awsome*hot* as you say  :Smiley20:  
I like to see hear some new artists  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (05-31-2020),Kodiak (04-09-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I like the decor and she`s pretty good 
> and awsome*hot* as you say  
> I like to see hear some new artists


Me too Maddy, I am always looking for new bands on Youtube.  Europe is full of badass bands you never hear about over here.  They kill any pop or rap crap we put out over here.   Here is another by the same band.  This song came out last November....

----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-09-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Found these guys from Moscow last night.  It's different for sure.  I must have been attracted to the young lady not wearing much and clicked on it.....  :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-09-2020),Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

This was a NZ band.  They started out as Split Enz then changed to Crowded House.   Co-founder and singer, Neil Finn, has now replaced Lindsay Buckingham in Fleetwood Mac and is performing some of his most famous songs with Stevie.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020),Madison (04-09-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

vintage industrial.

----------



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

*La Grange Billy F Gibbons, ZZ Ward, Orianthi, Frankie Ballard, and Mike Henderson*

----------

Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Dutch band Delain w/Charlotte Wessels....

----------

Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-09-2020),Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Vintage very rare clip of David Gilmour after he broke up with Pink Floyd.  What a voice and master guitarist although I could do without the female background vocals and just listen to him and his guitar...

----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Madison (04-10-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Madison (04-10-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Amazing

----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Hurdy Gurdy's are very cool...

----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

The incredible 68 string Ukranian Bandura

----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

The wild 18 string harp guitar.  This guy is good...

----------

Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Madison

One of the last and the most powerful performances of Crawling by one and only Chester Bennington. Thanks for everything, Legend. Rest in peace.

----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Epic Maiden  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (04-10-2020),Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (04-11-2020),Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Kodiak (04-12-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-12-2020),Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (04-12-2020),Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


 :Headbang:

----------

Daily Bread (04-12-2020),Lone Gunman (04-12-2020),Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Kodiak (04-12-2020),Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-12-2020),Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Daily Bread (04-12-2020),Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Germany at its finest...

----------

Lone Gunman (04-12-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Female Dio-esque.

----------

Kodiak (04-12-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (04-12-2020),Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Female Dio-esque.


Never thought about it, but you're right.  Good band but all their songs sound nearly the same, at least to me.  Sweet black female guitarist though and she's a lefty.

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020),Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


I love Angus Young  :Smile:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020),Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Madison, i posted this a few years back and remember how well you enjoyed it. I happened to run across it again tonight.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020),Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## Madison

Merci @HawkTheSlayer
Oui je me souviens le paysage est beau et la chanson aussi

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Merci @HawkTheSlayer
> Oui je me souviens le paysage est beau et la chanson aussi


I miss being out in that beauty all day.
Trouble is, you work so hard on the water when you're out there, you seldom have time to enjoy.

----------

Madison (04-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Madison

This about Lemmy`s funeral  :Smile:   xox

----------


## Madison

:Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Some great Clint Eastwood footage in this one...

----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


I think I told you this @Madison that my daughter bought her house right around the corner from the Amityville horror house . Great close knit neighborhood and very pricey the house became famous and it got so out of hand with tourist blocking the streets that the owners (2nd or 3rd owners ) had the numbers in the address changed and changed the famous windows (pig windows) on the second floor . Not as many tourist go down the street as in the days after the movie came out .

----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020),Madison (04-13-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Some cool old movie clips

----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I think I told you this @Madison that my daughter bought her house right around the corner from the Amityville horror house . Great close knit neighborhood and very pricey the house became famous and it got so out of hand with tourist blocking the streets that the owners (2nd or 3rd owners ) had the numbers in the address changed and changed the famous windows (pig windows) on the second floor . Not as many tourist go down the street as in the days after the movie came out .


Yeah I remember you told me about that story @Daily Bread

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

Still very relevant today.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Gone but not forgotten. RIP Chrissy.

----------

Daily Bread (04-15-2020),Lone Gunman (04-15-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-15-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Gone but not forgotten. RIP Chrissy.


Wow - I didn't know she passed.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-15-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-15-2020)

----------


## Big Wheeler

"Nothing Else Matters" by Metallica.  Really powerful track.I have to concede that my karaoke version is not quite as good as James Hetfield's.

----------

US Conservative (04-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (04-15-2020),Lone Gunman (04-15-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Wow - I didn't know she passed.


me either.

makes me feel old(er).  :Sad20:

----------

Daily Bread (04-15-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Same here.  I'd forgotten myself   :Frown:

----------

Daily Bread (04-15-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (04-15-2020),Daily Bread (04-15-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> me either.
> 
> makes me feel old(er).


Don't feel old, she was only 53 when she passed in 2013 from breast cancer.

----------

Daily Bread (04-15-2020),Lone Gunman (04-15-2020),Madison (04-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Great tune . Now they run every agency in our government .

----------


## Kodiak

> 


They left out this one...

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),US Conservative (04-15-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Interesting fact-Johnny Cash was one of the first westerners to learn that Stalin had died.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),US Conservative (04-16-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Kodiak (04-16-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-16-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Very good Dutch band Delain with Nightwish bassist Marco Hietala adding vocals

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Within Temptation with the amazing Sharon den Adel

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),US Conservative (04-16-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),US Conservative (04-16-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),US Conservative (04-16-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),US Conservative (04-16-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),US Conservative (04-17-2020)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Daily Bread (04-17-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),US Conservative (04-17-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Throwback Thursday

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),US Conservative (04-17-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Daily Bread (04-17-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Daily Bread (04-17-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-17-2020)

----------


## Frankenvoter

A recent discovery even though I'm not sure when it actually came out.

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-17-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I saw this on James Woods' Twitter feed.   Trump making fun of himself.   "Cock-a-doodle-doo folks I'm Donald Trump" LOL

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Kodiak (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-18-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

John Prine - Christmas in Prison

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-18-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

John Prine - Blue Umbrella

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

One of my favorite groups - brings me back to a certain place in life

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020),Madison (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Daily Bread (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

> One of my favorite groups - brings me back to a certain place in life



Oh I love it!   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Daily Bread (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Amazing ,powerful voice .

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Whoa @Brat - slow down lol

----------

Brat (04-18-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

> One of my favorite groups - brings me back to a certain place in life


 @Daily Bread  :Smile:  I found the band live 
I don`t know why but that song makes me happy

----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-18-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> 


i've seen cuts from that film used for at least three music videos.  the moves wasn't all that great, but jennifer connelly. @US Conservative

----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2020),US Conservative (04-19-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2020),US Conservative (04-19-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> i've seen cuts from that film used for at least three music videos.  the moves wasn't all that great, but jennifer connelly. @US Conservative


She's still stunning.

And she's in the new Top Gun.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-19-2020),Kodiak (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020),US Conservative (04-19-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020),US Conservative (04-19-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (04-19-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020),US Conservative (04-19-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


A great plus too ! Cheezits :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020),Madison (04-21-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-20-2020),Madison (04-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020),Madison (04-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Something you'd never expect from Kiss

----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020),Madison (04-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Metal Masters

----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Kodiak (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Loves me some Aussie lasses. IE: Orianthi

----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020),Madison (04-22-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> 


did Phil realy hire a hitman?

----------


## Kodiak

> Loves me some Aussie lasses. IE: Orianthi


She was playing for Alice Cooper until Nita Strauss (ex-Iron Maidens) replaced her.

----------

Brat (04-22-2020),Lone Gunman (04-22-2020),Madison (04-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> did Phil realy hire a hitman?


 :Dontknow:  cops say he did.

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Saw them last summer in Pa. ( minus Brian Wilson)@Lone Gunman, and they were as great as they were in the olden days .

----------

Lone Gunman (04-23-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Saw them last summer in Pa. ( minus Brian Wilson)@Lone Gunman, and they were as great as they were in the olden days .


Back in '93 the Ford/Toyota dealership I worked at in Folsom California built a new dealership on a large lot and the Beach Boys played at their Grand Opening.  I remember they used our lunch room for their dressing room and had taped off the windows so we couldn't see them.  They basically told us they were playing for dealership brass and other local bigwigs and we weren't invited.  

No biggie, I liked them as a kid growing up in SoCal but their style of music wore off me long before that grand opening.   Great music to grow up with in Redondo Beach California in the 60's though!

----------

Daily Bread (04-23-2020),Lone Gunman (04-23-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Back in '93 the Ford/Toyota dealership I worked at in Folsom California built a new dealership on a large lot and the Beach Boys played at their Grand Opening.  I remember they used our lunch room for their dressing room and had taped off the windows so we couldn't see them.  They basically told us they were playing for dealership brass and other local bigwigs and we weren't invited.  
> 
> No biggie, I liked them as a kid growing up in SoCal but their style of music wore off me long before that grand opening.   Great music to grow up with in Redondo Beach California in the 60's though!


That's a pretty egotistical stance and would have turned me off.

----------

Brat (04-23-2020),Lone Gunman (04-23-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (04-23-2020),Daily Bread (04-23-2020),Lone Gunman (04-23-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I can't look thru 14600 posts here, but I will bet $20 to Samaritans Purse, that noone has posted this one





I feel better than James Brown, I feel better now, how do *you* feel?   :Smiley20:

----------



----------


## Kodiak

> That's a pretty egotistical stance and would have turned me off.


To be clear @Red Lily it was the dealership bigwigs that told us that, not the Beach Boys themselves.   Can't have blue collar guys milling around with suits.

----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-23-2020)

----------


## gregonejeep

A delightful musical performance for the men and lady viewer's now.... whew

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> To be clear @Red Lily it was the dealership bigwigs that told us that, not the Beach Boys themselves.   Can't have blue collar guys milling around with suits.


sounds like the big dicks in that dealership could've used a a little attitude adjustment.

----------

Brat (04-24-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Back in '93 the Ford/Toyota dealership I worked at in Folsom California built a new dealership on a large lot and the Beach Boys played at their Grand Opening.  I remember they used our lunch room for their dressing room and had taped off the windows so we couldn't see them.  They basically told us they were playing for dealership brass and other local bigwigs and we weren't invited.  
> 
> No biggie, I liked them as a kid growing up in SoCal but their style of music wore off me long before that grand opening.   Great music to grow up with in Redondo Beach California in the 60's though!


I actually never liked them as a youngster . I was more into the British rock and California beach scene was not cool for me . When I hit my 30s I listened to In My Room and realized how good a writer Wilson was .

----------

Brat (04-24-2020),East of the Beast (04-24-2020),Kodiak (04-23-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## TrumpTrain/banned



----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## TrumpTrain/banned



----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

These Eyes...Guess Who

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Big Dummy (04-23-2020),Brat (04-24-2020),East of the Beast (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Another Aussie and best version imo.

----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley20:

----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2020),Brat (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Daily Bread (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Neo

If you were looking at her eyes....they are my colour.  :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

@<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=2082" target="_blank">Madison</a> , nice breaking out the Hawken.
 @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=538" target="_blank">Karl</a> might remember this one.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

> @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=2082" target="_blank">Madison</a> , nice breaking out the Hawken.
>  @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=538" target="_blank">Karl</a> might remember this one.


 @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=2082" target="_blank">Madison</a>

and @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=538" target="_blank">Karl</a>
 @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=7" target="_blank">Trinnity</a> and @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=1" target="_blank">ADMIN</a> still can’t put an at poster in a thread with a video. Is there going to be a fix for this?

----------

Brat (04-24-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

@Madison @Karl see above try to read through the code junk.
 @Trinnity @ADMIN is there ever going to be a fix for putting an @ in a thread with a video?

----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Karl (04-30-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Karl (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @Madison @Karl see above try to read through the code junk.
>  @Trinnity @ADMIN is there ever going to be a fix for putting an @ in a thread with a video?


Lemme try @Big Dummy

----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Karl (04-30-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @Madison @Karl see above try to read through the code junk.
>  @Trinnity @ADMIN is there ever going to be a fix for putting an @ in a thread with a video?


 :Thinking:  Works for me. :Dontknow:

----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2020),Brat (04-24-2020),Karl (04-30-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Daily Bread (04-24-2020),Karl (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2020),Brat (04-24-2020),Daily Bread (04-24-2020),Karl (04-30-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Great tune  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (04-24-2020),OldSchool (04-25-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Richie Blackmore turned 75 last week.........egads!  RIP Ronnie James Dio

----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2020),Brat (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020),Madison (04-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> @Madison @Karl see above try to read through the code junk.
>  @Trinnity @ADMIN is there ever going to be a fix for putting an @ in a thread with a video?


Easy. All you do is keep @ away from the video tag. Something about them being close together causes that.









 @Big Dummy

----------

Big Dummy (04-24-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020),Madison (04-25-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Does that help, @Big Dummy or did I misunderstand what you  want?

----------


## Trinnity

> Does that help, @Big Dummy or did I misunderstand what you  want?




Awesome Gypsy music, @Big Dummy whatcha think?

----------


## Big Dummy

> Does that help, @Big Dummy or did I misunderstand what you  want?





Thats the help I was looking for.

Thanks

----------


## Trinnity

Three posts and no prob. Was that what you wanted?

----------


## Big Dummy

> Three posts and no prob. Was that what you wanted?


Yeah

But then I got this crud again.

A4BB3C85-987F-42EC-B71E-331A51796BB1.png

----------


## Kodiak



----------

East of the Beast (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020),Madison (04-25-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


I never thought too much of the video but I always liked the tune.

----------

Brat (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020),Madison (04-25-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> Three posts and no prob. Was that what you wanted?


 :Lolk: 

um..... no!

You can do better.  :Wink: 

More like this:




>

----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-25-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

East of the Beast (04-26-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (04-25-2020),East of the Beast (04-26-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020),Madison (04-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (04-25-2020),East of the Beast (04-26-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I love these two sisters. I listen to at least one of there tunes every day.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020),Madison (04-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

These guys used to open for the Grateful Dead back in the 70's.  Cool band

----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I'm having a problem with video links today.  At least half are coming up as "unavailable".   Anyone else seeing this or is it just me?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm having a problem with video links today.  At least half are coming up as "unavailable".   Anyone else seeing this or is it just me?


If you are seeing the double format like in my posts and that happens, it's a third party deal. Just click on the blue link it will take you straight to YouTube where you will be able to view it. 

It the case of the single box vid. I hold my finger on it and some options come up like copy url, view at YouTube, share etc. So I'm guessing you have to click on it again or twice or right click or somthing and the options will come up for you to view it directly. Lol

Now if you are in say Canada or down under, it may very well be blocked.

----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020),Madison (04-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> If you are seeing the double format like in my posts and that happens, it's a third party deal. Just did pick on the blue link it will take you straight to YouTube where you will be able to view it. 
> 
> It the case of the single box vid. I hold my finger on it and some options come up lime copy url, view at YouTube, share etc. So I'm guessing you have to click on it again or twice or right click or somthing and the options will come up for you to view it directly. Lol
> 
> Now if you are in say Canada or down under, it may very well be blocked.


Thanks.  Some I can just click and view, some I have to click a link which takes me to YouTube and some come up with a weirdo message saying it links to some other user.  Maybe I just need to reboot my computer.   I'm pretty slack at doing that.

Probably just a glitch on my end.   It hasn't happened before.

----------



----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (04-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Dedicated to @HawkTheSlayer and @Captain Kirk!

----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Dedicated to @HawkTheSlayer and @Captain Kirk!


Awesome tails!

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

Pretty sexy huh?   :Wink:

----------


## Kodiak

I just love the Japanese metal scene.  Old school 80's style headbanging.....  :Headbang:

----------

Lone Gunman (04-26-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2020),Madison (04-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2020),Madison (04-28-2020),OldSchool (04-27-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


Nothin' to lose means you're in the danger zone.  :Smilie Thud:

----------

Jen (04-27-2020),Lone Gunman (04-28-2020),Madison (04-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (04-28-2020),OldSchool (04-27-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

:Lolk: 

 :Sofa:

----------

Brat (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (04-28-2020),Madison (04-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-30-2020),GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-30-2020),Madison (04-30-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (04-30-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (04-30-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------

GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (04-30-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-30-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Big Dummy (04-30-2020),Kodiak (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (05-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kodiak (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (05-01-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (04-30-2020),Lone Gunman (05-01-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

El Guapo (05-01-2020),Lone Gunman (05-01-2020),Madison (05-01-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

Month of May song LOL

----------


## Madison

Which version do you like the best ? 
I like both but 1st one is my favorite  :Smile: 




A sad song that used to be so happy. wow!

----------

Lone Gunman (05-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley20:

----------


## Dubler9

My fave song (among a few I have a job to pick one)is: Getting Better by The Beatles.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (05-01-2020)

----------


## Famagusta



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Famagusta (05-02-2020),Lone Gunman (05-01-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> 


Brings back memories...

A girl I used to date was an ECE and she would babysit Mike Levine's kids. I enjoyed drinking Mike's booze in his hot tub with her in his fab house in Toronto back in the day.
 He was a really nice guy.  :Grin20:

----------

Kodiak (05-01-2020),Lone Gunman (05-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Brings back memories...
> 
> A girl I used to date was an ECE and she would babysit Mike Levine's kids. I enjoyed drinking Mike's booze in his hot tub with her in his fab house in Toronto back in the day.
>  He was a really nice guy.


Very underrated Canadian band and I had all their albums.   Rik Emmett is amazing, one of the very best at playing lead guitar while singing.

----------


## El Guapo

> Very underrated Canadian band and I had all their albums.   Rik Emmett is amazing, one of the very best at playing lead guitar while singing.


The drummer could also sing flawlessly while bringing the thunder:

----------


## Kodiak

Man, I totally forgot he sang and sounds similar to Rik.   Great band.

----------


## flack

Got to see them 3 times. Great live band.

----------


## flack

Hope you don't mind if I post a couple. A recommendation however crank this first one up to 11!

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## flack



----------



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


For a "plain Jane" she's good with acoustic guitar.  :Cool20: 

Now, time time to rock?

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2020),Karl (05-02-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),US Conservative (05-04-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Hope you don't mind if I post a couple. A recommendation however crank this first one up to 11!


Go for it!  Pat Travers was a great blues rockers back in the day.

----------

Karl (05-02-2020),OldSchool (05-03-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Daily Bread (05-03-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (05-03-2020),Daily Bread (05-04-2020),East of the Beast (05-02-2020),GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),Madison (05-03-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-03-2020),GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),Madison (05-03-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (05-03-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),OldSchool (05-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-03-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-03-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (05-03-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),US Conservative (05-04-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*1994 ...
2 months before he was murdered
I say : 
April 4th or 5th before midnight
not on 8th

----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),US Conservative (05-04-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (05-04-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),Madison (05-04-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (05-04-2020),GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (05-04-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),Madison (05-04-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),Madison (05-04-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> *1994 ...
> 2 months before he was murdered
> I say : 
> April 4th or 5th before midnight
> not on 8th


I remember when Kurt and Courtney came out I saw it in the theater.  That el duce guy was hit by a train about 15 miles away from where I was living at the time.  At the time I was convinced it was a conspiracy and he was murdered.

That video is one month after his OD in rome.

That Jagstang he is playing is now on display at the Fender museum.  They had Kurts original drawings of the guitar he envisioned, and you could see it was a pretty rough prototype.  Turns out Kurt wasn't a huge fan of the guitar, and likely would have considered it selling out.

----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),Madison (05-04-2020)

----------


## flack

50 years ago today

----------

US Conservative (05-04-2020)

----------


## flack



----------

Daily Bread (05-04-2020),GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),OldSchool (05-04-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------

Daily Bread (05-04-2020),Kodiak (05-04-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

In the mood for these today:

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),Madison (05-04-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I remember when Kurt and Courtney came out I saw it in the theater.  That el duce guy was hit by a train about 15 miles away from where I was living at the time.  At the time I was convinced it was a conspiracy and he was murdered.
> 
> That video is one month after his OD in rome.
> 
> That Jagstang he is playing is now on display at the Fender museum.  They had Kurts original drawings of the guitar he envisioned, and you could see it was a pretty rough prototype.  Turns out Kurt wasn't a huge fan of the guitar, and likely would have considered it selling out.


 @US Conservative You lucky you were around 
I like that documentary film..maybe you saw it ?
It worth to watch it. If you will..
then tell me what you think   :Smile:

----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020),US Conservative (05-04-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-04-2020),Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Mellow mood for me:




It happens once in a blue moon.  :Lolk:

----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## Neo



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## US Conservative

> @US Conservative You lucky you were around 
> I like that documentary film..maybe you saw it ?
> It worth to watch it. If you will..
> then tell me what you think


I gave it a watch and learned a few things.  I did not know about the "practice" note in Courtney's backpack.  I also did not know Kurt and Courtney were in divorce proceedings, or Dylan being shot up with heroin before Tom Grant interviewed him.  As for the shot shell, thats news to me but Kurt was a lefty and I'd have to see the exact model of 20 gauge purchased.

As for the dose of opiates in Kurts system, its hard to say.  He could have become tolerant (tachyphylaxis) after over 2 years of IV drug use, especially with the money he had.  It also was presumably street heroin, which is known to vary in potency.  

Courtney was certainly meddling, she's known for that even as recently as the release of the "You know you're right" single.

Couple of interesting tidbits I didn't see in this documentary- 

When Kurt left the Exodus recovery center to fly back to Seattle, apparently by pure coincidence he was seated next to Duff McKagen, the bassist for Guns n Roses.  They got along well together even though Axle Rose and Kurt did not like each other.
McKagen said Kurt seemed happy.

Jason Everman, one of the early Nirvana guitarists went on to become Army special forces.  

Although Nirvana is known for being a power trio, Kurt always wanted a second guitarist.

There was another documentary released several years back that was really good.

I can't find it anywhere but the guy from Postal Service did the musical score.

----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## flack

Bob Segar 75 today.

----------

GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020),OldSchool (05-06-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020)

----------


## flack



----------

OldSchool (05-06-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------

GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------

OldSchool (05-06-2020)

----------


## flack



----------



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------

GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020)

----------


## flack



----------



----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## OldSchool

> 


Great White.... reminds me of a time-frame that's all history now, from late '80's - early 90's. I's dating a woman who was a former Bon Jovi groupie.....

Anyway, she turned me on to Dokken.




Time passed, I moved on..... I told her "it's my life". lol




 :Angel4:

----------



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (05-07-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (05-07-2020),GreenEyedLady (05-07-2020),Madison (05-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

My last one was my radio alarm waking me up song - now this one's on and I'm debating on staying home or going to work .lol

----------

Brat (05-07-2020),flack (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## flack

> Great White.... reminds me of a time-frame that's all history now, from late '80's - early 90's. I's dating a woman who was a former Bon Jovi groupie.....
> Love Dokken. 
> One of the great unknown bands. 
> Anyway, she turned me on to Dokken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time passed, I moved on..... I told her "it's my life". lol

----------

OldSchool (05-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

One of my favorite Dokken tunes.  I wore this album out...

----------

Brat (05-07-2020),OldSchool (05-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

The 80's were a great time in music

----------

Brat (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## flack

> The 80's were a great time in music



Yes. How did we end up with the garbage out there now? Where did it go wrong?

----------


## flack



----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## flack



----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Yes. How did we end up with the garbage out there now? Where did it go wrong?


I blame the radio stations and record company's.   They dictated what we were forced to hear.   Although some bands survived without radio air time.  Iron Maiden comes to mind.   They still sell out shows all over the world 40 years later.

----------

Brat (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (05-07-2020),OldSchool (05-07-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Yes. How did we end up with the garbage out there now? Where did it go wrong?


Garbage sells.

----------

Brat (05-07-2020),Kodiak (05-07-2020),Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Garbage sells.


I agree and can't figure it out.  Talent doesn't seem to matter, popularity is what sells.

----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## flack

> I blame the radio stations and record company's.   They dictated what we were forced to hear.   Although some bands survived without radio air time.  Iron Maiden comes to mind.   They still sell out shows all over the world 40 years later.


I like Iron Maiden.

----------


## flack

> Garbage sells.


Are people just that stupid or that much dumber?  Or is it racist to not like the trash that passes for music? I'm asking because I can't understand? Even the local rock station sucks. I can't listen to it. Sounds like they are playing the same song. It all is the same. Heavy drum and bass track with some moron screaming. Maybe throw in a guitar lick every now and then. No originality at all.

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------

OldSchool (05-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> The 80's were a great time in music



i still listen to a lot of 80's and 80's style retro music.

it was a unique era.

----------

Kodiak (05-07-2020),Madison (05-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

Rest In Peace Kurt

----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

flack (05-08-2020),Lone Gunman (05-07-2020),Madison (05-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I like Iron Maiden.


You and millions others, myself included....

----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Lone Gunman (05-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (05-08-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

:Lolk:

----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-10-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-10-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-10-2020)

----------


## flack



----------



----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (05-10-2020),Lone Gunman (05-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (05-12-2020),Madison (05-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (05-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (05-12-2020),Madison (05-10-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (05-12-2020),Madison (05-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (05-12-2020),Madison (05-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (05-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (05-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (05-13-2020),Lone Gunman (05-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (05-13-2020),Madison (05-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (05-13-2020),Madison (05-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (05-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (05-16-2020),Lone Gunman (05-13-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Past sunset.

My own ninilism.

Memories of times past.

Alan Parsons.  Anyone remember his group?  Alan Parsons was not a singer.  Not a writer.  He was a producer...and Alan Parsons Project, never did tours.  It was a sessions group...basically a sound-stage backup group, together with a leader, Parsons...and he took it with a brand, to market a handful of theme albums.

And, 40 years later, here we are.  Games People Play...

----------

Daily Bread (05-16-2020),Lone Gunman (05-13-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Should I post more?  I'm in a '70s groove.

Damned if I do...damned if I don't...

----------

Brat (05-16-2020),Daily Bread (05-16-2020),Lone Gunman (05-13-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

jonny lang and alan parsons.   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

To our departed members ,RIP

----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-16-2020),Kodiak (05-16-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Was fortunate enough to see them live twice.  RIP Toy Caldwell, one of the greats.

----------

Brat (05-16-2020),Daily Bread (05-16-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

dup

----------


## flack



----------

Daily Bread (05-16-2020),Kodiak (05-16-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------



----------


## flack



----------



----------


## flack

> 


Now you are talking! Saw them twice. Bad ass!!!

----------


## OldSchool

:Dontknow:

----------



----------


## OldSchool

> 


Who knew CCR was writing a song for the climate change fascists?

 :Sofa:

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (05-17-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-17-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-17-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-17-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-17-2020),El Guapo (05-18-2020),Lone Gunman (05-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-17-2020),Lone Gunman (05-21-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (05-18-2020),Lone Gunman (05-21-2020)

----------


## flack



----------

Brat (05-20-2020),Lone Gunman (05-21-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------

Brat (05-20-2020),Daily Bread (05-22-2020),Lone Gunman (05-21-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (05-21-2020),Lone Gunman (05-21-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


They sound like early Beatles

----------

Brat (05-21-2020),Daily Bread (05-22-2020),Lone Gunman (05-21-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (05-22-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

Had to reach way back for this one...

----------


## nonsqtr



----------

Daily Bread (05-22-2020),Lone Gunman (05-22-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

One of the greatest of all time.

With George Duke, Alphonso Johnson, John Scofield.




Here he is in retirement:




The guy's a monster. I'd like to see a duet with him and Portnoy.

----------


## nonsqtr

And... a treat for all you classic rock fans.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Had to reach way back for this one...


No no no
This is "way back"

----------

Kodiak (05-22-2020),Lone Gunman (05-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Surprised Youtube hasn't banned that Al Jolson clip doc.  But damn, that's pushing 100 years old!

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-22-2020),Lone Gunman (05-22-2020),Madison (05-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Surprised Youtube hasn't banned that Al Jolson clip doc.  But damn, that's pushing 100 years old!








 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (05-22-2020),Lone Gunman (05-22-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> 


i saw them in pittsburgh that year.

----------

Daily Bread (05-22-2020),Madison (05-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> i saw them in pittsburgh that year.


That song has fantastic accoustics between speakers . Especially when your stoned lol

----------

Madison (05-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Kodiak (05-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Kodiak



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (05-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## nonsqtr

Here's a good one, check this.

I'm always on the lookout for hot chick voices.

This one, was married to the drummer Terry Bozzio.




Now the kicker - Terry came up in the world, by replacing none other than Bill Bruford, in British supergroup UK (which included Alan Holdsworth).

Here's Terry's first gig with UK. Quite impressive.

----------


## nonsqtr

Oh yeah, well, speaking of chick voices, no music thread would be complete without Nina Hagen.

One of the best of the best.

----------


## nonsqtr

As an aside, this is Mo, his son is my drummer, and I'm gonna make him famous.

Pollstar |  Mo Morrison Dies

We have the kit from the Britney Spears "Circus" tour, Mo absconded with it after the tour and gave it to his son.

----------

Daily Bread (05-23-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

On another track entirely, you may remember this, produced by Don Was.




This was also produced by Don Was.




The bass player in this band is Sara Lee, she started with an obscure group called Gang of Four.

----------


## nonsqtr

K, one more.

This is pretty impressive if you're a bass player.

This is all done on a 4 string.

By Jeff Berlin - who started with Patrick Moraz.

I can do about 2/3 of this, some of it is pretty insane.

----------

Daily Bread (05-23-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

It's time.... to let your soul shine.

----------


## flack

OZZY OSBOURNE -  1981 (Live Video) - YouTube


         Ozzy Osbourne       




                                           Randy Rhoads was quite possibly the best composer & musician that I have ever met in my life. He came into my life like a bolt of lightning and as such he was gone again. I consider my self one of the luckiest men alive to have not only met him but also I had the great honor of being able to work with him. I will cherish the time I spent with him till the day I die LONG LIVE RANDY RHOADS. LONG LIVE ROCK N ROLL. I LOVE YOU ALL. - OZZY OSBOURNE

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## Kodiak

Ratt singer Steven Pearcys other band...

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (05-27-2020),East of the Beast (05-26-2020),Lone Gunman (05-25-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (05-26-2020),East of the Beast (05-26-2020),El Guapo (05-27-2020),flack (06-08-2020),Lone Gunman (05-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (05-27-2020),Daily Bread (05-26-2020),El Guapo (05-27-2020),Montana (05-26-2020),US Conservative (05-26-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (05-27-2020),Daily Bread (05-26-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> 


That is so awesome!!!!

----------

Brat (05-27-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> 


Love it!!   Nice to see you around Hawk.

----------

Brat (05-27-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Love it!!   Nice to see you around Hawk.


Toi aussi, cher! ( not to be confused with aussie)  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (05-27-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> 


Those kids are rocking it!  They learn a song a day.

----------

Brat (05-27-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

someone posted some Jefferson starship above. made me think of Jorma.




not fond of the quacky pickup but cant find the exact version I like. This is closest.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

To have that energy again...

----------

Brat (05-27-2020),Lone Gunman (05-27-2020),US Conservative (05-27-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Those kids are rocking it!  They learn a song a day.


Yep.

----------

Brat (05-27-2020),US Conservative (05-27-2020)

----------


## Brat

Oh, man, they are wonderful!  Thanks for posting that!

----------



----------


## El Guapo

> 


lol that little girl's adorable

----------

Brat (05-27-2020),Lone Gunman (05-27-2020),US Conservative (05-27-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> 



Amazing sometimes the vivid memories a song can bring. When I hear this song, I'm a little kid in the car with dad driving down Lakeshore Blvd way back when, when Toronto was still Toronto.

----------

Brat (05-27-2020),Lone Gunman (05-27-2020),US Conservative (05-27-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------



----------


## El Guapo



----------



----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (05-29-2020),US Conservative (05-30-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Lol @melanie

----------

Brat (05-30-2020),US Conservative (05-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-30-2020)

----------


## Brat

> 


All the songs you've posted today are magnificent, but THIS ONE made me feel 17 again!  Thank you!

----------

Daily Bread (05-30-2020)

----------


## Brat

Thank you most kindly, @Daily Bread  and @HawkTheSlayer !

----------

Daily Bread (05-30-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (05-31-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> All the songs you've posted today are magnificent, but THIS ONE made me feel 17 again!  Thank you!


I like this version as well and brought back to life in the Umbrella Academy.

----------

Brat (05-31-2020),Daily Bread (05-30-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

There's a few songs here I like:




Sound quality is good on KLH speakers from computer via 3.5mm to RCA cable to stereo receiver. Just sayin that's how it's done for good sound, the old school way  :Wink:

----------

Brat (05-31-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Sound quality of previous post was hit and miss per tune. This is overall good.




 :Happy20: 

My amplifier output transistors are nicely warmed-up.  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (06-01-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

Lea by Roy Orbison... a masterpiece.

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

It's Bubble gum music Sunday

----------

Brat (05-31-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-31-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-31-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (05-31-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

The great Dion Dimucci from Belmont Ave in Da Bronx

----------

Brat (06-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Hiccup

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

When we all got along 
The fabulous Shirelles

----------

Brat (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Ladies with class - the Ronetts

----------

Brat (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Dion again !

----------

Brat (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Unquestionably one of my favorite oldie groups - The Everly Bros

----------

Brat (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

Topical

----------

Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

Lea - Roy Orbison

----------

Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Kodiak (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Hey @OldSchool check out this guy that does an incredible Bruce Dickenson

----------

Lone Gunman (06-01-2020),OldSchool (06-01-2020)

----------


## Mr. Independent



----------



----------


## OldSchool

> Hey @OldSchool check out this guy that does an incredible Bruce Dickenson


My neighbors will appreciate that I'm listening with headphones.  :Headbang:

----------

Kodiak (06-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-01-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Here is older one of his...

----------

Big Dummy (06-01-2020)

----------


## gtopa1



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Greg

----------

Brat (06-02-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),ruthless terrier (06-02-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

this old world will make you crazy .. crazy as a loon.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-04-2020)

----------


## Famagusta



----------

gtopa1 (06-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Famagusta



----------

Madison (06-05-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Daily Bread (06-05-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),Madison (06-06-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (06-05-2020),East of the Beast (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),US Conservative (06-06-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

East of the Beast (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),US Conservative (06-06-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (06-05-2020),US Conservative (06-06-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),US Conservative (06-06-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),Madison (06-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

It's amazing how things have changed to the worst between the races . We used to relate with music - no more , it's over and they lost .

----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),Madison (06-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),Madison (06-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

And the Latinos were respected too

----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

From 59 and this guys still g oing strong . Before my time but hey ! It's a classic

----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Things were changing quickly

----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

But the Beavers brother kept us down to earth

----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Great group

----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Yeah it's not hard rock but there's something about the times

----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

This tune would never get recorded nowadays but it was a number # 1 hit when America's future was unlimited  and people weren't thin skinned

----------

Brat (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I guess we really haven't learned . One of my great songs of the 60s

----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

AMERICA

----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),Madison (06-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lodi (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube

----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I guess we really haven't learned . One of my great songs of the 60s <br>

----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),Madison (06-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

> It's amazing how things have changed to the worst between the races . We used to relate with music - no more , it's over and they lost .


I dedicate that one to my BBDaneGirl  :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Famagusta



----------

Daily Bread (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),Madison (06-06-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (06-06-2020),Kodiak (06-06-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I dedicate that one to my BBDaneGirl


I sing that one to my daughter all the time @Madison .

----------

Madison (06-06-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

My best friends dad, there for a damn lot of my life died recently.

He was EOD in Vietnam, but I also loved his mom.

He NEVER got comfortable with what he saw and told me they would dress kids up in bombs.

He smoked a lot.

----------

Kodiak (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------



----------


## Jamessouth

My Girls Pussy

----------


## Jamessouth

Havin trouble postin some music videos. Hmmmmm

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Jamessouth

I know we all like classical music. https://youtu.be/7FdDLvED_4E?t=3 Back when I figure out the problem.

----------

Daily Bread (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020),Madison (06-07-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> Havin trouble postin some music videos. Hmmmmm





> When you make a post, look up upward to the line that has B _I_ U
> 
> If you follow on that line over to the right, you'll see a quote bubble.  The icon just to the left of that is the youtube embed icon. It looks  like a little ladder with blue-green in it.  
> 
> So, you click that button and copy/paste in the youtube link. Click okay, and then post.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also use [video] tags. [/ video] (remove the space between the / and the v)
> ...


The Politics Forums

----------


## Daily Bread

Man is this one appropriate !

----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Havin trouble postin some music videos. Hmmmmm


Send a pm to @HawkTheSlayer . He's good at explaining what may be your problem @Jamessouth

----------


## Daily Bread

This one goes out to the great Americans in Louisiana (also known as @HawkTheSlayers playground). Stay safe during this storm and enjoy the moment , no matter how dark it seems .

----------

Brat (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm out on my deck taken a break with 4 or 5 Southampton Belgian Whites in my bloodstream . Getting a little pissed off that forces outside and around me that could be squashed are still going at it after 10 days . A phoney virus set up by some scumbag democrats have given a bunch of punks with access to a load of free unemployment benefits the right to upset our world . I'm tired of their crap , tired of their bitchin and moanin , theyre spoiled little shits . We better wake up and start confronting these little bastards or they'll change our lives without a fight - they'll change our lives by using socialist lawyers with laws that fit their needs and not ours .

----------

Brat (06-07-2020),Kodiak (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I know we all like classical music. https://youtu.be/7FdDLvED_4E?t=3 Back when I figure out the problem.


 @Jamessouth just post your link in the "insert video" icon at the top of the post.  It looks like this...

----------

Daily Bread (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Dylan - no one was better when he broke out in the late 60s

----------

Brat (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Jamessouth

Like I said, we all like classical music.

----------

Brat (06-07-2020),Daily Bread (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-07-2020),Daily Bread (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Dylan - no one was better when he broke out in the late 60s


Many Dylan songs have inspired me over the years but none as much as this one .
Pure imagery and genuis.

----------

Brat (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Jamessouth

> Many Dylan songs have inspired me over the years but none as much as this one .
> Pure imagery and genuis.
> I believe it was the Freewheelin album & I knew he was going places.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Dylan - no one was better when he broke out in the late 60s


Simplicity used to rule in those days.

G D Am
G D C

----------

Brat (06-07-2020),Daily Bread (06-07-2020)

----------


## Jamessouth



----------

Daily Bread (06-07-2020)

----------


## Jamessouth

THIS IS SOBERING.

----------

Daily Bread (06-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

I have no idea how you are getting a small and large video.  Did you post the link in the icon like I said?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

You need to edit that post and please get your reply out of my post. Thank you. @Jamessouth

----------

Brat (06-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I put this one up a few times . One of Warren Zevons best

----------

Brat (06-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I have no idea how you are getting a small and large video.  Did you post the link in the icon like I said?


Most of us get them since the upgrade. I like it. It gives you the option to watch  the vid 3rd party or on youtube. The icon is not neccessary as YouTube's post as simple copy paste. I haven't tried it , but maybe using the icon will give you a single box. I doubt it. It just depends on the browser.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Daily Bread , i think this is my second favorite Dylan tune. I knew a girl like this.

----------

Brat (06-07-2020),Daily Bread (06-07-2020),OldSchool (06-09-2020)

----------


## Brat

@HawkTheSlayer did you emerge unscathed from the storms?  I hope you and KrisP are okay!

----------

Daily Bread (06-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Most of us get them since the upgrade. I like it. It gives you the option to watch  the vid 3rd party or on youtube. The icon is not neccessary as YouTube's post as simple copy paste. I haven't tried it , but maybe using the icon will give you a single box. I doubt it. It just depends on the browser.


You can still watch a vid on YouTube the way I do it.  You just click where it says youtube at the lower right corner of the vid and doesn't take up so much space.

----------

Brat (06-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I put this one up a few times . One of Warren Zevons best


Another genius who was in and out of the nuthouse. 

My favorite Zevon vid. 

Watch it carefully. It may be our future. Don't let the first three pics deter you.
All the liberal's idols and friends are there.
....the shit has hit the fan....

----------

Brat (06-09-2020),Daily Bread (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm out on my deck taken a break with 4 or 5 Southampton Belgian Whites in my bloodstream . Getting a little pissed off that forces outside and around me that could be squashed are still going at it after 10 days . A phoney virus set up by some scumbag democrats have given a bunch of punks with access to a load of free unemployment benefits the right to upset our world . I'm tired of their crap , tired of their bitchin and moanin , theyre spoiled little shits . We better wake up and start confronting these little bastards or they'll change our lives without a fight - they'll change our lives by using socialist lawyers with laws that fit their needs and not ours .


Attitude Adjusters.

----------

Brat (06-09-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer did you emerge unscathed from the storms?  I hope you and KrisP are okay!


So far not much . Everything is skewed to the east. Kris prolly got more rain and wind than me so far and he's hundred of miles away. I'll get some rain and a little wind tonight and tomorrow. I can pee more than it rained today , and make more wind when I fart. 

And I'm very thankful .

Thank you for asking.
I am very thankful.

----------

Brat (06-09-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

He saw things in a room we wouldn't enter .

----------

Brat (06-09-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> He saw things in a room we wouldn't enter .


Someone once told me in a relaxed state of mind back in the 70s , "Hawk, man i would love to be the person that discovered marijuana". 

I replied, "Not me".

He asked me why not.

I told him, "Dude! , can you imagine how much junk they smoked, how many times they vomited, how many prolly died, before they found the right smoke?". 

Weed Philosophy

----------

Brat (06-09-2020),Daily Bread (06-07-2020),Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Jamessouth

Sorry, I'm new here.

----------


## Jamessouth

> Someone once told me in a relaxed state of mind back in the 70s , "Hawk, man i would love to be the person that discovered marijuana". 
> 
> I replied, "Not me".
> 
> He asked me why not.
> 
> I told him, "Dude! , can you imagine how much junk they smoked, how many times they vomited, how many prolly died, before they found the right smoke?". 
> 
> Weed Philosophy

----------


## Jamessouth

First time I smoked weed was in Panama. Need I say more?

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Kodiak

> Most of us get them since the upgrade. I like it. It gives you the option to watch  the vid 3rd party or on youtube. The icon is not neccessary as YouTube's post as simple copy paste. I haven't tried it , but maybe using the icon will give you a single box. I doubt it. It just depends on the browser.


Too weird, now all those small icons of the vids are gone yet the posts were not edited.   :Dontknow:

----------


## RedLily b6

I have no idea what you are all talking about  LOL

I just get the one box.   Either that or I get a complete blank!   :Dontknow:

----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

The Attitude Song:




Listen with caution.... may result in ear damage. Parental discretion is advised.

----------


## Jamessouth



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

About an hour old.  :Smiley20:

----------

Kodiak (06-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Too cute Hawk!  The kid even has what looks like McCartneys Hoffner bass.

Edit:  Except he's holding it wrong, it should be facing the other way.   :Smiley20:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Too cute Hawk!  The kid even has what looks like McCartneys Hoffner bass.
> 
> Edit:  Except he's holding it wrong, it should be facing the other way.


Those two boys are good. They dabble in a few other instruments too.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (06-11-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Too cute Hawk!  The kid even has what looks like McCartneys Hoffner bass.
> 
> Edit:  Except he's holding it wrong, it should be facing the other way.


I lol at the little girls eyes at about the 2 min mark.

----------

Kodiak (06-10-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I lol at the little girls eyes at about the 2 min mark.


She had all the 60's dances down too, ironically except the Twist.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> She had all the 60's dances down too, ironically except the Twist.


I think her mom is giving her some instruction behind the camera, but maybe not.
The must have the funnest family in the whole world.

----------

Brat (06-11-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

I've been beaten by the wind and robbed by the sleet
had my head stoved in and I'm still on my feet.

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),Madison (06-11-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-11-2020),Daily Bread (06-11-2020),Madison (06-11-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> She had all the 60's dances down too, ironically except the Twist.

----------

Brat (06-11-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Brat

Speaking of dancing, here is my favorite, Susan Cowsill.  Sorry if you hate bubblegum music, but stick it out for Susan dancing.

----------



----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Madison (06-12-2020)

----------


## Madison

I really love and will always love that song..
who else love this song?
And will always love you Kurt ..shame on the bitch

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison

"Fairies Wear Boots" Preformed by Creed Fisher
 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Madison (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Yeah things were really that simple back then

----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

An old repeat.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Daily Bread (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Great tune - one of my favorites during my hippie days

----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Air Cav

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Madison (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Thanks Rich ! Not forgotten

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Madison (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-14-2020),El Guapo (06-16-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Kind of a end to an era in music when you read into what the Beatles were trying to let us know

----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Never missed Hee Haw , I don't know  :Dontknow:  I was raised in the concrete jungle but I would have fit in the corn fields just fine I guess.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Madison

*Sick Puppies - Stick To Your Guns*

----------

Daily Bread (06-14-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (06-15-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Timeless

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Neo (06-16-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020),US Conservative (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

The Band

----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Refuse their destruction of our history . Never give in -never give up

----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020),US Conservative (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Lone Gunman (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Phenomenal group

----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-19-2020),Neo (06-19-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Ironman not only looks good he can sing too!!

----------

US Conservative (06-19-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

One of my all time faves  ...




Or the acoustic version which is the best imo ...

----------

Brat (06-19-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Ironman not only looks good he can sing too!!


I saw him get arrested in Palm Springs one night.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## US Conservative



----------



----------


## US Conservative



----------



----------


## US Conservative



----------



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (06-20-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (06-20-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (06-20-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (06-20-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Daily Bread (06-20-2020),Lone Gunman (06-20-2020),Madison (06-20-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

I saw Joe live once.   He was totally hammered and had to sit down.   Until he fell off his chair.

----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Daily Bread (06-20-2020),Lone Gunman (06-20-2020),US Conservative (06-20-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Daily Bread (06-20-2020),Lone Gunman (06-20-2020),US Conservative (06-20-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Lone Gunman (06-20-2020),US Conservative (06-20-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Lone Gunman (06-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Lone Gunman (06-20-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Lone Gunman (06-20-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I saw Joe live once.   He was totally hammered and had to sit down.   Until he fell off his chair.


I saw him at the casino many years ago.
John belushi did Joe Cocker better than Joe Cocker. Lol.

----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Lone Gunman (06-20-2020),ruthless terrier (06-20-2020),US Conservative (06-20-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Lone Gunman (06-20-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Brat

Awesome harmonies, great musicians, tight as hell.  My new favorite band Foxes and Fossils.

Suite: Judy Blue Eyes

----------

Lone Gunman (06-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (06-20-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> I saw him at the casino many years ago.
> John belushi did Joe Cocker better than Joe Cocker. Lol.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I always thought there was something seriously wrong with Joe but I was getting free tickets lol.  Then I was given tickets to see BB King and he sat there swigging bourbon from his chair and barely lasted 40 mins.  Terrible show that was.

Around the same time I saw Eric Clapton and he was awesome.  He played for well over an hour and everyone was more than satisfied but then his manager came out and apologized and said EC was sick and was going to put on a free show to make up for it.   So I got to see him twice within a matter of days.   Kudos to EC.   One of the best shows I have ever experienced and will always be a top fave.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-20-2020),US Conservative (06-20-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-21-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (06-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-21-2020),Lone Gunman (06-21-2020),ruthless terrier (06-21-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

I'm goin' down to the Greyhound station gonna get a ticket to ride
Gonna find that lady with two or three kids and sit down by her side.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Thumbsup20:  :Headbang:

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Thom Paine (06-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Thom Paine (06-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

OldSchool (06-23-2020),Thom Paine (06-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread

Yeah I can't help it - I'm in a Dylan mood 


Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street (Single Version - Audio) - YouTube

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread



----------



----------


## Daily Bread

For @OldSchool

----------

OldSchool (06-23-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> For @OldSchool


For the uninitiated: I sent Daily Bread a rep about being in a Dylan mood and how it just happens and I've been there.




> Yeah I can't help it - I'm in a Dylan mood 
> 
> 
> Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street (Single Version - Audio) - YouTube


 :Cool20:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------



----------


## Madison



----------

OldSchool (06-24-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Madison (06-23-2020),OldSchool (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-23-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> 


I really like that mandolin in this cover.

When I play this, I use a capo to one octave up for a similar sound on guitar.

----------



----------


## potlatch

@Daily Bread

About Mr. Tambourine Man -  I never realized it but that song's kindof a downer, but I'm a lyrics freak and thought some of Dylan's songs were odd. For 20 years I've had a friend from Free Republic who once did his Thesis on Dylan's songs. When he PMed me or wrote email I sometimes asked him to 'translate' because he wrote like something out of Desolation Row.   We're still friends on Facebook.

----------

Daily Bread (06-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (06-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Daily Bread

> @Daily Bread
> 
> About Mr. Tambourine Man -  I never realized it but that song's kindof a downer, but I'm a lyrics freak and thought some of Dylan's songs were odd. For 20 years I've had a friend from Free Republic who once did his Thesis on Dylan's songs. When he PMed me or wrote email I sometimes asked him to 'translate' because he wrote like something out of Desolation Row.   We're still friends on Facebook.


He was a poet and put most of the things he wrote to music probably his way of communicating and making a living when he got out of school . You either love the guy or hate him and most of the hate is with his voice ,it was in the folk song sense of singing , but was raspy and not good for carrying a tune . I guess it was the generation too - we analyzed every word of the songs written and since a lot of my generation started in the drug  culture we were looking for things to mean something when most of them didn't . Dylan spent his early years in the Village in Manhattan.  The village in those days wasn't the upscale area it is today and most of the streets were inhabited by the losers of society - not the dangerous but people that were down and out mixed in with the  thinkers . Mr Tamborine man, I believe was his version of the grim reaper . Not necessarily coming for him but that's why Dylan's still sane , he maintained a distance all these years from his ideas I guess . I met him as a little kid when I use to hang out in front of the Cafe Wha in the Village when I was trying to be a cool kid in the day . Never approached him but than again I wasn't aware at my age (14 -15 , maybe younger ) that the new people coming out of that Cafe were going to be the big names in the music business . 
Edgar Allen Poe used to live down there so if your a poet on the dark side ,it's the area to get ideas @potlatch

----------

potlatch (06-24-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

I liked Dylan, he had a unique poetic style, and I think that talent was passed on to his son.Love the warm reverb of the tube amps.

----------

Abbey (06-24-2020),Daily Bread (06-24-2020),Madison (06-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## potlatch

> He was a poet and put most of the things he wrote to music probably his way of communicating and making a living when he got out of school . You either love the guy or hate him and most of the hate is with his voice ,it was in the folk song sense of singing , but was raspy and not good for carrying a tune . I guess it was the generation too - we analyzed every word of the songs written and since a lot of my generation started in the drug  culture we were looking for things to mean something when most of them didn't . Dylan spent his early years in the Village in Manhattan.  The village in those days wasn't the upscale area it is today and most of the streets were inhabited by the losers of society - not the dangerous but people that were down and out mixed in with the  thinkers . Mr Tamborine man, I believe was his version of the grim reaper . Not necessarily coming for him but that's why Dylan's still sane , he maintained a distance all these years from his ideas I guess . I met him as a little kid when I use to hang out in front of the Cafe Wha in the Village when I was trying to be a cool kid in the day . Never approached him but than again I wasn't aware at my age (14 -15 , maybe younger ) that the new people coming out of that Cafe were going to be the big names in the music business . 
> Edgar Allen Poe used to live down there so if your a poet on the dark side ,it's the area to get ideas @potlatch


" Mr Tamborine man, I believe was his version of the grim reaper." That's interesting! I mostly remember the melody of the song and thought it was nice but the lyrics didn't stick with me. If I don't like the lyrics to a song it won't be a favorite to me. I often read 'the meanings of the lyrics' too. The 'oldies' were nicer.  :Smile: 

I enjoyed reading about your memories DB! It made me remember our experiences at Lukenbach when all the music people would gather at night on weekends. We forgot the names but probably met some who later became popular musicians.

----------


## Daily Bread

> I liked Dylan, he had a unique poetic style, and I think that talent was passed on to his son.Love the warm reverb of the tube amps.


Good tune @East of the Beast . He's got a lot of messaging in his writing but the times for his style aren't in vogue in the music industry right now . There's a need but they won't promote unless it's got X rated garbage in it . Hope he can break that trend .

----------

Brat (06-24-2020),East of the Beast (06-24-2020),Madison (06-24-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Some very fine selections in this thread. I will start at page one and start exploring further. In advance, I thank you all for the sharing.

----------

East of the Beast (06-24-2020),Madison (06-24-2020),OldSchool (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> I liked Dylan, he had a unique poetic style, and I think that talent was passed on to his son.Love the warm reverb of the tube amps.


Agreed-and the band appears to have great taste in guitars as well.

----------

Daily Bread (06-24-2020),Madison (06-24-2020),Yossarian (06-25-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Yossarian (06-25-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Just a cool tune that sounds great. Lyrics don't have any particular meaning to me.

----------

Brat (06-24-2020),Yossarian (06-25-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

More my style and the lyrics do have meaning

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Powerful ending.
Great back story there.

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2020),US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (06-24-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Welcome to heavy metal hour.  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (06-24-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> 


That singer...  :Cool20:

----------

Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-25-2020)

----------


## Brat

Sit Down, I Think I Love Ya  by The Mojo Men.

The original version I loved on the radio.  (Black and white)

----------

Daily Bread (06-24-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Sit Down, I Think I Love Ya  by The Mojo Men.
> 
> The original version I loved on the radio.  (Black and white)


Where did you get that one from ? I never heard of saw them before . That drummer is kinda hot  :Cool20:

----------

Brat (06-25-2020),East of the Beast (06-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

bdtex (11-28-2020),Brat (06-25-2020),East of the Beast (06-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> 


Eh whats that guys story?  Is he castrati or something?

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Brat

> Where did you get that one from ? I never heard of saw them before . That drummer is kinda hot


Were you alive in 1967?  This song was also covered by Buffalo Springfield, but IMO theirs was inferior.

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I was a long haired hippie in 67. An don't yell at me -I'm the sensitive type

----------

Brat (06-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020),Madison (06-25-2020)

----------


## Brat

I wouldn't yell at you.   :Dontknow:

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2020),Madison (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-25-2020),Madison (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-25-2020),Madison (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-25-2020),Madison (06-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-25-2020)

----------


## potlatch

I think this is one of the prettiest songs ever; 
'You smile, you smile....and then the spell was cast' 

"*AT LAST" + ETTA JAMES* "

----------

Daily Bread (06-26-2020)

----------


## Brat

> I think this is one of the prettiest songs ever; 
> 'You smile, you smile....and then the spell was cast' 
> 
> "*AT LAST" + ETTA JAMES* "


I used to love that song, until it was ruined one night in the last administration.

----------

Daily Bread (06-26-2020),potlatch (06-25-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> I used to love that song, until it was ruined one night in the last administration.


I don't recall that, was it during Obama's inauguration?  I don't let things like that affect me unless deliberate hurt has been done to me. Even then I don't hold a grudge if they make amends. I'm too easy going I guess. It's a beautiful song Brat, enjoy it for what it is.  :Smile:

----------

Brat (06-25-2020)

----------


## Brat

That event was, for me, just about the worst day in my life.

----------

potlatch (06-25-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> I think this is one of the prettiest songs ever; 
> 'You smile, you smile....and then the spell was cast' 
> 
> "*AT LAST" + ETTA JAMES* "


She used to be a local.  I heard her sing one time.

----------

Daily Bread (06-26-2020),potlatch (06-25-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> That event was, for me, just about the worst day in my life.


I assume we are talking Obama's Inauguration. Well, we all hated it but I'm sad that it affected you so badly - and of course, every day from then on was one bad day after another. Keep praying with me for President Trump.  :Smile:

----------

Brat (06-25-2020),tlmjl (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (06-26-2020),US Conservative (06-25-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> She used to be a local.  I heard her sing one time.


Well that's neat! She had a lot of hits. Guess I've posted that song for many years, a friend on Free Republic wrote me the day she died - I just looked it up and that was back in 2012! Time flies.... wow. I will be humming that song for days now, lol.

----------

US Conservative (06-25-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (06-26-2020),US Conservative (06-25-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Well that's neat! She had a lot of hits. Guess I've posted that song for many years, a friend on Free Republic wrote me the day she died - I just looked it up and that was back in 2012! Time flies.... wow. I will be humming that song for days now, lol.


My girlfriend at the time was an opera singer, she basically had to drag me over to see her, but Im glad I did.

Later I got to see the temptations and 4 tops or what was left of them.

All were very cool.

----------

potlatch (06-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-26-2020),US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (06-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (06-26-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

@Madison

*Kurt Cobain’s battered Boss DS-1 distortion pedal sells for $9,000*https://www.guitarworld.com/news/kur...mpression=true

----------

Lone Gunman (06-26-2020),Madison (06-26-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (06-26-2020),Madison (06-26-2020)

----------


## Madison

Mononc' Serge + Anonymus ---Kebekistan Canada  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Madison

*Damien & Mononc Serge - Drogué*

----------


## Madison

*Pantera Arctic Cat Triple 800 - Quebec Redneck Bluegrass Project (2015)*

----------


## Madison

Interesting !!!




Watch as Game Of Thrones creator Dan Weiss, Tom Morello of Audioslave/Rage Against The Machine, Scott Ian of Anthrax, Nuno Bettencourt of Extreme, Brad Paisley 
shred on the all-new Sigil Collection Guitars from The Fender Custom Shop.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-26-2020),US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> My girlfriend at the time was an opera singer, she basically had to drag me over to see her, but Im glad I did.
> 
> Later I got to see the temptations and 4 tops or what was left of them.
> 
> All were very cool.


Lol, I'm laughing about 'what was left of The Four Tops'.  :Smile:   I especially liked their 'Baby I Need Your Loving', and 'It's All In The Game' - and The Temptations, 'My Girl'. Glad you got to see them in person.

When I was a kid my parents had one of those TV-Radio-Stereo record players so we played a lot of records. My Dad liked Opera and I can still 'hear' him singing along with Mario Lanza, Dorothy Kirstin. I had severe hearing loss by my 30's so my love for music was permanently stalled in the 'oldies'. I cringe at the Titles and sound of most songs in recent decades. Sorry - I always go off on a tangent.....  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (06-26-2020),Lone Gunman (06-26-2020),US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Lol, I'm laughing about 'what was left of The Four Tops'.   I especially liked their 'Baby I Need Your Loving', and 'It's All In The Game' - and The Temptations, 'My Girl'. Glad you got to see them in person.
> 
> When I was a kid my parents had one of those TV-Radio-Stereo record players so we played a lot of records. My Dad liked Opera and I can still 'hear' him singing along with Mario Lanza, Dorothy Kirstin. I had severe hearing loss by my 30's so my love for music was permanently stalled in the 'oldies'. I cringe at the Titles and sound of most songs in recent decades. Sorry - I always go off on a tangent.....


I feel like the quality and musicality of music has been going downhill for some time.

They have done studies that show classical music and opera stimulate much more of the brain.

----------

Brat (06-26-2020),Kodiak (06-26-2020),Lone Gunman (06-26-2020),potlatch (06-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I feel to the quality and musicality of music has been going downhill for some time.
> 
> They have done studies that show *classical music and opera stimulate much more of the brain.*



I try and like that stuff, but it puts me to sleep.  Yet my wife has has been recently hooked on it and has headphones on an hour or two a day listening to Mozart and others.   Funny thing is she has never been much of a music lover.  Dutch symphonic metal is about as close as I get to that...

----------

Brat (06-26-2020),US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## US Conservative

> I try and like that stuff, but it puts me to sleep.  Yet my wife has has been recently hooked on it and has headphones on an hour or two a day listening to Mozart and others.   Funny thing is she has never been much of a music lover.  Dutch symphonic metal is about as close as I get to that...


I notice that metal bands have much of the complex musicality of classical, though with more prominent percussion.

----------

Kodiak (06-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I notice that metal bands have much of the complex musicality of classical, though with more prominent percussion.


Yep, generally more than three cords like so much of the mainstream crap out there.   :Tongue20: 

Lately I have getting into the female Japanese metal scene.  Lots of talent over there even if I have no clue what they are saying.

edit:  Just noticed you have to click on the link under where it says "Video Unavailable".

----------

Lone Gunman (06-26-2020),US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

dup - my stupid mouse sucks

----------

Madison (06-26-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Yep, generally more than three cords like so much of the mainstream crap out there.  
> 
> Lately I have getting into the female Japanese metal scene.  Lots of talent over there even if I have no clue what they are saying.
> 
> edit:  Just noticed you have to click on the link under where it says "Video Unavailable".


The Japanese trip me out.  They incorporate western music in very interesting ways.

For example, they celebrate Christmas (not as a religious holiday, more for the gifts and decorations), while eating KFC chicken.  Its also the one time of the year where single Japanese women will have one night stands with whoever asks them out on a date.

----------

Kodiak (06-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

The Japanese are a trippy people for sure.  A few years ago they got into wild custom vans that was way over the top that any American customizer would have done.  No doubt they have a flair for the extreme.  Watch for low bridges with the second on...

----------

Brat (06-26-2020),US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> The Japanese are a trippy people for sure.  A few years ago they got into wild custom vans that was way over the top that any American customizer would have done.  No doubt they have a flair for the extreme.  Watch for low bridges with the second on...


Those are awesome.  Can't make this stuff up.

----------

Brat (06-26-2020),Kodiak (06-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

US Conservative (06-27-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-27-2020),tlmjl (09-07-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Quad shot, I like her.

The lame guy in this song sings in the castrati range-that is to say, not male.

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (06-27-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (06-27-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (06-27-2020),East of the Beast (06-27-2020)

----------


## Madison

LIVE AND LET DIE

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),Daily Bread (06-27-2020),tlmjl (09-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Our good times

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),Madison (06-27-2020),tlmjl (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

ALL SUMMER LONG

----------

Daily Bread (06-27-2020)

----------


## Madison

"Drift And Die"

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (06-27-2020),Daily Bread (06-27-2020),Madison (06-27-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-27-2020),Daily Bread (06-27-2020),US Conservative (06-27-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-27-2020),Daily Bread (06-27-2020),US Conservative (06-27-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Headbang:  :Headbang:  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),tlmjl (09-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

A little Steely Dan on DBs deck tonight !

----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Move over Steely Dan and make room for the......
Moody Blues

----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-27-2020),East of the Beast (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Lmao ! My neighbor told me to turn that one up

----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Lmao ! My neighbor told me to turn that one up


Your neighbor has good taste!

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),Daily Bread (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Lmao ! My neighbor told me to turn that one up

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),East of the Beast (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I've got some top songs of my younger years that will never be forgotten . Stairway to Heaven, a few choice Dylan pieces and this one ! Its right up there ...enjoy

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),East of the Beast (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-27-2020),East of the Beast (06-27-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> I've got some top songs of my younger years that will never be forgotten . Stairway to Heaven, a few choice Dylan pieces and this one ! Its right up there ...enjoy


You beat me to that one   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Just a phenomenal group that doesn't get played enough today . We were the lucky generation .

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),East of the Beast (06-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Question

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),El Guapo (06-28-2020),Neo (06-28-2020),Yossarian (06-28-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Just a phenomenal group that doesn't get played enough today . We were the lucky generation .


It was my good fortune to see them in person several times.  Always a top-notch performance and it made for wonderful memories!

----------

Yossarian (06-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I leave you with this - Judge Jeanine is coming on .

----------

Brat (06-28-2020),Yossarian (06-28-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> I feel like the quality and musicality of music has been going downhill for some time.
> 
> They have done studies that show classical music and opera stimulate much more of the brain.


Can't tell you how many times I've seen people say and write about the down-trend of music. But the young don't know that, they only know what's being played and sang during their 'growing up' years. 

I grew up with Classical Opera and when I was first married my husband and I liked 'soft Jazz', like 'A Taste of Honey' and 'Take Five', etc. I still have all the LP Albums we bought. - long ago....  :Smile:

----------

Brat (06-28-2020),Neo (06-28-2020),Yossarian (06-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (06-28-2020),Neo (06-28-2020),Yossarian (06-28-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Yossarian (06-28-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## NORAD



----------

Madison (06-28-2020)

----------


## NORAD

.LOL!!!!

----------

Madison (06-28-2020),Yossarian (06-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


 @Neo, you really like that black music don't you?  It's pretty much all you post. 
Of course, the black blues of the Mississippi Delta was very popular in the UK, and gave birth to rock and roll.

Many, many years ago, on another forum, someone once called me a " black-enameled fuck pig", as an insult. I lol. I had never heard that expression anywhere. I thought is was rather strange.

Ten years passed before I heard someone use that expression again on the internet.  It wasn't directed towards me this time and wasn't used on this forum but it all came back to me and all the pieces fit like a glove.

----------

Neo (06-29-2020),NORAD (06-28-2020),Yossarian (06-28-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-28-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (06-29-2020),Daily Bread (06-29-2020),Hillofbeans (06-30-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (06-30-2020)

----------


## Neo

I have this on the original label (1972)

----------

Brat (06-30-2020)

----------


## Brat

Walkin' My Cat Named Dog by Norma Tanega

----------



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (06-30-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020),Madison (07-01-2020)

----------


## Dalia



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Brat

Thank you for that!  What a sweet and melancholy voice!

----------

Dalia (07-01-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (07-03-2020),US Conservative (07-01-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Olde Canooky Golde

----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

un de plus:

----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020),Yossarian (07-01-2020)

----------


## Brat

Falling by LeBlanc and Carr

----------

Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Oceander



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020),Yossarian (07-01-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020),Yossarian (07-01-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020),Yossarian (07-01-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Remember?

----------

Brat (07-03-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020),potlatch (07-03-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (07-03-2020),Dalia (07-03-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Dalia



----------

Brat (07-03-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-03-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-03-2020),jirqoadai (07-03-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Dalia



----------

Brat (07-03-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Dalia



----------

Brat (07-03-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (07-04-2020),Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Loreena Mckennitt has been one of my favorite artists for decades. Her concert at Alhambra, a medieval castle in Spain, drew hundreds of thousands and the 2 cd compilation from those performances kept me sane while I was hospitalized last year. She plays the harp, piano and guitar, and has a superb group of musicians performing with her for decades. She has taken 15th century poetry from John Spencer, melded it with her own musical compositions and mideastern rhythms. From her most recent album, and she says her last, this is perfect for Canada Day which I missed, and our our own July 4th. I hope you all enjoy.

----------

Lone Gunman (07-03-2020)

----------


## Madison

Shinedown with " simple man "  Live, February 05, 2012

----------

Yossarian (07-04-2020)

----------


## Madison

*Linkin Park - Crawling (Live with Chris Cornell)*

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (07-04-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Brat

And a hearty fuck you goes out to Wheedle Young!  You are a washed-up, has-been decrepit old POS and should feel lucky that ANYONE still listens to your music!

----------

Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-04-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-04-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-04-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020),Madison (07-05-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

This darn song has infected my brain.




I picked up the acoustic and slammed out a version of it that my family found loud and confusing.

That's how it should be.

(and yes NR, I know this song originated in Oz.)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020),Madison (07-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (07-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (07-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020),Madison (07-05-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020),US Conservative (07-05-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Marc Antoine "Cubanova"  or Strunz & Farrah "Azure"

----------


## nonsqtr

Leaving Bakersfield.

Here's a special treat - one of the best versions ever.

----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020),US Conservative (07-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Kodiak (07-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020),US Conservative (07-08-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-05-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-09-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Cool tune that brings back memories..... now?  Industrial disease is the least of our concerns.

----------

Brat (07-09-2020),Lone Gunman (07-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Kinda bubble gum, but a catchy top 40 tune from back in the day...

----------

Brat (07-09-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020),OldSchool (07-05-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> Kinda bubble gum, but a catchy top 40 tune from back in the day...


That's good, but it don't top this classic:




 :Happy20:

----------

Brat (07-09-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> That's good, but it don't top this classic:


Rumors have it that there's a new music video in the works for "Dead Skunk in the Middle of the Road" featuring Nancy Pelosi.  :Dontknow:

----------

Brat (07-09-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

I used to know a guy who would "launch" my ambulance.

----------

Lone Gunman (07-11-2020),Madison (07-09-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (07-11-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-09-2020),Daily Bread (07-09-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (07-09-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (07-09-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020),Madison (07-09-2020),US Conservative (07-10-2020),Yossarian (07-11-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

What a babe....

----------

Big Dummy (07-09-2020),Yossarian (07-11-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-11-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020),Yossarian (07-11-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-11-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020),Yossarian (07-11-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (07-11-2020),Madison (07-11-2020),Yossarian (07-11-2020)

----------


## Dalia



----------

Brat (07-11-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020),Yossarian (07-11-2020)

----------


## Dalia



----------

Brat (07-11-2020),Lone Gunman (07-11-2020),Yossarian (07-11-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Madison (07-11-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-13-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-13-2020),Yossarian (07-12-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Was watching Deadpool ...

----------

Brat (07-13-2020),Yossarian (07-12-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (07-13-2020),Yossarian (07-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

My buddy Jonah.

----------

Yossarian (07-13-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-13-2020),Yossarian (07-13-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Not the coolest tune ever, but alright.

Inspired to post as I heard it as intro tune for "Handle on the Law"...... Marginal legal advice, where you are told you have no case. lol

https://www.iheart.com/podcast/hande...-law-19473016/

----------

Brat (07-13-2020),Yossarian (07-13-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## Yossarian



----------

Brat (07-14-2020)

----------


## Madison

*"In Hell I'll Be in Good Company"*

----------

Yossarian (07-14-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-15-2020),Yossarian (07-14-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

_​_

----------

Brat (07-15-2020),El Guapo (07-14-2020),Kodiak (07-14-2020),Madison (07-14-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

My favorite off that Nazareth album.  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (07-15-2020),Madison (07-16-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-14-2020),Yossarian (07-14-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Mr. Steve Gaines  :Cool20:

----------

Brat (07-14-2020),Madison (07-15-2020),Yossarian (07-14-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-14-2020),Madison (07-15-2020),Yossarian (07-14-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-14-2020),Madison (07-15-2020),Yossarian (07-14-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

In October of 1983 I was dancing with my first wife in our living room with Avalon on the turntable, she leaned into me and whispered "I'm expecting." Our fourth child arrived a bit more than 7 1/2 months later, our second daughter. We were supposed to stop at three, but blessings don't give us a choice. (A mother herself, to me, still a baby.)


Two days after she gave birth my wife home with new babe in arms, she heard this from our turntable:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-15-2020),Madison (07-15-2020),Yossarian (07-15-2020)

----------


## Brat

> 


SUCH a wonderful harmonious group!  I never tire of that.

----------

Madison (07-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-16-2020),Yossarian (07-16-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-16-2020),Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Bump every year or so.  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (07-17-2020),Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

70 year old Peter Frampton - It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr 80th Birthday Cover) 

This is pretty cool...

----------

Brat (07-17-2020),Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),US Conservative (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## Neo

Here is one for Hawktheslayer, not all of my songs are northern soul.

----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

OldSchool (07-17-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

America the Beautiful 


Mark Levin's 'sing-off' tune for today's broadcast and stated as a tribute to law enforcement and our military.

 :USA2:

----------

Brat (07-17-2020),Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),US Conservative (07-17-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> America the Beautiful 
> 
> 
> Mark Levin's 'sing-off' tune for today's broadcast and stated as a tribute to law enforcement and our military.


My favorite version of the song!

----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),OldSchool (07-17-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

For the confused of the world

----------

Brat (07-17-2020),Daily Bread (07-17-2020),Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-18-2020),Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-18-2020),Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Madison (07-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


They really good !!! Thanks ! :Thumbsup20:

----------

Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-18-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> They really good !!! Thanks !


Lately, I think I'm addicted to Billy Strings and his fellow musicians. Nouveau Bluegrass. Keeps getting better and better. Bluegrass, Jazz, Anthem rock, fusion.  :Smile:  He did a show that left Pink Floyd at their best, in the dust. How he got those sounds from an acoustic guitar was beyond belief. These guys are brilliant. Whoever says there is no good music today isn't listening.

----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Madison (07-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),OldSchool (07-19-2020),US Conservative (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

One of the best BOC songs

----------

Lone Gunman (07-18-2020),OldSchool (07-19-2020),US Conservative (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Lately, I think I'm addicted to Billy Strings and his fellow musicians. Nouveau Bluegrass. Keeps getting better and better. Bluegrass, Jazz, Anthem rock, fusion.  He did a show that left Pink Floyd at their best, in the dust. How he got those sounds from an acoustic guitar was beyond belief. These guys are brilliant. Whoever says there is no good music today isn't listening.



there's a lot of good music these days, most of it isn't mainstream (thankfully).

----------

Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> there's a lot of good music these days, most of it isn't mainstream (thankfully).


Art builds on art, thankfully. I firmly believe we are hearing a cross pollination of  musical ideas from genre to genre, and back again. Even mainstream pop is benefitting, borrowing ideas and introducing them to many more listeners. I hear it from my grandkids, they all play instruments, at different levels, and listen to everything put in front of them, absorbing music like sponges sucking up spilled wine. Then they do their best to emulate and transpose what they've heard. The same with nephews, nieces, grand nephews and nieces, and they all enjoy making music together. It's cross generational, with my kids and my wife participating. Keeps me motivated to live, and enjoy.

----------



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> 


 @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=1087" target="_blank">Daily Bread</a>

----------

Daily Bread (07-19-2020),Madison (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> One of the best BOC songs


Cool song and cover art.

----------

Daily Bread (07-19-2020),Madison (07-19-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Art builds on art, thankfully. I firmly believe we are hearing a cross pollination of  musical ideas from genre to genre, and back again. Even mainstream pop is benefitting, borrowing ideas and introducing them to many more listeners. I hear it from my grandkids, they all play instruments, at different levels, and listen to everything put in front of them, absorbing music like sponges sucking up spilled wine. Then they do their best to emulate and transpose what they've heard. The same with nephews, nieces, grand nephews and nieces, and they all enjoy making music together. It's cross generational, with my kids and my wife participating. Keeps me motivated to live, and enjoy.


I have found times of tension are good for music.

What has been your experience?

----------

Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


Those guys are a riot!

I'm tempted to hire them to preform at the next BLM or ANTIFA protests. You know, as a distraction to the madness at hand.




> I have found* times of tension are good for music*.
> 
> What has been your experience?


Yep

----------

Madison (07-19-2020),US Conservative (07-19-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),US Conservative (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),US Conservative (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Madison (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-19-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> I have found times of tension are good for music.
> 
> What has been your experience?


It may sound superficial, but I find all times good for music. Bad times make people want solace, good times, celebration. Certainly tension spurs creativity, but so does joy. When I play guitar, I just hope not to muddle up too much for any musicality to be recognized. Lately, the grandkids have been saying, "No grandpa, that song sounds like this..." and they demonstrate. I respond "that's not the song I was playing," and they roll their eyes.

This morning I was playing some talking blues riffs on an old National Steel, two of my granddaughters joined me with fiddle and tenor mandolin, stole the moment and turned toward bluegrass. I couldn't keep up with the National, so I picked up my 12, and still could not keep up. Then my grandson started with his new Eastman, jazzing it up, and I was lost. I felt tense, it was not good. But then I laughed at myself and all was well.

----------

US Conservative (07-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


I LOVE Angus  :Thumbsup20: 
Rest in Peace Malcolm Young

----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Racist ? White supremacist ?
Things sure were better between the races in the 50s

----------

Brat (07-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I had a jacket just like these . Alexander's on Fordham Rd in the Bronx lol

----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> It may sound superficial, but I find all times good for music. Bad times make people want solace, good times, celebration. Certainly tension spurs creativity, but so does joy. When I play guitar, I just hope not to muddle up too much for any musicality to be recognized. Lately, the grandkids have been saying, "No grandpa, that song sounds like this..." and they demonstrate. I respond "that's not the song I was playing," and they roll their eyes.
> 
> This morning I was playing some talking blues riffs on an old National Steel, two of my granddaughters joined me with fiddle and tenor mandolin, stole the moment and turned toward bluegrass. I couldn't keep up with the National, so I picked up my 12, and still could not keep up. Then my grandson started with his new Eastman, jazzing it up, and I was lost. I felt tense, it was not good. But then I laughed at myself and all was well.


Jamming with the family sounds like fun.

----------


## Brat

@Daily Bread thank you!  Great songs!

----------

Daily Bread (07-19-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Out of the 59s and into the 60s ( my actual time zone)

----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (07-19-2020),Daily Bread (07-19-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-20-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-20-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Ragot the Gerbil



----------

Yossarian (07-21-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Jamming with the family sounds like fun.


It is an everyday experience here. Everyone plays something, not necessarily well, and when some of the neighbors join, in I've been known to call the police.  :Smile: 

Beats watching TV. Last year, I bought ukes for the twins, I'll never forgive myself. Now my wife is teaching them piano, I'll never forgiver her.

----------

US Conservative (07-21-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## Kodiak

Rockin' Swedish babes doing one of their electric songs acoustically....

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Daily Bread (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm getting too old

----------

Brat (07-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Kodiak (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

A girly song lol

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Daily Bread (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I'm getting too old


Are you ?

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Daily Bread (07-23-2020),Kodiak (07-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I was down at the dock yesterday and my son said "Hey Pops , I'm going to get another boat this week -hang around it may be here tonight " ! I looked at him and shook my head and said that's #4 you've got in the slips over here ,what are you going to do with this one ? He said it's only 28 ft and you can take it out to the barrier beach and fish . 
I've never been a boat guy and always fished off the surf and never had the cash to waste on a boat. Luckily my boys been a hard worker and enjoys life and he's  one hellofa great kid that made his fortune honestly and is always thinking of his old man and mom. Thanks God - this one's for both of you .

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Madison (07-23-2020),Oceander (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Daily Bread (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison

I like that song @Daily Bread

Sailing - Christopher Cross

You have good kids too  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Daily Bread (07-23-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> I was down at the dock yesterday and my son said "Hey Pops , I'm going to get another boat this week -hang around it may be here tonight " ! I looked at him and shook my head and said that's #4 you've got in the slips over here ,what are you going to do with this one ? He said it's only 28 ft and you can take it out to the barrier beach and fish . 
> I've never been a boat guy and always fished off the surf and never had the cash to waste on a boat. Luckily my boys been a hard worker and enjoys life and he's  one hellofa great kid that made his fortune honestly and is always thinking of his old man and mom. Thanks God - this one's for both of you .


That's so nice DB.  What a great son!   Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy   :Love9:

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Daily Bread (07-23-2020),Madison (07-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Are you ?


Yes Maddy - something I always would never admit . I'm starting to get sensible - the first sign of old age .

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Madison (07-23-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Yes Maddy - something I always would never admit . I'm starting to get sensible - the first sign of old age .


Well, I *occasionally* feel sensible too. It`s a normal thing, I think.
I have emotions too on specific subjects (not many but few lol )
It doesn`t have anything to do with age  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Daily Bread (07-23-2020)

----------


## Oceander

Something I've been listening to recently:

----------

Daily Bread (07-23-2020),Madison (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> That's so nice DB.  What a great son!   Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy


He finally got married and that stopped his dropping off the dogs that the girls he used to date off on me and the wife . It was getting out of hand . Six dogs and one rabbit later and he gets married to someone that doesn't like animals .

----------

Brat (07-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Well, I *occasionally* feel sensible too. It`s a normal thing, I think.
> I have emotions too on specific subjects (not many but few lol )
> It doesn`t have anything to do with age


Phew  :Geez: I thought it was over last week when I saw 21candles on my cake  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Madison (07-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Something I've been listening to recently:


We know where your planning your next vacation  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Oceander (07-23-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> We know where your planning your next vacation


Boy do I wish!

----------

Daily Bread (07-23-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Early trip up to Tarrytown in the morning , so I leave you all with this . Gnight and never give up

----------

Brat (07-23-2020),Madison (07-23-2020),Oceander (07-23-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Brat

Gnite @Daily Bread  :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (07-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-24-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-24-2020),Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

I listened to the tune earlier tonight, the neighbors heard it too.  :Cool20: 

"Alice Cooper live at nights"  good radio  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (07-24-2020),Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Kodiak (07-24-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-24-2020),Daily Bread (07-27-2020),OldSchool (07-24-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-24-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I listened to the tune earlier tonight, the neighbors heard it too. 
> 
> "Alice Cooper live at nights"  good radio


The original Heavy Metal band and still sound great today 50 years later! 

The baddest stoner song of all time......at least in my day.  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (07-24-2020),Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Madison (07-25-2020),Montana (07-28-2020),OldSchool (07-24-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Brat

> The original Heavy Metal band and still sound great today 50 years later! 
> 
> The baddest stoner song of all time......at least in my day.


I must say I agree!   :Headbang:

----------

Kodiak (07-24-2020),Madison (07-25-2020),OldSchool (07-24-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> The original Heavy Metal band and still sound great today 50 years later! 
> 
> The baddest stoner song of all time......at least in my day.


Wowsa!! Can't wait to let my neighbors hear that (lol) I'm on head phones now, getting late here....

Seriously: Badass and sounds great. Thanks!

----------

Brat (07-25-2020),Kodiak (07-24-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Groups and organizations that are promoting and inflicting violence and hate in our everyday lives are today's "pusherman"  :Angry20:

----------

Brat (07-24-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Wowsa!! Can't wait to let my neighbors hear that (lol) I'm on head phones now, getting late here....
> 
> Seriously: Badass and sounds great. Thanks!


Ten and a half minutes of ear orgasm.   Ozzy was the perfect voice for Sabbath.

----------

Brat (07-24-2020),OldSchool (07-24-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

When a friend makes it...you can only grin from ear to ear. Her's her best...well...I think so. Her own harmonies are...perfect. This is sex in a can. Enjoy it!

----------

Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Phew I thought it was over last week when I saw 21candles on my cake


Did you have a birthday without telling us?

----------


## Brat

> When a friend makes it...you can only grin from ear to ear. Her's her best...well...I think so. Her own harmonies are...perfect. This is sex in a can. Enjoy it!


Wow just beautiful!  Thank you!

----------


## Brat

> Groups and organizations that are promoting and inflicting violence and hate in our everyday lives are today's "pusherman"


Lots of memories connected with this song, it was sort of my anthem.  Thank you for posting it!

----------

Foghorn (07-26-2020),OldSchool (07-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

In memory of Peter Green co-founder of Fleetwood Mac who passed away today at 73.  Always loved their early stuff before they went mainstream and had chicks in the band.  Great songwriter and guitarist.  This is a short live version of Oh Well recorded in 1969...

----------

Brat (07-26-2020),Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-26-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-26-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-26-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

I can't believe she's gone.

She always seemed "young" to me.


Ode to my family is my favorite.

----------

Brat (07-26-2020),Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Madison (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (07-26-2020),Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

I like how the video shows a young boy with his sister running around.

----------

Lone Gunman (07-26-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-26-2020),Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Foghorn (07-26-2020),Lone Gunman (07-26-2020),Thom Paine (07-26-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Big Wheeler

Great day on this side of the pond for those of us tuned in to Absolute Classic Rock Radio.Wall to wall AC/DC as it's the 40th.anniversary of the "Back in Black"album.Brilliant.

----------

Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Lone Gunman (07-26-2020),Northern Rivers (07-27-2020),UKSmartypants (07-26-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Anthony Newley 
What Kind of Fool Am I

----------

Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Lone Gunman (07-26-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Iron Maidens guitarist Nikki Stringfield doing a playthrough of a song off her new project EP Harmonies for the Haunted...

----------

Brat (07-26-2020),Lone Gunman (07-26-2020),Yossarian (07-26-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Duke is my nephew's 8 month old Bulldog pup. They came to visit this evening.

----------

Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Lone Gunman (07-26-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> I'm getting too old


I am too old.

----------


## Daily Bread

> I am too old.


Here's to us oldies @Yossarian

----------

Brat (07-27-2020),Lone Gunman (07-28-2020),Madison (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-27-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Speaking of oldies, one of his best from back when:

----------

Daily Bread (07-27-2020),Lone Gunman (07-28-2020)

----------


## Montana



----------

Lone Gunman (07-28-2020),Madison (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Montana



----------

Lone Gunman (07-28-2020),Madison (07-27-2020),US Conservative (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Montana

listened to this on  my first time with a lefthand cig.

----------

Brat (07-27-2020),Lone Gunman (07-28-2020),Madison (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

I've always liked the sound of Audioslave, that is until I found this:




*Audioslave - "Show Me How to Live" - Final Performance Live at the Anti-Inaugural Ball 1/22/17*

 The audio sucks there, but worst of all: 

*The event in protest of Donald Trump's presidential inauguration will mark the first Audioslave reunion in 11 years.
*
Prophets of Rage Announce  More | Billboard

"Prophets of Rage will host the Anti Inaugural Ball on Friday in protest of Donald Trump's presidential inauguration with guest performances from Chris Cornell, Vic Mensa, Jackson Browne
and more." 

 :Angry20:

----------

Brat (07-27-2020),Lone Gunman (07-28-2020),Madison (07-27-2020),Montana (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Brat

:Angry20:

----------

OldSchool (07-29-2020),US Conservative (07-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

OldSchool (07-27-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Madison

Too bad he`s gone in 2011  :Sad20:

----------

Lone Gunman (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (07-28-2020),Lone Gunman (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Brat

> listened to this on  my first time with a lefthand cig.


This song still puts me in a trance, shivers.

----------

Montana (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> I've always liked the sound of Audioslave, that is until I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Audioslave - "Show Me How to Live" - Final Performance Live at the Anti-Inaugural Ball 1/22/17*
> 
>  The audio sucks there, but worst of all: 
> 
> ...


Audioslave can eat a bag.

Chris Cornell is where its at and he isn't a band.

Still don't mind the 30 years ago change.

----------

Madison (07-28-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-28-2020),Foghorn (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

My favorite band in Junior High now known as Middle School...

----------

Brat (07-28-2020),Foghorn (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Brat

> My favorite band in Junior High now known as Middle School...


I saw them in Gresham, Oregon about the same time.  Very small club, maybe 100 max.

----------

Kodiak (07-28-2020)

----------


## Bastion

Not sure what you old fogies are into; but... Here. Try this on for size.

----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I saw them in Gresham, Oregon about the same time.  Very small club, maybe 100 max.


Small world @Brat,  I lived in Oregon City at that time.  Wasn't lucky enough to see them though.

----------


## Bastion

So fitting if you listen to the words...

----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Not sure what you old fogies are into; but... Here. Try this on for size.


This "old fogie" is into just about anything metal...

----------

Bastion (07-28-2020),Brat (07-28-2020),Madison (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Small world @Brat,  I lived in Oregon City at that time.  Wasn't lucky enough to see them though.


It seems we have almost crossed paths so many times.  @Kodiak  :Cool20:

----------

Kodiak (07-28-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> This "old fogie" is into just about anything metal... 
> 
> Metal lover here as well. Been hooked since the Black Metal days of the God Father of Black Metal Varg Vikernes! This girl is pretty good. My persuasion really respects a kind of Holy Trifecta if you will. The music. Range/voice, And writing that tears away the physical, and bares the soul. I've found no musician male, or female who does this better than Maria Brink.


This is very tame for her.. If you've ever listened to her music; everything she sings is about herself, her life, and the things no one could ever see from the outside. I've never heard anything like it...Metal lover here as well. Been hooked since the Black Metal days of the God Father of Black Metal Varg Vikernes! This girl is pretty good. my persuasion really respects a kind of Holy Trifecta if you will. The music. Range/voice, And writing that tearts away the physical and bears the soul. I've found no musician male, or female who does this better than Maria Brink.

----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Special Place in Me Heart :

----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Bastion

The first time i heard this song, I was driving home from my wife's funeral. I was 34. I had to pull over with my son and daughter in the truck... I completely collapsed... It will never happen again. I had the last emotional break I'll ever experience. I've never felt anything since...

----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> The first time i heard this song, *I was driving home from my wife's funeral*. I was 34. I had to pull over with my son and daughter in the truck... I completely collapsed... It will never happen again. I had the last emotional break I'll ever experience. I've never felt anything since...


So sorry for your loss at such a young age.   :Sad20:

----------

Bastion (07-28-2020),BooBoo (07-28-2020),Madison (07-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> So sorry for your loss at such a young age.


Never let the sun go down on hard feelings. Ever...

----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-28-2020),Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

More from Tina:

----------

Yossarian (07-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Yossarian (07-29-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (07-29-2020),Yossarian (07-29-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Yossarian (07-29-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-29-2020),Yossarian (07-29-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (07-29-2020),US Conservative (07-30-2020),Yossarian (07-30-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (07-30-2020),Yossarian (07-30-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (07-30-2020),Daily Bread (07-30-2020),El Guapo (07-30-2020),Yossarian (07-31-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## Neo



----------

Yossarian (07-30-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-30-2020),Yossarian (07-30-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Same title, different song:

----------

El Guapo (07-30-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (07-31-2020),Yossarian (07-31-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-01-2020),OldSchool (07-31-2020),Yossarian (07-31-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

I'm pretty sure I could find a thread to post this in:

----------

Brat (08-01-2020),Yossarian (07-31-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (08-01-2020),Yossarian (07-31-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-01-2020),Yossarian (07-31-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (08-01-2020),ruthless terrier (08-01-2020),Yossarian (07-31-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-01-2020),OldSchool (07-31-2020),Yossarian (08-01-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

One comment say's: Who’s here before it’s removed?

Then: It's not the studio version....it'll be here for a bit.    :Wink:  


Long story that sucks about why good Eagles tunes don't last long on youtube? Or short story???? That sucks!!!!

----------

Brat (08-01-2020),Yossarian (08-01-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

From comments: Thank you dude we better enjoy while can cause he big man will hopefully not take it down this time




From Comments: Why cant i ever find an original recording of Jimi on youtube. Always a cover or somrthing. this one was pretty good though




I stumbled across a cool video with good sound quality (far succeeding these) a few years ago...... it's history now. /rant

----------

Brat (08-01-2020),ruthless terrier (08-01-2020),Yossarian (08-01-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> One comment say's: Who’s here before it’s removed?
> 
> Then: It's not the studio version....it'll be here for a bit.    
> 
> 
> Long story that sucks about why good Eagles tunes don't last long on youtube? Or short story???? That sucks!!!!


This will last a bit longer:

----------

Brat (08-01-2020),OldSchool (08-02-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

axis bold as love. good job by the pretenders.

----------

Brat (08-01-2020),Yossarian (08-01-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Brat (08-01-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

I partied hard and wore this album out in the 80's...... :Headbang:

----------

Brat (08-01-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Gotta love an acoustic Flying V guitar....

----------

Brat (08-01-2020),Yossarian (08-01-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Gotta love an acoustic Flying V guitar....\


The Flying V is a patented Gibson design first introduced in 1958, there are no Flying V acoustic guitars. Tho some luthiers and companies, like Dean, are producing V acoustics. The instrument Rudy is playing in the video is not a guitar. It is a Laete, sort of a Belgian regional lute usually tuned to C, Rudy tunes his to G. It is custom made for him, and a classical instrument believed to predate the guitar. Early extant Laetes have 5 strings. Rudy is a classically trained musician, with a conservatory background. He is also a well known expert of central European folk music, and early instruments with a vast collection of restored antique instruments. As well, he has had a selection of modernized old designed instruments made for his own use. That he's incorporating modified antique designed instruments into modern rock music is pretty slick in my estimation. 

BTW, I recently read he is producing a 2021 comeback for my two favorite nutcases from Croatia:







Whacky Europeans, they broke up last year to pursue other interests, needed rest.

----------

BooBoo (08-02-2020),Kodiak (08-01-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Sorry folks, I couldn't stop myself:

----------



----------


## Kodiak

Yea, I apprehensively said "guitar" not knowing the correct term.  This female Japanese guitarist (Miyako) in the band Lovebites plays a Dean similar to what I assume you are talking about....

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Rudy's brother Michael Schenker does a great solo with his Flying V in this vintage UFO clip...

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Speaking of UFO, one of my favs from their early days....

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Kodiak (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

On the deck and a storms coming in off the South shore with a cool breeze making things comfortable  .
It's been quiet until now

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

My son picked up this phenomenal blue tooth speaker for me off Amozon . This thing can be paired with another just like it and you can make that quiet old back yard sound like an evening at the Palledium . Great bass too
IMG_20200802_103755.jpg

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

A little Sly for that base

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Funny how much respect the blacks gained in those days - only to lose it all on Obama's watch

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Oceander (08-02-2020),US Conservative (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> Funny how much respect the blacks gained in those days - only to lose it all on Obama's watch


The Blues Brothers would be sued for cultural misappropriation these days.

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Daily Bread (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

You're definitely a sick puppy in my book it you didn't like everything Hendrix . 
My wife hates the guy and he's up there on my top 1 list .

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Oceander (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

The White Album - George Harrison

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

This one's for @Oceander , I see your sig

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Oceander (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Back to the JFK days

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Classics 4 made great make submarine race watching music in the late 60s. Tunes like Spooky  , Traces  , Everyday with You Girl and this #1 
Stormy

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Classics 4 made great make submarine race watching music in the late 60s. Tunes like Spooky  , Traces  , Everyday with You Girl and this #1

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Who Remembers This :

----------

Bastion (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

What is that The Girl from Ipanima part 2 ? 
I fell asleep listening to that while I was out here on my deck getting attacked by mosquitos .

----------

Brat (08-02-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Relax and Enjoy :




Nature IS Beautiful... Enjoy the Day...!

----------

Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

This is another good cover of Jolene by Dutch rock singer Anneke done last year in the US when she toured with another Dutch band Delain.   She really sounds a lot like Dolly herself....

edit: looks like you have to click where it says "Watch this video on Youtube".

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Yea, I apprehensively said "guitar" not knowing the correct term.  This female Japanese guitarist (Miyako) in the band Lovebites plays a Dean similar to what I assume you are talking about....


Believe me when I tell you I didn't know the difference until one my granddaughters schooled me. And I knew nothing of Rudy. Now 14, she's the family expert about weird musical instruments. I caught that lesson about 2 years ago. 

For a mass producer, Dean makes some very playable affordable instruments. That is one of their V designs.

My nephew, who earns more doing side gigs than on his day job, a not too shabby 6 figure job, decided he wanted a vintage Gibson V. Then he learned the price ranges starts at about $325k, was quickly looking at some $800 Dean models, when he stumbled on a used 2 year old Gibson modernized reproduction for $950. His first guitar was a new $150 V from some Chinese company, that sucked. But first love and all that. LOL

----------

Kodiak (08-02-2020)

----------


## Bastion

> Who Remembers This :


I remember! This came out in my teenage youth. There was nothing else like it at the time. Still stands apart today.

----------

BooBoo (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

Is it just me or does this forum hate country music? :Thinking:

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe



----------

Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe



----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Daily Bread (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

RIP John Prine

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Daily Bread (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> RIP John Prine


That was one of the best CUJ  :Thumbsup20: . Thanks

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Brat

Here's some country music w/line dancing.  Brooks and Dunn.

----------

Daily Bread (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Here's some country music w/line dancing.  Brooks and Dunn.


I got pulled over and the cops made me do that . I was pretty good at it and they let me go .

----------

Brat (08-02-2020),Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Is it just me or does this forum hate country music?


I got nothing against it, just prefer music with more than 3 or 4 cords.

----------

Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Is it just me or does this forum hate country music?






Will this hold you? A bit more than 4 or 5 chords.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Will this hold you? A bit more than 4 or 5 chords.

----------

Yossarian (08-02-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-03-2020),Yossarian (08-03-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-03-2020),Yossarian (08-03-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Madison, i found this cover of Daria doing one of your faves.

----------

Kodiak (08-03-2020),Madison (08-03-2020),Yossarian (08-04-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Totalitarian in its own right.

----------

Yossarian (08-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> @Madison, i found this cover of Daria doing one of your faves.


Cher needs to protract her jaw more.

----------

jirqoadai (08-04-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Yossarian (08-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Yossarian (08-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Yossarian (08-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Yossarian (08-05-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Yossarian (08-05-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-05-2020),ruthless terrier (08-05-2020),Yossarian (08-05-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

mississippi queen - mountain.

----------

Brat (08-05-2020),OldSchool (08-05-2020),Yossarian (08-05-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Somehow I always liked that song.  :Dontknow: 

Tonight the reason why finally came to me: If you're wanted dead or alive and vote republican..... you're doing something right.  :Wink: 

The elephant is the "steel horse"

----------

Brat (08-05-2020),Yossarian (08-06-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Kodiak

From another album I wore out back in the day.  RIP Gary Moore and Philip Lynott.

----------

Brat (08-06-2020),Yossarian (08-06-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Pretty damn good for some beach bums.  Not too of often you see two lefties in one band...

----------

Brat (08-06-2020),Yossarian (08-06-2020)

----------


## FlameHeart

I first watched "A Beautiful Mind" in Genetics class my Junior year. It was then when I knew my destiny was becoming a physician...and also sparked a small passion to go into mental health, although I did not realize it at the time. Some incidents later on, at least two, turned that ember of a passion into an inferno. Often times I still listen to this soundtrack when I'm doing Math or Physics problems. I like to pretend that I'm John Nash. :Wink: 

I especially love how towards the end of the first piece, it goes from a puzzling enigmatic timbre, as if one was solving an equation, to ceremonial, as if one was getting the Nobel Piece prize for solving said equation. This soundtrack really transports one into a different world, where it is possible to see through the eyes of a Mathmetician.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## FlameHeart

This movie was also my first introduction to Psychology. I had just started therapy that year as well. But this was the first thing that really piqued my interest in the field- to understand how people really tick, and to help those who need it most.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

After some more research, the "beach bums" above are brothers and cover all kinds of 80's and 90's metal bands.  Here is one from a couple years ago.  The bass player looks about 13 or 14 here....

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Madison (08-08-2020),US Conservative (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## FlameHeart

Another one of my favorites. I would play the violin part of this all the time last Fall. Very light-hearted and romantic.

----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## FlameHeart

This. This is the video. I would pull this up and play my violin sitting in front of my laptop.

----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> I first watched "A Beautiful Mind" in Genetics class my Junior year. It was then when I knew my destiny was becoming a physician...and also sparked a small passion to go into mental health, although I did not realize it at the time. Some incidents later on, at least two, turned that ember of a passion into an inferno. Often times I still listen to this soundtrack when I'm doing Math or Physics problems. I like to pretend that I'm John Nash.
> 
> I especially love how towards the end of the first piece, it goes from a puzzling enigmatic timbre, as if one was solving an equation, to ceremonial, as if one was getting the Nobel Piece prize for solving said equation. This soundtrack really transports one into a different world, where it is possible to see through the eyes of a Mathmetician.


Hi Flameheart what type of physician are you?

----------


## US Conservative

> After some more research, the "beach bums" above are brothers and cover all kinds of 80's and 90's metal bands.  Here is one from a couple years ago.  The bass player looks about 13 or 14 here....


If you are hearing "80's" you are at least in part wrong.

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Madison (08-08-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Madison (08-08-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Had to Change Me Profile for this one :

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

On Me Way Home I Listen to this :

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

mr. Roy Orbison thumb.gif background vocalists: Bruce Springsteen, Tom Waits, Elvis Costello, Jackson Browne, J.D. Souther, K.D. Lang, Jennifer Warnes and Bonnie Raitt.

----------

BooBoo (08-07-2020),Brat (08-07-2020),Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Brat

Woo HOO!!!!

----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020)

----------


## Thom Paine

Discovering Phil Collins 

https://twitter.com/tprstly/status/1...thing-watch%2F

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Lone Gunman (08-07-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Woo HOO!!!!


yeah, i know that song.

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Thom Paine (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> If you are hearing "80's" you are at least in part wrong.


I was talking about overall, not just that Nirvana song which I know is from the 90's.  I posted a Rainbow song (Temple of the King) they did a few posts back where I called them beach bums which is actually late 70's.   That is why I said they mainly do 80's and 90's plus they do a couple of 70's songs.   Here is one that is definitely 80s.  Not bad for a bunch of teenagers...

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

One of the top folk songs of all time

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),US Conservative (08-08-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Here's another great folk song from the Kingston Trio .

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Daily Bread (08-08-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Arlo Guthries Alices Resturant - 34 minutes long and it's a pretty interesting story line about Arlo getting arrested for dumping garbage.

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Kodiak (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Here's another great folk song from the Kingston Trio .


I still have a ticket from the MTA in Boston.  They call it a Charlie Ticket up there.

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Daily Bread (08-07-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Headbang:

----------

US Conservative (08-08-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Enjoy :

----------

Daily Bread (08-08-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Crank Up the Volume :

----------



----------


## Kodiak

> Arlo Guthries Alices Resturant - 34 minutes long and it's a pretty interesting story line about Arlo getting arrested for dumping garbage.


I had that on 8-track.  Definitely a classic.

----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Daily Bread (08-08-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Brat

"sitting on the group W bench..."

I saw Arlo in concert twice, and seeing him do this live was a gas!

----------

Daily Bread (08-08-2020),Kodiak (08-07-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Daily Bread (08-08-2020),Kodiak (08-08-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

US Conservative (08-08-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Daily Bread (08-08-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Arlo Guthries Alices Resturant - 34 minutes long and it's a pretty interesting story line about Arlo getting arrested for dumping garbage.


First time I heard this, it was broadcast live from the studio of WBAI, with Bob Fass as host after midnight. For the next six months, Bob would start his show with this song. None of my friends believed there was a song longer than 3 minutes. I borrowed a large portable radio, loaded with fresh batteries, convinced my friends to stay out late on a cold winter night, when all of us freezing, listened to Arlo sing. My credulity gained points and Arlo was an instant hero for a bunch of 14-15 year olds.

Bob's show was different. His rambling, odd music from all over the world, and whoever walked into his studio, in whatever frame of mind and state of sobriety or not. Eventually most every musician on the cutting edge would show up to chat with Bob. One night, he and Frank Zappa organized a fat power rally to be held at Sheep Meadow in Central Park. You didn't have to be fat, just think fat and show up with food to share. It was a joke, mocking all the power rallies, but more than 2,000 people showed up including Bob and Frank, Andy Warhol and his entourage, the guys from the Stones, among many other well knowns who had guested on Bob's show. Everyone did bring food to share.

Bob is now in his late 80's. Once or twice a week, depending on how he is feeling, he still hosts his show on WBAI radio, starting at midnight and lasting until he nods off, usually after dawn. Last time I caught his show, among the guests was John McLaughlin. They discussed Miles Davis's Bitches Brew, which gave John his first notoriety, played the album in its entirety. The other guests were young, most having never heard the album. They left in awe.

----------

Daily Bread (08-08-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Daily Bread (08-08-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I had that on 8-track.  Definitely a classic.


Our local station plays it every Thanksgiving morning commercial free . I never miss it , part of the Holiday for some reason .

----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Kodiak (08-08-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


What a nice song !  US Conservative

----------

US Conservative (08-08-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Our local station plays it every Thanksgiving morning commercial free . I never miss it , part of the Holiday for some reason .


A local station in Sacramento played it every year too when we lived there.

----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Daily Bread (08-08-2020),Lone Gunman (08-10-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Daily Bread (08-08-2020),Lone Gunman (08-10-2020),US Conservative (08-08-2020),WarriorRob (08-09-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Lone Gunman (08-10-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Lone Gunman (08-10-2020),US Conservative (08-08-2020),WarriorRob (08-09-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Lone Gunman (08-10-2020),WarriorRob (08-09-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 

You`ll love that one guys !  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (08-11-2020),Lone Gunman (08-10-2020),WarriorRob (08-09-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-11-2020),Lone Gunman (08-10-2020),WarriorRob (08-10-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-08-2020),Lone Gunman (08-10-2020),WarriorRob (08-10-2020),Yossarian (08-09-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Yossarian (08-10-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

The song that changed American music in ways no one suspected at the time. At first it sounds like a lament on love lost, but then careful listening reveals domestic violence, because she killed her abusive man. However, for African Americans it was code for not accepting white abuse. As well, it caught the attention of white musicians, who then proceeded to compose blues for large bands, a crossover from black to White audiences. Porgy and Bess would be the most prominent example, but there were also the performances of Al Jolson and many others. Eventually leading into American big band music, jazz as we know it today and Rock based so often on the blues, as well as Rock's Country Western background. And almost ironically, it picked up a major country audience upon its recorded release, influencing the country idiom as it was first developing. This was the song that inspired Hank Williams to write and sing. This was the song that got Janis Joplin singing. Chris Thiel mandolin player and driving force of Nickel Creek said his grandfather would play this song for him once a week as he was growing up, his grandfather a fiddle player for step dancers in Appalachia. From 1920:

----------

Lone Gunman (08-10-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

not my preferred style of music, but this girl is seriously talented.

----------

Brat (08-11-2020),Yossarian (08-10-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

For those Angry Attack Squirrels that have been showing up all over America during the pandemic:

----------

Lone Gunman (08-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

:Headbang:

----------

Brat (08-11-2020),Lone Gunman (08-12-2020),Yossarian (08-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Still touring the world and rockin hard in their 60's...

----------

Brat (08-11-2020),Lone Gunman (08-12-2020),Yossarian (08-12-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Looking through dad's collection, I recalled him playing this, dancing with my mom in the living room:

----------

Lone Gunman (08-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Yossarian (08-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (08-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Yossarian (08-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (08-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Yossarian (08-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-15-2020),Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Madison (08-13-2020),ruthless terrier (08-20-2020),Yossarian (08-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-15-2020),Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Madison (08-13-2020),Yossarian (08-15-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


That`s a very good one !  :Thumbsup20: 
With all the bags of shit pics  :Smiley20:

----------

Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Yossarian (08-15-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That`s a very good one ! 
> With all the bags of shit pics


I'm glad you took the time to view it. I posted it along with the war pigs vid for a reason.

One is reality in many countries and the war pigs vid may soon be our future if we don't eliminate the Marxists from North America.

----------

Brat (08-15-2020),Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Madison (08-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-15-2020),Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Yossarian (08-15-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Earlier this afternoon our 7 heading towards 8 year old twin grandson, if they survive to 8, arrived for a piano lesson from grandma. I immediately put on noise cancelling headphones and hid with Dog in my den. About an hour and half later Dog perks up from a nap because someone in pounding on the den door. I remove the headphones, and sure enough it was one of the boy's older sisters seeking to take them home. Grandma was asleep on the couch, "where are the boys?" she demanded. I heard some giggling from behind the bathroom door at the end of the hall, the door was locked from the inside. I used my pocket knife on the lock, a quick pop and I sprung the lock. There were the boys, stuffing their faces and with bottles of Yoohoo.....




Their sister is a disciplinarian hell on wheels. Those boys are going to suffer.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-17-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-16-2020),Lone Gunman (08-17-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),ruthless terrier (08-20-2020),Yossarian (08-18-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Yossarian (08-18-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

@<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=2082" target="_blank">Madison</a>

----------

Lone Gunman (08-17-2020),Madison (08-17-2020),Yossarian (08-18-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (08-18-2020),Yossarian (08-18-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (08-18-2020),Yossarian (08-18-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

US Conservative (08-19-2020),Yossarian (08-18-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Brat (08-22-2020),Lone Gunman (08-20-2020),ruthless terrier (08-20-2020),US Conservative (08-19-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Lone Gunman (08-20-2020),Madison (08-21-2020),ruthless terrier (08-20-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

the fab four. last time together. with gay black piano player Billy Preston.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-20-2020),US Conservative (08-21-2020),Yossarian (08-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (08-22-2020),Madison (08-21-2020),Yossarian (08-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


Rest In Peace Kurt ....
hope someday your killer will be kill too

----------

Brat (08-22-2020),US Conservative (08-21-2020),Yossarian (08-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Rest In Peace Kurt ....
> hope someday your killer will be kill too


I should have bought one of his mics.

----------

Madison (08-21-2020),Yossarian (08-22-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I should have bought one of his mics.


I can understand your feelings @US Conservative
None is available anymore .. ?

----------

US Conservative (08-21-2020),Yossarian (08-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> I can understand your feelings @US Conservative
> None is available anymore .. ?


Well they aren't exactly common especially with provenance. 

Those isolated vocals you hear in that song were sung into 2 mics, recorded by Steve Albini during the Pachyderm sessions.

----------

Madison (08-21-2020),Yossarian (08-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (08-22-2020),US Conservative (08-22-2020),Yossarian (08-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (08-22-2020),Yossarian (08-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> I can understand your feelings @US Conservative
> None is available anymore .. ?


Those were the ears to hear him.

----------

Madison (08-22-2020),Yossarian (08-22-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Caught one of the early performances at CBGB's. She was electrifying live, as was Chris Stein. Fortunately she didn't fade away.

Time is the real enemy, but she still kicks.

----------


## BooBoo

An Oldie but a Goodie, barring any Marine Warnings

----------


## Bastion



----------

Yossarian (08-23-2020)

----------


## Bastion

Such a powerful song...

----------

Madison (08-26-2020),Yossarian (08-23-2020)

----------


## Bastion

It's like the writer saw 2020 coming before anyone...

----------

Yossarian (08-23-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

wow .. Lucinda Williams can sing the sad songs.

----------

Brat (08-22-2020),Yossarian (08-23-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Yossarian (08-23-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Yossarian (08-23-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Foghorn (08-24-2020),Kodiak (08-24-2020),Yossarian (08-24-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Cool German band featuring the sweet voice of Manuela Kraller

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-24-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-24-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-25-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-25-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-25-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Madison (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-25-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Madison (08-25-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

MrMike (08-25-2020),Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-26-2020),Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

One I played on 8-track in my 67 Mustang GT fastback eons ago.

----------

Brat (08-25-2020),Daily Bread (08-26-2020),Lone Gunman (08-26-2020),Madison (08-26-2020),Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## Brat

@Kodiak thank you!  I just went down a Jesse Colin Young rabbit hole; mesmerizing!

----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2020),Kodiak (08-26-2020),Lone Gunman (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Daily Bread (08-26-2020),Lone Gunman (08-26-2020),Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Lone Gunman (08-26-2020),Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Kodiak (08-26-2020),Madison (08-26-2020),Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Damn @Lone Gunman I had no idea Alice in Chains were still a band years after Layne Staleys death.   Jerry Cantrell (who I never saw with short hair) keeps the sound alive. Thanks, that's a good tune.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Madison (08-26-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

:Dontknow:

----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-26-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

@Kodiak

----------

Kodiak (08-26-2020),Lone Gunman (08-27-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Great album and song from ex-Traffic guitarist Dave Mason.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Kodiak (08-27-2020),Lone Gunman (08-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Stumbled across these guys doing the Frigid Pink version House of the Rising sun. Great vocals and guitarwork...

----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Same guys covering the Outlaws version of Ghost Riders in the Sky

----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Damn @Lone Gunman I had no idea Alice in Chains were still a band years after Layne Staleys death.   Jerry Cantrell (who I never saw with short hair) keeps the sound alive. Thanks, that's a good tune.


surprised me too, @Kodiak

----------

Kodiak (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Stumbled across these guys doing the Frigid Pink version House of the Rising sun. Great vocals and guitarwork...


May very well be the most covered song in Americana music. From my grandfather's 78's I have Willie Lee Brown and Charlie Patton doing a version from 1922 on Paramount Records, country blues. The song is much older and no one really knows who composed it or when. Tho I have a Thorens turntable capable of playing 78's, this one can barely be played. Too worn down. Despite the many millions who have heard the song, few realize (including those who have performed it) it is about a murder at a bordello. A song from a customer of the house, lamenting the loss of the best lady in the house. The chorus collectively sticks in our minds, but not the different lyrics. Doc Watson claimed he played the song so he could see which ladies blushed at the crucial moments in the lyrics. Doc was blind for those who read this and don't know. However, Doc also claimed he could feel the heat from those blushing women as their temperatures rose. 

Also, in the strange history of the song, at different times, it was banned in different states for being too risqué. An early alternative music underground hit from bawdy New Orleans.  :Smile:  I say strange, because once popular singer Dorothea Welks sang the chorus as a lullaby in Paddy O'Day, a movie starring Jane Withers in 1937, touted as the new Shirley Temple. She wasn't even close.

Some of the odd, nonsensical, esoteric junk that floats around in my brain. LOL @ me

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-27-2020),Yossarian (08-27-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

Van the Man, John Lee Hooker ...... infinity

----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Madison (08-28-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-28-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Madison (08-28-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Yossarian (08-28-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-28-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Yossarian (08-28-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

For Cathy Smith, RIP




Cathy was Gordon's sometimes girlfriend and back up singer. Also backing up many others like the Band, Hoyt Axton, the Rolling Stones and sold them drugs. She was convicted for injecting a speedball (cocaine and heroin) in John Belushi's arm leading to his premature over dose death. After 18 months in a California prison she was deported back to her native Canada, living a quiet life as a law secretary. Belushi was his own worst enemy, and Cathy was just one more tool among many he used on his downward spiral of burn out. Her friends from then and later remember her as a fine and beautiful lady.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),ruthless terrier (08-28-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

it is a song about whalers from Nantucket. it was dedicated to Owen Coffin. Coffin's ship (the Essex) was rammed and sunk by an 80' sperm whale. the crew almost starved on the life boats .. the survivors ended up cannibalizing some of the crew .. including Owen Coffin.

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Kodiak (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> it is a song about whalers from Nantucket. it was dedicated to Owen Coffin. Coffin's ship (the Essex) was rammed and sunk by an 80' sperm whale. the crew almost starved on the life boats .. the survivors ended up cannibalizing some of the crew .. including Owen Coffin.



Thanks @ruthless terrier, I had that version as well as a couple different live versions on vinyl, but never knew the story behind the song.  One live version was over 30 minutes long taking up both sides of one album.  RIP Felix Pappalardi who wrote and sang that Mountain song.  Unfortunately he died a premature death when his wife Gail Collins shot him.

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-28-2020)

----------


## 12icer

This is crazy like the person singing it, good for a laugh, and a look at people having a ball.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-28-2020)

----------


## 12icer

This is one of my all time favorites from Shandi Sinnamon.




I lived In Memphis and worked at the rail yard where some of this was taped. 

Another completely different style 

From Heavenly Kid

----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-28-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Thanks @ruthless terrier, I had that version as well as a couple different live versions on vinyl, but never knew the story behind the song.  One live version was over 30 minutes long taking up both sides of one album.  RIP Felix Pappalardi who wrote and sang that Mountain song.  Unfortunately he died a premature death when his wife Gail Collins shot him.


I gigged with Felix before he met Leslie West. We both backed up as sidemen for acts opening for others at venues like Action House in Roslyn NY, and some of the early venues in the Village. Felix was brilliant, a great production man, and a hell of mean drunk. He completely stopped drinking, and doing drugs early on. He kept clean. 

During his latter years, he fell off the wagon and started drinking again. Gail and their kids became his punching bags. I wasn't very close with them, but it is a small world, and we all heard stories. Felix left Mountain, and no one was sure why, but he produced a few superb albums for other groups during the next couple of years. Gail was eventually acquitted, self defense. She remarried and disappeared from the scene, moving to some small town in New England. Every now and then I come across one of Gail's painting in galleries. She also has passed, and her paintings are in demand. She was a spectacular artist in her own right.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> I gigged with Felix before he met Leslie West. We both backed up as sidemen for acts opening for others at venues like Action House in Roslyn NY, and some of the early venues in the Village. Felix was brilliant, a great production man, and a hell of mean drunk. He completely stopped drinking, and doing drugs early on. He kept clean. 
> 
> During his latter years, he fell off the wagon and started drinking again. Gail and their kids became his punching bags. I wasn't very close with them, but it is a small world, and we all heard stories. Felix left Mountain, and no one was sure why, but he produced a few superb albums for other groups during the next couple of years. Gail was eventually acquitted, self defense. She remarried and disappeared from the scene, moving to some small town in New England. Every now and then I come across one of Gail's painting in galleries. She also has passed, and her paintings are in demand. She was a spectacular artist in her own right.


Cool stories @Yossarian, I had no idea she was aquitted.   She did most of the artwork for their album covers.  I saw them in 1971(?) opening for Sly & the Family Stone, although Sly never showed and had the crowd that was mainly black pretty restless.  I remember the manager of the Oakland Collesium coming out after Mountain saying....."Sly Stone is no where to be found" and they would refund the ticket prices.   But Mountain put on a killer show and I got my money's worth so never bothered trying to get my $10 back or whatever it was. 

Felix with Leslie West and his Les Paul Jr at Woodstock a master of tone....

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-28-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Cool stories @Yossarian, I had no idea she was aquitted.   She did most of the artwork for their album covers.  I saw them in 1971(?) opening for Sly & the Family Stone, although Sly never showed and had the crowd that was mainly black pretty restless.  I remember the manager of the Oakland Collesium coming out after Mountain saying....."Sly Stone is no where to be found" and they would refund the ticket prices.   But Mountain put on a killer show and I got my money's worth so never bothered trying to get my $10 back or whatever it was. 
> 
> Felix with Leslie West and his Les Paul Jr at Woodstock a master of tone....


Sly was probably too stoned to make it to the stage, an often occurrence by the time he was scheduled to play Oakland, and as a result he sort of fade out of the scene.

Leslie West had a strange codicil in all his contracts, wherever and whenever he performed, ten hero sandwiches as they were  known here. 1/2 loaf of Italian bread, filled with Italian deli cold cuts, cheeses, assorted peppers and marinated mushrooms, tomato slices and half pitted olives, 4 quart bottles of Hoffman's Black Cherry soda. That was for his personal consumption after each show. The rest of the band had to make do on their own. Serious. When Hoffman's went out of business, he had a hissy fit and didn't perform for two months. 

After being diagnosed with Diabetes Type II Leslie lost 86 lbs, lost part of his lower left leg in 2011. He's still living in Forest Hills, Queens, the next neighborhood over from me, still teaching guitar, still touring, and still running a weight loss clinic.

----------

Kodiak (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

I found out about his leg being amputated watching a Youtube vid.  It was pretty obvious he had a food addiction.  Downsizing for an out of state move, I sold my hundreds of albums a few months ago.  This was one I had he did with ex-Cream bassist/vocalist Jack Bruce along with Mountain drummer Corky Laing.  Just loved their music...

----------

Brat (08-28-2020),East of the Beast (08-29-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

East of the Beast (08-29-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

You and your girl on the beach at midnight

----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

This was my summer

----------

East of the Beast (08-29-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-29-2020),East of the Beast (08-28-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-29-2020),East of the Beast (08-29-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (08-29-2020),East of the Beast (08-29-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


Interesting arrangement.  

But the storyline, the lyrics, were a personal story.  Not one that could be passed off.

----------

Brat (08-29-2020),Lone Gunman (08-28-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-29-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-29-2020),East of the Beast (08-29-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-29-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-29-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (08-29-2020),East of the Beast (08-29-2020),Lone Gunman (08-29-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),US Conservative (08-30-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-29-2020),Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),US Conservative (08-30-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> I found out about his leg being amputated watching a Youtube vid.  It was pretty obvious he had a food addiction.  Downsizing for an out of state move, I sold my hundreds of albums a few months ago.  This was one I had he did with ex-Cream bassist/vocalist Jack Bruce along with Mountain drummer Corky Laing.  Just loved their music...


Jack's brother, a friend of my younger brother, worked at Sam Ash on Queens Blvd. I dropped by the store to pick up some strings for my 12. He showed me this sweet Claro Walnut auditorium sized Taylor and I fell in lust and love with it. This was before Taylor started stuffing electronics in their guitars. It was simply gorgeous, and sounded better. He saw the look in my eyes, and he knew he had made a sale. I forgot to buy the strings, but my pocket was $2,200 lighter as I left the store with the guitar. Worth every penny.

I can't post the pejoratives my wife used against me over the next two days, but as I played it, she understood. It has been well played for the past 30 years or so. I keep it in mint condition, not a single scratch or mar. And the sound quality keeps improving. Sweet.

One of my nephews borrowed it for his final presentation when he graduated from Juilliard. Three well known professional guitarists from the audience and one of the teachers made offers to buy the guitar from him, making bids as high as $45k. He told them it wasn't his to sell, and he pointed at me. Over the years I had done side work with each of the three pros, they said hello and walked away in disappointment, knowing I would never sell it. It's a trite phrase, but it is an awesome guitar.

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (08-30-2020),Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

12icer (08-30-2020),BooBoo (09-05-2020),Brat (08-30-2020),Lone Gunman (09-01-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

12icer (08-30-2020),BooBoo (09-05-2020),Brat (08-30-2020),Lone Gunman (09-01-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

BooBoo (09-05-2020),Lone Gunman (09-01-2020)

----------


## Madison

Kebeckistan language   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (08-30-2020),Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-30-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-31-2020)

----------


## Madison

Another shot of Kebekistan toon  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-31-2020)

----------


## 12icer

Good SINGERS are what I like, 

 she is one.

----------

BooBoo (09-05-2020),Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (08-31-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

2cent (09-04-2020),Brat (08-31-2020),Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Madison (09-04-2020),Yossarian (09-01-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

The angelic voice of Sharon den Adel

----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (09-01-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Yossarian (09-01-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2020),Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Madison (09-04-2020),Yossarian (09-01-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Lone Gunman (09-01-2020),Madison (09-04-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Madison (09-04-2020),Yossarian (09-03-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------

Foghorn (09-05-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

It's raining today.

----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2020),Madison (09-04-2020),Yossarian (09-04-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Yossarian (09-04-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (09-04-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> 


Now that there is _pure talent._.  Drool worthy.

FWIW, I just got through listening to this classic:

----------

Brat (09-04-2020),Foghorn (09-05-2020),Yossarian (09-05-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Now that there is _pure talent._.  Drool worthy.
> 
> FWIW, I just got through listening to this classic:


If you see something that looks like a star
And it's shooting up out of the ground.....

Low Spark of High Heeled Boys

----------

2cent (09-04-2020),Yossarian (09-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> If you see something that looks like a star
> And it's shooting up out of the ground.....
> 
> Low Spark of High Heeled Boys


Ain't it beyond great?  Gotta admit, Mr. 2 has no ear for music, while I was brought up on all the classics.  From Beethoven, to Tschaikowsky, to Chapin, a bit of Western thrown in, some jazz, and, more assuredly R&R.  It was through that, that I learned 'music appreciation.'  Discerning talent from flat foots, who didn't stand a chance, and, sometimes not mattering if the talent wasn't quite there, so long as it was fun.  

That aside, pure talent in Deep Purple and Traffic.  That's what was so great about the 70's.  From Queen, to ELO, Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin,  Yes, along with studied voices with talent extradinaire. 
It was obvious that they listened to, studied, and adapted the talents of their betters, always hoping to achieve that perfection.  

As was said by any promoter; 'You must have a sound of your own.'  Hence, why they came to the top.

----------

BooBoo (09-05-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

A little early Sammy Hagar.

----------

2cent (09-04-2020),Foghorn (09-05-2020),Yossarian (09-05-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Foghorn (09-05-2020),Yossarian (09-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> A little early Sammy Hagar.


Dang, now there's a blast from the past.

Here's some old 'buddies' you might remember.

----------

Yossarian (09-05-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Foghorn (09-05-2020),Yossarian (09-05-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## Madison

@US Conservative


Love that one

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Foghorn



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Foghorn



----------

Madison (09-05-2020),Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Headbang: .....soooo cute !!!!

----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20:

----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


 @HawkTheSlayer  they were supposed to be in 
Quebec Summer Festival 2020  ..but the fuckin 
GOVERNMENT  of QUEBEC SHIT  order to cancel
the Festival   :Angry20: 
BECAUSE Covid HOAX

----------


## Madison

I`m on Nirvana SOUL tonight  :Smiley20:  xox

----------

US Conservative (09-09-2020),Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

Wild Cherry solicits the help of Metallica and Megadeth to help teach a reluctant Rammstein how to find their FUNKY JUNK.

----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (09-07-2020),Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (09-07-2020),Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## Yossarian



----------



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison

Mononc' Serge- Simone  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (09-11-2020),Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## 12icer



----------

BooBoo (09-09-2020),Madison (09-07-2020),Yossarian (09-07-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

The end always gives me goose bumps.
You can tell there was much lost love there with Lindsey.

Christine and John .. like...  :Wtf20:

----------

Brat (09-11-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (09-11-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (09-11-2020),US Conservative (09-09-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (09-11-2020),Kodiak (09-09-2020),US Conservative (09-09-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (09-11-2020),Madison (02-13-2021)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## BooBoo

Now More Than Ever :

----------

Brat (09-11-2020),Lone Gunman (09-12-2020),US Conservative (09-11-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (09-11-2020),Daily Bread (09-12-2020),Lone Gunman (09-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (09-11-2020),Daily Bread (09-12-2020),Lone Gunman (09-12-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Brat (09-11-2020),Daily Bread (09-12-2020),Lone Gunman (09-12-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (09-12-2020),Daily Bread (09-12-2020),Lone Gunman (09-12-2020),Madison (09-12-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (09-12-2020),Daily Bread (09-12-2020),Lone Gunman (09-12-2020),Madison (09-12-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (09-12-2020),Daily Bread (09-12-2020),Lone Gunman (09-12-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-12-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

:Headbang:  Sunday morning vitamins

----------

Common (09-18-2020),El Guapo (09-13-2020),Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (09-13-2020),Madison (09-13-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Madison (09-13-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Big Dummy (09-15-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

summer '78.

----------

donttread (09-16-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Big Dummy (09-14-2020),Lone Gunman (09-17-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Lone Gunman (09-17-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

An Oldie and a Goodie :

----------

Lone Gunman (09-17-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020),Madison (09-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool

Here's one leftist's m-f'ers need to hear:

----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020)

----------


## Madison

In Quebec we were supposed to have those bands in Summer 2020 ...
https://www.musicfestivalwizard.com/...festival-2020/


RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE

----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (09-19-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (09-19-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative

> 


Great song.  As is Plateu and my fav, Lake of Fire.




@RBG, is it a dry heat?

----------

Madison (09-19-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Maybe you can tell me what they are saying,

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (09-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Great song.  As is Plateu and my fav, Lake of Fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RBG, is it a dry heat?


 US Conservative

Lake of fire  one of my very favorite too  and love Plateau

----------


## Northern Rivers

G'night...

----------

Madison (09-19-2020),US Conservative (09-24-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> US Conservative
> 
> Lake of fire  one of my very favorite too  and love Plateau


How can it not , Maddie?

Just trying to describe what I see here.

----------

Madison (09-19-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Maddie whats she saying?

----------

Madison (09-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Maddie whats she saying?


I love classical music as well

----------

Northern Rivers (09-19-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I love classical music as well


My fav. I learned 90% of what I know from this piece.

----------

Madison (09-21-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Daily Bread (09-20-2020),Madison (09-21-2020),Nutsplitter (09-20-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> My fav. I learned 90% of what I know from this piece.


You know, i love Em! 
Great chord for ending primarily major chord dominated pieces. 
Something about the way it resonates.

----------

Daily Bread (09-20-2020),Madison (09-21-2020),Northern Rivers (09-20-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Northern Rivers (09-24-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Madison

I love Brahms

----------

Northern Rivers (09-22-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-22-2020),Madison (09-23-2020)

----------


## Madison

I love that one of Chopin

----------

BooBoo (09-22-2020),Brat (09-22-2020),US Conservative (09-23-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

> I love that one of Chopin


Thanks for Posting that one Madison, I haven't listened to Classical Like that in too Long of a Time, Good to Hear Again... Thanks..!!!

----------

Madison (09-23-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-22-2020)

----------


## Brat

> 


Thank you for this!  I'd completely forgotten this great song (and the band).

----------

BooBoo (09-23-2020),US Conservative (09-24-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------



----------


## US Conservative



----------

BooBoo (09-24-2020),Madison (09-23-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

BooBoo (09-24-2020),Madison (09-23-2020)

----------


## Madison

>

----------

BooBoo (09-24-2020),US Conservative (09-23-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> 


I won't forget the first time I heard that song.  It was like being transported back in time.

----------

BooBoo (09-24-2020),Madison (09-23-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

East of the Beast (09-26-2020),US Conservative (09-24-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


Geddy's rock hero was Chris Squire...who loved Brahms 4...and how I got turned onto it. Just sayin'...

----------

BooBoo (09-24-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo



----------



----------


## BooBoo



----------



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (09-24-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

RIP Max!

----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

Meet... The Leftards!  :Wink: 

Music | The Leftards

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (09-25-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Daily Bread (09-25-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

Not for the 80's + crowd....

----------

Brat (09-27-2020),El Guapo (09-26-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),East of the Beast (09-26-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-25-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),East of the Beast (09-26-2020),El Guapo (09-26-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-27-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-26-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-26-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Nothing like the Original :

----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Daily Bread (09-26-2020),Lone Gunman (09-26-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Cool tune. Heard it on radio this morning, been awhile. Album title, made Platinum.


*"Beatin' The Odds"*

   Well she grabbed me and asked me,
If I had a name,
She told me she was interested to see,
If I could play the game,
She said her name was victory,
She didn't want to know the rules,
That's just the way I wanted to play,
In a game designed for fools.

_[Chorus:]_
We were beatin' the odds, we were beatin' the odds,
We were beatin' the odds again,
We were gambling with our souls,
We were playing to win,
We were beatin' the odds again.

Well I rolled the dice feelin' cold as ice,
And Victory drew the cards,
We knew that loosin' when the stakes were high,
Could really hit us hard,
I strapped into the drivers seat,
With Miss Victory by my side,
She knew at a glance she was takin' a chance,
By coming along for the ride.

_[Chorus:]_
We were beatin' the odds, we were beatin' the odds,
We were beatin' the odds again,
We were gambling with our souls,
We were playing to win,
We were beatin' the odds again.

Time and space stood still that day,
With Victory's soul and mine,
We were running a race between heaven and hell,
And we could not find the finish line,
And when it was all over we won it in the end,
We were splittin' the prize when she opened her eyes,
And said Baby let's try it again.

_[Chorus:]_
We were beatin' the odds, we were beatin' the odds,
We were beatin' the odds again,
We were gambling with our souls,
We were playing to win,
We were beatin' the odds again.

_[Chorus:]_
We were beatin' the odds, we were beatin' the odds,
We were beatin' the odds again,
We were gambling with our souls,
We were playing to win,
We were beatin' the odds again.


One way to keep life interesting.  :Happy20:

----------

BooBoo (09-26-2020),Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-26-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-26-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Daily Bread (09-27-2020),Foghorn (10-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Bubble gum music 

Jimmy Clanton - Venus in Blue Jeans - YouTube

----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Daily Bread (09-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Madison

Taken from A Kind Of Magic, 1986.

----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Daily Bread (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020),Madison (09-27-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Dion and the Belmonts were a group that started singing under the street corner light and school bathrooms (acoustics )on Belmont Ave in the Bronx . He had me by a couple of years but all of us guys in the BX aspired to sing like Dion .
Here's to a great Doo Wop group

----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Daily Bread (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Till by The Angels 
You guys that follow this thread know I've got a special place in my heart for this one .
My daughter sang this as her first song on stage in front of 1500 people when she was 14  . She brought the house down and they requested her to sing it again .

----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020),Madison (09-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

I got me some that summer night when I bought this 8 track for my girl . And the damned cop was banging on my car window wondering what we were doin lol.

----------

BooBoo (09-27-2020),Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

But After the cop left ......

----------

BooBoo (09-27-2020),Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

No Listing of the Righteous Brothers is complete without this :

----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-28-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Turn It UP...!!!

----------

Brat (09-28-2020),Lone Gunman (09-28-2020),US Conservative (09-29-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative

Reference the above.  I know a woman who one lived to see her baby girl.

But the woman with cancer died I was in her bubble for a bit.  

I think about her all the time.

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (10-03-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## US Conservative

My last girlfriend was a rental.

----------


## US Conservative

> 


You some kind of punk?

----------

Brat (10-05-2020),El Guapo (09-30-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

LMAO...!!!

----------

Madison (10-04-2020),US Conservative (09-29-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (02-13-2021),US Conservative (09-29-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (02-13-2021),US Conservative (09-29-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> You some kind of punk?


who me?

----------

US Conservative (09-30-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Foghorn



----------


## ruthless terrier

another sad John Prine song .. but here it is anyway.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## ruthless terrier

dedicated to the first lady. hope she's doing ok.

----------

Madison (10-04-2020),US Conservative (10-05-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (10-05-2020),Daily Bread (10-05-2020),East of the Beast (10-05-2020),El Guapo (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-05-2020),Conservative Libertarian (10-17-2020),East of the Beast (10-05-2020),El Guapo (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020),US Conservative (10-05-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

A Blast from the Past

----------

Brat (10-05-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-05-2020),Daily Bread (10-05-2020),East of the Beast (10-06-2020),El Guapo (10-10-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020),US Conservative (10-05-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

When you listen to alternative radio.....




"I'm way too young to lie here forever
I'm way too old to try so whatever"

----------

BooBoo (10-05-2020),East of the Beast (10-06-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020),Madison (10-05-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Cool tune, and sure makes me thankful for not needing to seek shelter, got it, for now.

But, will always be running against the wind?
 :Thinking:

----------

BooBoo (10-05-2020),East of the Beast (10-06-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020),Madison (10-06-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),El Guapo (10-10-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020),Madison (10-06-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


LOVE that guy!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020),US Conservative (10-06-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Conservative Libertarian (10-17-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Madison (10-06-2020),US Conservative (10-06-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

*Warning* Explicit Pictures...

----------

East of the Beast (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020),US Conservative (10-06-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Hoping He Isn't as He has Passed Away :

----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Hillofbeans (10-26-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Now He can :

----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Daily Bread (10-06-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-06-2020),US Conservative (10-07-2020)

----------


## Authentic

One Lion's Roar - Rome

----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Lone Gunman (10-07-2020),Madison (10-07-2020),US Conservative (10-10-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Johnny Nash @80... RIP...!!!

----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-07-2020),US Conservative (10-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-07-2020),US Conservative (10-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Lone Gunman (10-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Lone Gunman (10-07-2020),US Conservative (10-07-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-07-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

After last nights VP Debate :

----------

Brat (10-09-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),US Conservative (10-10-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Pultz Prize Reject; Nikole Hannah-Jones :

----------

Brat (10-09-2020),Lone Gunman (10-13-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (10-09-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Hillofbeans (10-26-2020),Lone Gunman (10-13-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-14-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-13-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-14-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-13-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-14-2020),Lone Gunman (10-13-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (10-14-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-13-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (10-14-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Hillofbeans (10-26-2020),US Conservative (10-16-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (10-13-2020),Brat (10-14-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-14-2020)

----------


## Oceander

Someone on the thread about Portland being out of control mentioned an ex living in Eugene, OR, and that got me thinking on this song:

----------

Bastion (10-13-2020),Brat (10-14-2020),Lone Gunman (10-14-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-15-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-14-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Madison (02-13-2021),US Conservative (10-16-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Lone Gunman (10-15-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

whatever happens .._Shine On You Crazy Diamonds._

----------

Foghorn (10-16-2020),Lone Gunman (10-15-2020),Oceander (10-15-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-16-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-16-2020),Madison (02-13-2021)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-16-2020),Madison (02-13-2021)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (10-16-2020),Madison (02-13-2021)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (10-16-2020)

----------


## Bastion

The new FFDP video dropped!

----------

Lone Gunman (10-16-2020),US Conservative (10-16-2020)

----------


## Madison

I LOVE that song




This is a tribute to Chicago and David Foster.  It features Adrienne Woods-cello, Trev Lukather-guitars & Josh Devine-drums.  I cover vocals, keys and bass...I hope you all dig it! :Smile:  Recorded at Treehaus Recording Mixed by Justin GarianoMastered by Stephen MarshVid shot by Patrick Fogarty and Edited by Malcolm GuessVocals Recorded on Lauten Audio Microphones

----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Lone Gunman (10-16-2020),US Conservative (10-16-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

ENJOY :

----------

Brat (10-16-2020),Daily Bread (10-17-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

An anti democrat/antifa song.

----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020),El Guapo (10-17-2020),Madison (10-16-2020),Thom Paine (10-16-2020)

----------


## Madison

> An anti democrat/antifa song.


 :Thumbsup20:  :Headbang: 

AWSOME !

----------

US Conservative (10-17-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

What she said

----------

Madison (10-17-2020),US Conservative (10-17-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Quarantine is isolating the healthy and tyranny is isolating the healthy.

----------

Madison (10-17-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020),Madison (10-17-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (10-17-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (10-17-2020),US Conservative (10-17-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

El Guapo (10-17-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (10-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

US Conservative (10-17-2020)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> 


I met the singer of this band in 1985. He was the only remaining original member. They played at a venue where my brother's band was their warm up band.

----------

BooBoo (10-17-2020),Hillofbeans (10-26-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Great Group and Music...!!!

List of songs by The Grass Roots  :Headbang:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-17-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (10-19-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (10-19-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Authentic

I'm not black, not a Crip, not from Donna, or even from Las Vegas. But this is a good song.

----------


## Authentic

Old school rap:

----------

US Conservative (10-21-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Before the Dems Take it Down :

----------


## BooBoo



----------

US Conservative (10-21-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Authentic

You Can Feel Bad (If It Makes You Feel Better) - Patty Loveless

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Authentic

Here is the video for the best hip hop/rap song ever recorded!

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (02-13-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> I'm not black, not a Crip, not from Donna, or even from Las Vegas. But this is a good song.


The "D-Nigs" are from Alphabet City in Las Vegas, near D and Lake Mead pr D and MLK. Also where the "letter" streets cross the "President" streets.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-24-2020),Daily Bread (10-24-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> 


yep... he's perfect in this song.

----------

Brat (10-24-2020),Daily Bread (10-24-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-24-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-24-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-24-2020),Oceander (10-25-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-24-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-26-2020),ruthless terrier (10-25-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

I always considered these guys lightweights, but they did have a good riff or two

----------

Brat (10-26-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (10-26-2020),Daily Bread (10-26-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

hey porter: please get me on that Trump train.

----------

Brat (10-26-2020),Daily Bread (10-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (10-26-2020)

----------


## tlmjl



----------

Brat (10-26-2020),Daily Bread (10-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (10-26-2020),Daily Bread (10-26-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Daily Bread (10-26-2020),Madison (10-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Never heard that one before Old T ! Great sound

----------

Madison (10-26-2020),OldSchool (10-26-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> Never heard that one before Old T ! Great sound


I've been living on the edge 104.9 The Edge - WBXX - FM 104.9 - Marshall, MI - Listen Online

It's kinda cool & new radio station in my area, play some good music that's not heard everywhere.

----------

Brat (10-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Thanks I'll put it on now

----------

Madison (10-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I've been living on the edge 104.9 The Edge - WBXX - FM 104.9 - Marshall, MI - Listen Online
> 
> It's kinda cool & new radio station in my area, play some good music that's not heard everywhere.


They wanted my credit card # to sign up for no charge  . DB don't do that - thanks anyway OT

----------


## OldSchool

> They wanted my credit card # to sign up for no charge  . DB don't do that - thanks anyway OT


Dang! I had no idea, surry

----------

Daily Bread (10-26-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Here's one from recent playlist:




some of what they play is a bit different, but with a mix of common ~rock tunes.

----------

Daily Bread (10-26-2020),Madison (10-26-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (10-26-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

One of my 'off the wall' favs:




 :Happy20:

----------

Daily Bread (10-26-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (10-26-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (10-27-2020),Madison (10-27-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Could bee Politics :

----------

Brat (10-30-2020),Lone Gunman (10-30-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Saturday will soon bee here :

----------

Brat (10-30-2020),Daily Bread (10-27-2020),Lone Gunman (10-30-2020),OldSchool (10-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Saturday will soon bee here :


We're trying to figure out how many bags of those miniature bars to buy for the kids . Last year it was on a weekday and I think we went to about 10 bags (maybe 150 kiddies ). This years a all day sat affair but this Chinese virus is in play . I told the wife that the parents want the kids out and about and to expect mucho childreeno .

----------

Brat (10-30-2020),Lone Gunman (10-30-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Attachment 53260

----------

Brat (10-30-2020),Lone Gunman (10-30-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

The Covid Song:

----------

Lone Gunman (10-30-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (10-30-2020),MedicineBow (10-30-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

*no more lockdown* - Van Morrison.

----------

Lone Gunman (10-30-2020)

----------


## Authentic

werewolves of london - Bing video

----------


## Authentic

private malone song - Bing video

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Lone Gunman (10-30-2020),MedicineBow (10-30-2020)

----------


## MedicineBow

> 


Saw him in concert at Red Rocks last year.....great show.

----------

Brat (10-30-2020),Daily Bread (10-30-2020),El Guapo (10-31-2020)

----------


## MedicineBow

> 


 Another great concert I saw last year. The Villar theater in Beaver Creek is an incredible venue with not a bad seat in the house. My GF and I typically are in the first 10 rows, if not the first couple. Simply amazing concerts there.

----------

Brat (10-30-2020),Daily Bread (10-30-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

One my favorite Creedence tunes with a killer change up in the middle of the song...

----------

Brat (10-30-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

A proud Trump American

----------

Brat (10-30-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

it's not dark yet but it's getting there.

----------

Brat (11-01-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## BooBoo

Probably Already Posted but, it is Time :

----------

OldSchool (11-01-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

I've Let Go...

----------

BooBoo (11-06-2020),Brat (11-05-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (11-06-2020),Brat (11-05-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (11-06-2020),Brat (11-06-2020),Madison (11-05-2020),OldSchool (11-06-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

FTW

----------

BooBoo (11-06-2020),Brat (11-06-2020)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde



----------

BooBoo (11-06-2020),Brat (11-06-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

BooBoo (11-06-2020),Brat (11-06-2020),Madison (11-09-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

?

----------


## OldSchool

That concludes this session of heavy metal hour.

----------

BooBoo (11-06-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## markdido

Just about anything by Kansas

----------


## markdido

> 


When I was stationed on London in the 80's, I saw a rock opera called "Time" that was written by David Essex.

----------

Brat (11-09-2020),El Guapo (11-09-2020)

----------


## markdido

Leonid and Friends
Great Chicago / Earth Wind and Fire cover band from Russia!

----------

Brat (11-09-2020),Lone Gunman (11-08-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

riders on the storm .. isn't that what we always were?

----------

Brat (11-09-2020),Lone Gunman (11-08-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (11-09-2020),Lone Gunman (11-08-2020),OldSchool (11-08-2020)

----------


## Madison

Stay away from demonrats  :Smile: 
Vote Republicans  :Smile:

----------

Brat (11-09-2020),Lone Gunman (11-08-2020),OldSchool (11-08-2020)

----------


## Madison

Something in the way = demonrats



Love you Kurt

----------

Brat (11-09-2020),Lone Gunman (11-08-2020),OldSchool (11-08-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-09-2020),Lone Gunman (11-08-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> 



says it's blocked in my country b/c it contains material from UMPG publishing.   :Dontknow:

----------

Madison (11-09-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

it's alright .. even if they say you're wrong.
well it's alright .. sometimes you gotta be strong.

----------

Brat (11-09-2020),US Conservative (11-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

> says it's blocked in my country b/c it contains material from UMPG publishing.


I have sometimes videos that say the same thing to me 
This is so stupid   :Angry20:  It's make me pissed when it say that

----------

Brat (11-10-2020),Daily Bread (11-09-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),US Conservative (11-09-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (11-10-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),Madison (11-09-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Brat (11-10-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),Madison (11-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

"We're Not Gonna Take it 
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (11-10-2020),El Guapo (11-09-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),US Conservative (11-09-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),US Conservative (11-09-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (11-11-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (11-11-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

100 pound Japanese metal chicks that kick ass....

----------

Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),US Conservative (11-10-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Classic Japanese

----------

Kodiak (11-10-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (11-11-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Japanese chicks know how to rock...

----------

Lone Gunman (11-11-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-10-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),Madison (11-12-2020),US Conservative (11-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-10-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),Madison (11-12-2020),US Conservative (11-10-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-10-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),ruthless terrier (11-11-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (11-11-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (11-11-2020),Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),Madison (11-12-2020),US Conservative (11-11-2020)

----------


## Bastion



----------

Lone Gunman (11-11-2020),Madison (02-13-2021),US Conservative (11-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (11-12-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (11-12-2020),Lone Gunman (11-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (11-12-2020),Lone Gunman (11-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (11-12-2020),Lone Gunman (11-15-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Great song Maddy

----------

Lone Gunman (11-15-2020),Madison (11-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (11-15-2020),Madison (11-14-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (11-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (11-15-2020),OldSchool (11-14-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (11-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (11-15-2020)

----------


## Madison

Foo Fighters // “Times Like These” (Live)

----------

Brat (11-15-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (11-15-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Brat (11-15-2020),Lone Gunman (11-15-2020),Madison (11-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Dummy (11-15-2020),Lone Gunman (11-15-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

Three piece band with a Theramin.

----------

Brat (11-15-2020),Lone Gunman (11-15-2020),Madison (11-15-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Big Dummy (11-15-2020),Brat (11-15-2020),Lone Gunman (11-15-2020),Madison (11-15-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Big Dummy (11-15-2020),Madison (11-15-2020)

----------


## Authentic

"My Little Armalite" by The Irish Brigade.

----------


## Authentic

"Queen of My Double Wide Trailer" by Sammy Kershaw - a country music classic.

----------

Brat (11-16-2020)

----------


## Authentic

The official video of "Queen of My Double Wide Trailer".

----------


## Authentic

RIP, Dad: 1948-2020.

----------


## Authentic

Peace to victims of child abuse.

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (11-17-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

El Guapo (11-17-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (11-17-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison

> Oh oh I'm not posting the video ?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## ruthless terrier

new orleans .. city of a million dreams.

----------


## ruthless terrier

it's christmas time in New Orleans.

----------


## Authentic

I can't remember if I have posted this, but I probably have. It is one of my favorite songs.

James Taylor - "Fire and Rain".

----------


## Authentic

The song asks "I don't remember who to send (the song) to.

I know.

RIP, Marcy, I will always love you.

Thank you for being my friend.

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (11-19-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## BooBoo

>

----------

12icer (11-19-2020),Madison (11-19-2020)

----------


## 12icer

BOOBOO you know this one, Thanx for your service as always Bro. The Most mistreated HEROS to ever fight, And people still don't know the story.

----------

Daily Bread (11-19-2020),Madison (11-19-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (11-20-2020),Daily Bread (11-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

I love that song!!!

----------

12icer (11-20-2020),Big Dummy (11-19-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

> I love that song!!!


You should love this rocking jam. Very on point today.

----------

Madison (11-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

> You should love this rocking jam. Very on point today.


Indeed I like it !!!  :Smile:  Thanks  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Big Dummy (11-19-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (11-20-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Neo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison



----------


## Neo



----------


## OldSchool

From comments: "Finally, this song can maybe stay on YouTube so everyone can enjoy it instead of being taken down by UMG."

 :Dontknow: 

Don't know about that, just cool tune and good sound.

"Here it is, finally, the perfect, original version, from the official  page of this great artist, which refers to the sounds of that  magnificent summer of 1984. It sounds like vinyl, other than the  remastered without soul.  I hope that many young people will come back  to appreciate these masterpieces that were truly thrilling."

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (11-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (11-21-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## US Conservative



----------

Daily Bread (11-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (11-21-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

US Conservative (11-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Bastion



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Bastion



----------

US Conservative (11-22-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo

It’s officially winter.... I had to scrape ice off my vehicle.

----------


## Authentic

Tribute to the best NASCAR driver I never saw race in person (I did watch Dale Earnhardt Sr. in person) Sorry David Pearson fans - he was great too, but not the King.

----------


## Authentic

The truckers staged a mini revolt in the 1970s during the OPEC embargo. First real American populist revolt since the early 1890s.

----------

Brat (11-24-2020),US Conservative (11-23-2020)

----------


## Authentic

The boys are thirsty in Atlanta, and there's beer in Texarkana, and we'll bring it back no matter what it takes.

----------

Brat (11-24-2020),ruthless terrier (11-25-2020)

----------


## Authentic

"Monster Mash" - Bobby Pickett

----------

Brat (11-24-2020),ruthless terrier (11-25-2020)

----------


## Mike



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## ruthless terrier

I guess I'm going awol .. disconnect my telephone.
just like Greta Garbo .. I just want to be alone.

----------


## Kodiak

What happened to the rockers in here?   :Headbang:

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (11-27-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (11-27-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

ruthless terrier (11-27-2020),US Conservative (11-27-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Mike

"Bonnie" Blue Flag


Once there was a thing that came out of the Civil War. Its the only thing the South talked about before the Union attack. Because!
Woodrow Wilson and Harry McCarthy too, come from a neat little place in North Ireland, Ulster.

McCarthy and his wife do a song for everybody. 
The Puritan Pilgrims made the New England Colonies for religious freedom and the New England Confederation, and other States. The Scottish and North Ireland in Solemn League and Covenant adoped the Puritan Parliaments Westminster Confession maintaining the Reformed Religion for Ireland, Scotland, and England. Thus the Scots do know of the English Puritan from the dissolution of the Union of the Crowns between 1601 King James to the Oliver Cromwell's Commonwealth of Nations in 1648 they wrote the Westminster Confession which is famous in Religion for desertion: Chapter 24:VI. Although the corruption of man be such as is apt to study arguments, unduly to put asunder those whom God hath joined together in marriage; yet nothing but adultery, or such willful desertion as can no way be remedied by the Church or civil magistrate, is cause sufficient of dissolving the bond of marriage; wherein a public and orderly course of proceeding is to be observed; and the persons concerned in it, not left to their own wills and discretion in their own case.

So Marriage ordered by the Church is not self willed this text warns, but in a particular case, that women have entered the Union of Marriage with all rights intact and desertion does not dissolve into another marriage but protects the "Independence" of the woman in the Union of Marriage when she makes separation. I see this on the first flag of Alabama.  The States in the Union have their rights threatened join a Confederacy with each other.

"Bonnie" is an easily misunderstood word. Of course its not used in English. It would be pointed to as a Scottish word to refer to the Scottish flag and heritage that is known to the Puritan English Church identical except in Presbyterian independence in History.

Perhaps both the woman's stockings which are stripes and the stars are not the highlight of a Federal Union government? 

Stonewall Jackson is ironically not said to be a person for many parties or show of sport. 

The suggestion of only the Southern States having a certain heritage as the lands of the Puritan Pilgrims might be contradicted a lot today.

----------


## US Conservative

First half 90's was a truly cool time in southern california.  

Neon colors, the best comics, action movies, pools and the sea.  Music was very very good, best in my life.

Not all good, like the gang crime, smog, and rodney king.

----------

Madison (11-27-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (11-27-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (11-27-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


I really like that one and the 2 others before too  :Smile:

----------

US Conservative (11-27-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> I really like that one and the 2 others before too


Downey really did have those signs.  The Carpenters are underrated but Karen killed herself in slow motion.

Her voice was my favorite.  Still is.

----------

Madison (11-27-2020)

----------


## Mike

Eurythmics Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
Single-minded Korean pop music from the Private Christian campus of Yonsei University, Jejoongwon.

----------


## Mike

So, The SHAFT Theme Song needs to run for a minute before starting the PCUSA Belhar Confession. The two need to run at the same time until minute 3 or done with shock laugh.
Explanatory for how President Eisenhower integration ruins my groove with Governor George Wallace Christian ethics? Ya, actually.

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (11-27-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (11-27-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Mike

How Unchristian.I see no alternative but to point at dirty and soiled tribeswomen lumbering and swaggering in a Stravinsky Opera "Rite of Spring".

"The evacuation of all Russian territory and such a settlement of all questions affecting Russia as will secure the best and freest cooperation of the other nations of the world in obtaining for her an unhampered and unembarrassed opportunity for the independent determination of her own political development and national policy and assure her of a sincere welcome into the society of free nations under institutions of her own choosing; and, more than a welcome, assistance also of every kind that she may need and may herself desire. The treatment accorded Russia by her sister nations in the months to come will be the acid test of their good will, of their comprehension of her needs as distinguished from their own interests, and of their intelligent and unselfish sympathy." - Woodrow Wilson

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Mike

Perhaps my plot with the Russian Anastasia will be as easily bamboozled as those Hungarians.

----------


## Mike

A Message from the Church: The band "Gregorian",
singing the French Revolution song about Napoleon.


Check out "faded". carpe diem.

----------


## Mike

In Alabama, we Dare Defend Our Rights, to peoples in different nations in or outside political ties of Unions or no in the same Religion organized in itself in a confederate and independent character of the Spirit of our Fathers, a Spirit of our lady Independence, at a time when Greek was most known to the Nations the Gospel was written in did Puritans say in the Westminster Confession the full Revelation necessary to salvation revealed and ceased in the Books of the Bible, known in the language of the Nations Greek, and to the comfort of the one Church, the Westminster Confession. The Presbyter under the Patriarchs. So is welcome Nations, such as this guy, or Koreans.

----------


## Mike

I didn't use anyone's funds or campuses to ever have met anybody, not a single person one time, drive-in campus, then the campus said how to win ,you work with people, then I worked with people for 2 years with 30 gradepoints, only me and the other person I can even confirm working and that's all and effectively on the whole campus, then you can never have them meet or secure a meeting for reporting because that's how obstructionist and obstinant anyone is. 

Look, "until you die cross-bearing" thing.

----------


## US Conservative

Could this video be made today?

----------

Madison (11-27-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (11-27-2020)

----------


## Mike

Tammy Benson the year-later worker. I like flirting with everybody so I need really good english people, and I kick Julia park out of her own group setups. And everybody pays me $200 for tutoring , especially the Koreans, whom, I am distressed having to visit or see, their bad living quarters, I help not at all with the bad living they're in, I like talking about it. Plus George Clemons is a helicopter doorgunner in vietnam, im a pilot, we fly real high in the sky shooting people.

----------


## Mike

Why are they only exploring ways and excuses I'm in jail without asking for confirmation of any rumor they can find? Is war declared? I hit on married grandmas? They balk anything you could ever do to escape or help in any direction on nothing?  They demand wit ha total lasso bending toward their story? A need for total superiority of the Korean race over the entire American experience universally with no specific subject matter to justify it whatsoever.

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (11-27-2020)

----------


## Mike

Confederate Nashville Parthenon made by the Egalitarian Anti-racists.



Long ago the end of ochlocracy and mob rule of Napoleon could only be preserved by the heritage of the States. Acts 17 where the gods of Athens in the great councils of Socrates and Plato discovered a God of Athens in which to celebrate their experience already of God. 

The Great Name for God in the Greek Orthodox Church is "Zeus". The Chalcedonian Creed makes distinction between Heracles the offspring of the God Zeus and a human woman genetically, with the Spiritual fullness of God with the full mortalness of mankind in the unconfused natures of Jesus Christ. 
Jesus Christ has been said to defeat the Greek God Hades and release the spirits of the dead.

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Mike

The year was 1900. The Boxer Rebellion. Americans fought and died to get Japan KFC Christmas Chicken and Korea Jejoongwon TV Show.

----------


## Mike

As we can clearly see, Korea and the world needs to learn a lot as we move away from Christians to a new humanity-christian geo-political thingy, explained below.

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (11-28-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

El Guapo (11-28-2020),Madison (11-28-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Mike

Timothy Landry's Marketing class. neutral students = cancel class. distance learning from green farm in california with athletic black students and asians with bras.

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Karl

> 


Everyday "Every" PRAISE..

2 OUR GOD..

----------

BooBoo (11-28-2020),Thom Paine (11-28-2020)

----------


## Madison

After 4 ounces Ginger Ale Vodka I feel that way  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (11-28-2020),Karl (11-28-2020),Thom Paine (11-28-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Karl (11-28-2020),Thom Paine (11-28-2020)

----------


## bdtex

I enjoy cranking this one up on my JBL bluetooth speaker.

----------

Karl (11-28-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


I dont like the Beatles

----------

BooBoo (11-28-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Well, Excuse Me...!!! He is Only One of Them...!! Maybee if'in You bee Nice BooBoo just Might

----------

bdtex (11-28-2020)

----------


## bdtex



----------


## Karl

> I enjoy cranking this one up on my JBL bluetooth speaker.


Video doesn't work

Nevermind

----------

Madison (11-28-2020)

----------


## Madison

Hey GUYS ....be real AMERICANS real PATRIOTS

I LOVE AMERICA

----------

BooBoo (11-28-2020)

----------


## Madison

> Video doesn't work
> 
> Nevermind



Doesn't work for me either  :Dontknow:  weird

----------

BooBoo (11-28-2020),Karl (11-28-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (11-28-2020)

----------


## Karl

> Doesn't work for me either  weird


Down middle of screen "click" that

----------


## bdtex

One of my favorites from The Beatles:

----------


## Madison

> 


USA - ARMY/NAVY - TRUMP - AMERICAN LIFE - FREEDOM - 
yeah====  USA LOVE

----------

bdtex (11-28-2020),BooBoo (11-29-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (11-29-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (11-29-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo

What Makes America Great... Look at the 6 Vids above... Pres Trump, "We the People" got Your "6"...!!!!!!

----------

Madison (11-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-29-2020),Kodiak (11-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-29-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (11-29-2020),Kodiak (11-29-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (11-29-2020)

----------


## bdtex

1973. His voice was never better. Within a couple of years, the lifestyle had already gotten to him and his voice.

----------


## Brat

> 1973. His voice was never better. Within a couple of years, the lifestyle had already gotten to him and his voice.


Wonderful version.

----------

bdtex (11-29-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## bdtex

> Wonderful version.


The audio has a little dead spot in it but that is the best video of it from 1973 that I can find.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison



----------

OldSchool (12-01-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool

> 


Had me on first three notes. I know this song, but one that's same but different ?

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (12-01-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (12-01-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I almost learned to play guitar. I made an acoustic version based on this .
Once upon a time.

----------

OldSchool (12-01-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (12-03-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


I cranked that (my sound system was the music) at about 2am at huge outdoor party, I'd be surprised if there wasn't coke, crank/meth, lsd/mushrooms there. And I live to tell about.  :Cool20:

----------

Brat (12-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-03-2020),US Conservative (12-03-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-03-2020),US Conservative (12-03-2020)

----------


## bdtex



----------

Brat (12-03-2020)

----------


## Authentic

A little Christmas music. This one is humorous (it's Snoopy after all!) but it has shades of something we should never forget - the Christmas Eve truce of 1914 on the Western Front during World War I.

"Snoopy's Christmas vs the Red Baron" - The Royal Guardsmen

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_truce

----------

bdtex (12-02-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Authentic

"Beneath a Phrygian Sky" - Loreena McKennitt

----------

Brat (12-03-2020)

----------


## Authentic

This song made me want to study the Irish language.

"Theme From Harry's Game" - Clannad

----------

Brat (12-03-2020),Madison (12-03-2020)

----------


## Authentic

> "Beneath a Phrygian Sky" - Loreena McKennitt


If there is an angel on Earth, she will sound like Loreena McKennitt.

----------

Brat (12-03-2020)

----------


## Brat

> If there is an angel on Earth, she will sound like Loreena McKennitt.


Or Emmylou Harris.  Or Dolly Parton.  I would love to sing harmony with all three.

----------

Authentic (12-03-2020)

----------


## Authentic

> Or Emmylou Harris.  Or Dolly Parton.  I would love to sing harmony with all three.


Or Alison Kraus. Here is her and Union Station's cover of Keith Whitley's "When You Say Nothing At All".

----------

Brat (12-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Speaking of angelic female voices.  I always think of Sharon den Adel of Within Temptation...

----------

Authentic (12-03-2020),Brat (12-03-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Another sweet singing Dutch singer, Charlotte Wessels of Delain

----------

Brat (12-03-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Speaking of angelic female voices.  I always think of Sharon den Adel of Within Temptation...


Oh My God.  This singer IS an angel and the band is terrific as well!  Thanks for posting it @Kodiak

----------

Kodiak (12-03-2020)

----------


## Authentic

"Old Paint Peeling" - Mike Cross

----------

Brat (12-04-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-04-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-04-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-04-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (12-04-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

Brat (12-04-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Daily Bread

Instrumental memories

----------

Brat (12-04-2020),potlatch (12-04-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (12-04-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Wtf20: I'm no longer the forum nutjob

----------

Brat (12-04-2020),Kodiak (12-05-2020),Madison (12-04-2020),Mike (12-04-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Mike



----------

2cent (12-10-2020)

----------


## Authentic

I am not a Canadian, but this Yank thinks that Canada's national anthem is really great!

So, here it is. "O Canada" - all 4 verses!

----------

Brat (12-05-2020)

----------


## Authentic

A side note. I always put the title of the song before I post the video and sometimes cite the artist who recorded the song. The reason is that I know that there are people like me who still use IE11, not Chrome, Edge, or Firefox.

A title and artist name helps us holdouts find the song on YouTube. Otherwise, your linked video is just a black void.

----------

Trinnity (12-13-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Meanwhile back to adult music and epic Maiden....   :Headbang:

----------

Brat (12-05-2020),Madison (12-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Metal gods...

----------

Brat (12-05-2020),Madison (12-05-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Way cool new video from Italian band Walking in Darkness....

----------

Madison (12-05-2020),Thom Paine (12-05-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

How's it Gonna Be?

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## QuaseMarco

Ok so I found this group because after I played Sad But True by Metallica  *The Hu* version came on. I think they are demonic. Listen to the second cut ........But Hu's to say.

----------

Brat (12-12-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (12-12-2020),Madison (12-12-2020),QuaseMarco (12-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Kodiak

RIP Layne Staley

----------

Brat (12-12-2020),Madison (12-12-2020),US Conservative (12-08-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

RIP Chris Cornell

----------

Brat (12-12-2020),Madison (12-12-2020),US Conservative (12-08-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

What a voice Chris Cornell had...

----------

Brat (12-12-2020),Madison (12-12-2020),US Conservative (12-08-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (12-12-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (12-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Madison

Lests get adult songs...yup  :Headbang:   REAL MUSIC

----------


## 12icer

Quick Rick,,




Make the dancers hit the floor.

----------

Big Dummy (12-10-2020),Brat (12-12-2020),Kodiak (12-12-2020),Madison (12-10-2020)

----------


## 12icer

There's a long story behind the Rick Derringer video, so heres another one from the same time frame and life story.




Remembering Sweetwater,  With One of the best singers ever SWITCHER and the Old Hickory Grill, Junior Smiths club in Guys Tennessee. ALL RIP!!!

----------

BooBoo (12-11-2020),Brat (12-12-2020),Kodiak (12-10-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-12-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-12-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> 


Sesame Street teaching 3 year old that the USA is a Democracy.  Who knew?

----------


## 2cent

> 


The one thing I can't figure from Ahn Chang-ho is the tribute to his "patriotism."  It's said that he fought for independence, and is from Seoul, so I'm wanting to assume South Korea's independence from North Korea.  Would that be correct?

Nevertheless, a beautiful piece of work put together - all-around.  

The 2nd could use some work with the choreographing, the artists performing, but who in his right mind could deny Stravinsky?

Thanks for being original.



Oh. and fwiw, who could ever kick Marty Robins to the curb?!

----------


## 2cent

Okay, I'll shock y'all's.  I used to mimic this to a tee.

----------

Brat (12-12-2020)

----------


## Mike

> The one thing I can't figure from Ahn Chang-ho is the tribute to his "patriotism."  It's said that he fought for independence, and is from Seoul, so I'm wanting to assume South Korea's independence from North Korea.  Would that be correct?
> 
> Nevertheless, a beautiful piece of work put together - all-around.  
> 
> The 2nd could use some work with the choreographing, the artists performing, but who in his right mind could deny Stravinsky?
> 
> Thanks for being original.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interest and... Of course thats independence from Japanese developments in a Society of Nations, League of Nations. The other issue is the ideological climate beyond traditional "Nation" in Capitalism/Communism/Fascism WW2.

----------


## BooBoo

Let's get this Party Started... Merry CHRISTmas to All :

----------

Brat (12-12-2020),Madison (12-11-2020)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (12-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (12-12-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-12-2020)

----------


## Brat

> 


Oh my!  What a gorgeous voice she has!  Thank you for this; I'll be looking for more!  :Smiley20:

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (12-12-2020),Brat (12-13-2020),El Guapo (12-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

More Canada...

----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Daily Bread (12-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Tommy Shaw made Styx IMHO...

----------

Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

AS OF 12 O'CLOCK TODAY SAY GOODBYE TO THE WORLD AS YOU KNOW IT

----------

Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Kodiak (12-12-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


https://megadeth.com/tour/

----------

Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## Madison

Yessssssssssss  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
I forgot *the ignore list thing*   :Smile: 
Problem solve; so I dont see Mike videos anymore  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Kodiak (12-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Yessssssssssss 
> I forgot *the ignore list thing*  
> Problem solve; so I dont see Mike videos anymore


I think I'll join you and pass on the children's videos.

----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I think I'll join you and pass on the children's videos.


Wonderful idea !  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## Mike

> I think I'll join you and pass on the children's videos.


Stout Hearted Men , New Moon

----------


## jirqoadai

so it is yew tewb after all!!!! i knew it!!!! ( shes supposedly using a yew bow)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## Mike

auld lang syne from scotia tae yoo

Take ye Papist Christmas and eat my kilt. bonnie bonnie bonnie.

----------


## El Guapo

Welcome to ignore for shitting up this thread you fucking retard faggot

----------

Big Dummy (12-12-2020),BooBoo (12-12-2020),Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (12-12-2020),Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-12-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Welcome to ignore for shitting up this thread you fucking retard faggot


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Welcome to the club!

----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-13-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

> Welcome to ignore for shitting up this thread you fucking retard faggot



Trolls don't know the Meaning of Ignore...!!!

----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-13-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

:Headbang:

----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-13-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Welcome to ignore for shitting up this thread you fucking retard faggot


Not anymore, @El Guapo. He's got  his own thread for his particular taste. If you want the stylings of magnificent Mike, you can visit this thread:


*Songs Mike Likes*

----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-13-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Time for Payback...?!?  :Occasion14:  :Poke:  :Occasion16:

----------

Madison (12-13-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Sade and Diana Krall led me to Lindsey Webster "Close To You"  (This stuff is soooo Dreamy and Smooth )

----------

BooBoo (12-13-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

> Sade and Diana Krall led me to Lindsey Webster "Close To You"  (This stuff is soooo Dreamy and Smooth )



So where is it...?!?

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Gator Monroe (12-13-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Daily Bread (12-13-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Thanx Boo , she has it going onnn ...  Like Sade & Diana Krall  , its a gift to us all to hear

----------

BooBoo (12-15-2020),Brat (12-13-2020),Daily Bread (12-13-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (12-13-2020),Madison (12-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (12-15-2020),Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (12-13-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-15-2020),Daily Bread (12-15-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-16-2020),Daily Bread (12-15-2020),Madison (12-15-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Its coming baby ! 2ft and shoveling it is gonna kill this old bastard lol

----------

BooBoo (12-16-2020),Brat (12-16-2020),Madison (12-15-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-16-2020),Daily Bread (12-16-2020)

----------


## Madison

Nite for real now lol

----------

Brat (12-16-2020),Daily Bread (12-16-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (12-16-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-16-2020),Daily Bread (12-16-2020)

----------


## beancounter204



----------


## Kodiak

Mountain w/Leslie West, one of the most underrated rock bands of the late 60's/early 70's I had the pleasure of seeing live in their prime...

----------

Brat (12-16-2020),ruthless terrier (12-16-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

When everyone else was listening to top 40, I listened to this on 8-track...  :Headbang:

----------

Brat (12-16-2020),Daily Bread (12-16-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

BooBoo (12-16-2020),Brat (12-16-2020),Daily Bread (12-16-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Just watched "Chances Are"...!!!

----------

Daily Bread (12-16-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo

From "My Girl"...

----------

Daily Bread (12-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Just watched "Chances Are"...!!!


It was a great time to be American

----------

BooBoo (12-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (12-16-2020),Brat (12-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (12-16-2020),Brat (12-16-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

> It was a great time to be American



yes, Yes, YES it Was...!!! Too Bad the sheeple Today will Never Know That Feeling...!!

----------

Brat (12-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (12-16-2020),Brat (12-16-2020),Northern Rivers (12-17-2020),OldSchool (12-16-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-16-2020),Brat (12-16-2020),Daily Bread (12-17-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

> 


Another Great Group in a Great Time...!!!

----------

Brat (12-16-2020),Daily Bread (12-16-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

:Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (12-17-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-16-2020),Daily Bread (12-17-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Daily Bread (12-17-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Great bass lines:

----------

BooBoo (12-17-2020),Daily Bread (12-17-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (12-17-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Ouch, Hot to the Touch...

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Marilyn McCoo and The 5th Dimension singing "One Less Bell To Answer,"  from Season 3 of the TV show "It Takes A Thief" starring Robert Wagner.  Bones Howe and Marc Gordon are at the mixing board. The song was written  by Burt Bacharach and Hal David.

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-17-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (12-19-2020),Brat (12-21-2020),Madison (12-19-2020)

----------


## Authentic

"Northwest Passage" - Stan Rogers

If you enjoy a smoke free flight and emergency lights along airplane aisles, Stan Rogers died to make that happen.

RIP Stan Rogers, 1949-1983





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Canada_Flight_797

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stan_Rogers

----------

BooBoo (12-19-2020),Daily Bread (12-18-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (12-18-2020),Brat (12-21-2020)

----------


## Authentic

> 


My cousin loves Ronnie Milsap, and this song.

----------

Brat (12-21-2020),Daily Bread (12-18-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

Everything has changed - Lucinda Williams.

----------

BooBoo (12-18-2020),Brat (12-21-2020),Daily Bread (12-18-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-19-2020),Brat (12-21-2020),Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-19-2020),Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

Long time I didn't listen at them.  Love it!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (12-19-2020),Brat (12-21-2020)

----------


## Madison

Oh!!!! Santeria  :Headbang:

----------

BooBoo (12-19-2020),Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


Ah that  song always goes right in my heart and makes me get few tears down   :Love9: 
such a pretty song  @Daily Bread

----------

Brat (12-21-2020),Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-21-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-21-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (12-19-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

She Bee Jammin...!!!

----------

Brat (12-21-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Daily Bread

> Ah that  song always goes right in my heart and makes me get few tears down  
> such a pretty song  @Daily Bread


I know -that was meant for you and your pet mare .

----------

BooBoo (12-19-2020),Brat (12-21-2020),Madison (12-19-2020)

----------


## Madison

> I know -that was meant for you and your pet mare .


Sweet 
I have her and myself framed on the wall in the house

----------

BooBoo (12-19-2020),Brat (12-21-2020),Daily Bread (12-19-2020)

----------


## Neo



----------

BooBoo (12-21-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (12-21-2020),Daily Bread (12-21-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (12-21-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

I don't condone this on the street, but DAMN these girls are talented on motorcycles!

----------


## darroll



----------

Daily Bread (12-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (12-21-2020)

----------


## darroll



----------

Daily Bread (12-21-2020),potlatch (12-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (12-21-2020),MrMike (12-21-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

You guys have no soul........lol

----------

Brat (12-21-2020),Daily Bread (12-21-2020),MrMike (12-21-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

For my TPF pals.........Stronger Every Day!

----------

Brat (12-21-2020),MrMike (12-21-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (12-21-2020)

----------


## MrMike

One of our wedding songs.  :Crybaby2:  Played live.

----------

Brat (12-21-2020),Madison (12-21-2020),potlatch (12-21-2020)

----------


## Brat

> 


Ah, memories.  That song was the first I accompanied myself with 12-string AND my own harmony.  I had access to a video camera and I must tell you; it was wonderful!  Friends came running and said who is that on the radio?

----------

Daily Bread (12-21-2020),East of the Beast (12-22-2020),potlatch (12-21-2020)

----------


## Madison

> One of our wedding songs.  Played live.


Awsome one of my favorite. Lucky you it was LIVE !!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (12-21-2020),MrMike (12-21-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-22-2020),MrMike (12-21-2020)

----------


## MrMike



----------

Brat (12-22-2020),Madison (12-21-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


First time I hear that song ...nice !  :Thumbsup20:

----------

MrMike (12-21-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-22-2020),MrMike (12-22-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

ENJOY :




and GoodNight...!!!


"Slackers"...!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (12-22-2020),MrMike (12-22-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Oooooooppppsss, Can't Leave w/o Leaving Ya'll with This :




Sumbitchhhhh...!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

MrMike (12-22-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Oooooooppppsss, Can't Leave w/o Leaving Ya'll with This :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumbitchhhhh...!!!


LOVE that song and the movie!

----------

BooBoo (12-22-2020)

----------


## MrMike



----------

Madison (12-22-2020)

----------


## 12icer

So many of them aren't available after a little, some maybe the VPN blocks them. Google and the you tube censors are really closing the market on free stuff. They have taken free TV for the most part, I guess when the mega censor dimshits get in their fcc will do to internet and TV freedom what the republicans should have done to their massive propaganda mill SHUT IT DOWN. They ruin everything by allowing royalties to go forever. There should be no more royalty on any thing like that than there is the shortest for an invention or drug and the government needs to quit granting people the right to stop us from accessing any type of information we want to explore.   We need a few weeks of this,,, stoned college days anyone?

----------

BooBoo (12-22-2020),East of the Beast (12-22-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

I've gotten to where I'll post the song title and artist with the viddy. I recommend it.

----------

BooBoo (12-22-2020),Brat (12-22-2020)

----------


## Brat

Hey, the lights are back!  Thank you, @Trinnity !

----------

Trinnity (12-22-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Hey, the lights are back!  Thank you, @Trinnity !


But you can't break em.   That was the best thing about them.  :Sad20:

----------


## Madison

> 


You like pretty much the kind of music I like !  :Smile:   :Thumbsup20:

----------

MrMike (12-22-2020)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

:Dontknow:

----------


## Trinnity

> But you can't break em.   That was the best thing about them.


It was all I could do to get them to work at all. That module is old old old. I'm shocked and pleased they're working. It's wonderful IMHO. 

I'm gonna go back and work on the snowplow again. Wish me luck.

----------

BooBoo (12-22-2020),OldSchool (12-22-2020)

----------


## patrickt

I was raised in a house with books but without music so I'm not much of a music person. I pay my deepest respects to our country by not singing, ever, the National Anthem. I can't sing. In fact, when my wife was desperate to complain about something she complained that I never sang to our kids.

Without hesitation I broke into a rendition of a song from Oscar Brand's Bawdy Ballads that started,

"Lillian was a raving beauty, she lived in a house of ill reputee, and gentlemen came from near and far to see Lilian in he desoojoir," I don't know that last word, it's French. At that point my wife, who was a member of Herbert W. Armstrong's WorldWide Church of God, was screaming for me to shut up. She never asked me to finish the song. It had a very moral ending with Lilian dying from smoking hashish and opium.

----------


## BooBoo



----------

OldSchool (12-22-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

The Great Pretender

----------

BooBoo (12-23-2020),Brat (12-27-2020),potlatch (12-23-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

Perhaps more relevant now than it was then.

----------

Brat (12-27-2020),El Guapo (12-27-2020)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-27-2020),East of the Beast (12-23-2020),OldSchool (12-23-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Just stepped outside to let BooBoo Kitty go looksee...

----------

Brat (12-27-2020),East of the Beast (12-23-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

No comment necessary.......

----------

Brat (12-27-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Getting Better (Live) Artist : Paul McCartney

----------

Brat (12-27-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

The Music Should bee in Your Head :

----------

Brat (12-27-2020),Oceander (12-24-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

If the Music is not in Your Head, Hear it here :

----------

Brat (12-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

In memory of Leslie West who passed away yesterday.  Truly one of the great guitarists...

----------

BooBoo (12-24-2020),Brat (12-27-2020)

----------


## MrMike

Yep

----------


## Authentic

I gave family tissues for Christmas this year - I bought out the store's supply. This song will cause you to need a tissue, if your heart is capable of breaking.

_The Little Girl_ - John Michael Montgomery

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (12-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

:Headbang:

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (12-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (12-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (12-27-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Ok - along with a million others , our wedding song

----------

Brat (12-27-2020)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (12-27-2020)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## darroll

suzy bogguss someday soon - Bing video

----------


## Authentic

"Northwest Passage" - Unleash the Archers


A power metal band covers the classic Canadian folk song "Northwest Passage" by Stan Rogers.

Wait for 1:59, when it really gets "metal"!

----------


## Authentic

Here is the original Stan Rogers song that the Unleash the Archers cover is based upon.

RIP Stan Rogers - 1949-1983.

----------


## Authentic

If we are doing Suzy Boggus songs, "Hey Cindarella". God, the early 1990s were great for country music.

----------


## Kodiak

Very cool band from Russia

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## darroll

bobby bear songs on youtube - Bing video

----------


## darroll

I was going to leave... but decided to stay :Tongue20: 

rainy day woman song - Bing video

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (01-02-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Madison (01-02-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

ruthless terrier (01-03-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

Jerry Lee Lewis does Led Zeppelin .. much better biggrin.gif

----------


## ruthless terrier

the great JJ Cale .. Call Me the Breeze.

----------


## BooBoo

While in Me Kitch making a Snack, this song kept running thru Me Brain :

----------

Brat (01-04-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## OldSchool

There  isnt any significant story behind Sultans of Swing other than the  lyrics. The lyrics itself described it. Knopfler went to a pub in  London. He saw the band, liked them and started to write a song about  them. The bands (Jazz band) lead singer at the end described them as  Sultans of Swing. From where he got the name. After  all, thats what Knopfler always does. He observes something, and then  writes about it in a story theme. For example, the song Lady Writer  was written when Knopfler was watching TV show with a lady writer on it.  Money For Nothing from a delivery man, Boom Like that from a book etc  etc. About the instrumental part, Knopfler  initially wrote the song on his national steel guitar. But when he  played it with his strat, it sounded better and decided to record it  with his strat.

----------


## Big Dummy

Band from LA. Banned from playing in LA. “Sometimes you got to fight with your fists. Sometimes you got to fight with your mind.”

----------

Kodiak (01-09-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

End of the Innocence





The original video has been blocked in this country.

----------

El Guapo (01-09-2021)

----------


## 12icer

AXL still rolling.

----------


## Authentic

"The Thunder Rolls" - Garth Brooks

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Kodiak

> Band from LA. Banned from playing in LA. Sometimes you got to fight with your fists. Sometimes you got to fight with your mind.


One of my favs of theirs...

----------

Big Dummy (01-09-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

:Headbang:

----------


## Big Dummy

the metal years.

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Kodiak (01-10-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

The lyrics are right on for today.



[COLOR=rgba(17, 17, 17, 0.6)]What the hell's going on around here?First off-let's take it from the startStraight out-can't change what's in my heartNo one-can tear my beliefs apart, you can't bring meYou ain't-never seen no one like mePrevail-regardless what the cost might bePower-flows inside of me, you can't bring meNever-fall as long as I tryRefuse-to be a part of your lieEven-if it means I die, you can't bring meYou...can't...bring...me...down!Who the hell you calling crazy? You wouldn't know what crazy wasIf Charles Manson was eating fruit loops on your front porch....


[/COLOR]<span style="caret-color: rgba(17, 17, 17, 0.6); color: rgba(17, 17, 17, 0.6); font-family: Roboto, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 14px; -webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%;">

----------


## Madison



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Authentic

"Anything But Mine"

- Kenny Chesney

----------


## Big Dummy

> 





> One of my favs of theirs...


Cant put at function with a video. So I quoted you.

Add this to your revolution II playlist.

----------

Kodiak (01-10-2021),Madison (01-11-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Can’t put at function with a video. So I quoted you.
> 
> Add this to your revolution II playlist.


Damn, that's Ice-T from a cop show my wife always watches.  In fact she's watching it now.  I always thought he was just a garbage rapper.  I will check them out more.

----------

Big Dummy (01-10-2021),Madison (01-11-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

:Headbang:  :Headbang:  :Headbang:

----------

Big Dummy (01-10-2021),Madison (01-11-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Big Dummy (01-10-2021),Madison (01-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Dummy (01-11-2021),Brat (01-11-2021),OldSchool (01-11-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

Bidette did, Obumper did and all their friends

----------

Big Dummy (01-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Dummy (01-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Big Dummy (01-11-2021),Brat (01-11-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

Theme song for inauguration day 2021

----------

Big Dummy (01-11-2021),Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

With video

 :Headbang:

----------

Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Be nice if our politicians would do this from time to time "SPEAK THE TRUTH"  :Angry20:

----------

Brat (01-19-2021),Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Always liked this ONE :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-19-2021),Kodiak (01-12-2021),Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

My favorite love song :Thumbsup20:

----------

Big Dummy (01-11-2021),Brat (01-19-2021),Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Kick ass song :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Big Dummy

A couple of Australian political songs. They had our struggle decades ago.

----------

Brat (01-19-2021),Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-19-2021),Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

Gerry Marsden (Gerry and The Pacdmakers ) passed on 1/3 . 
His music brings memories of a time where we felt we had control and nothing could stop us . 
Rest In Peace and thank you for your great music .

----------

Big Dummy (01-12-2021),Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Big Dummy (01-12-2021),Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

To my fellow Patriots - do not cower

----------

Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

Be careful in the coming weeks , use caution with your words and trust only your age-old allies and family . 
Above all do not let our enemies rest .

----------

Brat (01-19-2021),Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> My favorite love song




Saw those guys headlining for UFO, 38 Special, Gamma (Ronnie Montrose/SammyHagar), and Kansas in 1980 at Day on the Green at Oakland outdoor colliseum.   Great show!

----------

Big Dummy (01-12-2021),Brat (01-19-2021),Madison (01-12-2021),WarriorRob (01-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Speaking of 38 Special

----------

Brat (01-19-2021),WarriorRob (01-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

and Kansas.  What a great time in music...

----------

Brat (01-19-2021),OldSchool (01-12-2021),WarriorRob (01-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

one of my favorites, used to listen to that song for days on in :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-19-2021),Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

WarriorRob (01-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Another cool one :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

WarriorRob (01-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

pretty good one from Kansas :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

some people don't like Nickleback, this song is kick ass :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-19-2021),Hillofbeans (01-24-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Another good Nickleback song :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-19-2021),Madison (01-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-16-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I have experienced the 3rd verse of this song twice in 2020.Neither were from COVID-19. One was my best friend, and the other was my dad.

My mama is still alive.

----------

Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I just sat alone in my Dad's bedroom. He still "lives', there.

----------


## East of the Beast

Smoky Robinson.Another time.Another place.When there was, I think, some racial harmony...

----------


## Neo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## Madison



----------


## Big Wheeler

BBC tv is usually shit but last night I listened to 3 concerts by Metallica (Glastonbury 2014), Iron Maiden/Bruce Dickinson in Sarajevo,and Slipknot.

----------

BooBoo (01-16-2021),Kodiak (01-16-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## BooBoo

Anyone Remember "Mingo"...




Just close those Peepers and Follow...

----------


## El Guapo

> BBC tv is usually shit but last night I listened to 3 concerts by Metallica (Glastonbury 2014), Iron Maiden/Bruce Dickinson in Sarajevo,and Slipknot.


That sparked a memory- of a teenaged me and my friends driving down to Buffalo to see this band I never heard of called Judas Priest promoting their Point of Entry album. The opening act was another band I hadn't heard of either: Iron Maiden with their original vocalist Paul Dianno.

The golden days of metal.

----------

Authentic (01-19-2021),Big Wheeler (01-17-2021),Brat (01-19-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo

Joey Negro in the lab.  A legend of Remix.

----------


## Madison

:Love9:

----------


## Madison



----------


## darroll

Listening to music.

battle hymn of the republic song baptists - Bing video

----------


## 12icer

Here's one not many people know unless they are from the riversbend area. A real narrow Curvy, Hilly gravel road about a mile and a half long Put it to the floor and hold it or you are chicken. Hard to do in a 150 + mph Superstock.




Most of the people I ran and run with traveled all of the backroads in three states from Scottsboro, Alabama to Memphis, TN and Biloxi, Mississippi to  Fulton, Kentucky. This song is about a place in the corner of three states MS, TN, AL all come together in the area and the Tennessee River turns north to Kentucky it finishes it's turn about 45 minutes north.

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (01-18-2021),BooBoo (01-22-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (01-22-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (01-20-2021),BooBoo (01-22-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Tennessee River Run - Daryl Worley




is there anything more American than this?

----------

12icer (01-19-2021),Madison (01-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

Thank you President Trump , its a long way from over

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2021),Madison (01-22-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Authentic

RIP, Hal Ketchum: 1953-2020.

We will always appreciate a small town Saturday night.

----------


## Neo



----------


## Authentic

"They all missed a gem, a diamond within. She's taken a shine."

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Northern Rivers

Wow!

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (01-24-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021),El Guapo (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (01-24-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021)

----------


## Brat

@Daily Bread every single one you just posted are on my favorites list!  I do believe we must have either been born in the same month or lived in the same town!  Flawless choices, thank you!

----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

Your welcome @Brat . Its possible we went to the Jr Prom together lol. 
Great songs - we had the war to contend with and those tunes helped bring us to another place to forget , or remember . 
We were lucky enough to be there for the high tide of music.

----------

12icer (01-24-2021),Brat (01-24-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## 12icer

I am not a Beatles fan really but I liked a few of their Music sessions I always like a really progressive multiplanic musical piece. Tempo changes, stacking and key progression are fantastic.

----------

Brat (01-24-2021),jirqoadai (01-26-2021),OldSchool (01-28-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool

The swamp hasn't been drained...... yet

----------

Foghorn (02-13-2021),Madison (01-28-2021)

----------


## Madison

Blood Moon

----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## darroll

waylon jennings wrong song - Bing video

----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-14-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021),jirqoadai (01-26-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

When the bullet hits the bone

----------

Brat (02-06-2021),Madison (01-26-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (02-14-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (02-06-2021),Daily Bread (01-26-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------

Brat (02-06-2021),OldSchool (01-28-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Madison (01-28-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (02-06-2021),Foghorn (02-17-2021),Madison (01-28-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-31-2021),Madison (01-30-2021),Northern Rivers (01-29-2021)

----------


## Neo



----------


## ruthless terrier

an old song about working together. stand tall Trump supporters.

----------

Brat (01-31-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

IIIIIIIIIIIILAWARRA!

----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## darroll

one of these days emmylou harris song - Bing video

----------

Brat (01-31-2021)

----------


## Madison

Love that music on a freezing Sunday morning

----------

Brat (02-06-2021),darroll (01-31-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (02-06-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison

*Crossroads to Insanity*

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-06-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-06-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (02-06-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-06-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-06-2021),Madison (02-06-2021)

----------


## Madison

DB

----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Here's two tunes from Cracker I've always liked:







 :Dontknow:

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (02-11-2021),Brat (02-10-2021),OldSchool (02-07-2021),ruthless terrier (02-11-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Here's one everyone likes, approching .8 billion views:

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2021),Madison (02-10-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

RIP Philip Lynott and Gary Moore

----------

Brat (02-10-2021),El Guapo (02-11-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Song Gary Moore wrote after the Soviets shot down Korean Air Flight 007 in 1983...

----------

Brat (02-10-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

BooBoo (02-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-11-2021)

----------


## darroll

scotch and soda kingston trio song - Bing video

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2021),Brat (02-10-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (02-11-2021),Brat (02-12-2021),darroll (02-12-2021),ruthless terrier (02-11-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

BooBoo (02-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-12-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-12-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Brat (02-14-2021),Foghorn (02-13-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## darroll

bobby bear songs on youtube - Bing video

----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

Very powerful message and an excellent cover

----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

Feelin' a little soulful today.

----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-14-2021),East of the Beast (02-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (02-14-2021),East of the Beast (02-14-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

> 


Thank you East of the Beast for posting that beautiful video and very touching song!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (02-14-2021),Daily Bread (02-19-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-19-2021),Daily Bread (02-19-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

ZZ Top, live from Texas in November 2018. Where were they a few days days ago....? could have heated-up the place.  :Wink: 



Anyway, yep, got paid today. Now what? Pay bills.  :Geez: Then I'll have pocket full of change. haha

----------

Brat (02-19-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Foghorn



----------

Brat (02-20-2021),Daily Bread (02-19-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

And Joe King's version

----------


## OldSchool

A cool tune I can't help liking. Always have, yes I remember listen to this in '72

----------

Brat (02-20-2021),Daily Bread (02-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-19-2021),El Guapo (02-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-19-2021),El Guapo (02-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-19-2021),Foghorn (02-20-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread

Look carefully and you'll see Ol' DB front and center at this Hofstra University fete in 72

----------

Brat (02-20-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

A little blue grass to bring us reality

----------

Brat (02-20-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-20-2021),Madison (02-20-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (02-20-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (02-24-2021),Brat (02-20-2021),Kodiak (02-24-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Madison (03-01-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

12icer (02-24-2021),OldSchool (02-21-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (02-24-2021),El Guapo (02-24-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

12icer (02-24-2021),BooBoo (02-24-2021),Madison (03-01-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Been there, Played House of the rising sun at studio B when you could go in and do it in the late 60s, 

this is a live one too

----------

BooBoo (02-24-2021),Madison (02-24-2021),ruthless terrier (03-02-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Moonie

.
Roxy Music's Avalon:





Equally, almost anything by him is good/cool.
.

----------

ruthless terrier (03-02-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Moonie (03-02-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

El Guapo (03-04-2021),Madison (03-02-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (03-02-2021),ruthless terrier (03-02-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Jimi was/is still One of the Very Best...!!! Thanks for posting ^^^

----------

Daily Bread (03-02-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (03-02-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

BooBoo (03-02-2021),El Guapo (03-04-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Knockin' on Heaven's Door.

Don't we all?

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (03-04-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Cool older Sirenia song from Norway.  Too bad their newer stuff sucks.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-10-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

The Great Song Writer Earl Bud Lee Talks About Writing Friends In Low Places -2014 Flagstaff Arizona USA

----------

Brat (03-10-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Madison (03-06-2021)

----------


## Madison

> 



Rest In Peace Kurt Donald Cobain

----------

Brat (03-10-2021)

----------


## Greenwing

> *Y'all can ignore this of you wish. I just wanted to store an ongoing list of songs I like cuz I forget them or forget the titles, and when I remember them, they're like little gems in my memories.
> 
> I don't expect you all to like them or listen to them. But I hope you all might find something here you like too.*
> 
> Thanks~
> 
> Genesis
> 
> Mama


What a good idea, to have a place to kind of store them. Sometimes I hear a good song in a store or restaurant but often forget it by the time we get home.

----------


## Greenwing

> The Great Song Writer Earl Bud Lee Talks About Writing Friends In Low Places -2014 Flagstaff Arizona USA


I'm so sorry but I got to do this.  :Smile:

----------

Daily Bread (03-06-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2021),Greenwing (03-16-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2021),Lone Gunman (03-10-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Brat (03-10-2021),Lone Gunman (03-10-2021),US Conservative (03-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-10-2021),Lone Gunman (03-10-2021),US Conservative (03-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-10-2021),Lone Gunman (03-10-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (03-10-2021),El Guapo (03-11-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-10-2021),Lone Gunman (03-11-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

To my friend - @Brat

----------

Brat (03-10-2021),Lone Gunman (03-11-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-11-2021),Lone Gunman (03-11-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (03-11-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (03-13-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (03-26-2021),Madison (03-13-2021),OneDumbBlonde (03-13-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Johnny Cash- God's Gonna Cut You Down (lyrics)*

----------

Brat (03-26-2021),East of the Beast (04-07-2021),OneDumbBlonde (03-13-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-26-2021)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (03-19-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Madison

*Memphis Underground - Herbie Mann*



I discovered that music  :Headbang:  I love it !!!

----------

US Conservative (03-19-2021)

----------


## US Conservative

> *Memphis Underground - Herbie Mann*
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered that music  I love it !!!


Have such blues and play them on period correct gear.

First playing violin, then sax, then guitar.

Its quite complex.


I have loved 3 flutist, the aperture and the girls were on board.

Names crystal, Jennifer, and Yaya.

We would go to games at angel stadium.

They loved the angels but get cold easy.

----------


## US Conservative

we should consider howling wolf.

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## ruthless terrier

the late and great Tom Petty from Gainesville, Florida.

----------

Brat (03-26-2021),Madison (03-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

*


Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - Shame, Shame Shame Montreux 2019*


*Shotgun Blues - Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band*

----------

12icer (03-24-2021),Brat (03-26-2021)

----------


## Madison

DONT GIVE UP PRESIDENT TRUMP 2024

----------

12icer (03-24-2021),Brat (03-26-2021),Daily Bread (03-24-2021),Kodiak (03-23-2021),US Conservative (03-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Chet Baker - Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye [Restored]*

----------

12icer (03-24-2021),Brat (03-26-2021),Daily Bread (03-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (03-24-2021),Brat (03-26-2021),Kodiak (03-24-2021),Madison (03-24-2021),US Conservative (03-24-2021)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

12icer (03-24-2021),Daily Bread (03-24-2021),Madison (03-24-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (03-24-2021),Brat (03-26-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Daily Bread (03-24-2021)

----------


## 12icer

I love any song that uses old classic instruments Madison it is great!!!!! I like listening to Greensleeves played on period classical instruments. 

I like this just for the range of Laura Fabians voice it is Phenomenal.

----------

Daily Bread (03-24-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

It's a cool tune, and this is clear & good sounding video.  Crank it, but use headphones if you have neighbors.  :Wink:

----------

12icer (03-24-2021),Madison (03-26-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Here's another great singer of a different genre.

----------

Brat (03-26-2021),darroll (03-26-2021)

----------


## 12icer

I like this one too.

----------

Madison (03-25-2021)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

12icer (03-25-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Wtf20:  look at that retard ...fentanyl or bath salts consommation  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Not liking it but ......... :Thinking:

----------

12icer (03-25-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Foghorn (04-02-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (03-26-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

> It's a cool tune, and this is clear & good sounding video.  Crank it, but use headphones if you have neighbors.

----------

OldSchool (03-26-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Dropkick Murphys "Middle Finger"*

----------

East of the Beast (04-02-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## darroll

Sissel 1986 - Bing video

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

East of the Beast (04-02-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Authentic

I sometimes run this song through my mind if I get depressed about the state of our civilization.

There is still good in the world. Our job is to make and find it.

----------

East of the Beast (04-02-2021),OneDumbBlonde (03-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Watching "GHOST"

----------

Brat (04-04-2021),East of the Beast (04-02-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-04-2021),East of the Beast (04-02-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

BooBoo (04-04-2021),Brat (04-03-2021),Madison (04-07-2021),Oceander (04-02-2021)

----------


## Madison

Everybody Shut up - Move your butt - Free your mind  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Dance hard !!! 

*That's what I'm doing right now !!!  
Yeahhhhhhhh Party!!!

----------

BooBoo (04-04-2021),Brat (04-03-2021),East of the Beast (04-07-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-04-2021),Brat (04-03-2021),East of the Beast (04-07-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

BooBoo (04-04-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

BooBoo (04-04-2021),Brat (04-03-2021),Kodiak (04-04-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

without Willie Dixon .. there would have been no Led Zeppelin.

----------

BooBoo (04-04-2021),Brat (04-03-2021)

----------


## darroll

rock around the clock song - Bing video

----------

BooBoo (04-04-2021),Brat (04-03-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-04-2021),Brat (04-03-2021),East of the Beast (04-04-2021)

----------


## Montana



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2021),East of the Beast (04-07-2021),Madison (04-07-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

East of the Beast (04-07-2021),Madison (04-07-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Just watched Madea's CHRISTmas and this was done right near the End and seeing how Easter just went by, it's fitting to post for All to hear again, Again :

----------

Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021),Brat (04-09-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021),Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Rittz - White Rapper*

----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

White boy  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Memories :

----------

Brat (04-17-2021),Madison (04-12-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

BooBoo (04-18-2021),Brat (04-17-2021),Madison (04-17-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Dropkick Murphys "Queen of Suffolk County"*

----------

BooBoo (04-18-2021),Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

BooBoo (04-18-2021),Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

BooBoo (04-18-2021),Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

BooBoo (04-18-2021)

----------


## Oberon

Sarah Brightman's cover of *Whiter Shade of Pale*, on her *La Luna* cd. Next is *How Fair This Place*
and *La Califfa*, same cd, my favorite of hers second to her *Eden* cd.

----------


## Madison

*Solex - Full Moon*

----------

BooBoo (04-18-2021),Brat (04-17-2021)

----------


## Madison

Woooohoooo 
Sweet Spot ​ · Jeff Ryan - Embrace
 :Cool20:

----------

BooBoo (04-18-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

darroll (04-18-2021),Madison (04-18-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

darroll (04-18-2021),Madison (04-18-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo

This one goes out to Officer Chauvin. Sucks to be you.

----------

Kodiak (04-22-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Kick-ass Japanese metal chicks

----------


## Kodiak

The girls in my avi   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## darroll

An old song

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

darroll (04-22-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Foghorn (04-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

darroll (04-22-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (04-25-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (04-25-2021),Brat (04-25-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (04-25-2021),Brat (04-25-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (04-25-2021),Brat (04-25-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (04-25-2021),Brat (04-25-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

12icer (04-25-2021),BooBoo (04-25-2021),Brat (04-25-2021),Kodiak (04-25-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Live version of the above UFO song with Paul Chapman on guitar after Rudolf Schenker left @El Guapo.  Excellent very underrated band.  I think I had 5 of their albums before I sold my collection. Was fortunate enough to see them in 1981 at Day on the Green, Oakland Ca.  RIP Mr Chapman and Pete Way.

----------

12icer (04-25-2021),BooBoo (04-25-2021),Brat (04-25-2021),El Guapo (04-25-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Off the first UFO album with Rudolf Schenker on guitar.  

Memories of cruising downtown with the 8-track cranked.  :Headbang:

----------

12icer (04-25-2021),BooBoo (04-25-2021),Brat (04-25-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Live version of the above UFO song with Paul Chapman on guitar after Rudolf Schenker left @El Guapo.  Excellent very underrated band.  I think I had 5 of their albums before I sold my collection. Was fortunate enough to see them in 1981 at Day on the Green, Oakland Ca.  RIP Mr Chapman and Pete Way.


"Lights Out"  is definitely in my top ten best albums of all time.

----------

BooBoo (04-25-2021),Brat (04-25-2021),Kodiak (04-25-2021)

----------


## 12icer

I like the instrumentals one of the happiest jump ups is what I need today.

----------

BooBoo (04-25-2021),Brat (04-25-2021),Foghorn (04-29-2021),Kodiak (04-25-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

This will Perk You Up also :

----------

Brat (04-25-2021),East of the Beast (04-27-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

LIVE :

----------

Brat (04-25-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-27-2021),Foghorn (05-01-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-27-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> This will Perk You Up also :


Brown Sugar..... :Cool20:

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

BooBoo (04-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Incubus - Nice to Know You*

----------

BooBoo (04-29-2021),WarriorRob (04-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Limp Bizkit "Behind Blue Eyes"*

----------

BooBoo (04-29-2021),Kodiak (04-29-2021),WarriorRob (04-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence [Official Music Video]*

----------

BooBoo (04-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Nirvana - You Know You're Right*

----------

BooBoo (04-29-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> *Limp Bizkit "Behind Blue Eyes"*


Never was much of a Limp Biskit fan @Madison, but they was a pretty darn good cover of The Who.  That guy has a good voice as does Roger Daltrey/Pete Townshend.  Here's the original dubbed into a live recording...

----------

12icer (04-30-2021),BooBoo (04-29-2021),Madison (04-29-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (04-30-2021),BooBoo (04-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Never was much of a Limp Biskit fan @Madison, but they was a pretty darn good cover of The Who.  That guy has a good voice as does Roger Daltrey/Pete Townshend.  Here's the original dubbed into a live recording...


That version is very good too..but I'm a Limp Bizkit fan  :Smiley20: 
I like to listen at different version of a song 
Thanks !!!

----------

12icer (04-30-2021),BooBoo (04-29-2021),Kodiak (04-29-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Early Priest when Rob Halford still had hair.  Cool song with lots of changes...

----------

12icer (04-30-2021),BooBoo (04-29-2021),Madison (04-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Early Priest when Rob Halford still had hair.  Cool song with lots of changes...


I always love the very special and unique*Rob Halford's voice*   :Thumbsup20:

----------

12icer (04-30-2021),BooBoo (04-29-2021),Kodiak (04-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (04-30-2021),BooBoo (04-29-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (04-30-2021),BooBoo (04-29-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

Did somebody call for the Priest?

----------

12icer (04-30-2021),BooBoo (04-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (04-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (04-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (04-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (04-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (04-30-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Notorious - Rick Braun e Boney James - Casino Light '99*

----------

BooBoo (05-01-2021)

----------


## darroll

I hope that this song does not piss off the Indians. It's really a bad word in French.

----------

BooBoo (05-01-2021),Brat (05-01-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

BooBoo (05-01-2021),Brat (05-01-2021),Foghorn (05-01-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (05-01-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Queens Of The Stone Age / feat. Dave Grohl - Song For The Dead (Werchter 2002)*

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-01-2021),Madison (05-01-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (05-01-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Those Bulgarians love their Megadeth

----------

BooBoo (05-02-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

I know it's hard to ignore the boob ready to fall out, but she can flat play

----------

BooBoo (05-02-2021),Conservative Libertarian (05-02-2021),darroll (05-01-2021),Foghorn (05-01-2021),TheOneOnly2 (05-02-2021)

----------


## Madison

Party !!! They are LIVE right now  :Smiley20: 




*Dropkick Murphys TURN UP THAT DIAL Album Release Party*

----------

BooBoo (05-02-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------

BooBoo (05-02-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (05-02-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

BooBoo (05-02-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (05-02-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (05-02-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (05-03-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (05-03-2021),East of the Beast (05-03-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (05-03-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (05-03-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (05-03-2021),East of the Beast (05-03-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------

BooBoo (05-03-2021),Brat (05-03-2021),East of the Beast (05-03-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------

BooBoo (05-03-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

BooBoo (05-03-2021),Brat (05-03-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

BooBoo (05-03-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (05-03-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

>

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak

One of the best live bands ever.  Saw them when they were City Kid in Sacramento decades ago plus twice as Tesla.

----------

East of the Beast (05-04-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

OldSchool (05-05-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Incubus - Quicksand (from Look Alive)*

----------


## Madison

*Blind Melon - Tones of Home*

----------


## Neo



----------


## Overitall



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

El Guapo (05-06-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison



----------


## wildflower

Still one of my favorite songs.

----------


## Natty C



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison



----------

TheOneOnly2 (05-07-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (05-11-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (05-11-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (05-07-2021),darroll (05-07-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (05-07-2021),darroll (05-07-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (05-07-2021)

----------


## Natty C



----------

BooBoo (05-12-2021)

----------


## darroll

A good day for this song

hey joe moe bandy youtube - Bing video

----------

BooBoo (05-12-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Authentic



----------

darroll (05-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

He is the son of a third generation farmer and been married ten years to the farmers daughter.

Does that mean his wife is his sister?

----------

darroll (05-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

One of my favorite favorites .

----------

Brat (05-11-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

And accidentally, I found this. 




Margo is her name. Cowboy Junkies.

----------

Brat (05-11-2021),OldSchool (05-10-2021)

----------


## Natty C



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-11-2021),Daily Bread (05-11-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-11-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-11-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-11-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-11-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> And accidentally, I found this. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margo is her name. Cowboy Junkies.


Cool tune. For mellow music.... the Cowboy Junkies are definitely alright.

Anyway, somehow it reminded me of this:




 :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (05-11-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

12icer (05-13-2021),BooBoo (05-12-2021),Brat (05-11-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Alice In Chains - Would? (Official HD Video)*

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),BooBoo (05-12-2021),Brat (05-11-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> Cool tune. For mellow music.... the Cowboy Junkies are definitely alright.
> 
> Anyway, somehow it reminded me of this:



Which Reminded BooBoo of this :

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),Authentic (05-12-2021),Brat (05-12-2021),Madison (05-12-2021),OldSchool (05-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

and this :

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),Brat (05-12-2021),Madison (05-12-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------

12icer (05-13-2021),Brat (05-12-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------

12icer (05-13-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------

12icer (05-13-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------

12icer (05-13-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Audioslave - Be Yourself*

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),BooBoo (05-13-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> Which Reminded BooBoo of this :


Breakfast in America, or just at BooBoo's house ?

 :Big Grin: 


\

 :Happy7:

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),BooBoo (05-13-2021),Brat (05-12-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

12icer (05-13-2021),Authentic (05-13-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> Breakfast in America, or just at BooBoo's house ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \



Must bee in America, cause We the People/Kitty at BooBoo's abode, use Hamburger Buns for toast, loaded with Peanut Butter and Smuckers Preserves...!!!

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),Brat (05-13-2021),darroll (05-13-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021),OldSchool (05-13-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

ENJOY :

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------

BooBoo (05-13-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (05-13-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021),Madison (05-13-2021)

----------


## Neo



----------

12icer (05-13-2021),El Guapo (05-13-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (05-13-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021),Madison (05-13-2021)

----------


## Madison

*R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Official Music Video)*

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),BooBoo (05-13-2021),East of the Beast (05-13-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## Madison

*I Can't Quit You Baby (Remaster)*

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),BooBoo (05-13-2021),East of the Beast (05-13-2021),El Guapo (05-15-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Alice In Chains - Nutshell (MTV Unplugged - HD Video)*

----------

12icer (05-13-2021),BooBoo (05-13-2021),Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Collective Soul - December - 7/25/1999 - Woodstock 99 West Stage*

----------


## Madison

*Nine Inch Nails - We're In This Together (Official Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Steve Vai - For the Love of God (2021 Upscaled Version)*

----------


## Madison

*Foo Fighters - Everlong Live in Herodion - 2020*

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

And for sure 
Rest In Peace Kurt †

----------

Authentic (05-13-2021),East of the Beast (05-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Metallica: Nothing Else Matters (Official Music Video)*

----------

Authentic (05-13-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Sara Smile- Jimmy Wayne and Daryl Hall (Live from Daryl's House)*

----------

East of the Beast (05-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*ERIC CLAPTON & PETER FRAMPTON - "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" (HD)*

----------


## Madison

*Stevie Ray Vaughan - Tin Pan Alley - 9/21/1985 - Capitol Theatre (Official)*

----------


## Madison

*Joe Satriani - Always with Me, Always with You (from Satriani LIVE!)*

----------

darroll (05-14-2021),Lone Gunman (05-14-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Slow ride to the bed tonight,,

----------

BooBoo (05-15-2021),East of the Beast (05-14-2021),Lone Gunman (05-14-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Neo



----------

East of the Beast (05-14-2021),Lone Gunman (05-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

from the twin peaks roadhouse.

----------

East of the Beast (05-14-2021),Madison (05-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

Justin Johnson Signature 3-String Shovel Guitars

----------

Lone Gunman (05-14-2021),nonsqtr (05-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

2019.Watch as Game Of Thrones creator Dan Weiss, Tom Morello of Audioslave/Rage Against The Machine, Scott Ian of Anthrax, Nuno Bettencourt of Extreme, Brad Paisley, and Game Of Thrones composer Ramin Djawadi shred on the all-new Sigil Collection Guitars from The Fender Custom Shop.

----------

Kodiak (05-14-2021),Lone Gunman (05-14-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Kodiak

> 2019.Watch as Game Of Thrones creator Dan Weiss, Tom Morello of Audioslave/Rage Against The Machine, Scott Ian of Anthrax, Nuno Bettencourt of Extreme, Brad Paisley, and Game Of Thrones composer Ramin Djawadi shred on the all-new Sigil Collection Guitars from The Fender Custom Shop.


That was awesome @Madison!   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Madison (05-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

> That was awesome @Madison!


Happy you did enjoy it,  I did too !
Amazing musicians !!

----------

BooBoo (05-15-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Happy you did enjoy it,  I did too !
> Amazing musicians !!


I knew most of the musicians, but not the song since I never watched Game of Thrones.   Cool song though.   Funny seeing Brad Paisley in a baseball hat, not a cowboy hat.

----------

Madison (05-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Estas Tonne - The Song of the Golden Dragon*

----------

Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Zakk Wylde - Lost Prayer (Official Video)*

----------

Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (05-15-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

ENJOY :

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo

Not a Oldie but a Goodie :

----------


## BooBoo

Laff til You can't Laff No Mo'...

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

How Old are You...?!?

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo

For All Those that Missed this :

----------


## Authentic

I haven't. Have you?

----------

Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic

If only this song and video was reality.

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

BooBoo (05-15-2021),Brat (05-15-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021),Oceander (05-16-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

This has been stuck way back in Me Brain and just a couple of minutes ago I Finally Coaxed it to come forward...!!!

----------

Brat (05-15-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (05-17-2021),Madison (05-16-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (05-16-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Passion Pit - "Sleepyhead"*

----------

BooBoo (05-16-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------

Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

Portland, Oregon and sloe gin fizz. If that ain't love, then tell me what is...

----------


## Madison

Fred Durst Kurt Cobain Tattoo

----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Steve Vai - "Tender Surrender"*

----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Mammoth WVH: Don't Back Down (Official Video)*

----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Rage Against The Machine - Guerrilla Radio (Official Music Video)*

----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021),Madison (05-18-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021),Madison (05-17-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-17-2021),El Guapo (05-16-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021),Madison (05-18-2021)

----------


## darroll

Feel sleepy?
This will wake you up.. 

get up john emmylou harris - Bing video

----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (05-17-2021),darroll (05-18-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Natty C



----------

Brat (05-17-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Oceander



----------

darroll (05-18-2021),Lone Gunman (05-17-2021)

----------


## Natty C



----------


## Kodiak

The Animals version is great, but this by Frigid Pink in 1971 kicks ass!

----------

darroll (05-18-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison

*King Crimson - Starless*

----------

Brat (05-18-2021),US Conservative (05-19-2021)

----------


## Madison

*David Gilmour - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Live At Pompeii)*

----------

Brat (05-26-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Black Label Society - Trampled Down Below (Official Video)*

----------

Brat (05-26-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## US Conservative

My friends cover band did this song live tonight.


I told him he can't top this version.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),darroll (05-20-2021)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Madison (05-20-2021),QuaseMarco (05-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Brat (05-25-2021),Madison (05-20-2021),US Conservative (05-19-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Blur - Song 2*

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Brat (05-25-2021),US Conservative (05-20-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Stone Temple Pilots - Plush (Official Music Video)*

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Brat (05-25-2021),US Conservative (05-20-2021)

----------


## Madison

*The Toadies - Possum Kingdom (Official Music Video)*

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),US Conservative (05-20-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Brian Culbertson Colors of Love (single) - Live in Las Vegas*

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),US Conservative (05-20-2021)

----------


## darroll

twilight time song - Bing video

----------

12icer (05-20-2021)

----------


## wildflower

I know most here will likely hate this message, since it's about veganism, but I like this song and just used it in a short video I made.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Madison (05-25-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Brat (05-25-2021),darroll (05-21-2021),TheOneOnly2 (05-21-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Brat (05-25-2021),darroll (05-21-2021),Madison (05-20-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Brat (05-25-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Brat (05-25-2021),darroll (05-21-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Berry at his best with the CLOWN ON!!!!

----------

Brat (05-25-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

12icer (05-25-2021)

----------


## Natty C



----------

12icer (05-25-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

12icer (05-25-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

12icer (05-25-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

12icer (05-25-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (05-21-2021),East of the Beast (05-25-2021),Madison (05-21-2021),OldSchool (05-25-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (05-21-2021),Madison (05-21-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (05-21-2021),East of the Beast (05-25-2021),Madison (05-21-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (05-21-2021),Brat (05-25-2021),Madison (05-21-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (05-21-2021),East of the Beast (05-25-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## 12icer

This something I feel every day, 






I even have headers and an aluminum high rise on my old 85 Chevy 3/4 ton trailer pulling truck.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (05-25-2021),East of the Beast (05-25-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

Edited: I posted a Foo Fighters song. Later learned they suck

----------

Brat (05-25-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (05-25-2021),Brat (05-26-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (05-25-2021),Brat (05-26-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------

12icer (05-25-2021),Brat (05-26-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (05-26-2021),East of the Beast (05-27-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (05-26-2021)

----------


## Brat

> 


And may I just say, Woof!

----------

darroll (05-27-2021),East of the Beast (05-27-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-27-2021),East of the Beast (05-27-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-27-2021),Foghorn (05-27-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (05-27-2021),East of the Beast (05-27-2021)

----------


## darroll

dont be angry song - Bing video

----------


## darroll

don't touch me if you don't love me sweetheart wanda - Bing video

----------

Brat (05-27-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (05-27-2021),darroll (05-27-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (05-27-2021),Brat (05-27-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (05-27-2021),Brat (05-27-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (05-27-2021),TheOneOnly2 (05-27-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (05-27-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (05-27-2021),darroll (05-27-2021),Foghorn (05-27-2021)

----------


## Foghorn



----------

Brat (05-27-2021),darroll (05-27-2021),East of the Beast (05-27-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> 


Linda was my heart throb back in the day.

----------

Brat (05-27-2021),Foghorn (05-27-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


That was a really cool version of a great Neil Young song Beastie.   Couldn't help but notice they changed the lyrics from...."I felt like getting high" to "felt like I could cry".......women!

Makes me want to post a live version of Neil doing it in 1989.  Lots of memories with this song and album.

----------

Foghorn (06-03-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver*

----------


## Madison

*Korn - You'll Never Find Me (Official Live Video)*

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## darroll

blue bayou linda - Bing video

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Foghorn (06-03-2021)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Madison

*Buckcherry - Hellbound (Official Video)*

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (05-31-2021),East of the Beast (05-29-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (05-30-2021),Foghorn (06-03-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (05-31-2021),East of the Beast (05-31-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (05-31-2021),Foghorn (06-03-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I was into ska for awhile.  Still like it but don't know good bands

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (05-31-2021),Foghorn (06-03-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (05-31-2021),Call_me_Ishmael (05-31-2021),Foghorn (06-03-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (05-31-2021),Foghorn (06-03-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

East of the Beast (06-03-2021),Foghorn (06-03-2021)

----------


## darroll



----------

Brat (06-11-2021),Foghorn (06-03-2021),ruthless terrier (06-02-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Fozzy - Sane*

----------

Brat (06-11-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

well I'm standing at the crossroads and believe I'm sinking down.

----------

Brat (06-11-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-11-2021),Foghorn (06-03-2021)

----------


## Foghorn



----------

Brat (06-11-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-11-2021),Foghorn (06-11-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Madison

*Capstan - take my breath away // noose (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*August Burns Red - Bones (Official Music Video)*

----------

Brat (06-11-2021)

----------


## wildflower



----------

Daily Bread (06-08-2021),darroll (06-04-2021),Foghorn (06-11-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (06-11-2021),Daily Bread (06-08-2021),darroll (06-12-2021),El Guapo (06-05-2021),Madison (06-05-2021)

----------


## darroll

The choppers used to call our troops with this song on their loud speakers.

cristy lane one day at a time - Bing video

----------

Brat (06-11-2021),Daily Bread (06-08-2021),East of the Beast (06-11-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-11-2021),East of the Beast (06-11-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Larry Carlton - Bubble Shuffle*

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Think Tank



----------

Brat (06-08-2021),East of the Beast (06-11-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-08-2021),East of the Beast (06-08-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (06-08-2021),East of the Beast (06-08-2021),Foghorn (06-11-2021)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (06-08-2021),Foghorn (06-11-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

Your goooood @Brat . You know your groups  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (06-08-2021)

----------


## Brat

:Cool20:

----------


## Think Tank



----------

Brat (06-08-2021),Daily Bread (06-08-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Joan Jett - Season of the Witch

----------

Brat (06-11-2021),Madison (06-11-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

I think we should conserve material and bring back the mini skirt.

----------

12icer (06-12-2021),Brat (06-11-2021),darroll (06-11-2021),East of the Beast (06-11-2021)

----------


## Madison

Best years = 1990's 
RHCP - 1994

----------

12icer (06-12-2021),Brat (06-11-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Collective Soul - Shine - 7/25/1999 - Woodstock 99 West Stage*

----------

12icer (06-12-2021),Brat (06-11-2021),East of the Beast (06-11-2021),El Guapo (06-11-2021)

----------


## Madison

Music video by Primus performing Lacquer Head. (C) 2000 Interscope Records

----------

12icer (06-12-2021),Brat (06-11-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (06-12-2021),Brat (06-11-2021),El Guapo (06-11-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

100 years

----------

12icer (06-12-2021),Brat (06-12-2021),Madison (06-13-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

12icer (06-12-2021),Madison (06-13-2021)

----------


## Madison

Music video by Nine Inch Nails performing Closer. (C) 2007 Interscope Records

----------

12icer (06-12-2021),Brat (06-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

Music video by Nirvana performing Rape Me (Live And Loud, Seattle / 1993). 
© 2013 UMG Recordings, Inc.

----------

Brat (06-12-2021),East of the Beast (06-13-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

12icer (06-12-2021),Brat (06-12-2021),East of the Beast (06-13-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Just left Charles K Shields house. Thought you might like to hear what a 34 year old sounded like 48
 years ago picking and singing.

----------

Brat (06-13-2021),East of the Beast (06-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (06-13-2021),Brat (06-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (06-13-2021),Brat (06-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (06-13-2021),Brat (06-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (06-13-2021),Brat (06-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (06-13-2021),Brat (06-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (06-13-2021),Brat (06-13-2021),Call_me_Ishmael (06-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (06-13-2021),Brat (06-13-2021),darroll (06-13-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

12icer (06-13-2021),Brat (06-13-2021),TLSG (06-14-2021)

----------


## darroll

boggus songs - Bing video

----------

12icer (06-13-2021),Brat (06-13-2021)

----------


## 12icer

LONG but STRONG!!! 

Had to be back again!!!

----------

Brat (06-15-2021),Kodiak (06-13-2021)

----------


## 12icer



----------

Brat (06-15-2021)

----------


## TLSG

> 


I actually bought a 45 record of this song back on the 5th. An original on the World Artists label in near mint condition.

----------

Brat (06-15-2021),darroll (06-14-2021),East of the Beast (06-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Clint Black - A Good Run Of Bad Luck (Official Video)*

----------

Brat (06-15-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Primus - To defy the laws of tradition (Radio Jam)*

----------

Brat (06-15-2021)

----------


## darroll

bobby bear song marie lavoe - Bing video

----------

Brat (06-15-2021)

----------


## darroll

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...6&&FORM=VDRVRV

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20: 




Blur 21 -- Celebrating 21 years of Blur. 
*Blur - Crazy Beat*

----------

Brat (06-15-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

What a voice Geoff Tate has...

----------

Brat (06-16-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (06-16-2021),Madison (06-16-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

QuaseMarco (06-18-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (06-17-2021),East of the Beast (06-18-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Pierce The Veil - "King For A Day" ft. Kellin Quinn*

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Madison (06-18-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Butthole Surfers - Who Was in My Room Last Night (better audio)*

----------


## Madison

*Helmet - Unsung*

----------


## Madison

*Tomahawk - God Hates A Coward (live)*

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Madison (06-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Madison (06-18-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison

*Primus; The Toys Go Winding Down*

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (06-19-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Remember this Guy...?!?

----------


## Madison

*Nine Inch Nails - March Of The Pigs (Live)*

----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (06-20-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

ENJOY :

----------


## Think Tank



----------

Neo (06-20-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Neo



----------


## El Guapo

Happy Fathers Day, All

----------

BooBoo (06-22-2021),East of the Beast (06-20-2021),Neo (06-20-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

ENJOY  :

----------

Daily Bread (06-22-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

Heard that song a thousand times and never knew who sang it  :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (06-22-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

Ides of March ... LA Goodbye





Simon and Garfunkle ... For Emily





Rare Earth ... Any Man Can be a Fool





Atomic Kitten ... Someone Like Me

----------


## BooBoo

> Heard that song a thousand times and never knew who sang it



At one time BooBoo "Thought" it was done by ABBA...!!! Still "Think" They made a Recording...!!

----------


## dinosaur

Kate Bush ... The Man with the Child in His Eyes




Jellyhead ... Crush (remix)





Mark Cohn ... Walking in Memphis






The worst part of hearing loss, and the inability to hear the full range of frequencies, is the loss of music ...  :Crybaby2:

----------

Brat (06-23-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

OK, last grouping, goodnight all ....

Sweet Black - Maki Goto - Biggie Raiji  ... Queen Bee





Travis Tritt ... Where Corn Don't Grow





Ricky Van Shelton ... Wherever She Is

----------


## FlameHeart



----------


## FlameHeart



----------


## FlameHeart



----------


## FlameHeart



----------


## FlameHeart



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak

Love the budget drum kit, but these kids are pretty good.

----------


## Kodiak

Same brothers doing a great version of the classic Rainbow song

----------


## Kodiak

Another day at the beach

----------

Brat (07-01-2021),East of the Beast (06-23-2021),Lone Gunman (06-25-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Another day at the beach

----------

Brat (07-01-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Brat (07-01-2021),Lone Gunman (06-25-2021),ruthless terrier (06-25-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Brat (07-01-2021),Lone Gunman (06-25-2021)

----------


## US Conservative

For my 80s babies...

----------

Lone Gunman (06-25-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo

BooBoo's CONtribution to Page #700 :

----------

Brat (07-01-2021),Lone Gunman (06-25-2021),ruthless terrier (06-25-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

Been beat up and battered around .. been set up and I've been shot down.

----------

BooBoo (06-25-2021),Brat (07-01-2021),Lone Gunman (06-25-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman

@Big Dummy reminded me of this one.

----------

Big Dummy (06-25-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

US Conservative (06-25-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (07-01-2021)

----------


## Brat

I'm sorry, but all I have seen on this thread have been black boxes.   :Dontknow:   Anyone know a fix?  I have mbam, ABP, and NoScript.

----------

BooBoo (06-27-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (07-01-2021),Call_me_Ishmael (06-27-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Sean U -60 Miles*

----------

Brat (06-27-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------

Brat (06-27-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> I'm sorry, but all I have seen on this thread have been black boxes.    Anyone know a fix?  I have mbam, ABP, and NoScript.



Are Your Video Drivers, and Others, Up to Date...?!?

On a PC go to System Properties... Device Manager and Check...!!!

----------

Brat (06-27-2021)

----------


## Brat

> Are Your Video Drivers, and Others, Up to Date...?!?
> 
> On a PC go to System Properties... Device Manager and Check...!!!


That was a great suggestion, thanks!  But no yellow or red marks, everything is okay.

----------


## BooBoo

You don't need any "yellow or red marks" to check the Drivers.. Go to them and Click on Properties...

Could also bee Your Browser Security Settings, make sure the option to upload Video is Checked...  :Thinking:

----------

Brat (07-01-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Live From Daryl's House - So Close*

----------

Foghorn (07-09-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-01-2021),East of the Beast (06-29-2021),Neo (06-30-2021),ruthless terrier (06-28-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

Sally take my hand we'll travel south across land.
Put out the fire and don't look past my shoulder.

----------

Brat (07-01-2021),East of the Beast (06-29-2021),Foghorn (07-09-2021),The Rhetoric Of Life (06-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (07-01-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (07-01-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Dave Koz and Cory Wong // "The Golden Hour"*

----------


## Madison

*Nirvana - You Know You're Right*

----------

Brat (07-01-2021)

----------


## The Rhetoric Of Life

Guns N' Roses - Garden Of Eden

----------


## Northern Rivers

So, so, *SO* true: (Click the 'Watch On YouTube' button)

----------

Brat (07-01-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo

My American friends here are probably familiar with this song...this is the original artist/version

----------

Brat (07-01-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

A Little Funny on a Dreary Day with Hurricanes Looming in the East, Heading West, watch out for falling trees on Your Travels :

----------


## FlameHeart

I wasn't around when this song was created- but it is uncanny to think we as a country are supporting the very thing we fought against in the late 60's in Vietnam.

----------

Authentic (07-03-2021),Foghorn (07-09-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## MVe



----------


## MVe



----------

Authentic (07-03-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

Pearl Jam & Chris Cornell Stage Temple Of The Dog Reunion With 'Hunger Strike' 2014

----------

Big Dummy (07-03-2021)

----------


## Authentic

A song named after me.

----------


## Kodiak

What a hottie in her day

----------

Authentic (07-03-2021),Big Dummy (07-03-2021),Brat (07-03-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Sappy (Early Demo)*

----------

Big Dummy (07-03-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## El Guapo

Allen Collins... _gawdayum_ that boy could play

----------

Brat (07-07-2021),East of the Beast (07-05-2021),Foghorn (07-09-2021),Madison (07-07-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Brat (07-07-2021),Oceander (07-09-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Easier Said Than Done (Official Video)*

----------

Brat (07-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Alice In Chains - Would? (Official HD Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Deftones - Be Quiet And Drive (Far Away) (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Pantera - Walk*

----------

El Guapo (07-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Korn - Falling Away from Me (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Woodstock 1994 Highlights - For Whom The Bell Tolls - Metallica - 8/12/1994 - Woodstock 94*

----------


## Madison

Official live video for *Iris by Goo Goo Dolls* from Buffalo, NY in 2004.

----------

Brat (07-07-2021),East of the Beast (07-08-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

El Guapo (07-08-2021),Madison (07-08-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (07-09-2021),El Guapo (07-08-2021),Madison (07-09-2021),Oceander (07-09-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-09-2021),East of the Beast (07-09-2021),Foghorn (07-09-2021)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison

*New Radicals - Someday We'll Know (Official Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Matchbox Twenty - If You're Gone (Official Video)*

----------

Brat (07-09-2021),East of the Beast (07-09-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Don Henley - Dirty Laundry [Eagles Live]*

----------

Brat (07-09-2021),ruthless terrier (07-09-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

takers get the honey .. givers sing the blues.

----------


## OldSchool

Anyone ever listen to Foreigner and wonder why no one plays Foreigner anymore? It's 'cause they suck, lol.

Anyway, I heard this on the radio today:




 :Headbang:

----------

El Guapo (07-10-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Anyone ever listen to Foreigner and wonder why no one plays Foreigner anymore? It's 'cause they suck, lol.
> 
> Anyway, I heard this on the radio today:


I was never a huge fan...they did have a couple of good ballads though:

----------

BooBoo (07-10-2021),Brat (07-11-2021),OldSchool (07-14-2021)

----------


## Oberon

Members banned from this thread: Strangelove, Wysterian and Mike

lol how does one go about getting banned from a music thread? In any case, I'm currently playing Emmy Lou Harris's *Wrecking Ball* cd, produced by Daniel Lanois.

----------

Brat (07-11-2021),Daily Bread (07-16-2021),Foghorn (07-16-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Getting Near that Time of the Night so :

----------

Brat (07-11-2021),Daily Bread (07-16-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (07-11-2021),Daily Bread (07-16-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> Members banned from this thread: Strangelove, Wysterian and Mike
> 
> lol how does one go about getting banned from a music thread? In any case, I'm currently playing Emmy Lou Harris's *Wrecking Ball* cd, produced by Daniel Lanois.


To answer your question: Being a belligerent asshole gets the job done for being banned from threads. Speaking from observation, not personal experience.

----------

BooBoo (07-14-2021),Oberon (07-14-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> I was never a huge fan...they did have a couple of good ballads though:


I hear ya. Foreigner was, though, good enough that way back in the late 70's I bought their Head Games album. Hearing the song posted just reminded me that a friend once said "Foreigner sucks". He was right as far as real talented musicians go.... and you are also right about how some of their ballads are good.

----------

BooBoo (07-14-2021),Brat (07-15-2021),El Guapo (07-14-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Just Another Oldie Goldie :

----------

Brat (07-15-2021),OldSchool (07-14-2021),ruthless terrier (07-14-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

and I always thought SRV wrote this song.

----------

Foghorn (07-16-2021),Oberon (07-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Foghorn (07-16-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (07-16-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Daily Bread (07-16-2021),Kodiak (07-16-2021),TheOneOnly2 (07-16-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Daily Bread

I'm not one to bring Religion (with deep respect of ) into threads because it can get polarizing but this new tune may be just what America needs right now .

----------

BooBoo (07-16-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

^ INDEED ^...!!! Thanks for Sharing...!! TURN IT UP...!

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

MVe (07-17-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



*WTG...!!!*

----------


## BooBoo

Good Morning TPF :

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (07-18-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Remember Saturday Nights when WE would :

----------


## Authentic



----------

Lone Gunman (07-19-2021),Oberon (07-20-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## MVe



----------


## Oberon

Loreena McKennit's *The Mummer's Dance*. Don't know how to post youtube links, so it probably won't work, but it's the version from *The Book Of Secrets* cd. I need to get some more of her cd's. She kind of does stuff I wish *Celtic Women* would do instead of a lot of pop tunes.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Celtic Women are making money. With a good producer...she'd step out, I think.

Clannad and Enya got it right.

I like this kid...

----------

BooBoo (07-22-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------

Madison (07-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Madison

Anyone see similarities in those videos and song and music
I did play it at the same time ..and  :Thinking:  weird 


BLUR



NIRVANA

----------


## Madison

*Santana - Smooth ft. Rob Thomas (Official Video)*

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo

Everyday is getting more like :

----------

Northern Rivers (07-23-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Primus; The Toys Go Winding Down*

----------

BooBoo (07-24-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Neo



----------

Catfucious (07-29-2021),MVe (07-24-2021)

----------


## Neo

And this is main stream

----------

Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## MVe



----------


## MVe



----------


## MVe



----------


## Madison

*Shinedown - Enemies (Official Video)*

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 



*Butt Ugly Slut - Roger Alan Wade*

----------

Kodiak (07-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Danny Carey | "Pneuma" by Tool (LIVE IN CONCERT)


*Vic Firth Signature Artist Danny Carey performs "Pneuma" by Tool from their latest album 'Fear Inoculum' in Boston, MA!

----------

Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Papa Roach - Last Resort (Live 2019) Official One-Take Video*

----------


## Madison

*Guns N' Roses - Live And Let Die (Live)*

----------

Brat (07-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Steven Tyler feat. Slash - Dream On (live, 2014)*

----------

Brat (07-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

*The Verve - Lucky Man (Official Music Video)*

----------

Brat (07-24-2021),Foghorn (07-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

*PIXIES - Gouge Away (Exceptional performance) 2014*

----------

Brat (07-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

*The Cure - A Forest (live at Pinkpop 2019)*

----------


## Foghorn

The Replacements - Skyway

----------

Brat (07-24-2021),Madison (07-24-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Jennifer Warnes - First We Take Manhattan by Leonard Cohen
Featuring SRV

----------

Madison (07-24-2021)

----------


## Madison

Live From Daryl's House 1/15/10 
*"Pick Up The Pieces"- Alan Gorrie, Daryl Hall*

----------

Brat (07-26-2021),Foghorn (07-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo

Enjoy :

----------

Thom Paine (07-26-2021)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Sorry I'm in a silly mood tonight !!!  
Red Peters "Blow Me, You Hardly Know Me" 
from the legendary I Laughed... I Cried... I Fudged My Undies.

----------

BooBoo (07-26-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I embarrassed myself in thinking that my guitar teacher was talking about the rolling stones when he referenced "Angie". He had and deserved better students.  I don't play anymore.  But when I hear acoustic guitars, I usually pick one up (always got one nearby at home) and pretend I still know the songs I used to make up.

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - Darkness Settles In (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak

1930's Betty Boop to 80's metal...

----------


## Kodiak

Some great Clint Eastwood clips

----------

Thom Paine (07-26-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Amazing to see how this classic...and, I mean CLASSIC...was actually worked out.

Wow...

----------

Brat (07-27-2021)

----------


## Madison

Kebekistan song.music.video  :Smiley20:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (07-29-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (07-28-2021)

----------


## MVe



----------


## MVe



----------


## Catfucious



----------


## Madison



----------

Catfucious (07-28-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (07-28-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),GreenEyedLady (07-29-2021),Kodiak (07-28-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

I posted this in the ZZ Top bass player Dusty Hill thread who passed away last night.  

These guys were amazing in their day and were still rocking until a week ago...

----------

Brat (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),GreenEyedLady (07-29-2021),Madison (07-28-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

Dusty Hill and crew .. raising hell again .. have mercy.

----------

Brat (07-29-2021),Catfucious (07-29-2021),GreenEyedLady (07-29-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

> Dusty Hill and crew .. raising hell again .. have mercy.


RIP Dusty

----------

covfefe saved us (08-04-2021),Madison (07-29-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

covfefe saved us (08-04-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Catfucious (07-29-2021)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## Madison

It's me male version  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

El Guapo (07-31-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Good Day for :

----------

Catfucious (07-31-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

any1 seen @Kris P Bacon... last post was on the 15th, Hope All is OK with Him and Family...!!!

----------

Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

covfefe saved us (08-04-2021),Kodiak (07-31-2021),Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> It's me male version

----------

BooBoo (07-31-2021),Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

covfefe saved us (08-04-2021),El Guapo (07-31-2021),Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo

> 


People forget what a great picker Glen Campbell was

----------

BooBoo (07-31-2021),Catfucious (07-31-2021)

----------


## Catfucious

> People forget what a great picker Glen Campbell was


He was outstanding.

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Brat (08-02-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Catfucious (07-31-2021),Madison (07-31-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Kodiak (07-31-2021),Madison (07-31-2021),OldSchool (08-02-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Jerry Cantrell - Atone (Official Video)*

----------

Kodiak (07-31-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-02-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-02-2021),Madison (08-02-2021),OldSchool (08-02-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (08-03-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (08-03-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

12icer (08-03-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

12icer (08-03-2021),Madison (08-03-2021)

----------


## Madison

I was just needed to listen at a Hanukkah song  :Smiley20:

----------

12icer (08-03-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Buckcherry - Wasting No More Time (Official Video)*

----------

12icer (08-03-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Epic Sabbath

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison

*Hubert Lenoir - hunny bunny (feat. Kirin J Callinan)*

----------


## Madison

*VOIVOD - Post Society (OFFICIAL VIDEO)*

----------

Catfucious (08-04-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Okoumé - Irresponsable*

----------


## Madison

*Chris Cornell - Nothing Compares To You(Lyrics video)*

----------

Catfucious (08-04-2021),covfefe saved us (08-04-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (08-04-2021),Catfucious (08-04-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## covfefe saved us

youtube.com/watch?v=fJArSQpITtQ

Pretty much anything this young lady sings.

----------

BooBoo (08-04-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

OldSchool (08-04-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-06-2021),East of the Beast (08-07-2021)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> any1 seen @Kris P Bacon... last post was on the 15th, Hope All is OK with Him and Family...!!!


I'm fine, just working alot and arguing with idiots at PF. How are you?

----------

Brat (08-06-2021),Foghorn (08-29-2021),Kodiak (08-06-2021),Madison (08-05-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Kodiak (08-07-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

El Guapo (08-07-2021),Kodiak (08-12-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak

English is obvously her 2nd language, but not a bad cover...

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison

*Notorious (feat. Rick Braun and Dave Koz) Dave Koz Summer Horns 2019*




*Notorious - Rick Braun e Boney James - Casino Light '99*

----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (08-12-2021),Kodiak (08-12-2021),OldSchool (08-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


I've heard that song a few times, but never knew the name of it or who did it.  I like it, thanks.

----------

El Guapo (08-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

8 y.o. Russian girl plays Metallica Sanitarium.  No vocals, just her and a big 'ol electic guitar. 

Gotta start 'em young...

----------

OldSchool (08-12-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> I've heard that song a few times, but never knew the name of it or who did it.  I like it, thanks.


Reminds me of The Cowboy Junkies. 




I like their sound.

----------

Foghorn (08-16-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak

Underrated Canadian rockers

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

El Guapo (08-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Saw these guys headlining Day on the Green Oakland, Ca 1981

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Authentic

Does anyone else wonder who played the piano after the pianist fled?

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

> 


3:23 - impasse.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OldSchool (08-20-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

my dog chewed on my headphones........

I forgave her...... but trashed phones even though they may have been savable.

Now? I'm on the midnight train to Memphis.




Ironic that the sound quality sucks? I wouldn't know. lol

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (08-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (08-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (08-21-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (08-21-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

edit - OMFG those chicks are hot. I love 70s chicks.

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (08-21-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-21-2021),Catfucious (08-21-2021)

----------


## Brat

Lalena and Happiness Runs 1968 Donovan

----------

East of the Beast (08-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

*SUBLIME WITH ROME - "Santeria"*

----------

Brat (08-21-2021),Catfucious (08-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

*The Dead South - In Hell I'll Be In Good Company [Official Music Video]*

----------

Brat (08-21-2021),Catfucious (08-21-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-21-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

Thirty Days In The Hole  ...Humble Pie

----------

Brat (08-21-2021),El Guapo (08-21-2021),Kodiak (08-21-2021),Madison (08-21-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

Tom Cochrane...a legend you've probably never heard of

----------


## Kodiak

> Tom Cochrane...a legend you've probably never heard of


I think he's the guy that did the Top40 song "Life is a Highway" the radio used to play a lot.   At least I think that was his name.

edit:  Yep, just did a search and he also did the hit song "Lunatic Fringe" with Red Ryder.  They played that song a lot as well.

----------

Brat (08-21-2021),El Guapo (08-21-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Candalera - REO Speedwagon

----------

Brat (08-21-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Let Nothing Come Between You - Warren Zevon

----------

Brat (08-21-2021),Catfucious (08-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Corb Lund - Dig Gravedigger Dig (Official Video)*

----------

Catfucious (08-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Jace Everett - Bad Things (Official Video)*

----------

Catfucious (08-21-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (08-21-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (08-22-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Catfucious (08-21-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (08-21-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## MVe



----------


## Madison

*Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver*

----------


## Madison

Buckethead with Claypool Bernie Worrell and Brain

----------

Brat (08-24-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Candy - Iggy Pop and Kate Pierson

----------

Brat (08-24-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (08-24-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

East of the Beast (08-24-2021),Foghorn (08-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

East of the Beast (08-25-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

Used to be the anthem of the club of my closest compadres.....lots of whiskey, women, weed and wandering.

----------

BooBoo (08-25-2021),Foghorn (08-29-2021),Kodiak (08-24-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

BooBoo (08-25-2021),Brat (08-24-2021),El Guapo (08-25-2021),Foghorn (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Corrosion Of Conformity - Vote with a Bullet*

----------

BooBoo (08-25-2021),Catfucious (08-24-2021),East of the Beast (08-25-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (08-25-2021)

----------


## Madison

*BLACK LABEL SOCIETY - ANGEL OF MERCY (Official Music Video)*

----------

BooBoo (08-25-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (08-25-2021),East of the Beast (08-25-2021),Foghorn (08-25-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (08-25-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Foghorn

Heart - Dreamboat Annie

----------

BooBoo (08-25-2021),Brat (08-25-2021),El Guapo (08-28-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (08-26-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-26-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

New genre? Definitely it is lyrically with the current time.
Elfman, Reznor and Josh Freese of Queens of the Stone Age on drums.

----------

Madison (08-26-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

^^^^^ @Madison ^^^^^

----------

Madison (08-26-2021)

----------


## TLSG

> New genre? Definitely it is lyrically with the current time.
> Elfman, Reznor and Josh Freese of Queens of the Stone Age on drums.


Trent Reznor voted for Biden. Fuck him. 56 years old, and still playing shitty, ear-raping "music" for kids one-third his age to cut themselves to. How embarrassing.

----------

Big Dummy (08-26-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Trent Reznor voted for Biden. Fuck him. 56 years old, and still playing ear-raping "music" for kids one-third his age to cut themselves to. How embarrassing.


Ouch!............lol


I never heard of the guy.

----------


## TLSG

> Ouch!............lol
> 
> 
> I never heard of the guy.


You've never heard of Trent Reznor? Nine Inch Nails?

I guess you weren't really missing out on much. They were sort of cool when they first came out, then they just started phoning it in. Most of their songs are full of juvenile "everything is broken, I am dead inside" lyrics that could have been penned by any angst-ridden middle schooler, and harsh sound effects that make dentists' drills sound like a symphony orchestra. There's only so many ways you can make such a depressing, nihilistic sound before you end up sounding like a parody of yourself.

They had some tunes like "Head Like a Hole" and "Happiness in Slavery" that spoke about rebellion and non-conformity. Now it seems like old Trent has become everything he ranted against 30 years before. He's washed up now and composing music for Disney films. How pathetic.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Ouch!............lol
> 
> 
> I never heard of the guy.


This is a Trent Reznor song. Originally done by his band Nine Inch Nails. 

Reznor also produced most of Marilyn Manson’s records.

Another weird fact is Gary Newman (in cars was his big hit in the 80’s) will occasionally join NIN.

----------

Kodiak (08-26-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> You've never heard of Trent Reznor? Nine Inch Nails?
> 
> I guess you weren't really missing out on much. They were sort of cool when they first came out, then they just started phoning it in. Most of their songs are full of juvenile "everything is broken, I am dead inside" lyrics that could have been penned by any angst-ridden middle schooler, and harsh sound effects that make dentists' drills sound like a symphony orchestra. There's only so many ways you can make such a depressing, nihilistic sound before you end up sounding like a parody of yourself.
> 
> They had some tunes like "Head Like a Hole" and "Happiness in Slavery" that spoke about rebellion and non-conformity. Now it seems like old Trent has become everything he ranted against 30 years before. He's washed up now and composing music for Disney films. How pathetic.


Heard of NIN just never was into them, so didn't know the members names.

----------


## TLSG

> Heard of NIN just never was into them, so didn't know the members names.


NIN is really just one guy, Trent Reznor. Any other "band members" were just there for music videos and live shows.

----------


## Kodiak

I have seen that video several years ago @Big Dummy but didn't know who wrote it.  I assume Johnny Cash did.  He did it justice for sure.

----------

Big Dummy (08-26-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

> I have seen that video several years ago @Big Dummy but didn't know who wrote it.  I assume Johnny Cash did.  He did it justice for sure.


Another weird fact; Courtney Love had her claws into Reznor when he was a drug addict. Soon after he dumped her she set her succubus eyes on anther drug addict to milk for a fortune, Kurt Cobain.

One rumor is satanists Reznor and Billy Corrigan plotted with Courtney Love to murder Kurt for his money and to get him off the top of the charts so Reznor and Corrigan could get more record sales. There is a picture of them all together, I just cant find it now.

5724E52A-89CA-43FB-B762-409344AE1165.jpeg
59ADBB53-B2D5-4AC0-9A35-8358ED04512F.jpeg
 @Madison

----------

Madison (08-26-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Another weird fact; Courtney Love had her claws into Reznor when he was a drug addict. Soon after he dumped her she set her succubus eyes on anther drug addict to milk for a fortune, Kurt Cobain.
> 
> One rumor is satanists Reznor and Billy Corrigan plotted with Courtney Love to murder Kurt for his money and to get him off the top of the charts so Reznor and Corrigan could get more record sales. There is a picture of them all together, I just cant find it now.
> 
> 5724E52A-89CA-43FB-B762-409344AE1165.jpeg
> 59ADBB53-B2D5-4AC0-9A35-8358ED04512F.jpeg
>  @Madison


I know Courtney Love and Billy Corgan are together since 16 years +
I even think they had a child together = Frances
That is only my feeling.  :Smiley20: 

And Courtney Love is a praying mantis / killing her male
for $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------

Big Dummy (08-26-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

> I know Courtney Love and Billy Corgan are together since 16 years +
> I even think they had a child together = Frances
> That is only my feeling. 
> 
> And Courtney Love is a praying mantis / killing her male
> for $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


I go back this far in fandom.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Think Tank



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Foghorn (08-28-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

After The Fire - Pete Townshend

----------


## WarriorRob

New Eric Clapton, he is even getting fed up.

----------

Foghorn (08-29-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OldSchool (08-28-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


 :Cool20: 

From the play list:

----------

El Guapo (08-28-2021),Foghorn (08-30-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Foghorn (08-30-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> From the play list:


 :Cool:  Songs I like - Page 718

----------

OldSchool (08-28-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

Dude has some great old school pix to enjoy with all his tunes  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Foghorn (08-29-2021),OldSchool (08-28-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> Songs I like - Page 718


"great minds....."  :Dontknow:

----------

El Guapo (08-28-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Neo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (08-30-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Madison (08-30-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

A couple of nights ago my wife went to see Ronan in Doncaster giving me freedom and time to put on some dvds.
6 hours of AC/DC live at River Plate,Iron Maiden live in Rio,and Judas Priest live at Long Beach.
Brilliant night.

----------

Kodiak (08-30-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Big Dummy (08-30-2021),East of the Beast (09-03-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> A couple of nights ago my wife went to see Ronan in Doncaster giving me freedom and time to put on some dvds.
> 6 hours of AC/DC live at River Plate,*Iron Maiden live in Rio*,and Judas Priest live at Long Beach.
> Brilliant night.


Excellent concert!

----------

Big Dummy (08-30-2021),BooBoo (08-30-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Killer instrumental

----------

BooBoo (08-30-2021),Madison (08-31-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (08-30-2021)

----------


## Madison

Just because I was missing that video  :Smiley20:

----------

Big Dummy (08-30-2021),BooBoo (08-30-2021)

----------


## Madison

*In This Moment - "Roots" [Official Video]*

----------

BooBoo (08-30-2021)

----------


## Madison

*BUTCHER BABIES - 
They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (OFFICIAL VIDEO)*

----------

BooBoo (08-30-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

Hell yeah! Play it Loud

----------

Brat (09-03-2021),Kodiak (08-31-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-03-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (09-01-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

I just heard that on radio, reminded me The Guess Who made some cool tunes.

----------

East of the Beast (09-03-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## El Guapo



----------

OldSchool (09-03-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-03-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

East of the Beast (09-03-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> 


When I was young I thought he was saying Secret Asian Man...lol

----------

BooBoo (09-03-2021),Madison (09-03-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

From today's listening to music radio..... and struck me as cool tune:

----------

QuaseMarco (09-05-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo

This song was written about...



a dog  :Grin20:

----------

QuaseMarco (09-05-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (09-06-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak

Legends

----------


## Knight

Trinnity has pretty good taste in music...except for Vanilla Ice.

----------


## Knight

> Trick!!!


I not only saw Zepperella live but got autographs and pictures with each member.

----------

Foghorn (09-11-2021)

----------


## TLSG

> From today's listening to music radio..... and struck me as cool tune:


That is actually by a singer named Meredith Brooks.

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

OldSchool (09-10-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Pokey LaFarge - Better Man Than Me - 7/11/2017*

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Foghorn (09-11-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Authentic

I never thought that I would look back at 1996 as a time of relative innocence.

This song was #1 on the country charts on the day my now 25 year old niece was born.

RIP Joe Diffie, 1958-2020.

----------

Foghorn (09-11-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak

The Iron Ladies covering Maiden's newest song that came out a few weeks ago.  

Great job girls!

----------


## Kodiak

The original Maiden version that came out last month...

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-16-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## El Guapo



----------

OldSchool (09-17-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

That's a really nice raw sound from Steve Earle. I like. Lyrics are even alright.  :Cool20:

----------

El Guapo (09-18-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


That's a really nice raw sound from Steve Earle. I like. Lyrics are even alright.  :Cool20: 

But then could also be added to a list of bands that are guarantied to give you a headache on a hangover morning. rofl?

----------


## Northern Rivers

Beddy bye music....

"Beautiful" sums this up...and...I've played it, before. Get a Kleenex. Enjoy:

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Dummy (09-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Dummy (09-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Not a deep song, and not Faith Hill's best work, but I remember this being on the radio in the months between my high school graduation and first days of college.

It is nostalgic.

----------


## Authentic

"It Matters To Me" was released to radio on August 29, 1995 and hit #1 on the country music charts on January 13, 1996.

----------


## OldSchool

This one is a deep song:




I didn't think much of it back in the day, actually didn't like it at all.... But times change, and this tune has a good mix of instrumentals and lyrics that can make a person say 'seriously'


ETA: looked for better video.... now I still don't like the song.

----------

Authentic (09-17-2021),Big Dummy (09-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> This one is a deep song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think much of it back in the day, actually didn't like it at all.... But times change, and this tune has a good mix of instrumentals and lyrics that can make a person say 'seriously'


3:17 - if I hadn't held a crying baby, I'd think that the woman in the video was doing something wrong.

But having been a crying baby (which I don't remember) and holding a crying baby (which I do remember, but the now woman does not), I know that the holders were doing just fine.

You never forget holding your first baby.

----------

OldSchool (09-17-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> 3:17 - if I hadn't held a crying baby, I'd think that the woman in the video was doing something wrong.
> 
> But having been a crying baby (which I don't remember) and holding a crying baby (which I do remember, but the now woman does not), I know that the holders were doing just fine.
> 
> *You never forget holding your first baby.*


At my age... That another 'in my dreams';........

----------

Authentic (09-17-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

Ronnie James Dio was amazing. R.I.P.

----------

Kodiak (09-21-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Heaven and Hell... can't have one without the other

----------


## OldSchool

Speaking of which....

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (09-18-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (09-18-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Big Dummy (09-21-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> That's a really nice raw sound from Steve Earle. I like. Lyrics are even alright.


 A song of atonement and redemption.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

OldSchool (09-18-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Whether One Likes Him or not :




Enjoy...!!!

----------

Brat (09-19-2021),Hillofbeans (10-01-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

QuaseMarco (09-23-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison

*Joe Jackson "Strange Land" from the album "Fool"*

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

and lastly for tonight

----------

Kodiak (09-23-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Gotcha goin' on Wendy O eh, @QuaseMarco?   :Headbang:

----------

QuaseMarco (09-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Gotcha goin' on Wendy O eh, @QuaseMarco?


Yeah you did..........,Back when I was into blondes
........ I had a girlfriend who could be a Wendy double.  :Sofa: 

I think she was the bomb........ died young..... damn how she suicided..... most woman don't shoot themselves.

----------

Kodiak (09-23-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Yeah you did..........,Back when I was into blondes
> ........ I had a girlfriend who could be a Wendy double. 
> 
> I think she was the bomb........ died young..... damn how she suicided..... most woman don't shoot themselves.


Did she wear electrical tape?   :Laughing7:

----------

QuaseMarco (09-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Wow..... haven't seen that one. ..........that's a good one.
 She loved to push the envelop to the edge and over it.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Did she wear electrical tape?

----------


## Madison

*The Clash - Should I Stay or Should I Go*

----------

El Guapo (09-25-2021)

----------


## Madison

The After Party · Matt Marshak

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Madison

*The Clash - I Fought the Law (Official Video)*

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (09-25-2021)

----------


## flack



----------


## flack

This is a family band produced by their father. Starting to play their own music.

----------


## Madison

*Johnny Cash - Hurt (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Audioslave - Revelations (Video)*

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack



----------


## flack

BOGUS!!

----------


## El Guapo

JJ Cale - 'Call me the breeze'

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak

RIP Lemmy

----------

Brat (09-30-2021),Madison (09-29-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-01-2021),Madison (09-29-2021),TheOneOnly2 (09-30-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Aerosmith - I Don't Want to Miss a Thing (Official HD Video)*

----------

Brat (10-01-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Brat (10-01-2021),Madison (10-01-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Madison

*“You Never Give Me Your Money / The End”*

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Kodiak (10-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-01-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

BooBoo (10-01-2021),El Guapo (10-01-2021),Foghorn (10-02-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-01-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (10-01-2021),East of the Beast (10-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-01-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (10-01-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (10-02-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (10-02-2021),Foghorn (10-02-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

Still think this is just a great tune...even as an atheist. God is great, beer is good - and people are crazy.

----------

East of the Beast (10-02-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Clancy Brothers-Paddy West*

----------

Thom Paine (10-02-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Shane McGowan (Cruachan) - Spancil Hill*

----------


## Foghorn

*BoDeans - Shes A Runaway*




Ya know she didn't wanna do it
But he just pushed her to far
Everybody got a breakin' point
And baby there you are .....

----------


## Foghorn

Steve Earle - Guitar Town

----------

Madison (10-02-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

Moccasin Creek. Thinkin of Wes in his boat.

----------

Foghorn (10-02-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Thinkin of Wes in his boat.


back in the day .. Wes gave me some flack about running down Clearwater and Largo .. calling them ghettos .. which I still think they are. Turns out he grew up in that area of south Florida but in the end I think he understood what I was saying.

----------

Canadianeye (10-02-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (10-02-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo

Triple shot

----------


## MVe

Santana supposedly once said that he swims in a river while Miles swims in an ocean. Williams' drumming eh, good egg.

----------


## MVe



----------


## Madison

*THE POLICE - Murder by numbers (Live - Day on the green´83)*

----------

BooBoo (10-03-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Get On Your FEET :

----------

Madison (10-03-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Drew Zingg w/ Boz Scaggs - "Breakdown Dead Ahead" (live)*

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Canadianeye

Always liked this AC/DC with Apaches

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison

*Nirvana - In Bloom (Live at Reading 1992)*





*Nirvana - Season In The Sun (Official Video) [Remastered Video+Audio]*

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Call_me_Ishmael (10-07-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Oooooops, Gotta Go Now..!!!

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (10-07-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Oooooops, Gotta Go Now..!!!


Pervert  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------

BooBoo (10-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Dean Martin - Come Back To Sorrento (Lyrics)*

----------

BooBoo (10-07-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> Pervert


Hmmmm. NOPE, in Me 73rd Year and Still a Man and Loves Me some  :Bootyshake:  an  :Boobs: ... :Occasion14:

----------

Foghorn (10-08-2021),Kodiak (10-08-2021)

----------


## Madison

OMG !!!  
Maybe Kurt did show Dave he was there with him  :Smiley20: 
See at 2.53 
*Dave Grohl Plays NIRVANA NYC 2021*





Foo Fighters lead singer Dave Grohl says the band is better than ever and recalls the anguish he went through after the death of his Nirvana bandmate Kurt Cobain. (Oct. 5)

----------

BooBoo (10-07-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

I've been down on the bottom of the world full of lies .. I ain't lookin' for nothin' in anyone's eyes.
Sometimes my burden is more than I can bear .. It's not dark yet but it's gettin' there.

----------

BooBoo (10-07-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

BooBoo (10-08-2021),Foghorn (10-08-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Sleep Walk. - Jeff Beck*

----------

BooBoo (10-08-2021),El Guapo (10-09-2021),Kodiak (10-08-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (10-09-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (10-08-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Madison (10-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Madison (10-09-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (10-09-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (10-09-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (10-10-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Madison

*Nirvana - Serve The Servants (Live On "Tunnel", Rome, Italy/1994)*

----------


## Madison

*Audioslave - Be Yourself (Album Version, Closed Captioned)*

----------

Kodiak (10-10-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> *Audioslave - Be Yourself (Album Version, Closed Captioned)*


What a great voice and what a waste of talent to commit suicide.   :Sad20:

----------

Brat (10-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

> What a great voice and what a waste of talent to commit suicide.


@Kodiak
Not sure a suicide ...this might ring you a bell
some dirty laundry you might not know about :Dontknow: Worth to watch...Vicky Cornell close friend with Courtney Love



Something tells me he didn’t kill himself. He was murdered just the details of how he was hung on the door with an elastic band plus the broken ribs. Not to mention he had a missing chunk of hair missing, resulting in his gash on his head.
 :Thinking:

----------

Brat (10-14-2021),Kodiak (10-10-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Chris Cornell on Kurt Cobain*

----------

Brat (10-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (10-14-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


 :Wtf20: 


Sounds like a modern day Frank Zappa/Mothers of Invention.

----------

Brat (10-14-2021),El Guapo (10-12-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Sounds like a modern day Frank Zappa/Mothers of Invention.


 Legacy Canadian rock. The Toronto music scene was vibrant when that album was released in 1976.

----------

Brat (10-14-2021),Kodiak (10-14-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast

Is that you on lead @Northern Rivers?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Is that you on lead @Northern Rivers?


Not that I remember!

----------


## East of the Beast

> Not that I remember!


Hell yeah....lol

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (10-14-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Paul Rodgers pre-Bad Co.

----------

Brat (10-14-2021),Hillofbeans (10-17-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (10-14-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Have a Laugh or 2 :

----------

Brat (10-14-2021),El Guapo (10-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Way Down We Go (Official Music Video)*

----------

BooBoo (10-13-2021),Brat (10-14-2021),Catfucious (10-13-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

BooBoo (10-13-2021),Brat (10-14-2021),Madison (10-13-2021)

----------


## Madison

*The Dead South - Boots [Official Music Video]*

----------

BooBoo (10-13-2021),Brat (10-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Steven Tyler & 2CELLOS - Rêvez, marchez comme ça*

----------

Brat (10-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Buckethead - One of the best, most emotional versions of Soothsayer Live @ Gothic 9-28-2012*

----------

Brat (10-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Audioslave - Cochise (Official Video)*

----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021),Brat (10-14-2021),Lone Gunman (10-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Foo Fighters - The Pretender*

----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021),Brat (10-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die (Official Music Video)*

----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021),Lone Gunman (10-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

REST IN PEACE KURT



*Nirvana - About A Girl (Live On MTV Unplugged, 1993 / Unedited)*

----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021),Brat (10-14-2021),Lone Gunman (10-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021),Brat (10-14-2021),Lone Gunman (10-14-2021),Madison (10-15-2021)

----------


## Brat

Cool album cover!

----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

sophie lloyd messing about.

----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021),Brat (10-15-2021),Kodiak (10-14-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021),Brat (10-15-2021),Lone Gunman (10-19-2021),Madison (10-14-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

Ladies & Gentlemen... Mr. Steve Gaines

----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021),Brat (10-15-2021),Lone Gunman (10-19-2021),Madison (10-15-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Ladies & Gentlemen... Mr. Steve Gaines


Three months later he and Ronnie were gone.   :Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021),Brat (10-15-2021),El Guapo (10-15-2021),Lone Gunman (10-19-2021),Madison (10-15-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Better Heed This WARNING :

----------

Brat (10-15-2021),El Guapo (10-15-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Remaster of the Original :




Play it for Your Friends...!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (10-15-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Then get Ready cause here Comes the :

----------

Brat (10-15-2021)

----------


## Madison

Stay Sly · Paul Brown · Euge Groove

----------

BooBoo (10-15-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (10-19-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (10-19-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (10-19-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Too Much Info...!!!

----------


## El Guapo

> Too Much Info...!!!


Best damn song written in the 90s.  :Headbang:

----------


## Madison

*A Perfect Circle - Judith (Official Music Video)*

----------

Lone Gunman (10-19-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Alice In Chains - Them Bones (Official HD Video)*

----------

Kodiak (10-17-2021),Lone Gunman (10-19-2021)

----------


## Madison

*God's Gonna Cut You Down*

----------

Lone Gunman (10-19-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Jesse Cook | Alone (Live at The Rose Theatre)*

----------


## Kodiak

Always thought this was a toe tapper

----------


## Kodiak



----------

El Guapo (10-19-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

OldSchool's 'pick of the day' from oldies radio:

----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (10-20-2021),Kodiak (10-19-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (10-20-2021),Kodiak (10-20-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## East of the Beast

> 


A beach tune if there ever was one.

----------


## East of the Beast

> 


Lurch  bustin' a move!

----------

Kodiak (10-20-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> Always thought this was a toe tapper


Here's another "toe tapper":

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (10-22-2021),El Guapo (10-20-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (10-22-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (10-22-2021),Kodiak (10-21-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

BooBoo (10-22-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (10-22-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (10-22-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Think Tank



----------

BooBoo (10-22-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Wayman Tisdale - These Feelings*

----------

BooBoo (10-22-2021),Catfucious (10-22-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Fav steel dragon hit!

----------

BooBoo (10-22-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Madison (10-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> 


Your avvy is a hoot.

----------

Captain Kirk! (10-22-2021)

----------


## Madison

*"Pick Up The Pieces"- Alan Gorrie, Daryl Hall*

----------


## Madison

*Lee Ritenour: Ooh Yeah*

----------


## Madison

*Walter Beasley "Don't Say A Word"*

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (10-22-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (10-24-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-23-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Northern Rivers

Another one I wish was mine!

----------

Foghorn (04-19-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

There is no better rock guitarist...

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (10-24-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## MVe



----------


## El Guapo



----------

OldSchool (10-31-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (10-31-2021)

----------


## Madison

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (10-31-2021)

----------


## Madison

*That's Right - Jim Savitt*

----------

BooBoo (11-01-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


As I rep'd to say: brings back memories

Here's another:

----------

BooBoo (11-01-2021),El Guapo (10-31-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Whatever tomorrow brings....

----------

BooBoo (11-01-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## East of the Beast

At you @El Guapo

----------

Brat (11-04-2021),ruthless terrier (11-01-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows



----------

Brat (11-04-2021)

----------


## TLSG

> 


There's a house in my neighborhood that plays "Monster Mash" on repeat every Halloween season. Kind of feel sorry for their neighbors.

----------

Brat (11-04-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Epic Maiden

----------

Brat (11-04-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Very early Priest when Halford had hair

----------

Brat (11-04-2021),El Guapo (11-04-2021),TheOneOnly2 (11-05-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Nickelback - The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Cover by Nickelback) [Official Animated Video]*

----------

Brat (11-04-2021),Catfucious (11-04-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Brat (11-04-2021),Madison (11-04-2021),OldSchool (11-07-2021)

----------


## Madison

Always liked that song  :Smiley20: 



Faith No More - "Epic" (Official Music Video) from the album 'The Real Thing' (1989)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Great American/banned (11-07-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Big Dummy (11-09-2021)

----------


## Madison

Sugar Babies · David Jones · Gino Rosaria / Kenneth Williams - Beautiful Music℗ 2013

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

*Chuck Berry - You Never Can Tell (Lyrics)*

----------


## Great American/banned

I don't think I have ever seen a thread that is 759 pages long.

----------


## Great American/banned



----------


## OldSchool

Hey you:

Don't give in without a fight

Don't tell me there's no hope at all! 

Together we stand
Divided we fall...

----------

Big Dummy (11-09-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Big Dummy (11-09-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Madison (11-09-2021)

----------


## Madison

Nookie · Limp Bizkit

----------

Big Dummy (11-09-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Limp Bizkit "Behind Blue Eyes"*

----------

Brat (11-11-2021),Catfucious (11-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - Jekyll and Hyde (Lyric Video)*

----------

Big Dummy (11-09-2021),Catfucious (11-12-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Catfucious (11-12-2021),Madison (11-10-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Limp Bizkit ft. John Rzeznik "Wish You Were Here"*

----------

Catfucious (11-12-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (11-12-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Catfucious (11-12-2021),Madison (11-12-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (11-12-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (11-12-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------


## Great American/banned



----------


## Great American/banned



----------


## El Guapo

*Grand Funk Railroad*

"Don't Let 'Em Take Your Gun"


Ohhh, people why don't you come in here and let me talk to you a while.
That's right, step right up and listen to a concerned citizen speak his piece.

I'll tell you a little something that my daddy told to me.
My basic fundamentals if you want to be free.
'cause son, there's somthing wrong internally.
So, if you want your freedom son.
Don't want your country to be overrun.
You got to keep america number one.

[Chorus]
My daddy told me "son, don't let 'em take your gun.
That's what they tryin' to do.
Son, don't let 'em take your gun.
They're takin' your bill of rights away from you."
My daddy said "son, don't let 'em take your gun.
That's what they tryin' to do.
Son, don't let 'em take your gun.
Don't let 'em take your gun away from you."

Ohhh, this year is our anniversary.
Two hundred years, people we've been free.
Won't be nobody takin' over our land.
If everybody's brother's got a gun in his hand.
I'm tellin' you we learned to fight for justice.
We're willing to die for freedom.
Hand in hand.
You got to understand.
We are american men.

Said they want your gun.
Said they want your gun.
Send 'em on the run.
Send 'em on the run.
Hip-hurray for fun.
Hip-hurray for fun.
If they do we're done.
If they do we're done.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-14-2021),Madison (11-13-2021)

----------


## Madison

Let's Talk · Gabriel Mark Hasselbach

----------

Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------

Madison (11-14-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Madison

*Nirvana - Come As You Are (Live On MTV Unplugged, 1993 / Unedited)*

----------

Authentic (11-14-2021),El Guapo (11-14-2021),Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*The Dead South - People Are Strange [Official Music Video]*

----------

Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Korn - Start The Healing (Official Music Video)*

----------

Lone Gunman (11-14-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (11-17-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (11-16-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (11-16-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Joan Jett - I wanna be your dog*

----------

Kodiak (11-16-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Foreigner - Cold As Ice (Official Music Video)*

----------

Kodiak (11-16-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Bryan Adams - Somebody (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World (MTV Unplugged)*

----------

Authentic (11-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Madison

*Corb Lund - Dig Gravedigger Dig (Official Video)*

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Authentic (11-18-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-18-2021)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

the other mike (11-21-2021)

----------


## the other mike



----------


## the other mike



----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - When the Seasons Change (Lyric Video)*

----------


## Madison

*TOOL - Pneuma (Audio)*

----------


## the other mike

Just like the white-winged dove sings a song,
sounds like she's singin' ooh, baby, ooh, said ooh....

----------


## Kodiak

Sabbath from 2017.  Old guys still killing it 50 years later    :Headbang:   :Headbang:   :Headbang:

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak

New Nightwish doing old Nightwish

----------


## Kodiak

Badass Norwegian Goth

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Call_me_Ishmael (11-23-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## the other mike



----------


## Big Dummy

She went to school and got the big D.

----------


## Madison

*Cage The Elephant - Skin and Bones (Live from Blackbird Studio)*

----------


## Kodiak

The beautiful Simone Simons from the Dutch band Epica doing acoustic

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison

*Nirvana - In Bloom (Alternate Version)*

----------


## the other mike



----------


## the other mike

Uriah Heep opened in 79 when I saw them....

----------


## Madison

*House of Pain - Jump Around (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Lit - My Own Worst Enemy (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Five Finger Death Punch - Wash It All Away (Explicit)*

----------


## Madison

*Kid Rock - Don't Tell Me How To Live (Official Video) - ft. Monster Truck*

----------


## the other mike



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## TheOneOnly2



----------

Northern Rivers (11-26-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention .- Son of Susy Creamcheese*

----------

Catfucious (11-27-2021)

----------


## Madison

How Could I Be Such A Fool · The Mothers Of Invention

----------

Catfucious (11-27-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr



----------

Madison (11-27-2021)

----------


## Catfucious



----------

Madison (11-27-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

@Rutabaga 1:58 post #7658  :Grin:

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (12-04-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (12-04-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (12-04-2021)

----------


## the other mike



----------

BooBoo (12-04-2021)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (12-04-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Madison

*66Samus - The Little Boy Across The Street (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Steve Vai - Little Pretty (Official Visualizer)*

----------


## Madison

Time when life was more normal
with no crazy shit on streets
no covid crap..just fun

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle...ds_River_(1900)

----------


## Authentic

I used to fight the Boer War on my bed with stick figures.

This was long before I learned what that stupid war was about, and that it was between white men who should have known better.

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Madison

*House of Pain - Jump Around (Official Music Video)*

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## Madison

Off the record video for second track "Dirty Rotten Bizkit" from new Limp Bizkit album entitled "Still Sucks" released on Halloween, October 31st, 2021. 

Album is available on various streaming platforms worldwide. 

Video has been published on November 27th, 2021, almost a month after album release date.



*Limp Bizkit - Dirty Rotten Bizkit (Off The Record Video)*

----------


## Madison

*SABATON - Steel Commanders (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison

*Queensryche - Silent Lucidity (Live)*

----------


## Madison

*Goo Goo Dolls - Iris [Official Music Video]*

----------


## Madison

*Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Dropkick Murphys "Good As Gold" (Music Video)*

----------


## East of the Beast

Let it Be...

----------

Hermannsdenkmal (12-12-2021)

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

This song isn't easy to play on either drums, bass, or guitar, yet these 3 guys nailed it. Of course they're also pros, so don't try this at home unless you're bold!

----------

Kodiak (12-12-2021),Northern Rivers (12-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

*Moe Koffman Quartet - Swingin` Shepherd Blues ( 1958 )*

----------


## Madison

"You Bring Out The Worst In Me" 
from new Limp Bizkit album entitled 
"Still Sucks" released on Halloween, October 31st, 2021.

----------


## Kodiak

A great David Gilmour tune.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo

Power ballad tiem

----------


## Authentic



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

El Guapo (12-19-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison

*Helmet - Life or Death*

----------


## Madison

*Helmet - Milquetoast*

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Authentic

WARNING:NSFW!!!

----------


## East of the Beast

How can you not?

----------


## East of the Beast

Martin Luther King is smiling.

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

Cole Swindell - Aint Worth The Whiskey - Lyrics - VidÃ©o Dailymotion

----------


## Authentic

Youtube wants me to download an app, but won't let me log in on my device.

So, I use Dailymotion.

F-ing commies!

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (12-22-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (12-22-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (12-22-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Today - It ain't about Vietnam.... it's about having the same spirit of serving country, and with boots on the ground in our country fighting for our rights as outlined in the Constitution. 

Fortunate Sons, in the sense of the song, don't have a chance.

----------

Authentic (12-23-2021)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (12-25-2021)

----------


## Authentic

George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today - video Dailymotion

----------


## Authentic

Youtube wants me to download an app which Google won't let me do because I am on a different device, and Dailymotion is full of dang ads


I guess that I am through posting videos for awhile.

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*Muse - Psycho [Official Lyric Video]*

----------


## ruthless terrier

Captain Jack will get you high tonight and take you to your special island.
Captain Jack will get you by tonight just a little push and you'll be smiling - Billy Joel 1973.

----------

Lone Gunman (12-25-2021)

----------


## Madison

It just play that on radio ..minutes ago   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (12-25-2021)

----------


## Madison

We delve into the only track Dave Grohl admits writing about his friend and Nirvana bandmate.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

*"Papa Was A Rolin' Stone"- Daryl Hall, Train*

----------


## WarriorRob

I also put this in music video thread. I think this song could be about the here and now :Dontknow:

----------

Madison (01-02-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------

nonsqtr (01-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Authentic



----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-04-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-14-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (01-14-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

Love this tune, but someone interpret for me.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-14-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-14-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (01-13-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-16-2022)

----------


## Well Bonded

> 


That's a watered down version of the song. 

In my opinion the original is way better.

----------

BooBoo (01-18-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

This has been knocking at me door in me head all day long :

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (01-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (01-18-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

BooBoo (01-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (01-18-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## WarriorRob

I always liked this song :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

From one of my favorite movies assault on Precinct 13 1976, spooky music.

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),East of the Beast (01-18-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),Oceander (01-20-2022),WarriorRob (01-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022)

----------


## Neo



----------

El Guapo (01-22-2022)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison

*Silverchair - Anthem for the Year 2000 (Official Video)*

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Audioslave - Be Yourself*

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Nirvana - Sliver (Live And Loud, Seattle / 1993)*

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),El Guapo (01-22-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Madison

*The Lost Boys - Cry Little Sister*

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 


*Everyday Normal Crew*

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## UKSmartypants

Miles Davis - Autumn leaves

Basically, if God played Tenor Trumpet, this is what it would sound like

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (02-01-2022),Madison (01-29-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-01-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Frankenvoter



----------


## Frankenvoter



----------


## Frankenvoter



----------


## OneDumbBlonde



----------


## Frankenvoter

This might as well be theme song of me and "girl next door" who's been driving me crazy for the last 2 years and currently driving me to drink




This was the beginning of it

----------


## Frankenvoter

More Fates Warning

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## Madison

*System Of A Down - Toxicity*

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022)

----------


## Madison

I was just missing that song  


*The Toys Go Winding Down-Primus*

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Desecration Smile*

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Audioslave - Revelations*

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022),Kodiak (02-05-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Iron Maiden song of the same name.   :Headbang:

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022),Madison (02-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Iron Maiden song of the same name.


Aug 1st 2003 I saw them on their Give me Ed till I'm dead Tour
at Colisee Pepsi in Quebec City that was

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022),Kodiak (02-05-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Aug 1st 2003 I saw them on their Give me Ed till I'm dead Tour
> at Colisee Pepsi in Quebec City that was


Too cool Maddie!  They are the best metal band ever and still sell out huge events all over the world.

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022),Madison (02-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Too cool Maddie!  They are the best metal band ever and still sell out huge events all over the world.


I even had free a scarf and I still have it  :Smiley20: 
I was so excited !!! lol

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022),Kodiak (02-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

*The Jesus Lizard & Nirvana - Puss/Oh, the Guilt single [Full]*

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> I even had free a scarf and I still have it 
> I was so excited !!! lol


They are one band I never did see and I kick myself for it.  I have seen so many other bands.

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022),Madison (02-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

> They are one band I never did see and I kick myself for it.  I have seen so many other bands.


I know the feeling !!!!  :Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Authentic (02-07-2022),BooBoo (02-13-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------

old dog (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

DEAR TRUMP HAS BEEN CENSORED 
ALONG WITH MY ENTIRE ALBUM EVEN MY NON POLITIC ALBUMS 

BUT IM TAKING THESE F*CKERS TO COURT AND I HAD ENOUGH!!! 

MY *MAGA MAN ALBUM * 
AS IM RE RELEASING THIS ALBUM 

BECAUSE THESE FUCK HEADS CENSORED ME JUST BECAUSE I SUPPORT TRUMP *!

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Brat (02-13-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (02-13-2022),Madison (02-11-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

Sometimes I just like the edgy stuff.

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Madison (02-11-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Headbang:

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Brat (02-13-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (02-13-2022),Madison (02-13-2022)

----------


## old dog

Clannad performing live at Christ Church Cathedral in Dublin.

----------

Authentic (02-12-2022),BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Madison (02-13-2022)

----------


## old dog

*The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (Live Norway 78)*I wonder if those Norwegian kids knew what she was singing about?  I'm sure this song isn't in her 2022 playlist.

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022)

----------


## old dog

*Leonard Cohen - Who By Fire (Live in London)*

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022)

----------


## old dog

*LE ENFANT -VANGELIS*

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022)

----------


## old dog

The Day the music died - February 3rd 1959




There was an version with English subtitles but it's disappeared.  The images are self explanatory.

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022),Brat (02-13-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022),El Guapo (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (02-13-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*Amy Speace - There Used To Be Horses Here (official video)*

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

.

----------


## ruthless terrier

sometimes I feel like a stranger in a strange land - Leon Russell

----------

Brat (02-26-2022)

----------


## 12icer

Seems like the reality of this country right now!!! Maybe some will come back to earth.





Then again it may just be the pod people really came and Donald Sutherland was right in Invasion of the Body Snatchers.

----------

Brat (02-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-16-2022),ruthless terrier (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-26-2022),East of the Beast (02-18-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-17-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-17-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (02-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-17-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-26-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (02-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (02-24-2022),Brat (02-26-2022),Madison (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (02-24-2022),Brat (02-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

I'm going down to the greyhound station gonna get a ticket to ride.
Gonna find that lady with two or three kids and sit down by her side.

----------

BooBoo (02-24-2022),Brat (02-26-2022),Madison (02-21-2022)

----------


## Madison

..........

----------

BooBoo (02-24-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Authentic (02-25-2022),BooBoo (02-24-2022),Brat (02-26-2022),Madison (02-21-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-24-2022),Brat (02-26-2022)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (02-24-2022),Brat (02-26-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

BooBoo (02-24-2022),Brat (02-26-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (02-26-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------

Brat (02-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-25-2022),Madison (02-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

*Limp Bizkit "Break Stuff"*

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Authentic (03-01-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

OldSchool (03-02-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## ruthless terrier

this ones for for Karl.

Well I've been kicked by the wind .. robbed by the sleet 
had my head stoved in but I'm still on my feet and I'm still willin to be moving.

----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (03-05-2022),Lone Gunman (03-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (03-05-2022),Lone Gunman (03-11-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-06-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (03-06-2022),Brat (03-11-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

"I have only come here seeking knowledge
Things they would not teach me of in college"...

"Mephistopheles is not your name
I know what you're up to just the same
I will listen hard to your tuition
And you will see it come to its fruition"...

"Devil and the deep blue sea behind me
Vanish in the air, you'll never find me
I will turn your face to alabaster
Then you'll find your servant is your master

You'll be wrapped around my finger
You'll be wrapped around my finger
You'll be wrapped around my finger
Yo Ohhh...  :

----------

Brat (03-11-2022),Lone Gunman (03-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

Hail Canada!

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

Sheesh, what is more Canadian than this?

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022),Brat (03-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

> 


Notice that when this song was released, you could still dangle a phone on a hook.

Pay phones were still a thing in 1999!

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022),Madison (03-10-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022),Madison (03-10-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022),Brat (03-11-2022),Lone Gunman (03-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022),OneDumbBlonde (03-11-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022),Lone Gunman (03-11-2022),Madison (03-11-2022),OneDumbBlonde (03-11-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Dear Biden*

----------

BooBoo (03-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-11-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (03-14-2022),Kodiak (03-14-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

El Guapo (03-13-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-14-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-14-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-14-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-14-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak

> 


Saw them in Sacramento around that time.   :Headbang:

----------


## Kodiak

Speaking of Sammy w/Montrose

----------


## Kodiak



----------

OneDumbBlonde (03-15-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

El Guapo (03-15-2022),Lone Gunman (03-18-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2022),OneDumbBlonde (03-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (03-18-2022),OneDumbBlonde (03-15-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (03-19-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (03-19-2022),Madison (03-19-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

El Guapo (03-18-2022),Madison (03-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (03-19-2022),Lone Gunman (03-19-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------

Brat (03-19-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------

Brat (03-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Trinnity

What do y'all think of this song?


Mythologica by Ofrin

----------

Madison (03-19-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> What do y'all think of this song?
> 
> 
> Mythologica by Ofrin


Is it by the same people who made "Baby Shark"?

----------


## Kodiak

> 


Tommy Shaw has one of the greatest and underrated voices in rock, IMHO.  Great song Guapo.

edit:  Found an excellent live version of it done last August.  His voice sounds as good as it did in the 70's. 

They have aged well...

----------

El Guapo (03-21-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Wake Up America - By Loza Alexander*

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Authentic (03-20-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Trinnity

> What do y'all think of this song?
> 
> 
> Mythologica by Ofrin


Anyone who can tell me where they've heard this song, gets 10 reps. That's over 2 million points.

----------


## Physics Hunter

It was better when it was Genesis Mamma on Miami Vice...

----------


## ruthless terrier

a four-speed dual-quad posi-traction 409  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kodiak (03-23-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Trinnity

Seriously no one recognizes the song in post 7927 ?

----------

Authentic (03-25-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

T time  :Headbang:

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

> Seriously no one recognizes the song in post 7927 ?


I do not.

I figured that the point award underscored it's obscurity.

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (03-25-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Authentic (03-28-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Brat

> Seriously no one recognizes the song in post 7927 ?


I managed to get through 31 seconds, so no.

----------

Kodiak (03-26-2022)

----------


## Authentic

For my friend, Marcy.

RIP.

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## OldSchool



----------

Kodiak (03-28-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-29-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-29-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (03-29-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (03-29-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-29-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (03-29-2022)

----------


## Madison

Funny song  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

Wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),OldSchool (03-29-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

some truth to the lyrics..,... hold your breath before I take it away.  :Rofl:

----------


## Kodiak



----------

OldSchool (03-29-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Longshot

Listening to this right now. Makes me happy.

----------


## Longshot

I discovered this band maybe 8 or 10 years ago. Loved them from the minute I heard them. I didn't know that David Lamb had died pretty much that year. So sad. What a great talent.

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Kodiak (03-29-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Longshot

Okay, one more before I hit the rack:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Longshot

> 


I would give my left nut to be able to play like Stevie. What a fucking loss.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),OldSchool (03-29-2022)

----------


## Longshot

Okay here's one for the old folks:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Longshot

Wow, okay, I'll stop now

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Longshot

Okay, I'm sorry. I lied. That was not my final vid.  This is, and I might have to preface it by saying that it is pretty much the MOST awesome song of maybe all time:

----------

Kodiak (03-29-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Longshot

> 


Wow. I'm back in high school. Those guys were badass.

----------

Kodiak (03-29-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

Alright, folks - Here's a really cool tune that sounds great when cranked, and in the right 'state of mind' to appreciate:




Don't know if you'd have to 'been there and done that'  :Dontknow:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Longshot

> Alright, folks - Here's a really cool tune that sounds great when cranked, and in the right 'state of mind' to appreciate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if you'd have to 'been there and done that'


Very nice! I actually had to turn my amp up to 11 to make that song sound right.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),OldSchool (03-29-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

The next in cue song is alright,too:

----------


## OldSchool

> Very nice! I actually had to turn my amp up to 11 to make that song sound right.


I did that at about 3am and after the cops went home..... was a good party.

----------


## Longshot

> The next in cue song is alright,too:


Another effing awesome tune

----------

OldSchool (03-29-2022)

----------


## Longshot

Okay, I can't stop myself:

----------


## Longshot

Okay, and now here is my last best great hope. These guys rock:

----------


## OldSchool

> Okay, and now here is my last best great hope. These guys rock:



Bob Dylan is alright, too.

----------


## Longshot

> Bob Dylan is alright, too.


That guy was fricking amazing

----------


## Longshot

okay, i have one more. And some people may recognize the traitorous bastdard who plays guitar and sings here:

----------


## OldSchool



----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022),Lone Gunman (03-30-2022),Madison (03-30-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022),Madison (03-30-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (03-30-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Nostalgia :

----------


## Madison

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  I loved that song LOL 
Long time I didn't heard that song!! Thanks   :Thumbsup20:

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## foggy

shut your mouth go away song - Bing video

----------


## ruthless terrier

Hank would have been proud.

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),foggy (03-30-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Kodiak (03-31-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-01-2022),Madison (04-01-2022)

----------


## Brat

Seriously, I love this fricking song!  Always puts me in a good mood!

----------

Authentic (04-11-2022),BooBoo (04-07-2022),Lone Gunman (04-01-2022),Madison (04-01-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-01-2022),Lone Gunman (04-01-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Lone Gunman (04-01-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Authentic (04-11-2022),BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022)

----------


## foggy

Brad's song


Sad but true

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022),Madison (04-01-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

busted flat in Baton Rouge .. waiting for a train.

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022),foggy (04-01-2022),Kodiak (04-01-2022)

----------


## Madison

Irreplaceable Mark Lanegan 🌹

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022),Madison (04-02-2022),old dog (04-01-2022)

----------


## old dog

It's almost like a theme song for American politics in 2022.

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022),Lone Gunman (04-02-2022),Madison (04-02-2022)

----------


## foggy



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022),Lone Gunman (04-02-2022)

----------


## foggy

My Moms favorite song.

don't fence me in song - Bing video

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022),Lone Gunman (04-02-2022),Madison (04-02-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022),Lone Gunman (04-02-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),Brat (04-02-2022),Madison (04-03-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),ruthless terrier (04-05-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Authentic (04-11-2022),BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## old dog

I have no idea if Sacco & Vanzetti were guilty or not.  There is evidence both ways, some of it tainted.  Anyway, I like the song and some of the lyrics are very relevant today.






> Father, yes, I am a prisoner
> Fear not to relay my crime
> The crime is loving the forsaken
> Only silence is shame
> 
> And now I'll tell you what's against us
> An art that's lived for centuries
> Go through the years and you will find
> What's blackened all of history
> ...

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

me want ride sooooon

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022),foggy (04-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## ruthless terrier

she looked at me with her big brown eyes and said: you ain't seen nothing yet biggrin.gif

----------

BooBoo (04-07-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Authentic (04-11-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

Don't You Know?

----------


## ruthless terrier

You're a microscopic cog in his catastrophic plan
Designed and directed by his red right hand.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

OldSchool (04-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-09-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## ruthless terrier

old stuff.

----------


## Madison



----------


## Authentic



----------


## East of the Beast

Beck fan eh @Madison?

----------

Madison (04-11-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

Goodbye Stranger - by Supertramp ... new to me, brilliant.

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------


## Madison

> Beck fan eh @Madison?


I love The Verve and Silverchair a lot too

----------

East of the Beast (04-11-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

> I love The Verve and Silverchair a lot too


You must be around my 2 son's ages....they are into a lot of the same stuff you are.

----------

Madison (04-11-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

if I can just get off of that LA freeway without getting killed or caught.

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison



----------


## Neo



----------


## Foghorn

The Derailers - Can't Stop A Train

----------


## BooBoo

Ready for Karaoke Night...?!?

----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-13-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Laugh til You Cry :

----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-12-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Laugh til You Cry :


lol

That reminds me of an odd quirk of mine.  I HATE it when anyone other than Neil Diamond sings Neil Diamond.   :Sofa:

----------

BooBoo (04-12-2022),Foghorn (04-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo

> lol
> 
> That reminds me of an odd quirk of mine.  I HATE it when anyone other than Neil Diamond sings Neil Diamond.


Just a Quick  :Thinking:  as I have no way of knowing from Your Reply, but, did You even watch their video...  :Dontknow:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-13-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Just a Quick  as I have no way of knowing from Your Reply, but, did You even watch their video...


Oh, yes I did! That show is hilarious.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## El Guapo

> lol
> 
> That reminds me of an odd quirk of mine.  I HATE it when anyone other than Neil Diamond sings Neil Diamond.




 ♫♪ _SWEEEEET_ CAROLIIIIIIINE!! ♪♪

----------

BooBoo (04-13-2022),Madison (04-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-13-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> ♫♪ _SWEEEEET_ CAROLIIIIIIINE!! ♪♪


Whenever I hear those travesties, I just need to play him myself to bring the world back into balance.   :Love10:

----------

BooBoo (04-13-2022),El Guapo (04-13-2022),Madison (04-14-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------

BooBoo (04-13-2022),Madison (04-14-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> Oh, yes I did! That show is *hilarious*.


*That* is what BooBoo was aiming for...!!! Laughter IS the Best Medicine..!!

----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-13-2022)

----------


## metalman



----------


## Kodiak



----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-13-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-13-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*Taylor Hawkins last performance in Chile 18/03/2022 “ Somebody to Love”*

----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Lone Gunman (04-16-2022)

----------


## Madison

I miss that song!  :Smiley20: 
Love the video too !

----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Lone Gunman (04-16-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (04-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Lone Gunman (04-16-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde



----------

Brat (04-14-2022),Lone Gunman (04-16-2022)

----------


## Madison

FIFTH ANGEL's comeback album 'The Third Secret' is out worldwide

----------

Lone Gunman (04-16-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Hillofbeans (05-25-2022),Kodiak (04-16-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-16-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter

"Nothing's easy anymore"

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

And a bit of a switch.

Sometimes you have to hide your true feelings for someone.

That certainly explains the new chapter of my life on which I am about to embark.

----------

Brat (04-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (04-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-19-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

> lol
> 
> That reminds me of an odd quirk of mine.  I HATE it when anyone other than Neil Diamond sings Neil Diamond.


Have to agree - Neil Diamond is sacred ground.   :Rulez:

----------

BooBoo (04-19-2022),Brat (04-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-19-2022)

----------


## Brat

If you feel like crying tonight...  Brudda Iz

----------

BooBoo (04-19-2022),Foghorn (04-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-19-2022)

----------


## metalman

mesmerizing voice

----------

Brat (04-19-2022)

----------


## foggy



----------

Brat (04-19-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Listen and Enjoy :




Turn It UP...!!!

----------

Brat (04-19-2022),foggy (04-20-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (04-19-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (04-19-2022),foggy (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-19-2022),Crusader (05-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-19-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-20-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

Who say's Jimi Hendrix, Castles Made of Sand, can't be done with acoustic guitar?




 :Taunt: 

okay.... he choked at the 2 minute mark.  :Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-19-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

Gotta be in the right mood to appreciate this one, then it's alright.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-19-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

867-5309

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),Foghorn (04-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-20-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

Too bad Tommy Tutone didn't get more airplay with other songs - they had plenty of great ones.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

Skyway - The Replacements

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),foggy (04-20-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),ruthless terrier (04-20-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

good Lord .. this is 60 years old. 
the Regents were from New York City.

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),foggy (04-20-2022)

----------


## foggy

it's twilight time song - Bing video

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022)

----------


## foggy

your the reason god made oklahoma song - Bing video

----------

BooBoo (04-20-2022),Brat (04-20-2022),donttread (04-23-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-22-2022),Brat (04-21-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-22-2022),Brat (04-22-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-21-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-22-2022),Brat (04-22-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-22-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

different version of zeppelin song.

----------

BooBoo (04-22-2022),El Guapo (04-22-2022),foggy (04-23-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

donttread (04-23-2022),El Guapo (04-23-2022),foggy (04-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-23-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Korn - Worst Is On Its Way*

----------

BooBoo (04-23-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-23-2022),Brat (04-27-2022),Lone Gunman (04-24-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-23-2022),Brat (04-27-2022),Lone Gunman (04-24-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-23-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (04-26-2022),Brat (04-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-26-2022),Brat (04-27-2022),Lone Gunman (04-25-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Yeah Baby...

----------

Brat (04-27-2022),Lone Gunman (04-27-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (04-27-2022),Lone Gunman (04-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),Brat (04-27-2022),Lone Gunman (04-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),Brat (04-27-2022),Lone Gunman (04-27-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022)

----------


## foggy



----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde



----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (04-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------


## Frankenvoter



----------


## Authentic



----------

Crusader (05-05-2022),Lone Gunman (05-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Lone Gunman (05-05-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## foggy



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak

The song Trump has been dancing to at the end of his rallies...

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

For @Kurmudgeon.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

ELOrocks17 (05-11-2022),Madison (05-12-2022)

----------


## foggy



----------


## OldSchool



----------

Kodiak (05-09-2022),Madison (05-12-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

The hips never stop swaying while kicking ass   :Headbang:

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (05-12-2022)

----------


## ELOrocks17



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (05-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Ian Dury & The Blockheads - 'Sex & Drugs & Rock 'n' Roll'*

----------

BooBoo (05-12-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

^Sounds like D.C.^...!!!

----------

Madison (05-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (05-12-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Madison

*Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick.*

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (05-15-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Madison (05-14-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Jerry Was A Race Car Driver*

----------

BooBoo (05-14-2022),Kodiak (05-15-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (05-15-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


I really like =**Queensrÿche**

----------

Kodiak (05-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Kodiak (05-15-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> I really like =**Queensrÿche**


Geoff Tate has an AMAZING voice.

----------

Madison (05-15-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

OldSchool (05-15-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Kodiak (05-15-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Authentic

> I really like =**Queensrÿche**


I had a friend who named her two dogs Queen and Ryche.

----------


## El Guapo

> I had a friend who named her two dogs Queen and Ryche.


and he was a fag

----------

East of the Beast (05-21-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## ELOrocks17

Vintage ELO

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Foghorn (06-04-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (05-21-2022),Foghorn (06-04-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Foghorn (06-04-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Foghorn (06-04-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison



----------


## foggy



----------


## Authentic

What is sad is that I used to think of my mother and father when I heard this song.

Now that my Dad has died, I think of me and my mother's relationship.

I still call my mother on her birthday and Mothers Day.

----------

OldSchool (05-25-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Authentic (05-25-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## El Guapo



----------

OldSchool (05-25-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

Here's another one from TN MIKE:

----------

Brat (05-26-2022),Foghorn (06-04-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------

Brat (05-26-2022)

----------


## Brat

Chattahoochee by Alan Jackson

----------

Authentic (05-26-2022),foggy (05-26-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Chattahoochee by Alan Jackson


They don't make songs like this anymore!

----------

Brat (05-26-2022)

----------


## Brat

> They don't make songs like this anymore!


And it is a TERRIFIC song to dance to!  I just gotta dance when I hear it.

----------

Authentic (05-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (05-26-2022)

----------


## foggy



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Authentic



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (05-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-29-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

roy rogers and dale evans 1952.

----------

foggy (06-01-2022)

----------


## foggy

https://www.last.fm/music/The+Kingst...the+Wind+Maria

----------


## Crusader

My baby girl picked this for our father daughter dance, it’s perfect.

----------

Foghorn (06-04-2022),Physics Hunter (06-02-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I offer a comparison of versions...

Anne and Nancy doing Barracuda in 2013...




Annie has lost some chops, but compare it to the live version with Gretchen Wilson and Alice in Chains.  It's good, but she doesn't seem to fully commit to to letting it rip...




In my 20's I was playing music and I was introduced to the concept of singers letting it rip and not holding back.
Bono did this to the extreme.

See what you think...

----------


## Authentic

This song was played at my Dad's funeral.




By his granddaughter

----------

Crusader (06-02-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

This ones' for you @Physics Hunter

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

[Verse 1]
I've lived alone for many years
Life is dull, everyday life is grey
I lose patience, sanity and hair
I would like to have a wife
And the hope wants to wane
Finding a partner
Who is coequal to me
No, there’s no luck in sight

[Chorus]
She doesn't have to be beautiful
She doesn't have to be smart, no
She doesn’t have to be rich
Not a model with long strides
But big tits


[Verse 2]
Like a constantly open wound
Blood drips from the soul
Only consolation are little dogs
A fine miss would be good
A fine miss would be great
I'm not demanding at all
I'm not picky at all
At the end of the story

[Chorus]
She doesn't have to be beautiful
She doesn't have to be smart, no
She doesn't have to be rich
But I would like to ask for one thing
Big tits

[Instrumental Break]

[Bridge]
I'm not demanding at all
But big boobs would be great

[Chorus]
She doesn't have to be beautiful
She doesn’t have to be smart
She only has to be rich
In adipose tissue, please, please
She won’t miss anything from me
She doesn't even have to kiss me
Doesn’t need to comfort me with grapes
She only has to have huge tits
Big tits

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Physics Hunter

> This ones' for you @Physics Hunter


I never did care much for the 'Stones, seemed to embrace the dark side a little too deeply.

I did, however see both the Stones and The Who in '89.  The Stones were great live, and the Who sucked so bad I just wanted to leave...
Extra bonus with the Stones is Living Colour opened for them, and they rocked!

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Madison (06-04-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## Madison

> 


 :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20:  and so fuckin funny !!!!!  :Headbang:

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

El Guapo (06-04-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

> 


I'm a big fan of Christi McVie and prefer her vocals over the other members of the band.

Her maiden name - Perfect

----------

El Guapo (06-04-2022),Kodiak (06-04-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Foghorn (06-05-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (06-04-2022)

----------


## 12icer

I was on Internet Archive and in the video music section about two pages in they had a bootleg VHS of an entire set by Nirvana in the early years LIVE Man it was the primo full on in your face COBAIN!!!

When I get all of that back up, (the program crashed and I lost all the links) I will copy the link and Post it RIGHT HERE or on the Good Night thread or both.




HERE IT IS!!!!!!!!

ENJOY THE ELECTRICITY IN THE AIR



```
https://archive.org/details/NirvanaUncutUnplugged
```

----------

BooBoo (06-04-2022),Madison (06-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

> I was on Internet Archive and in the video music section about two pages in they had a bootleg VHS of an entire set by Nirvana in the early years LIVE Man it was the primo full on in your face COBAIN!!!
> 
> When I get all of that back up, (the program crashed and I lost all the links) I will copy the link and Post it RIGHT HERE or on the Good Night thread or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IT IS!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Great link...but I don't know what you mean
 :Thinking:

----------

BooBoo (06-04-2022)

----------


## 12icer

It was an all acoustic session and the crowd was waiting for them to come on and when they got there thee crowd loved them. When he started singing he was at his best, the high notes and breaks were GREAT!!! He was completely in control and you tell by the way the band was stoked!!! 

I guess would be a good description from my point of view. As for the tape, it was in the description given for it It came from a Collection in the video group of the archive called
"Music video bin" I am not sure but I was thinking it came off of the second page you come to as you scroll down.

heres a link to the video bin 

```
 Music Video Bin : Free Movies : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive
```

hope you enjoy it.

----------

BooBoo (06-04-2022),Madison (06-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

> It was an all acoustic session and the crowd was waiting for them to come on and when they got there thee crowd loved them. When he started singing he was at his best, the high notes and breaks were GREAT!!! He was completely in control and you tell by the way the band was stoked!!! 
> 
> I guess would be a good description from my point of view. As for the tape, it was in the description given for it It came from a Collection in the video group of the archive called
> "Music video bin" I am not sure but I was thinking it came off of the second page you come to as you scroll down.
> 
> heres a link to the video bin 
> 
> ```
>  Music Video Bin : Free Movies : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive
> ...


Yeah ! Thanks much I really love Nirvana and I miss them a lot
especially Kurt that was so special

----------


## Madison



----------

El Guapo (06-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (06-04-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> I'm a big fan of Christi McVie and prefer her vocals over the other members of the band.
> 
> Her maiden name - Perfect


I had the Christine McVie solo album she did back in the day.  I always liked her voice.  Stevie Nicks was too pop sounding for me, Christine was much more bluesy.

----------

Foghorn (06-05-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Physics Hunter

> I offer a comparison of versions...
> 
> Anne and Nancy doing Barracuda in 2013...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie has lost some chops, but compare it to the live version with Gretchen Wilson and Alice in Chains.  It's good, but she doesn't seem to fully commit to to letting it rip...
> 
> ...


Ok, here they are on the same stage.  




Annie blew Gretchen off the stage.

Not even a contest.

How far we have fallen

----------


## Foghorn

BoDeans - Shes A Runaway

----------


## Jukebox

Currently listening to Da Art Of Storytellin' (PT 1) by Outkast

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

My favorite performance of this song.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------


## Madison

One of my favorite one 


*Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - Riviera Paradise

***Stevie Ray Vaughan --- Rest In Peace**

----------

El Guapo (06-09-2022),Foghorn (06-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (06-10-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Foghorn (06-12-2022)

----------


## foggy



----------


## Madison

*Steve Vai - "For The Love Of God"*

----------

Foghorn (06-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Zakk Wylde - Farewell Ballad original*

----------


## Madison

*Joe Satriani - Always with Me, Always with You (from Satriani LIVE!)*

----------


## Madison

*Primus - My Name Is Mud*

----------


## Madison

*Precious Metals': Starring Les Claypool & Robert Trujillo*

----------

Kodiak (06-12-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

she's been around a while. Rebecca Johnson.

----------


## Kodiak

Cool bluesy tune from Great White..

----------

OldSchool (06-14-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (06-16-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## foggy



----------


## fortis



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (06-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

ruthless terrier (06-18-2022)

----------


## foggy



----------


## ruthless terrier

> 



i see Allen Collins and mr. Van Zant   :Cool20:   :Cool20:

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Madison (06-23-2022)

----------


## fortis



----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Gots to play a summer jam!

----------


## Madison

Jay Howie

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2022)

----------


## Madison

*The Steel Woods - Let the Rain Come Down*

----------


## Madison

I really love this song !!

----------

Foghorn (06-23-2022)

----------


## Madison

Justin Johnson

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

Madison (06-24-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Dummy (06-24-2022),fortis (06-24-2022),OldSchool (06-24-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Clutch - A Quick Death in Texas (Official Video)*

----------


## OldSchool

so far so good.....  :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (06-29-2022),fortis (06-24-2022),Madison (06-25-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Memories*

----------


## Madison

*What it's Like*

----------


## Madison

WOW !



*Nikolay & Eugene Petrovsky - Aneurysm*

----------

Kodiak (06-26-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak

> WOW !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nikolay & Eugene Petrovsky - Aneurysm*


Damn, he sounds really close to Curt Cobain and that young kid just wails on those drums.

----------

BooBoo (06-29-2022),Madison (06-27-2022)

----------


## Authentic

I am much too young to feel this damn old.

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Authentic (06-27-2022),BooBoo (06-29-2022)

----------


## Authentic

If you ever shop at Macy's, thank the Jewish couple who chose to die together in bed.

Isidor Strauss was chairman of Macy's in 1912.

----------


## BooBoo

Remember This :

----------

foggy (06-29-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I am much too young to feel this damn old.


Whatever negative happens to Garth Brooks, he deserves it. He was a big Hitlery supporter.

My BIL has always been into country music and he could never stand him even when he was actually popular. He said that he has crazy eyes. I agree. I saw the same look in the eyes of many psych ward patients that went nuts and I had to restrain them. Like many communists, he gaze is soulless.

----------

Authentic (08-29-2022),BooBoo (06-29-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> 


Excellent song from an Epic album.

----------

BooBoo (06-29-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Remember This :


I remember the joke with the punchline:
_"It's a knick-knack Patty Black. Give the frog a loan."
_

----------

BooBoo (06-29-2022),ruthless terrier (06-29-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

if I can just get off of this LA freeway
without getting killed or caught.

----------

BooBoo (06-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (07-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (07-03-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Neo

My eldest son and I are going to see Squeeze in concert in November. We are staying in a hotel, the last train is at 10pm…..we will have beers before….and after.  :Smile:

----------


## Madison

*Uncle Kracker - Smile [Official Video]*

----------


## Kodiak

> 


 I always chuckle when Danzig thought he was a badass and got floored...

----------


## OldSchool

*12th Grader Shredding the National Anthem on Electric Guitar

*

----------

Madison (07-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Disturbed - If I Ever Lose My Faith in You [Official Music Video]*

----------


## Authentic



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Foghorn

Todd Rundgren - I Saw The Light

I rate this an A+ for video editing.

----------

East of the Beast (07-07-2022),El Guapo (07-06-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Foghorn (07-08-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## ruthless terrier

a pretty face and beautiful voice.

----------

Foghorn (07-10-2022)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Kodiak

^^^Needs subtitles in English"^^^   

I had no idea what he was saying

Kind of like this one...

----------


## imaginethat



----------

Kodiak (07-10-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

ruthless terrier (07-15-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## OldSchool

Only the good die young?

Small miracle that I'm still here? 

 :Dontknow:

----------

fortis (07-13-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

I was fortunate enough to see Lynyrd Skynyrd in Sacramento the day after this concert in San Francisco.

Ronnie showed up on stage barefoot and bottle of Jack in his hand..

----------

Madison (07-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------

covfefe saved us (09-05-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## fortis



----------

El Guapo (07-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

Just a stupid song/video from Kebekistan   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool



----------


## Physics Hunter

The only Ska song that ever connected with me...




Oddly, it is a little outside of my continual calculated risk personality.  

It ended up my theme song for my wedding.

----------


## OldSchool

> 


Snoopy turned me on to Mozart, but nothing beats Beethoven.  :Happy20:

----------

Authentic (07-19-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------


## El Guapo



----------

OldSchool (07-19-2022),Physics Hunter (07-19-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Can't fault either the show...or this theme:

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

This song is from the 1600s.

----------


## Neo



----------


## OldSchool

Ever since I bought my house - this song has reminded me of my neighbor:




I try to be on my best behavior.... I wouldn't want to piss her off.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (07-22-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

covfefe saved us (09-05-2022),El Guapo (07-22-2022),Madison (07-22-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Madison (07-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (07-24-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## OldSchool

I was travellin' down the road
Feelin' hungry and cold
I saw a sign sayin'
Food and drinks for everyone
So naturally I thought
I would take me a look inside
I saw so much food
There was water coming from my eyes

Yeah, there was ham and there was turkey
There was caviar
And long tall glasses
With wine up to y'are
And somebody grabbed me
Threw me out of my chair
Said "before you can eat
You gotta dance like fred astaire"
You know I can't dance
you know I can't dance
You know I can't dance
you know I can't dance
I can't dance

I am a man of the road
A hobo by name
I don't seek entertainment
Just poultry and game
But if it's all the same to you
Then yes, I will try my hand
If you were hungry as me
Then I'm sure you will understand

Hmmmmmm, now wait a minute
Of course I can dance
Of course I can dance
I'm sure I can dance
I'm sure I can dance
I can dance
I can dance
I really hit the floor
Ah, it feels good
Look at me dancing

I did a two-step, quick-step and a bossanova
A little victor sylvester and a rudy valentino
You should have seen me moving
Right across the floor
Hand me down my tuxedo
Next week I'm coming back for more

I can dance
Oh yes, I can dance
Look at me dance on the floor movin'
I feel good
I can dance
I can dance
I can dance
I can dance
I can dance
I can dance

----------

BooBoo (07-28-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

OldSchool (07-28-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Old school Tim McGraw.

----------


## OldSchool

> Old school Tim McGraw.


That song sucks. Claiming to be "old school" can't fix that.

----------

BooBoo (07-28-2022),Kodiak (07-28-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (07-28-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (07-29-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

:Smilie Thud:

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Foghorn (07-31-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Madison (07-29-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Big Dummy (07-29-2022),Foghorn (07-31-2022)

----------


## Madison

Kodiak --- I like that song  :Smiley20:

----------

Big Dummy (07-29-2022),Kodiak (07-29-2022),OldSchool (07-29-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

Mark Mothersbaugh hired Claw Hammer to record an entire Devo record in real punk rock style. Heck of a band with their own originals as well.

----------


## OldSchool

For your county music fix:




 :Smiley20: 

 :Dancing:  :Hiding:

----------

Big Dummy (07-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Foghorn (07-31-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

]

----------


## El Guapo

> 


I was just lately getting to appreciate what a talent she is, and then she pulls this shit:

 :Geez: 
Pat Benatar pulls 'Hit Me With Your Best Shot' from setlist due to gun violence
LI native Pat Benatar pulls  from setlist due to gun violence

----------

Foghorn (07-31-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

After The Fire - Pete Townsend

----------

Kodiak (07-31-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> After The Fire - Pete Townsend



Wow, shocked to see David Gilmour on guitar!

----------

Foghorn (07-31-2022),imaginethat (08-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

East of the Beast (08-01-2022),imaginethat (08-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (08-01-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast

> 


First live concert I ever went to...8th grade... :Headbang:

----------

Kodiak (08-01-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

El Guapo (08-01-2022),imaginethat (08-02-2022)

----------


## imaginethat

Such a bright light in the 90s.

----------

Big Dummy (08-01-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## imaginethat

One more:

----------


## Big Dummy

Country Dick Montana died on stage, in Whistler B.C., in the middle of this song.




I got to sit on the floor of the club, and have CDM share the microphone with me to sing this song together. Such a cool dude.

----------

imaginethat (08-01-2022),Madison (08-02-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

Country Dick Montana is most often the drummer. 







My favorite.

----------

El Guapo (08-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Country Dick Montana is most often the drummer. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite.


I saw these guys in Vancouver in the early 90's at The Commodore Ballroom. They put on a good show as I recall.

----------

Big Dummy (08-01-2022)

----------


## imaginethat



----------

covfefe saved us (09-05-2022),ruthless terrier (08-02-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

covfefe saved us (09-05-2022),imaginethat (08-02-2022),ruthless terrier (08-02-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

imaginethat (08-02-2022)

----------


## TLSG

> I was just lately getting to appreciate what a talent she is, and then she pulls this shit:
> 
> 
> Pat Benatar pulls 'Hit Me With Your Best Shot' from setlist due to gun violence
> LI native Pat Benatar pulls  from setlist due to gun violence


That's probably her best-known song. All American female pop singers are fucking retards.

----------


## imaginethat

Love the pedal steel guitar!!

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-09-2022),covfefe saved us (09-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

:Blob8:  :Walk:

----------


## TLSG

> That's probably her best-known song. All American female pop singers are fucking retards.


And the old bitch probably doesn't remember half the words anyway.

----------


## Kodiak

> And the old bitch probably doesn't remember half the words anyway.


Damn dude, do you ever have anything good to say about anything?  Geez.

----------

Brat (08-09-2022),Madison (09-05-2022)

----------


## TLSG

> Damn dude, do you ever have anything good to say about anything?  Geez.


Only when someone does or says something that I feel warrants praise, which isn't often.

Sure, I'll admit that Pat Benatar had a few good songs, and I have some of them on 45, but you have to keep in mind that entertainers are puppets like everyone else, and just because they may put out some likeable songs or films every now and then does not mean they are immune to criticism or that they are any more knowledgeable on current events than anyone else. For all we know, it's probably a contractual obligation for these celebs to promote the "woke" agenda, so really it's not entirely her fault, but more the fault of the industry she works for.

----------


## Kodiak

> Only when someone does or says something that I feel warrants praise, which isn't often.
> 
> Sure, I'll admit that Pat Benatar had a few good songs, and I have some of them on 45, but you have to keep in mind that entertainers are puppets like everyone else, and just because they may put out some likeable songs or films every now and then does not mean they are immune to criticism or that they are any more knowledgeable on current events than anyone else. For all we know, it's probably a contractual obligation for these celebs to promote the "woke" agenda, so really it's not entirely her fault, but more the fault of the industry she works for.


Well this is a music video thread, not one for bitching about who you like or don't like.   I don't like country, but don't go whining about it when people post country vids.    Just scroll on past it.

----------

Brat (08-09-2022),Madison (09-05-2022)

----------


## TLSG

> Well this is a music video thread, not one for bitching about who you like or don't like.   I don't like country, but don't go whining about it when people post country vids.    Just scroll on past it.


Okay, I'll do that. I was merely replying to post #8360.

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-09-2022),East of the Beast (08-08-2022),Kodiak (08-03-2022),OldSchool (08-09-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (08-09-2022),Madison (08-08-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-09-2022),East of the Beast (08-10-2022),Madison (08-09-2022),ruthless terrier (08-09-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-09-2022),Crusader (08-10-2022),Kodiak (08-09-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> 


He sounds like the singer in Five Finger Death Punch

----------

Madison (08-09-2022)

----------


## Madison

> He sounds like the singer in Five Finger Death Punch


That's what I find too ! 
I love those kind of singers

----------

Brat (08-09-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-09-2022),ruthless terrier (08-09-2022)

----------


## wildflower

listening to this now...

----------

East of the Beast (08-10-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Crusader (08-10-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

covfefe saved us (09-05-2022),Northern Rivers (08-26-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## Madison

Bass singer Geoff Castellucci / voice range more than 5 octaves

----------

covfefe saved us (09-05-2022),Kodiak (08-09-2022),Lone Gunman (08-15-2022),OldSchool (08-09-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Wow

----------

Madison (08-09-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

THERE IS A RIGHTEOUS RIFF AT THE END

----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## wildflower



----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## Crusader

This has been one of my favorite easy southern rock songs for over 20 years. Never could understand why it’s not a fixture on classic rock stations, it’s got the sound but never had the marketing I guess.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

rockin out in 1965.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Foghorn (08-19-2022),Lone Gunman (08-15-2022),ruthless terrier (08-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*Take a Look Around (Live) - Limp Bizkit*

----------

d0gbreath (08-14-2022),Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

a long time ago .. in a galaxy far away.

----------

Brat (08-19-2022),Lone Gunman (08-15-2022),Northern Rivers (08-26-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

just a few days ago.

----------

Foghorn (08-19-2022),Madison (08-15-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Brat (08-19-2022),Foghorn (08-19-2022),Madison (08-15-2022),ruthless terrier (08-15-2022)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Madison

> just a few days ago.


Awsome music !!! I love it!!!!  Thanks !  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (08-19-2022),Foghorn (08-19-2022),Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-19-2022),Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (08-19-2022),Lone Gunman (08-15-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Awsome music !!! I love it!!!!  Thanks !


yeah, that guy is really talented; i just ran across him on youtube a couple days ago, he's got a lot of material there.

----------

Foghorn (08-19-2022),Madison (08-15-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

East of the Beast (08-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

I love that kind of music in evening ...
it's just make think about nothing

----------

Foghorn (08-19-2022),Lone Gunman (08-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This song is Robert Plant's tribute to his 5 year old son, who died while Robert was on tour in 1977. They did it in one take.

----------

Brat (08-20-2022),East of the Beast (08-18-2022),Foghorn (08-19-2022),Lone Gunman (08-20-2022),Madison (08-19-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Lone Gunman (08-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-19-2022),East of the Beast (08-25-2022),Foghorn (08-19-2022),Lone Gunman (08-20-2022),Madison (08-18-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

When Rita Leaves - Delbert McClinton

----------

Brat (08-19-2022),Lone Gunman (08-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (08-25-2022),Lone Gunman (08-20-2022),Madison (08-19-2022)

----------


## Neo



----------


## phoenyx

A little under a week ago, I resubscribed to funimation, which focuses on animes (cartoons generally made in Japan). I decided to watch an anime series called Vivy: Fluorite Eye's Song. The anime is heavily focused on the power and importance of music, but it's by no means the only theme. Anyway, a large part of the film is buildup for the final song. So I'm guessing someone who hasn't seen the anime probably won't feel this song like I do, but for me, it hits strong...

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (08-25-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## ruthless terrier

the little ole band from Texas.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

> the little ole band from Texas.

----------

ruthless terrier (08-26-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

QuaseMarco (08-26-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Foghorn

REM - Don't Go Back To Rockville

----------


## Foghorn

The Waterboys - Fisherman's Blues

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (08-26-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Crusader

While driving through Colorado a few days ago, I instantly thought of this song. Put it on and cranked it up, one of my all time favorites and absolutely one of the best live performances/recordings ever.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The Waterboys - Fisherman's Blues


Oh..... haven't heard this in a few years. Was one of my favorites. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

This is a nice cover of a classic song

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

And then there is this:

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

And everything these kids do is worth a listen and respect.

----------


## Madison

I heard that song on radio this morning ..

----------


## Kodiak

> I heard that song on radio this morning ..



I would find another station, but that's just me.  :Laughing7:

----------


## Authentic

Flashback to 1983.

I was _really_ young, but remember hearing this onnthe radio.

----------


## Authentic

More 1983 music - I was 6 or 7 and thought that the artists were performing live at the radio station.

----------

old dog (09-01-2022)

----------


## Authentic

And I remember this one.

1983 was a great year.

----------


## Authentic

> More 1983 music - I was 6 or 7 and thought that the artists were performing live at the radio station.


And I remember rotary phones and record players.

----------


## Authentic

Let's switch genres and move back a year to 1982.

----------


## old dog

The 80's had a lot of fun songs.

----------

Authentic (09-01-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Nothin' like a song about the King.

----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

This was a 1983 release, and among the first black songs that MTV released.

I remember it, but didn't realize that it had a political message until this week.

Song is about the Brixton (London) Riots in 1981.

----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Flashback to 1983.
> 
> I was _really_ young, but remember hearing this onnthe radio.


At that time.....
I was busy serving my country as a USAF lieutenant... gold or silver bars.... I would have been promoted middle of the year. Didn't really listen to that crap.  I listened to old Jazz   on an NPR station every Friday and stained glass bluegrass on Sunday mornings.

----------

Authentic (09-01-2022)

----------


## Authentic

1980 or 1981.

My dad had the car radio on and exposed me to some good tunes.

----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> At that time.....
> I was busy serving my country as a USAF lieutenant... gold or silver bars.... I would have been promoted middle of the year. Didn't really listen to that crap.  I listened to old Jazz   on an NPR station every Friday and stained glass bluegrass on Sunday mornings.


Nice!

----------

Brat (09-03-2022),Call_me_Ishmael (09-01-2022)

----------


## Authentic



----------

Brat (09-03-2022),Call_me_Ishmael (09-01-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Authentic (09-01-2022),Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I don't drink but I poured myself 1 oz of Redemtion Rye to listen to this.

----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Live :

----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

1st :

----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Better Live Performance :

----------

Brat (09-03-2022),covfefe saved us (09-05-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Who Remembers this :

----------

Brat (09-03-2022),Madison (09-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-03-2022),ruthless terrier (09-04-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Who Remembers this :


I remember it on the radio, but not a 9 1/2 minute version!

----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022),Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

@Madison, Lol, She can Dance...!!?

----------

Brat (09-03-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

The song Trump finishes his rally's with...

----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022),Brat (09-03-2022),Madison (09-04-2022),OldSchool (09-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

> @Madison, Lol, She can Dance...!!?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Oh boy!   :Geez:

----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (09-04-2022),d0gbreath (09-04-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

Soundgarden - Slaves and Bulldozers - Live at the Artists Den. 2013

----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022),Brat (09-04-2022),d0gbreath (09-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

>

----------

Madison (09-04-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

^Above^ for @Madison...!!!

Is that the One...?!?

----------

Madison (09-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Audioslave - Show Me*


*Audioslave - Be Yourself*

----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Alice In Chains - Bleed The Freak*

----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Alice In Chains - Brother*

----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Sully Erna - Until Then*


*Sully Erna - Sinner's Prayer*

----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

*3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone*

----------

BooBoo (09-04-2022),East of the Beast (10-06-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Silverchair - Tomorrow* 


*Silverchair - Pure Massacre* 


*Silverchair - Israel's Son*

----------

BooBoo (09-05-2022),d0gbreath (09-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Mad Season - Long Gone Day*


*Mad Season - River Of Deceit*

----------

BooBoo (09-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Dave Fenley - "Grandpa*



*Larry Fleet - Where I Find God* 


*Blackberry Smoke - One Horse Town*






*Tyler Childers - Whitehouse Road*

----------

BooBoo (09-05-2022),East of the Beast (10-06-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Bee Happy Again :

----------

Kodiak (09-05-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Bee Happy Again :


Lol, haven't heard that in decades.  Funky but cool old song.

----------

BooBoo (09-05-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Lol, Blame @Madison :

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...=1#post3147890

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Madison

*Primus - DMV*


*Primus - My Name Is Mud*

----------


## Madison

*Praxis - Guitar Solo/Machine Gun (Live by Vince Tocce) Vegoose*

----------


## ruthless terrier

hold on tight .. with some français thrown in.

----------

East of the Beast (10-06-2022)

----------


## Madison

Shane Hawkins joined Foo Fighters as drummer to perform "My Hero" at the Taylor Hawkins Tribute Concert. 




*Foo Fighters ft. Shane Hawkins Perform "My Hero"*

----------

East of the Beast (09-09-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

Fit the bill for my daily dose of heavy metal.

"Oh, give me something to take the edge off
Something to kick the night off" ...

----------

Madison (09-07-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

Here's one I could crank-up with my morning coffee:




 :Happy20: 

ETA: That would be one of those mornings when I woke up half drunk. lol...

----------

Madison (09-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley20:

----------

OldSchool (09-07-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Fit the bill for my daily dose of heavy metal.
> 
> "Oh, give me something to take the edge off
> Something to kick the night off" ...


In Kebekistan  :Smiley20:

----------

OldSchool (09-07-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

> In Kebekistan


I can't say I know them, not a 'follower' of the band, but I like their attitude.

----------

Madison (09-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast

> Shane Hawkins joined Foo Fighters as drummer to perform "My Hero" at the Taylor Hawkins Tribute Concert. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foo Fighters ft. Shane Hawkins Perform "My Hero"*


They say that a drummer is one of the highest stress things a human body endures.

----------


## East of the Beast

Haunting....He's in Lexington, Kentucky on the 18th..........cheapest ticket is $296.00

----------

Authentic (09-09-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Authentic

Back to 1996.

He died way too young.

----------


## Authentic

> Haunting....He's in Lexington, Kentucky on the 18th..........cheapest ticket is $296.00


In Lexington, at 5:19, he will sing "in a rustic old hall in Detroit"...

----------

East of the Beast (09-16-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

must have been a real mean bottle.

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (09-18-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Reminds BooBoo of WHY "We the People" are Here :

----------

OldSchool (09-18-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

President Trump should use that as Back Ground Music...!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (09-19-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Call_me_Ishmael (09-24-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Call_me_Ishmael



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo

Sing it Loud and Proud :

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

BooBoo (10-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (10-01-2022),OldSchool (09-28-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (10-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (10-01-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Neo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Big Dummy

> 


I have to skip the Steve Miller live show to catch Alice Cooper. Both are on my bucket list, but I think Miller will tour again. Not sure Alice ever will after this tour.

----------


## Big Dummy

Metal with 3 distinct tempos. Melodic-Metal-Jam. It works well in the lyrical context.

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

East of the Beast (10-06-2022)

----------


## Madison

Funny a bit ...but it's an old guy. He's trying hard  :Smiley20: 

*PACK UP YOUR SORROWS.*

----------

BooBoo (10-07-2022),Kodiak (10-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

:Evilgrin:  :Hero: 
Vitaly Vladasovich Grachev


*Vitas Chum Drum Bedrum*

----------

BooBoo (10-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Big Dummy (10-05-2022),BooBoo (10-07-2022),Madison (10-07-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

> 


I know I won’t get to hear this in the live show.

----------

BooBoo (10-07-2022),El Guapo (10-06-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------

BooBoo (10-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I know I won’t get to hear this in the live show.


 Alice has tons of great material. I keep on forgetting how deep his bullpen of hits is.  :Thumbsup:

----------

Big Dummy (10-06-2022),BooBoo (10-07-2022),Madison (10-06-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (10-07-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Too bad you won't be able to see Nita Straus (ex-Iron Maidens) play with him @Big Dummy.  She left the band a few weeks ago to go after 7 years with him to play with some pop star.  Either way enjoy the show, Alice still kicks ass...

----------

BooBoo (10-07-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Too bad you won't be able to see Nita Straus (ex-Iron Maidens) play with him @Big Dummy.  She left the band a few weeks ago to go after 7 years with him to play with some pop star.  Either way enjoy the show, Alice still kicks ass...


Arrrrrgggghhh. WTF she left before the tour was over? 

Well I hope the surprise talent is a good one then.

----------


## Kodiak

> Arrrrrgggghhh. WTF she left before the tour was over? 
> 
> Well I hope the surprise talent is a good one then.


Her replacement has played with Alice before and I'm sure is pretty good. 


After doing a search, it looks like she left when they were done with their European tour back in July.   From the link below:

"After this absolutely incredible run in Europe, it is bittersweet for me to let you guys know that I will not be joining the Alice Cooper band for the upcoming fall tour," Strauss wrote(opens in new tab), before adding, "I will also regretfully have to cancel the festival dates my solo band had planned for the rest of the year.

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/nit...ce-cooper-band

----------

Big Dummy (10-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (10-09-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Kodiak

> 


Says not available, must be a regional thing.

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Madison

*Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground – Live*


*Three Days Grace - Painkiller (Live)*


*BUSH - The People That We Love*

----------


## Madison

*Our Lady Peace - Superman's Dead*

----------


## Madison

*Sudden Waves - No Strings Attached Whatsoever*

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Madison



----------


## ruthless terrier

as long as you got the curves babe .. I've got the angles - Wolfman Jack.

----------

El Guapo (10-18-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

dreams die hard and we watch them erode but we cannot be denied the fire inside - Bob Seger.

----------


## ruthless terrier

and I won't forget to put roses on your grave.

----------

OldSchool (10-18-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## old dog

Nobel laureate Bob Dylan

----------


## fortis

Just one of the great songs written by Harrison

----------


## El Guapo

JJ Cale sure wrote a few bangers in his time  :Headbang:

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Authentic

Played at my dad's graveside service, after the Army saluted him for service during Vietnam in their tradition.

His mother received the flag.

----------


## Madison

*Bam Margera: Evesdroppers - Empty Vessel Video (New Skate footage 2016)*

----------


## Madison

*Lisa LeBlanc - "Could You Wait 'Til I've Had My Coffee?


*


*Lisa LeBlanc - I Love You, I Don't Love You, I Don't Know*

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (10-26-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Big Dummy (10-26-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (11-03-2022),Madison (11-01-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Madison (10-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

...

----------


## El Guapo

¡ Órale !   :Headbang:

----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

*Pantera - Cemetery Gates (Official Music Video)


*


*Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone (Official Music Video)*

----------


## Madison

*Alannah Myles - Black Velvet (Official Video)*

----------

BooBoo (11-10-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> *Alannah Myles - Black Velvet (Official Video)*


well damn.

that was a good song. :-/

----------

El Guapo (11-04-2022),Madison (11-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> well damn.
> 
> that was a good song. :-/


She's from Toronto where she had a certain rep...we used to call her 'A lotta Miles'

----------

Madison (11-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Primus - Shake Hands With Beef*

----------

Brat (11-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (11-06-2022),Madison (11-06-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

go Tom go.

----------

Brat (11-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (11-06-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-06-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (11-06-2022)

----------


## 12icer

I like all of Tim's work he reminds me of a few I know who are so locked into complete perfection that they are always in a sweat to prevent even a single millisecond of a backfeed with a ton of equipment!! OR a single Flat from a string being weak. 

There are a few I miss because they were really so talented they were like the person who does the quad backflip the first time on a ramp 100 feet high with no way to miss it and live.

Avicci was such a person!!!




I love this for the progression in the entire show!!!!    

 Just as I love Of Monsters and Men Little Talks

----------

BooBoo (11-10-2022),Brat (11-06-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

12icer (11-07-2022),BooBoo (11-10-2022),Brat (11-11-2022)

----------


## 12icer

I like this one, Marty and the boys came and played at one of my old friends funeral, they knew him well and they are really great people, he was himself one of the best I ever knew but had much sadness in his life.
His son and mine were good friends from the time they went to the same daycare, his son died at 8 years old, his daughter was born shortly after but she fell ill and died just before graduating High School. He had two other daughters that are really good young women, but the hole in his heart was massive.
He was so devastated he just could not stand still even for a few minutes, 
He had a massive heart attack on a long distance bike ride thirty minutes from the nearest hospital. 

SO here's a bunch of really great artist who care about people.

----------

BooBoo (11-10-2022),Brat (11-11-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

12icer (11-13-2022),Brat (11-11-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> *Alannah Myles - Black Velvet (Official Video)*

----------

12icer (11-13-2022),Brat (11-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (11-13-2022),BooBoo (11-11-2022),Brat (11-11-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

BooBoo (11-11-2022),Madison (11-10-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

BooBoo (11-11-2022),Brat (11-11-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (11-11-2022),Brat (11-11-2022),East of the Beast (11-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-11-2022),Brat (11-11-2022),East of the Beast (11-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-11-2022)

----------


## Brat

Gary Glitter=pedo.   :Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (11-11-2022),Madison (11-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-11-2022),teeceetx (11-11-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-11-2022),Brat (11-11-2022),teeceetx (11-11-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

I enjoy your taste in music!

----------

BooBoo (11-11-2022),Brat (11-11-2022),Madison (11-11-2022)

----------


## Neo

I’m off to see squeeze in concert…, we saw Chris Tilbrook  one man show last year.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Gary Glitter=pedo.


Never heard that one

----------

Kodiak (11-11-2022),Madison (11-11-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Never heard that one


Me either

----------


## TLSG

> Never heard that one


Read here

----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Steve Hill - Patient Man*

----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),teeceetx (11-11-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Read here


UUggghhh!

----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),Brat (11-16-2022)

----------


## Neo

> Never heard that one


It’s rhyming slang  (British)  

shove it up your Gary Glitter = Shitter


Gary Glitter was a 70s pop star convicted of underaged sex with minors in Thailand.

----------

Brat (11-16-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit and Somebody To Love, American Bandstand, 1967*

----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),Brat (11-16-2022),Kodiak (11-11-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Grace was so freakin' hot and what a voice.  I think I had every record she ever did.

----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),Brat (11-16-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

Yeah, in the day, Grace Slick WAS hot hot hot!

----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),Brat (11-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

12icer (11-13-2022),BooBoo (11-14-2022),Brat (11-16-2022)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (11-13-2022),BooBoo (11-14-2022)

----------


## 12icer

So for today!!!!

----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),Madison (11-14-2022)

----------


## 12icer

This is what my ringtone is from.

----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),Madison (11-13-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),Brat (11-16-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),Brat (11-16-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

^ Lot's of Sheeple did on Nov 8, 2022 ^...!!!

----------

Madison (11-14-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (11-14-2022),teeceetx (11-14-2022)

----------


## TLSG

> 


You are aware that Green Day is a Marxist homo band, aren't you?

----------


## OldSchool

Here's a song I just heard on radio and reminded me of having a bad attitude:




'bad attitude' part kinda reminded me of myself, but I'll always care.  :Dontknow: 

'strike one' with my music video of choice with lyrics... here's another:

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

I love Nickelback

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Madison

*Pantera - Mouth For War*

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

I'm so obsessed with that song..
are you ..I am

and Rest In Peace Mark

----------


## ruthless terrier

me and Del were singing .. little Runaway.

----------


## Hillofbeans



----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (11-24-2022),Madison (11-30-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

> 


You know I found outLawd you know what I mean..hooo.

One of my all time faves

----------

El Guapo (11-25-2022),ruthless terrier (11-30-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

> Just one of the great songs written by Harrison


You can always tell McCartney wrote them if they jingle well and the lyrics are garbles nonsense.

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## Neo



----------


## Neo



----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> ...


I never gave The Who enough credit growing up, they definitly helped pave the way for the music I like

----------

Madison (12-05-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter

EDIT: a lyric in the song, "Jami was sweet", imagine that.

----------

Madison (12-05-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter

I believe these words too

----------

Madison (12-05-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

> I never gave The Who enough credit growing up, they definitly helped pave the way for the music I like


That is a very good one !!! :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## BooBoo

Could They have Seen the Future...?!?

----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Could They have Seen the Future...?!?

----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## El Guapo



----------


## East of the Beast

classic Funk...

----------

Brat (12-16-2022),Kodiak (12-13-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Brat (12-16-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-16-2022),Madison (12-13-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-16-2022),Madison (12-13-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (12-16-2022),Kodiak (12-13-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Having grown up on Westerns and learning to shoot with "big irons" as a beardless youth, I nostalgically play this now and then.

----------

12icer (12-15-2022),BooBoo (12-16-2022),Brat (12-16-2022),d0gbreath (12-14-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

every rose has it's thorn




 :Dontknow:

----------

12icer (12-15-2022),BooBoo (12-16-2022),Brat (12-16-2022),Mr. Claws (12-16-2022),potlatch (12-14-2022)

----------


## 12icer

Just gotta pick an OLDIE

----------

BooBoo (12-16-2022),Brat (12-16-2022),Mr. Claws (12-16-2022)

----------


## Neo

Essential Philly sounds

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## OldSchool

This just played on radio .... relative to my attitude

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Madison



----------

QuaseMarco (12-18-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

QuaseMarco (12-18-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

QuaseMarco (12-18-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Madison (12-18-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

d0gbreath (01-02-2023)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Madison

*Willie Nelson - A Horse Called Music*




My sister and I love him for that  :Love9:  :Love9: 

Country music legend Willie Nelson has a 700 acre ranch in Texas called Luck, and the name is no misnomer, especially for the 70 horses who live there. They get hand-fed twice a day and have a wide expanse of farm land to roam around on. But most importantly, *almost all of them were rescued from slaughterhouses.



*

----------

ruthless terrier (12-19-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

feed jake .. he's been a good dog  :Cool20:

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-27-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-27-2022),Brat (12-27-2022),East of the Beast (12-26-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (12-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Oldie but a goodie

----------

BooBoo (12-27-2022),Brat (12-27-2022),East of the Beast (12-26-2022),Foghorn (12-27-2022),Madison (12-26-2022),ruthless terrier (12-25-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

a little early but another good one.

----------

BooBoo (12-27-2022),Brat (12-27-2022),East of the Beast (12-26-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

BooBoo (12-27-2022),Brat (12-27-2022),Madison (12-26-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Brat (12-27-2022),East of the Beast (12-26-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

I Ain't Living Long Like This - Rodney Crowell

----------

BooBoo (12-27-2022),Brat (12-27-2022),d0gbreath (12-27-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Was looking thru the site and remembered this because of someone who does :




Doesn't Worry BooBoo to Death, Just makes Me  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (12-27-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Hillofbeans

I like this, some of my favorite

----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## OldSchool



----------

Abbey (12-30-2022)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (12-28-2022)

----------


## 12icer

This is for after a hard day at work HEHEHEHEH!!!!!!

----------

Madison (12-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Kodiak



----------

d0gbreath (12-31-2022),Madison (12-30-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

d0gbreath (12-31-2022),Kodiak (12-31-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (12-31-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Motorhead covering Twisted Sister

----------

El Guapo (01-01-2023),OldSchool (12-31-2022)

----------


## 12icer

I like this by Doc Watson I have played this song many times but I am more like Roy Clark, fighting to get it all in and not nearky as smooth as Doc he was THE MASTER of that box!!!!

DOC WATSON 





Roy Clark





I will give the Roy Clark version a plus for the end.

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

Kodiak (01-01-2023)

----------


## El Guapo

> Motorhead covering Twisted Sister


When Motorhead covers you...you have _arrived._

----------

Kodiak (01-01-2023)

----------


## Kodiak

Australian brothers doing Alice in Chains

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (01-01-2023)

----------


## Madison



----------


## ruthless terrier

:Cool20:  :Cool20:

----------

El Guapo (01-02-2023),Kodiak (01-02-2023)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

El Guapo (01-02-2023),fortis (01-05-2023)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak



----------


## El Guapo



----------

East of the Beast (01-06-2023)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (01-09-2023),East of the Beast (01-06-2023),OldSchool (01-06-2023)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (01-09-2023),OldSchool (01-06-2023)

----------


## Madison

Rest In Peace Chris  :Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (01-09-2023),OldSchool (01-06-2023)

----------


## Madison

*Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff (Live at Lollapalooza 2021)*

----------

BooBoo (01-09-2023)

----------


## OldSchool

Red Hot Chili Peppers, a poem put to music... kinda mellow but still rocks.

----------

BooBoo (01-09-2023),Madison (01-06-2023)

----------


## TLSG

> Red Hot Chili Peppers, a poem put to music... that rocks.


I've always liked their early stuff when they were signed to EMI in the '80s. Once they moved to Warner Bros. and hired Rick Rubin as producer, all the fun got sucked out of them, and they became kind of depressing.

----------

BooBoo (01-09-2023),OldSchool (01-06-2023)

----------


## OldSchool

> I've always liked their early stuff when they were signed to EMI in the '80s. Once they moved to Warner Bros. and hired Rick Rubin as producer, all the fun got sucked out of them, and they became kind of depressing.


Thanks... I just know what I like - I like what I call "blues rock" and that fits the bill.

----------

BooBoo (01-09-2023),Madison (01-06-2023)

----------


## Madison

Montreal Qc guys  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (01-09-2023)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

fortis (01-09-2023)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (01-10-2023)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

BooBoo (01-10-2023),Madison (01-11-2023),ruthless terrier (01-11-2023)

----------


## OldSchool

For a 'one hit wonder':




I just heard partial on Mark Levin show  :Dontknow:

----------


## TLSG

> For a 'one hit wonder':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard partial on Mark Levin show


The follow-up to that song, "Good Girls Don't", went to #11, but I don't recall ever hearing it on oldies radio. So I can understand how a group like that could be considered a "one-hit wonder".

----------

OldSchool (01-11-2023)

----------


## Kodiak

> The follow-up to that song, "Good Girls Don't", went to #11, but I don't recall ever hearing it on oldies radio. So I can understand how a group like that could be considered a "one-hit wonder".


They're too busy playing the same 20 songs over and over and over and.....

----------


## TLSG

> They're too busy playing the same 20 songs over and over and over and.....


Indeed. They do it to save money and make their jobs easier.

----------


## ruthless terrier

tribute to Hendrix.

----------

Kodiak (01-11-2023)

----------


## Kodiak

Never knew The Pretenders did Hendrix.  Learn something new every day.

----------

ruthless terrier (01-11-2023)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (01-11-2023)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

d0gbreath (01-11-2023),Madison (01-11-2023)

----------


## Madison

> 


Loved them !!!
My time !!!  :Smiley20: 
R.I.P. Mark Lanegan    :Sad20:

----------

Kodiak (01-11-2023)

----------


## Madison

> 


 :Love9:

----------

Kodiak (01-11-2023)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (01-12-2023)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Madison (01-12-2023)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Lone Gunman

i'm not sure luca's even human.

----------

Madison (01-12-2023)

----------


## Madison

:Love9:

----------


## BooBoo



----------


## Madison

I heard that on radio ..just now 
I did a search and found that  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I didn't know that band 
Second time around

----------


## Madison



----------


## East of the Beast



----------


## East of the Beast



----------

Kodiak (Yesterday)

----------


## East of the Beast



----------

